# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > ADSL >  ADSL Cube  ερωτήσεις και απορίες

## tsakaloutis82

Τόσες μέρες περιπλανιέμαι στο ίντερνετ και στα φόρουμ, παίρνω τηλέφωνα στις εταιρίες αλλά πάλι νομίζω ότι είμαι ημιμαθής...Σας παρακαλώ, δώστε μερικές ξεκάθαρες απαντήσεις σε λίγα ερωτήματά μου και όχι ξύλινο λόγο όπως οι τηλεφωνήτριες! Σας παρακαλώ! Απλά και πρακτικά. Τώρα εξαπλώνεται το adsl, μέχρι να το μάθει ο κόσμος πρέπει λίγο να γίνει υπομονή, ε; 

Λοιπόν: θέλω να πάρω το adsl cube της vivodi. αυτό που κοστίζει 99 ευρώ χωρίς το ΦΠΑ και είναι για 3+2 μήνες. 

1) Με λίγα λόγια πληρώνω μόνο 120 ευρώ (99+ΦΠΑ) και το πάγιο του ΟΤΕ που πλήρωνα και πριν βάλω adsl, σωστά; Πληρώνω κάτι άλλο (π.χ. αυξάνεται το πάγιο του οτε λόγω dsl);
2) Τους 2 μήνες δώρο τους έχω έτσι και αλλιώς ή πρέπει να δηλώσω μετά το τρίμηνο τι θα κάνω (αν θα συνεχίσω στην vivodi π.χ.); Δηλαδή αν πω εγώ μετά το τρίμηνο ότι δεν θέλω να συνεχίσω χάνω και τους 2 μήνες του δώρου;
3)Αν επιθυμώ να συνεχίσω και μετά τους 5 μήνες, τι επιλογές έχω; Αν π.χ. θέλω να ανανεώσω για άλλους 3 μήνες, πληρώνω το κλασσικό πάγιο του οτέ και το κόστος της σύνδεσης της εταιρίας;

Περιμένω με πολύ ανυπομονησία τις απαντήσεις σας.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ και συγνώμη για το ύφος αλλά έχω αγανακτήσει γιατί δε μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη!

----------


## apxwv

1) θα πληρωνει μονο 120Ε και το παγιο του ΟΤΕ(pstn ή isdn αναλογος τι εχεις)
2)θα τους εχεις χωρις να κανεις τιποτα περισσοτερο
3)μετα τους πεντε μηνες συνεχιζεις αν θελεις με την ιδια εταιρια. αν δεν θες ομως και παρεις αλλο πακετο(πχ. CONNEX...)θα πρεπει να περιμενεις παλι 10-15 μερες για ενεργοποιηση της γραμμης.

----------


## tsakaloutis82

αγιος ο θεός...επιτέλους... ξεκάθαρες απαντήσεις  :Smile: 
σε ρωτάνε αν θέλεις να ανανεώσεις ή παίρνουν πρωτοβουλία; Πότε δηλώνω τι θα κάνω; στο τρίμηνο επάνω;

----------


## golity

> αγιος ο θεός...επιτέλους... ξεκάθαρες απαντήσεις 
> σε ρωτάνε αν θέλεις να ανανεώσεις ή παίρνουν πρωτοβουλία; Πότε δηλώνω τι θα κάνω; στο τρίμηνο επάνω;


Πρέπει να το κάνεις εσύ πριν λήξει το 5μηνο, αλλιώς γίνεται αυτομάτως αορίστου και πληρώνεις ανα μήνα μετά! Θα πρέπει πριν λήξει το 5μηνο να τους πάρεις τηλ και να τους πείς ότι δεν θέλεις να συνέχισεις σε αορίστου και αυτοί θα σου στείλουν κάποια αίτηση διακοπής, να τη συμπληρώσεις και να τους τη στείλεις! Ίσως να υπάρχουν μικροδιαφορές μιας και εγω το έκανα σε OnDSL Kit, αλλά πάνω κάτω η ίδια διαδικασία περίπου θα είναι! Βέβαια για την ακριβή διαδικασία της συγκεκριμένης εταιρίας δεν έχεις παρά να πάρεις τηλ στο κέντρο εξυπηρέτησης για να είσαι 100% σίγουρος τι πρέπει να κάνεις!  :Wink:

----------


## tsakaloutis82

α! δηλαδή αν δεν κάνω τίποτα εγώ αυτομάτως μετατρέπεται σε αορίστου χρόνου (πόσο περίπου δηλαδή το μήνα; ) Πληρώνω κάτι εάν θέλω να διακόψω; μήπως πρέπει να επιστρέψω και το μόντεμ; 
(συγνώμη που σας πήρα μονότερμα με τις ερωτήσεις αλλά επιτέλους βρήκα κάποιον να συνεννοηθώ!)

----------


## golity

> α! δηλαδή αν δεν κάνω τίποτα εγώ αυτομάτως μετατρέπεται σε αορίστου χρόνου (πόσο περίπου δηλαδή το μήνα; ) Πληρώνω κάτι εάν θέλω να διακόψω; μήπως πρέπει να επιστρέψω και το μόντεμ; 
> (συγνώμη που σας πήρα μονότερμα με τις ερωτήσεις αλλά επιτέλους βρήκα κάποιον να συνεννοηθώ!)


Κοίτα 100% σίγουρες πληροφορίες δεν μπορώ να σου δώσω, μιας και δεν έχω vivodi, αλλά πάνω κάτω η διαδικασία είναι η ίδια. Εγώ π.χ 3 βδομάδες πριν τη λήξη της προσφοράς, πήρα τηλ και ζήτησα να κάνω διακοπή, μου ζητήσαν e-mail η fax για να μου στείλουν την αίτηση διακοπής και μόλις την έλαβα την συμπλήρωσα και μαζί με μια φωτοτυπία της ταυτότητας τα έστειλα με fax. Μετά από 2 μέρες πήρα τηλ. για να σιγουρευτώ (γιατί ποτέ δεν ξέρεις) και μου είπαν ότι όλα είναι εντάξει και ότι λάβανε το αίτημά μου... τώρα περιμένω να γίνει η διακοπή (λογικά σε 4 μέρες από σήμερα).

----------


## tsakaloutis82

χωρίς να πληρώσεις κάτι έτσι;

----------


## golity

Στο παρακάτω link μπορείς να δεις συγκεντρωτικούς πίνακες για το πόσο κοστίζει ο μήνας σε περίπτωση που είσαι σε αορίστου. π.χ στη Vivodi ο μήνας για την 512 έρχεται 41,41€ (μαζί είναι και ο ΦΠΑ).

http://www.adslgr.com/features/ispsd...y/ispindex.php

----------


## tsakaloutis82

αλλά πες ότι εγώ δεν τους ενημερώνω και μετατρέπεται η σύνδεση σε αορίστου χρόνου. Πως θα πάρουν τα λεφτά; Θα έρχεται λογαριασμός σαν του οτε στο σπίτι;

----------


## golity

> χωρίς να πληρώσεις κάτι έτσι;


Όχι τίποτα παραπάνω... πλήρωσα πριν τρείς μήνες το πακέτο και τώρα που τελειώνει θα κάνω διακοπή και μετά θα ξαναβάλω πάλι πακέτο, μιας και με τις προσφορές έρχεται σαφώς λιγότερο από την αορίστου! Μόνο που θα πρέπει να κάνω υπομονή 1 βδομάδα χωρίς ADSL μέχρι να ενεργοποιηθεί ξανά η γραμμή!  :Very Happy:

----------


## golity

> αλλά πες ότι εγώ δεν τους ενημερώνω και μετατρέπεται η σύνδεση σε αορίστου χρόνου. Πως θα πάρουν τα λεφτά; Θα έρχεται λογαριασμός σαν του οτε στο σπίτι;


Ναι, θα σου έρθει μετά λογαριαμός!

----------


## tsakaloutis82

τι να πω...μετά απο εβδομάδες ταλαιπωρίας είδα το φως! μάλλον θα ακολουθήσω το παραδειγμά σου με τα πακέτα! εκτός και αν πέσουν οι τιμές στις αορίστου. Εσύ ποιο πακέτο θα πάρεις;

----------


## golity

> τι να πω...μετά απο εβδομάδες ταλαιπωρίας είδα το φως! μάλλον θα ακολουθήσω το παραδειγμά σου με τα πακέτα! εκτός και αν πέσουν οι τιμές στις αορίστου. Εσύ ποιο πακέτο θα πάρεις;


Σκεφτόμουν και έγω για το πακέτο της vivodi, αλλά επειδή είμαι από επαρχία, δεν υπάρχει κάποιο κατάστημα που να το διαθέτει, λέω να πάρω το OnDSL Kit που έχω και τώρα, μιας και από ταχύτητες είναι μια χαρά. Δοκίμασα και demo από forthnet και hol... η forthnet είχε 2-3kb/s διαφορά πιο κάτω από την otenet και η hol ήταν στα ίδια με την otenet.



EDIT: Αν θέλεις μπορείς να ρίξεις μια ματιά στο παρακάτω link, που έχει όλες τις τρέχουσες προσφορές...

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26928

----------


## tsakaloutis82

αυτές δεν έχουν μετά ελάχιστη διάρκεια σύμβασης; η αυτό ισχύει αν λήξει η προσφορά και το γυρίσεις σε αορίστου χρόνου;

----------


## golity

> αυτές δεν έχουν μετά ελάχιστη διάρκεια σύμβασης; η αυτό ισχύει αν λήξει η προσφορά και το γυρίσεις σε αορίστου χρόνου;


Για τι πράγμα ρωτάς αν έχει ελάχιστη διάρκεια σύμβασης;

----------


## tsakaloutis82

αυτά τα προπληρωμένα πακέτα όταν μετατρέπονται σε αορίστου, δεν έχουν ελάχιστη διάρκεια σύμβασης κάποιους μήνες (π.χ. ένα χρόνο);

----------


## golity

> αυτά τα προπληρωμένα πακέτα όταν μετατρέπονται σε αορίστου, δεν έχουν ελάχιστη διάρκεια σύμβασης κάποιους μήνες (π.χ. ένα χρόνο);


Αν δεν υπογράψεις κάτι τέτοιο όχι. Για παράδειγμα τώρα στην προσφορά του OnDSL Kit, λέει ότι αν υπογράψεις για 12 μήνες έχεις 20% μείον όταν γίνει αορίστου. Εγώ σαφώς και δεν θα υπογράψω για 12 μήνες!  :Very Happy: 

Στο DSLcube από ότι ξέρω δεν υπάρχει κάτι που να σε δεσμεύει μετά το τέλος των 5 μηνών.

----------


## tsakaloutis82

και κάτι τελευταίο: εγώ δεν θέλω να μπω στο δίκτυο της vivodi. θέλω απλά να πάρω το προπληρωμένο πακέτο της και να μείνω με το πάγιο του οτέ. η γραμμή μου πως θα γίνει adsl; μέσω οτέ ή vivodi; έχει καμιά ουσιαστική διαφορά; Θέλω να πω, παίρνω το πακέτο, κάνω την αίτηση στη vivodi και ξαφνικά μετά από 10 μέρες η γραμμή μου γίνεται dsl; και όταν τελειώσει η προσφορά ξαναγίνεται κανονική σύνδεση;

----------


## golity

> και κάτι τελευταίο: εγώ δεν θέλω να μπω στο δίκτυο της vivodi. θέλω απλά να πάρω το προπληρωμένο πακέτο της και να μείνω με το πάγιο του οτέ. η γραμμή μου πως θα γίνει adsl; μέσω οτέ ή vivodi; έχει καμιά ουσιαστική διαφορά; Θέλω να πω, παίρνω το πακέτο, κάνω την αίτηση στη vivodi και ξαφνικά μετά από 10 μέρες η γραμμή μου γίνεται dsl; και όταν τελειώσει η προσφορά ξαναγίνεται κανονική σύνδεση;


Μέσω ΟΤΕ θα ενεργοποιηθεί η ADSL, στην ήδη υπάρχουσα τηλεφωνική σου γραμμή. Το πακέτο από τη στιγμή που θα το αγοράσεις και θα ενεργοποιηθεί η ADSL, για 5 μήνες είναι όλα πληρωμένα και τα πάγια για την ADSL γραμμή και για την πρόσβαση στο internet μέσω vivodi! 

Η γραμμή ADSL ουσιαστικά είναι του ΟΤΕ, αλλά επειδή χρησιμοποιείς το πακέτο της vivodi σου παρέχεται μέσω αυτής και της ανήκει. 

Όταν τελειώσει η προσφορά και δεν κάνεις διακοπή συνεχίζει σε αορίστου, εκτός και αν κάνεις αίτηση διακοπής και μετά τέλος η ADSL γραμμή και πρόσβαση.

----------


## tsakaloutis82

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ! Είσουν κατατοπιστικότατος  :Worthy:

----------


## golity

Νομίζω ότι ήρθε η ώρα να... φυτευτώ!!! 

Καληνυχτώ/Καλημερίζω  :Yawn:

----------


## tsakaloutis82

:Ufoabducted:

----------


## PLS_CY

> και κάτι τελευταίο: εγώ δεν θέλω να μπω στο δίκτυο της vivodi. θέλω απλά να πάρω το προπληρωμένο πακέτο της και να μείνω με το πάγιο του οτέ. η γραμμή μου πως θα γίνει adsl; μέσω οτέ ή vivodi; έχει καμιά ουσιαστική διαφορά; Θέλω να πω, παίρνω το πακέτο, κάνω την αίτηση στη vivodi και ξαφνικά μετά από 10 μέρες η γραμμή μου γίνεται dsl; και όταν τελειώσει η προσφορά ξαναγίνεται κανονική σύνδεση;


Συγνώμη που επεμβαίνω στην συζήτηση σας  :Rolling Eyes: . Ωραία τα είπατε. Αλλά νιώθω την ανάγκη να σε ρωτήσω αν έχεις ξεκαθαρίσει το τι γίνεται ακριβώς με τα πάγια. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι μπορεί να τα έχεις μπλεγμένα ακόμα. Αν όχι, τότε καλο surfing.

edit. Τώρα ξαναβλέπω το post μου και δεν κατάλαβα ούτε εγώ πως και γιατί το έγραψα. Είναι απ' την νύστα φαίνεται. Αυτό που ήθελα να πω είναι ότι το πάγιο για την τηλεφωνική γραμμή του ΟΤΕ θα συνεχίσεις να το πληρώνεις κανονικά είτε έχεις έιτε όχι adsl από οποιανδήποτε εταιρία.

----------


## tsakaloutis82

ελα και μας τρόμαξες! κάναμε αμάν να ξεκαθαρίσουμε και μας έκοψες τη χολή!  :Wink:

----------


## PLS_CY

> ελα και μας τρόμαξες! κάναμε αμάν να ξεκαθαρίσουμε και μας έκοψες τη χολή!


Ουπς! Sorry παιδιά.  :Razz:

----------


## tsakaloutis82

μετά τα λήξη του προπληρωμένου χρόνου, εφόσον θέλω να κάνω dsl vivodi οαρίστου χρόνου, θα πληρώνω 41 ευρώ και το πάγιο του οτέ (pstn 23 ευρω ανά δίμηνο);
δηλαδή *το μήνα* θα μου βγαίνει 41 ευρώ + 11,5 ευρώ (το pstn πάγιο του οτέ);

----------


## teodor_ch

> και κάτι τελευταίο: εγώ δεν θέλω να μπω στο δίκτυο της vivodi. θέλω απλά να πάρω το προπληρωμένο πακέτο της και να μείνω με το πάγιο του οτέ. η γραμμή μου πως θα γίνει adsl; μέσω οτέ ή vivodi; έχει καμιά ουσιαστική διαφορά; Θέλω να πω, παίρνω το πακέτο, κάνω την αίτηση στη vivodi *και ξαφνικά μετά από 10 μέρες η γραμμή μου γίνεται dsl;* και όταν τελειώσει η προσφορά ξαναγίνεται κανονική σύνδεση;


να ξεκαθαρίσω κάτι...
είναι σπάνιο φαινόμενο η ενεργοποίηση γραμμής σε 10 μέρες
περίπου μήνα θα πάρει.υπάρχει και σχετικό θέμα που λένε τα παιδιά πόσο τους πήρε για να αποκτήσουν νετ.

----------


## deadlock7

> μετά τα λήξη του προπληρωμένου χρόνου, εφόσον θέλω να κάνω dsl vivodi οαρίστου χρόνου, θα πληρώνω 41 ευρώ και το πάγιο του οτέ (pstn 23 ευρω ανά δίμηνο);
> δηλαδή *το μήνα* θα μου βγαίνει 41 ευρώ + 11,5 ευρώ (το pstn πάγιο του οτέ);


Ρε παιδια επειδη κι εγω θα παω την Δευτερα να παρω το πακετακι για πειτε.Οταν τελειωσει το 5μηνο πρεπει να πληρωνουμε παγιο adsl γραμμης+παροχεα?Δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε κατι αλλο.Επισης αν δεν συνεχισεις με vivo εκτος οτι κοβεται η γραμμη..επιστρεφεις και το εξοπλισμο απ'οσο γνωριζω?

----------


## Nismo

ναι αν θες να έχεις adsl πληρώνεις πάγιο γραμμής και παροχέα δηλαδή τι άλλο θα μπορούσες να κάνεις; δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς. O εξοπλισμός δεν επιστρέφεται, μόνο η hol κάνει τέτοιες βλ@κειες

----------


## deadlock7

Οκ για τον εξοπλισμο!Για το θεμα της γραμμης απλα ηθελα να μαθω αν μπορεις να συνεχισεις μολις ληξει το πακετο με κατι αλλο προπληρωμενο κι οχι με παγια+παροχεα.Ελπιζω να εγινα κατανοητος..

----------


## golity

> Οκ για τον εξοπλισμο!Για το θεμα της γραμμης απλα ηθελα να μαθω αν μπορεις να συνεχισεις μολις ληξει το πακετο με κατι αλλο προπληρωμενο κι οχι με παγια+παροχεα.Ελπιζω να εγινα κατανοητος..


Θα κάνεις αίτηση για διακοπή πριν τελειώσει το 5μηνο και μετά θα μπορείς να πάρεις όποιο άλλο πακέτο θέλεις!




> να ξεκαθαρίσω κάτι...
> είναι σπάνιο φαινόμενο η ενεργοποίηση γραμμής σε 10 μέρες
> περίπου μήνα θα πάρει.υπάρχει και σχετικό θέμα που λένε τα παιδιά πόσο τους πήρε για να αποκτήσουν νετ.


30 μέρες για να βάλεις ADSL;;; Μήπως τα παραλές; Μιλάμε για ADSL μέσω του ΟΤΕ σε ήδη υπάρχον αριθμό και όχι διαδικασία παροχής γραμμής από το ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο της Vivodi!

----------


## teodor_ch

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18507
ίσα ίσα που ό ΟΤΕ αργεί να βάλει τη γραμμή για να σαμποτάρει τη βιβόντι.
έτσι το βλέπω εγώ. σα μικρό παιδί "ζηλεύει" τη προσπάθεια της βιβόντι.

----------


## georgepre10

Merged post


Αξίζει να το βάλω? Είναι 3 + 2 μήνες σε 512. Με 99€ + φπα

----------


## stroggoff

Λοιπόν κάτι που δε μου έιναι ξεκάθαρο:
1) Αν έχεις ήδη μια γραμμή ADSL απο τον ΟΤΕ ενεργοποιημένη και στα 384/128 τότε ενεργοποιώντας το πακέτο της vivodi θα γίνει "αυτόματα" και  η αναβάθμιση της γραμμής:
2) Το πακέτο αυτό είναι άσχετο απο τα πακέτα Full LLU, Shared LLU & Plus, και συνεπώς δε χρειάζεται να είσαι σε περιοχή κάλυψης απο το δικτύο Vivodi, έτσι ;
3) Γνωρίζουμε τι modem/router παίρνουμε με το πακέτο;

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Blackie

1.Απ' όσο ξέρω πρέπει να διακόψεις τη γραμμή σου για να σου ξαναενεργοποιηθεί μέσω πακέτου.
2.Απλά να υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα DSL στην περιοχή σου γενικά.
3. Μετά από σημερινή επικοινωνία μου με το τηλ. κέντρο της εταιρείας μου είπαν πως κατα πάσα πιθανότητα θα μπει (όχι ΕΧΕΙ μπει, ΘΑ μπει, ακομα το πακέτο δηλαδή) κάποιο μοντέλο της microcom...

----------


## deadlock7

Σημερα το αγορασα!Το Πλαισιο δινει δωρο μια webcam+headset.Μοdem εχει της Microcom usb/ethernet.Mολις γινει η ενεργοποιηση θα πω εντυπωσεις..

----------


## Sadead Neth

To mediamarkt δίνει το dsl cube με 60 ευρώ για περιορισμένο αριθμό κομματιών. Μου είπαν πως είναι για 3 μήνες 512/128 kbps. Ήρθα εδώ και είδα ότι δίνουν το dsl cube 117,81 για 5 μήνες (3+2). Στην προσφορά λοιπόν στο mediamarkt για ενεργοποίηση μέχρι 31 Ιανουαρίου δε θα έχει άλλους 2 μήνες δώρο?

Και μια ακόμη ερώτηση: Δεν γίνεται να συνδεθώ με το dsl cube μεσω του ιδιόκτητου δικτύου της vivodi? Αλλωστε μόνο γι'αυτό ενδιαφέρομαι να σταματήσω την γραμμή από ΟΤΕ και να βάλω το πακέτο της vivodi.

Πήρα τηλέφωνο για να ρωτήσω και μου είπαν τα παρακάτω:
Η προσφορά αυτή στο mediamarkt είναι μόνο για τρείς μήνες και υποχρεωτικά συνεχίζεις για 9 μήνες ακόμη με vivodi.

Ακόμη μου είπε πως όταν κάνω την αίτηση θα διαλέξουν αυτοί αν θα βάλουν γραμμή ΟΤΕ ή Vivodi. Όταν ρώτησα αν όταν έχω κάλυψη είναι σίγουρο πως θα βάλουν vivodi μου απάντησε διστακτικά ναι.

----------


## JiKL

παιδες αμα δεν εχεις πορτες αλλα εχεισ αγορασει το πακετο τι γινεται???
αν βρεθουν οι πορτες μετα την ληξη της προσφορας???(ενω εχεις ηδη αγορασει το πακετο εντος ημερομηνιας προσφορας)

----------


## odnorf

Πολύ κατατοπιστικό thread. Ευχαριστώ όλους όσους έχουν δώσει απαντήσεις σε αυτό. Έχω μόνο μία απορία ακόμα. Πόσο είναι το κόστος ενεργοποίησης του ADSL σε γραμμή PSTN. Και πως πληρώνεται αυτό; Μέσω του λογαριασμού του ΟΤΕ;

----------


## hamilcar

> Σημερα το αγορασα!Το Πλαισιο δινει δωρο μια webcam+headset.Μοdem εχει της Microcom usb/ethernet.Mολις γινει η ενεργοποιηση θα πω εντυπωσεις..


deadlock7

Σήμερα το πήρα κι εγώ από το Πλαίσιο
(το οποίο έχει και ένα ακόμα πακέτο για 3 μήνες + Ipod Shuffle στα 127 Euros).

Από ότι έχω δει στο forum μάλλον θα είμαι σε DSLAM του Βύρωνα.  Με την ενεργοποίηση θα γράψω κι εγώ.

----------


## babis_11

Ρε παιδιά, μήπως οι εταιρείες θα πρέπει στο box να έχουν το modem προαιρετικό?Έτσι θα σου έρχεται και φθηνότερα :Wink:

----------


## gkandir

Καλημέρα σας. Εγώ πρόκειται να πάρω το cube II. Και λέω πρόκειται διότι δεν το έχουν ακόμη. Απ' ότι μου είπαν στο τηλέφωνο θα το έχουν από αύριο Παρασκευή και το αργότερο Δευτέρα. Θα μου το στείλουν με courier και θα υπάρχει και στο Πλαίσιο. Για να δούμε...

----------


## skapetis

> Καλημέρα σας. Εγώ πρόκειται να πάρω το cube II. Και λέω πρόκειται διότι δεν το έχουν ακόμη. Απ' ότι μου είπαν στο τηλέφωνο θα το έχουν από αύριο Παρασκευή και το αργότερο Δευτέρα. Θα μου το στείλουν με courier και θα υπάρχει και στο Πλαίσιο. Για να δούμε...


Άν είχες κάνει υποστήριξη χρηστών δεν θα το ρωτούσες :-) Ξέρεις τι θα πει να
βάζει ο κάθε άσχετος το δικό του modem  και να πρεπει  να τον υποστηρίξει ο 
(πιθανώς επίσης άσχετος) τεχνικός της εταιρίας? Μπάχαλο! Κι εγώ κατά είμαι 
(θα ήθελα π.χ. ένα καλό wireless modem/router + ATA device + 4 ή 8 port switch
όλα σε ένα) αλλά αυτοί το βλέπουν από άλλη σκοπιά, συν ότι προφανώς αγοράζουν φτηνότερα σε τιμές χοντρικης

----------


## skapetis

> Ρε παιδιά, μήπως οι εταιρείες θα πρέπει στο box να έχουν το modem προαιρετικό?Έτσι θα σου έρχεται και φθηνότερα


Χμμμ, προφανώς η προηγούμενη απάντηση πάει σ'αυτό  :Crying:   :Whistling:

----------


## harrysvr

Εγώ τηλεφωνώ τη Τρίτη στη vivodi αφήνω ονομ/νυμο και μου λένε θα σε πάρουμε τηλ.  
περιμένω, περιμένω, περιμένω, ξανατηλεφωνώ σήμερα και μου λένε θα σας πάρουμε εμείς μέχρι την Τρίτη: *άμεση εξυπηρέτηση*. Τελικά το πήρα μέσω internet απο plaisio και θα έρθει μέχρι την Τρίτη, υπομονή πλέον.

----------


## vaggeo

το πηρα και εγω σημερα και Δευτερα στελνω τα χαρτια. Να δουμε ποσες μερες θα κανει...


καλες ταχυτητες μας ευχομαι...

----------


## topmar

Καλησπέρα.

Σήμερα το μεσημέρι αγόρασα κι εγώ το DSL CUBE 512MB της VIVODI από το Πλαισιο, με  δώρο μια webcam+headset και κόστος 99€ + ΦΠΑ = 118€.  :Cool:  

Mόλις το πάρω στα χέρια μου και γίνει η ενεργοποίηση θα σας πώ εντυπώσεις.

Αλήθεια, πόσο δύσκολο είναι να το εγκαταστήσω και να ενεργοποιήσω τη σύνδεση μιάς και είμαι αρχάριος στο ADSL??

----------


## grzeus

Έμαθα πως το modem που δίνει το DSLCube είναι το Microcom AD 2636. Καμιά εκτίμηση για το αν αξίζει;

----------


## JiKL

Μια απορια,
Απο ποσα σταδια αποτελειται μια ενεργοποιηση..
δηλαδη 1)αγοραζω το πακετο 
2) στελνω την αιτηση
3) μετα μου ενεργοποιει την συνδεση η vivodi 
4) μου ενεργοποιει την γραμμη ο οτε
Αυτα ειναι τα σταδια???Αν ναι απο ποτε μετρανε οι εκαστοτε μηνες της προσφορας?απο το σταδιο 3 η 4??

----------


## apok

Το 3 και το 4 βάλτα ανάποδα :Wink: 

Λογικά η προσφορά μετράει από τη μέρα που θα κάνεις την 1η σου σύνδεση

----------


## JiKL

> Το 3 και το 4 βάλτα ανάποδα
> 
> Λογικά η προσφορά μετράει από τη μέρα που θα κάνεις την 1η σου σύνδεση


σε ευχαριστω apok, αρα δεν εχω να ανυσηχω επειδη δεν υπαρχουν διαθεσιμες πορτες...
περνω εγω τον κυβο, στελνω την αιτηση και οποτε βρεθουνε διαθεσιμες πορτες και γινει η αναβαθμιση της γραμμης σε dsl και ενεργοποιηθει η συνδεση(εχω dsl)απο τοτε θα αρχισουν να μετρανε οι μηνες.

----------


## apok

Νομίζω ότι λεει μέσα ότι ισχύει για αιτήσεις μέχρι 31/12  :Wink:

----------


## JiKL

> Νομίζω ότι λεει μέσα ότι ισχύει για αιτήσεις μέχρι 31/12


Οχι φιλε apok,
λεει μεχρι 31/1/2006..
Το θεμα ειναι ομως απο ποτε μετρανε οι μηνες...στελνω εγω την αιτηση εντος προθεσμιας...αρα ολα καλα...αλλα απο ποτε θα μετρανε οι 5 μηνες???

----------


## apok

Η σύνδεση ( το λέει και η λέξη ) μετράει απο την 1η σύνδεση.. Τουλάχιστον στις άλλες συνδέσεις έτσι ξέρω ( αορίστου ).. Ότι η χρέωση ξεκινάει απο τη στιγμή που κάνεις την 1η σου σύνδεση

----------


## stroggoff

Μια ακόμα ερώτηση. Αυτο που λεγεται για *αυτοκόλλητο* πανω στο πακέτο στο Πλαίσιο με την ενδειξη "Υποχρεωτικη συμβαση 12 μηνων" αληθεύει (και τι ακριβως εννοει ο ποιητής) ; 
Στο site πάντως γράφουν επανειληιμένα ότι είναι χωρίς δεσμεύσεις.

----------


## CyberFreak

CONEXANT SYSTEMS, INC.
                   ACCESS RUNNER ADSL CONSOLE PORT  3.30


                                   MAIN MENU

                        0. Select VC Adaptor
                        1. Display Firmware Version
                        2. Password Setup
                        3. Connection Status
                        4. Network Setup
                        5. ADSL Setup
                        6. System Maintenance
                        7. Wireless Setup



                        S. Save Settings and Reset Unit
                        R. Reset Without Saving Changes
                        Q. Quit Session

                        Enter your selection below:

>>>
Σήμερα έγινα κάτοχος του ADSLcube μπαίνοντας με τελνετ στον router είδα ότι και setup για wireless... Το έκανα setup (απλά του έβαλα ssid) αλλά δεν μπόρεσα να το σκανάρω.. 

Αν και δεν πιστεύω να είναι και wireless.. Αλλά πως γίνετε κάτι τέτοιο ??

----------


## MetaLMaN

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Χθες πήρα και γω το πακέτο, ομως έχω μια απορία η οποία μπορεί να είναι ηλίθια αλλα έχω μπερδευτει τελείως.
Σχετικα με τις αιτήσεις για την ενεργοποιηση της γραμμης. υπαρχουν δυο: η αίτηση ενεργοποίησης και η εξουσιοδότηση. Αυτή η εξουσιοδότηση λοιπον δε ξέρω αν πρεπει να τη στείλω! πηρα ισα με 5 τηλεφωνα στο custom service και μια μου έλεγαν να τη στείλω, μια οχι. Έχουν μεγάλη πλακα. Υπόψην οτι δεν καλύπτομαι απο Vivodi δύκτιο.

----------


## topmar

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Χθες πήρα και γω το πακέτο...................................
> .................Υπόψην οτι δεν καλύπτομαι απο Vivodi δύκτιο.


Καλησπέρα.

Τί σημαίνει αυτό φίλε μου?? Έβαλα κι εγώ τον αριθμό τηλεφώνου μου στο site της VIVODI και μου έβγαλε κάλυψη από το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ. 

Που σημαίνει τί???

----------


## t300

Σκέφτομαι με το πακετάκι αυτό να έρθω κι εγώ στη vivοdi. Υπάρουν προβλήματα τον τελευταίο καιρό με τις συνδέσεις της; Θα έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με τις ταχύτητες 512;

----------


## ShadowAngel

Λοιπόν το πήρα και εγώ το πακέτο σήμερα και αύριο στέλνω τα χαρτιά και περιμένω.. :Wink:  όσον αφορά την εξουσιοδότηση πήρα τηλέφωνο και ένας κύριος από την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών μου ζήτησε να του πω το τηλ. μου και ύστερα με διαβεβαίωσε ότι η εξουσιοδότηση είναι περιττή και μπορώ να την πετάξω..!Ελπίζω να είναι σίγουρος για αυτό που μου είπε.Όμως έχω πρόβλημα με την καμερούλα που πήρα δώρο από το πλαίσιο:αφού έκανα install μετά τίποτα..κατέβασα κάτι άλλους drivers αλλά και πάλι τίποτα..τι συμβαίνει?μήπως μπορεί να βοηθήσει κανείς και να μου δώσει λίγο φως για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα.Η κάμερα που παρέχει γνωρίζω ότι δεν είναι κάτι το ιδιαίτερο αλλά το δώρο δεν σημαίνει ότι μπορεί  να μας βάζει σε άλλες περίπλοκες διαδικασίες..αν είναι έτσι καλύτερα να μην έχει δώρο..! :Mad:

----------


## sdikr

@ShadowAngel
για την κάμερα ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ

----------


## ShadowAngel

Ευχαριστώ πολύ sdikr.. :Wink:  .θα προσπαθήσω να βγάλω άκρη από αυτά που προτείνουν οι φίλοι..αν όχι θα πάρω τηλ. το πλαίσιο για να τελειώνουμε..!!! :Cool:

----------


## ibok

Kάτι πήρε το μάτι μου χθες στό χαζοκούτι ,αλλά δεν το πρόλαβα για να καταλάβω τι παίζει με αυτό της Vivodi.
Noμίζω πως στο δίνει πακέτο.ΟΛΑ ΜΑΖΙ. Router or modem??? συν μιά 512???? 
Ας μας πει κάποιος που την είδε την διαφήμιση.

----------


## gkandir

Όσον αφορά τη δεύτερη αίτηση απ' ότι φαίνεται, έτσι μου είπαν και από το CC της Vivodi, χρειάζεται αν η σύνδεση είναι Full και όχι μέσω οτε. Οπότε είτε τη στέλνετε είτε όχι.
Επίσης, κι εγώ έχω πρόβλημα με την κάμερα και δε μπορώ να την κάνω να δουλέψει. Δεν έχω κατεβάσει ακόμα το update από τη Logitech. Θα δοκιμάσω και μ' αυτό και βλέπουμε...

----------


## papajohn

Σημείωση:
Είδα σήμερα ένα φυλλάδιο του Media Markt όπου αναφέρει πως μόνο στα MM το 512 DSL Cube με 12κάτι € δίνει *3+3 μήνες αντί για 3+2*!

----------


## party-pooper

μηπως θα μπορουσες να παραθεσεις καμια εικονα η κανενα link η τουλαχιστον και καποιος αλλος που εχει δει αυτη τη προσφορα να μας πει αν ισχυει? :Cool:

----------


## JiKL

Εχει δικιο ο φιλος παπαγιαννης το ειδα και εγω αλλα ακουστε τι εγινε...
Καταρχας δινει το dsl cubε by vivodi 3+3 129euro ολα μεσα...ΑΛΛΑ πηρα τηλεφωνο στα ΜΜ και μου ειπαν οτι απεσυραν προσωρινα την προσφορα αυτη γιατι μεσα στο συμβολαιο της Βιβοντι ανεφερε για 12μηνη υποχρεωτικη δεσμευση...
Τους λεω αφου στο σαιτ τους λενε οτι δεν υπαρχει τετοια δεσμευση μου λενε το ξερουμε αλλα περιμενουμε διευκρινησεις απο την Βιβο και μετα θα το ξαναβγαλουμε στα ραφια!
Αυτο απο μενα!

----------


## harrysvr

Είναι τα παλιά συμβόλαια και για να μην τα πετάξουν...Το συμβόλαιο είναι 5μηνο.
Το modem αν το συνδέσω απο τώρα θα υπάρξει κάποιο πρόβλημα που δεν θα έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή ακόμη; :Safemotorcycle:

----------


## JiKL

> Είναι τα παλιά συμβόλαια και για να μην τα πετάξουν...Το συμβόλαιο είναι 5μηνο.
> Το modem αν το συνδέσω απο τώρα θα υπάρξει κάποιο πρόβλημα που δεν θα έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή ακόμη;


οχι κανενα απολυτως προβλημα, ολοι ετσι κανουν και γιατι ειναι ανυπομονοι αλλα και γιατι θελουν να δουν ποτε θα ενεργοποιηθουν!

----------


## MetaLMaN

Ευχαριστώ πολυ παιδια. Έστειλα σήμερα τα χαρτια. Μου είπαν εντωμεταξύ στο ταχυδρομείο οτι θα αργήσουν πολυ αυτές τις μέρες γιατι έχουν πολύ κίνηση.. καμια βδομαδα+ μου είπε! 'Οσο για την κάμερα παραμένει μυστήριο. Κάτι με τη συμβατότητα SP2 παίζει.

----------


## stanitsas

Θέλω να αποκτήσω DSL.Τι να αγοράσω τελικά?
Αξίζει το πακέτο της VIVODI?
Με 120 ευρώ εχω internet για 5 μήνες δίχως ευρώ παραπάνω?
Τα άλλα πακέτα όπως της Forthnet ή της Οtenet τι λένε?
Δεν έχω κατασταλάξει ακόμη και ζητώ τη βοήθεία σας.

Ανυπομονώ να μου απαντήσετε!

----------


## JiKL

> Θέλω να αποκτήσω DSL.Τι να αγοράσω τελικά?
> Αξίζει το πακέτο της VIVODI?
> Με 120 ευρώ εχω internet για 5 μήνες δίχως ευρώ παραπάνω?
> Τα άλλα πακέτα όπως της Forthnet ή της Οtenet τι λένε?
> Δεν έχω κατασταλάξει ακόμη και ζητώ τη βοήθεία σας.
> 
> Ανυπομονώ να μου απαντήσετε!


Καλως ηρθες
χμμμ ειμαι ακριβως σε αντιστοιχη θεση...θελω να βαλω dsl και ειμαι στο  ψαξιμο...Να σου πω οτι για τις μελλοντικες ταχυτητες σου οτι τις επηρεαζει κατα μεγαλο βαθμο το dslam στο οποιο συνδεεσαι και οχι η εταιρεια που θα επιλεξεις..
Τωρα νομιζω πως ποιο συμφερουσα απο οικονομικη αποψη ειναι της vivodi στα 512...Τα αλλα δυο ειναι σχετικα πιο ακριβα αλλα της οτενετ σου δινει την δυνατοτητα να προσαρμοζεσαι μετα με τις εκαστοτε τιμες και ετσι ΙΣΩΣ συμφερει μακροπροθεσμα...
Για την forthnet δεν το εχω ψαξει ιδιαιτερα...αλλα νομιζω θα προτιμουσα οτενετ(ειναι και ΟΤΕνετ αλλωστε)
εγω κατεληξα στην vivodi αλλα δεν μπορω να βρω το κουτακι εξαντλειται εν ριπη οφθαλμου!

----------


## Erebos

Ακούστε την ιστορία μου. Μπορεί κάποιοι να την βρουν γνωστή.

Πέμπτη 8/12/2005. Παράγγειλα το DSLcube την τηλεφωνικώς στη vivodi για να μου αποσταλεί ταχυδρομικώς, μιας και σκεφτηκα ότι θα μου ερχόταν πιο γρήγορα από το να περιμένω να πάνε πρώτα τα πακέτα στο Πλαισιο. Τελικά μετά από 4 μέρες (Δευτέρα) μου λένε ότι οι αποστολές θα ξεκινήσουν όταν θα φτάσουν τα cubes στο Πλαίσιο, δλδ προς το τέλος της βδομάδας.

Πέμπτη 15/12/2005. Το πρωί παίρνω τηλ στη βιβοντι και μου λένε από Δευτέρα. Εγώ λοιπόν ψιλο-αγανακτισμένος παίρνω τηλ στο Πλαίσιο για να κάνω κράτηση εκεί, μπας και πάρω το ρημάδι το cube πριν τη Δευτέρα για να προλάβει να φύγει με το ταχυδρομείο η αίτηση ενεργ/σης. Μου λένε ότι θα έχουν παραλαβή αύριο. Το ίδιο απόγευμα με παίρνουνε απο τη βιβοντι και μου λένε ότι το πακέτο είναι έτοιμο για να φύγει. Ακυρώνω την παραγγελία γιατί τους λέω ότι θα το πάρω την επόμενη μέρα από το Πλαίσιο (ΤΩΡΑ, βέβαια, αυτομουτζώνομαι).

Παρασκευή 16/12/2005. Πηγαίνω στο καταστημα του Πλαισίου που το παραγγειλα (Λεωφ. Βουλιαγμένης), αλλά ο πωλήτης (Καπετανάκης Αλέξιος) μου λέει ότι το ΔΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ δεν έχει έρθει!!!!!! :evil:  Μα λέω χθες που έκανα την κράτηση με διαβεβαιώσατε ότι σήμερα θα το έχετε. Αλλά μάλλον προηγούνται φίλοι και συγγενείς. Anyway, ρωτάω πότε τελικά θα έρθει. Μου λέει πάρε τηλ το Σάββατο.

Σάββατο 17/12/2005. Παίρνω τηλ στο ίδιο Πλαίσιο. Μου λένε δεν έχουν τίποτα. Νέα Παραλαβή τη Δευτέρα.

Δευτέρα 19/12/2005. Παίρνω τηλ στο ίδιο Πλαίσιο. Μου λένε έπρεπε να πάω την Κυριακή!!!!!!!!!!! :evil:  Σε όλους, μου λέει, τους είπαν να πάνε την Κυριακή!!!!! Ρωτάω: Δλδ το δικό μου το δώσατε σε άλλον??? :evil:  Πρέπει να ξαναπεριμένω?!?!?!?! :evil: Μου λέει, πολύ απλά, ναι. Πότε, ρωτάω. Τετάρτη-Πέμπτη μου λέει. (Καλό Πάσχα λέω από μέσα μου)

Έτσι πλησιάζουμε Πεμπτη 22/12/2005 και ακόμα δεν έχω παρει το :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: μένο το cube. Δεν αντέχω άλλο. Έτσι μου έρχεται να παω να τους σπάσω τα μούτρα.

Sorry για το μεγάλο post, αλλά κάπου έπρεπε να τα πω να ξαλαφρώσω. Είχες κανένας άλλος παρόμοιο περιστατικό?

----------


## ShadowAngel

Όσον αφορά την κάμερα έχει γίνει και ειδικό post παιδιά στο software γενικά..!Εγώ ύστερα από τρεις αποτυχημένες προσπάθειες αφού οι drivers που κατέβασα δεν ήταν συμβατοί και ύστερα από μια Α ταλαιπωρία, κατόπιν καθοδήγησης από προυπάρχουσες εμπειρίες και συμβουλές φίλων από εδώ μέσα το έψαξα και κάνοντας τις απαραίτητες ενέργειες ΕΥΡΗΚΑ!!! :Thumb Dup:   Με αυτή την έκδοση drivers μου δούλεψε: qc848enu.exe
http://www.softwarepatch.pl/plik/294...ild_1034A.html και είναι όλα οκ πλέον..Αναμένω λοιπόν το ταχύτερο δυνατόν εύχομαι αν και χλωμό την ενεργοποιήση..! :Wink:

----------


## geogo

απορια...
πηρα και εγω τον κυβο ! 99 + ΦΠΑ=117 ευρώ για 5 μηνες στα 512/128
στην τιμη περιλαμβάνεται και το τελος ενεργοποιησης γραμμης 34,99

μετα την συνδεση τι θα πληρώνουμε στον οτε?
σιγουρα το παγιο για την γραμμη μας, περι τα 28 ευρω το διμηνο οπως και τωρα

θα πληρωνουμε και μηνιαιο τελος γραμμης adsl που για τα 512 ανερχεται στα 19,90 ?
ή μηπως είναι μεσα στο πακέτο (χλωμο μου φαινεται)

υποθέτω πως θα πληρωνουμε το διμηνο 28 ευρω οπως και σημερα + 2 * 19,90 = 68 ευρω περιπου...

----------


## t300

Έχω μια απορία. Αυτή τη στιγμή έχω ondsl kit που λήγει 17/1/2006. Αν πάρω το cube, στείλω τα χαρτιά και η vivodi αρχίσει την διαδικασία στέλνοντας το αίτημα ενεργοποίησης στον ΟΤΕ πρίν τις 17/1 τι θα γίνει;

----------


## george4791

εκτος απο το παγιο του οτε (pstn η adsl) δεν πληρωνεις τιποτα αλλο.
και η γραμμη του οτε και η συνδεση απο την vivodi ειναι μεσα στο πακετο

χμους

----------


## topmar

Kαλημέρα.

Μόλις παρέλαβα με courier το πακέτο Vivodi από Πλάισιο.

Έχει μέσα τα πάντα, κάμερα+Modem+Software+Headset(Altec). Πήρα τηλέφωνο στο 13880 για λεπτομέρειες και μου είπαν τα εξής:

1) Συμπληρώνω την αίτηση & την εξουσιοδότηση και τα αποστέλω με τον εσωκλειόμενο φάκελο - χωρίς γραμματόσημο - μέσω ΕΛΤΑ στην Vivodi. ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: Πρέπει να στείλω μέσα στο φάκελο & Φ/Α ενός λογαριασμού ΟΤΕ που να φαίνεται το όνομα αυτού που έχει το τηλέφωνο στο όνομά του (& ζητάει ADSL ο ίδιος) καθώς και Φ/Α της ταυτότητός μου.

2) Με την παραλαβή του φακέλου από τη Vivodi - υποθέτω ότι λόγω και εορτών σε καμμιά 15 μέρες - αρχίζει η διαδικασία ενεργοποίησης του λογαριασμού. Άρα είμαι εντός της προθεσμίας που θέτει η Vivodi για ενεργοποίηση έως τις 31/01/2006.

3) Η όλη διαδικασία, από την παραλαβή του φακέλου από τη Vivodi έως και τις απαραίτητες ενέργειες του ΟΤΕ για γραμμή ADSL στο σπίτι μου, μέχρι την σύνδεσή μου (αφού μου τηλεφωνήσει η Vivodi και μου δώσει τους κωδικούς) θα διαρκέσει 15 μέρες.

Θεωρητικά λοιπόν, από το νέο έτος θα υπολογίζω τη δειάρκεια των 5 μηνών, άρα έχω αγορασμένη σύνδεση ADSL έως και τέλη Μαϊου 2006 τουλάχιστον!

Τα λέω σωστά??

----------


## deadlock7

Οπως εχει ειπωθει και πιο πανω δεν πληρωνεις τιποτα περα απο το παγιο του ΟΤΕ περιπου 28 ευρω οπως ειπες.Ουτε τελος ενεργοποιησης,ουτε παγια ADSL..ειναι ολα προπληρωμενα μεσα στο πακετο.Αν εννοεις μετα την ληξη της προσφορας,τοτε ναι θα πληρωνεις τα παγια ΟΤΕ+ΑDSL+παροχεα(+ενεργοποιηση,αν δεν συνεχισεις με vivodi).

----------


## apok

Aπό ότι φαίνεται σωστά τα λες

----------


## deadlock7

> Έχω μια απορία. Αυτή τη στιγμή έχω ondsl kit που λήγει 17/1/2006. Αν πάρω το cube, στείλω τα χαρτιά και η vivodi αρχίσει την διαδικασία στέλνοντας το αίτημα ενεργοποίησης στον ΟΤΕ πρίν τις 17/1 τι θα γίνει;


Θα σου κοψουν την οτενετ και θα κανουν νεα συνδεση με vivodi..




> Kαλημέρα.
> 
> Μόλις παρέλαβα με courier το πακέτο Vivodi από Πλάισιο.
> 
> Έχει μέσα τα πάντα, κάμερα+Modem+Software+Headset(Altec). Πήρα τηλέφωνο στο 13880 για λεπτομέρειες και μου είπαν τα εξής:
> 
> 1) Συμπληρώνω την αίτηση & την εξουσιοδότηση και τα αποστέλω με τον εσωκλειόμενο φάκελο - χωρίς γραμματόσημο - μέσω ΕΛΤΑ στην Vivodi. ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: Πρέπει να στείλω μέσα στο φάκελο & Φ/Α ενός λογαριασμού ΟΤΕ που να φαίνεται το όνομα αυτού που έχει το τηλέφωνο στο όνομά του (& ζητάει ADSL ο ίδιος) καθώς και Φ/Α της ταυτότητός μου.
> 
> 2) Με την παραλαβή του φακέλου από τη Vivodi - υποθέτω ότι λόγω και εορτών σε καμμιά 15 μέρες - αρχίζει η διαδικασία ενεργοποίησης του λογαριασμού. Άρα είμαι εντός της προθεσμίας που θέτει η Vivodi για ενεργοποίηση έως τις 31/01/2006.
> ...


Σωστα τα λες..

----------


## t300

> Θα σου κοψουν την οτενετ και θα κανουν νεα συνδεση με vivodi..


Είναι σίγουρο αυτό; Αν πχ (λέμε τώρα) ο ΟΤΕ πάρει το αίτημα της vivodi 10/1 ενώ το ondsl kit λήγει 17/1 θα μου κόψουν το kit πριν την κανονική λήξη του; Αυτό θα με εξυπηρετούσε γιατί θα λείψω μέσα στις γιορτές και με βολεύει να προχωράει στο μεταξύ η διαδικασία.

Η otenet μου είπε ότι δεν μπορούν να μου κόψουν νωρίτερα το kit. Πρέπει να κλείσει πλήρως τους 3 μήνες.

----------


## secjournalist

Ρε παιδία εγω που η εταιρία παρέλαβε σήμερα την αίτηση μου 20/12 και αν ενεργοποίηση γίνει μετα την πρωτοχρονιά χάνω τους 2 μηνες?Πάμε καλά :RTFM:   :Evil:  ?

----------


## JiKL

> Ρε παιδία εγω που η εταιρία παρέλαβε σήμερα την αίτηση μου 20/12 και αν ενεργοποίηση γίνει μετα την πρωτοχρονιά χάνω τους 2 μηνες?Πάμε καλά  ?


γιατι να τους χασεις???ετσι και αλλιως η προσφορα ισχυει μεχρι 31/01/2006 και επισης αν στειλεις την αιτηση εγκαιρα(εντος προθεσμιας) δεν εχεις κανενα προβλημα!

----------


## vaggeo

εστειλα τον φακελο χτες 19/12 και το μονο που μπορω να κανω πλεον ειναι υπομονη...

----------


## harrysvr

Όλοι αυτό κάνουμε... :Crying:

----------


## topmar

Καλησπέρα.

Εγώ θα τα στείλω όλα αύριο μέσα στον φάκελο των ΕΛΤΑ και μετά υπομονη φυσικά.....

----------


## t300

Μια επιβεβαίωση πρίν το (μάλλον) τελικό βήμα. Το cube δίνει γραμμή μέσω ΟΤΕ + isp έτσι; Δεν "μπλέκω" με full/shared κτλ;

----------


## JiKL

> Μια επιβεβαίωση πρίν το (μάλλον) τελικό βήμα. Το cube δίνει γραμμή μέσω ΟΤΕ + isp έτσι; Δεν "μπλέκω" με full/shared κτλ;


οχι οχι μην ανυσηχεις δουλευει κανονικοτατα και με γραμμη οτε!

----------


## CyberFreak

Παιδιά καλέστε την speadex στο  8011100011 και έρχετε να παραλάβει το φάκελο από το σπίτι σας με έξοδα της vivodi. Έγω έτσι έκανα την αποστολή

----------


## skapetis

Για αυτούς που βιάζονται να ενεργοποιηθεί το DSL τους: Γνωστός μου πήρε τηλ. το 13880 χθές το πρωί και παράγγειλε  DSL Cube. Του είπαν οτι θα του τηλεφωνήσουν ως το απόγευμα για επιβεβαίωση της αποστολής. Φυσικά δεν τον πήρε κανένας και πήρε αυτός. Του είπαν ότι λόγω ελλειψης πακέτων (!!!) έχει μπει σε λίστα αναμονής. (σιγά μην περιμένει). Το πλαίσιο βέβαια συνεχίζει να εμφανίζει διαθεσιμότητα 2-4 εργάσιμες. 

Οπότε φανταστείτε τι πανηγύρι θα γίνει με τις ενεργοποιήσεις και ελπίζω να βγώ ψεύτης!

----------


## DreamchaserGR

Ρε παιδία μια διευκρίνιση please:

Τελικά αν μπορεί να γίνει η σύνδεση μέσω γραμμής οτε χρειάζεται να στείλουμε αυτή την εξουσιοδότηση;
Η μόνο οταν πρόκειται να είναι Full/shared η γραμμή χρειαζεται;

----------


## ShadowAngel

Εγώ που τους πήρα τηλ.(13880-εξυπηρέτηση πελατών) και τους ρώτησα σχετικά με την εξουσιοδότηση..μίλησα με ένα κύριο,μου ζήτησε να του πω τον αριθμό τηλ.μου, του το είπα και σχεδόν αμέσως μου απάντησε λέξη λέξη όπως σας το αναφέρω...ότι την εξουσιοδότηση μπορώ να την πετάξω στα άχρηστα!!! :Shocked:  τον ξαναρώτησα άλλες δύο φορές γιατί μου φάνηκε περίεργο με την ευκολία που το είπε και με διαβεβαίωσε..Αυτά..ευελπιστώ πως είχα να κάνω με ένα άτομο που είχε πλήρη γνώση..!Εγώ για καλό και για κακό πάντως έχω καβάτζα την εξουσιοδότηση...! :Wink:

----------


## t300

Γνωρίζει κανείς αν η vivodi δίνει τη δυνατότητα μεταφοράς της γραμμής adsl σε άλλη πόλη/τηλεφωνική σύνδεση (λόγω πχ μετακόμισης; ). Τηλεφώνησα στο cc και μου είπαν όχι αλλά φοβάμαι ότι δεν κατάλαβε τι ακριβώς τι ρώτησα.

----------


## Nemessis

Ο.Κ.
Λοιπόν ξανά. Ξέρει κανείς πόσες εργάσιμες κάνει η ενεργοποίηση? Πήρα εχθές τηλέφωνω (5 εργάσιμες) κ δεν είχε αποσταλεί ούτε η αίτηση προς ΟΤΕ.

----------


## JiKL

> Γνωρίζει κανείς αν η vivodi δίνει τη δυνατότητα μεταφοράς της γραμμής adsl σε άλλη πόλη/τηλεφωνική σύνδεση (λόγω πχ μετακόμισης; ). Τηλεφώνησα στο cc και μου είπαν όχι αλλά φοβάμαι ότι δεν κατάλαβε τι ακριβώς τι ρώτησα.


χμμ μου κανει εντυπωση κατι τετοιο...γιατι να μην το κανει ειδικα αν η γραμμη ανηκει στον οτε (ο οποιος το κανει ετσι και αλλιως)

----------


## Cabamaru

Δείτε εδώ για χρόνο ενεργοποίησης

----------


## ShadowAngel

Από την στιγμή που θα παραλάβουν τον φάκελο με την αίτηση κτλ. 15 εργάσιμες το λιγότερο να υπολογίζετε..!

----------


## topmar

> Από την στιγμή που θα παραλάβουν τον φάκελο με την αίτηση κτλ. 15 εργάσιμες το λιγότερο να υπολογίζετε..!


Καλημέρα.

Πώς μπορούμε να μάθουμε εάν παρέλαβε η VIVODI τον φάκελο που ταχυδρομήσαμε & πότε έστειλε τα απαραίτητα έγγραφα στον ΟΤΕ για την γραμμή ADSL??

----------


## vaggeo

> Καλημέρα.
> 
> Πώς μπορούμε να μάθουμε εάν παρέλαβε η VIVODI τον φάκελο που ταχυδρομήσαμε ?


παιρνοντας ενα τηλεφωνο στο 13880

εμενα με ζωνουν τα φιδια. Απο την Δευτερα που τον εστειλα μεχρι πριν λιγο που πηρα τηλεφωνο, δεν τον ειχαν παραλαβει. Απο το ταχυδρομειο της Ομονοιας μεχρι το Χαλανδρι κανουν 5 μερες τα ΕΛΤΑ;;;; Αμα ηξερα νωριτερα αυτο με την speedex...

----------


## CyberFreak

Εγώ έχω στείλει τα χαρτιά από το προηγούμενο σάββατο.. 17/12. Μόλις πήρα τηλ τον OTE και μου είπαν οτί δεν έχει γίνει κάποια αίτηση ακόμα για adsl ...

----------


## harrysvr

> παιρνοντας ενα τηλεφωνο στο 13880
> 
> εμενα με ζωνουν τα φιδια. Απο την Δευτερα που τον εστειλα μεχρι πριν λιγο που πηρα τηλεφωνο, δεν τον ειχαν παραλαβει. Απο το ταχυδρομειο της Ομονοιας μεχρι το Χαλανδρι κανουν 5 μερες τα ΕΛΤΑ;;;; Αμα ηξερα νωριτερα αυτο με την speedex...


Τη Δευτέρα το έστειλα κι εγώ απο Γιάννενα, εχθές τηλεφωνώ δεν είχε έρθει, σήμερα τηλεφωνώ, έλαβαν την αίτηση, θα τη στείλουν απο Τρίτη στον οτε και απο ότι είπαν σε 15 μέρες απο σήμερα και οτε θέλοντος θα  συνδεθώ(ελπίζω).  :Whistling:

----------


## gkandir

Λοιπόν, την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα πήρα κι εγώ το cube II. Έστειλα την αίτηση την προηγούμενη Δευτέρα 19/12 το πρωί. Την Πέμπτη το μεσημέρι που επικοινώνησα είχαν λάβει την αίτησή μου. Λογικός χρόνος για την απόσταση Γαλάτσι-Χαλάνδρι...  :Wink:  
Αυτό που με ανησυχεί είναι ένα θέμα για το οποίο έλαβα κάπως διφορούμενες απαντήσεις από τους ανθρώπους της Vivodi. Μέσα στο πακέτο, εκτός από την αίτηση, είχε και μια εξουσιοδότηση. Αυτή, απ' ότι μου είπαν αρχικώς δε χρειαζόταν για σύνδεση μέσω οτε (την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα δεν είχε Full LLU η Vivodi στα Πατήσια), οπότε έστειλα μόνο την αίτηση. Την Τρίτη είδα ότι υπήρχε διαθέσιμη η Full LLU οπότε τους πήρα τηλέφωνο και μου είπαν ότι αν θέλω Full LLU τότε θα πρέπει να στείλω και την εξουσιοδότηση, αλλά η αίτησή μου δεν είχε φτάσει ακόμη. Την Πέμπτη έλαβαν την αίτησή μου και μου είπαν ότι χρειάζεται η πρωτότυπη εξουσιοδότηση και όχι απλό fax όπως μου είχαν πει την προηγούμενη φορά. Οπότε, για να γλυτώσω τις καθυστερήσεις, αποφάσισα να πάω στα γραφεία τους και να την δώσω ο ίδιος. Πήγα εκεί και μίλησα με μια κοπέλα η οποία μου είπε ότι δε χρειάζεται η εξουσιοδότηση αλλά συμπληρώσαμε μια άλλη αίτηση ειδικά για την Full LLU.
Τι ισχύει τελικά; Θα έχω DSL σε 15-20 ημέρες (όπως μου είπε η κοπέλα) ή θα τρέχω για να διορθώσω τα αδιόρθωτα;
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.  :Wink:

----------


## topmar

Καλημέρα.

Θεωρώ ότι θα έχεις σύνδεση "gkandir" σε καμμιά 15αριά μέρες, μήν αγχώνεσαι. :Wink:  

Άρα, για τους υποψήφιους αγοραστές VIVODI CUBE, να στείλετε όλα τα έγγραφα που περιέχονται στον φάκελο των ΕΛΤΑ.....όπως έκανα κι εγώ! Από εκεί και πέρα, ότι δεν χρειάζονται αυτοί, άς το πετάξουν. :Thumbsup1:  

Τηλεφώνησα χθές το βράδυ στη VIVODI και τους ρώτησα εάν έφτασε η αίτησή μου (που είχα στείλει από Θεσ/νίκη την Τετάρτη) και μου απάντησαν αρνητικά. Μάλλον την Τρίτη θα έρθει είπε ο υπάλληλος, και πιθανότατα να ενεργοποιηθεί η σύνδεσή μου προς το τέλος της 1ης εβδομάδας του νέου έτους! Υπομονή λοιπόν...... :Whistling:  


ΥΓ: Ευτυχώς που θα λείπω και 5 μέρες στην Πράγα τις γιορτές και θα περάσει γρήγορα ο καιρός (άσχετο έ? :Embarassed:  )

----------


## gkandir

> Θεωρώ ότι θα έχεις σύνδεση "gkandir" σε καμμιά 15αριά μέρες, μήν αγχώνεσαι.


Δεν αγχώνομαι και δε βιάζομαι ιδιαίτερα (θα την ήθελα αύριο, αλλά τέλος πάντων...  :Very Happy:  ). Απλά δε θα ήθελα μετά από μερικές ημέρες να μου πουν "Ξέρετε, λείπει το τάδε έντυπο", γιατί θα τα πάρω...  :Evil: 




> Άρα, για τους υποψήφιους αγοραστές VIVODI CUBE, να στείλετε όλα τα έγγραφα που περιέχονται στον φάκελο των ΕΛΤΑ.....όπως έκανα κι εγώ! Από εκεί και πέρα, ότι δεν χρειάζονται αυτοί, άς το πετάξουν.


Συμφωνώ! Η αίτηση όμως που συμπληρώσαμε στα γραφεία της Vivodi για Full LLU δεν περιλαμβάνεται στο Cube.  :Crying: 




> ΥΓ: Ευτυχώς που θα λείπω και 5 μέρες στην Πράγα τις γιορτές και θα περάσει γρήγορα ο καιρός (άσχετο έ? )


Στην Πράγα; Ε, α να χαθείς!  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## topmar

> .........Στην Πράγα; Ε, α να χαθείς!



Εμ, ναί, πάω στην Πράγα για να ξεχάσω τον πόνο μου που δεν θα έχω ADSL τις γιορτές αυτές!! :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## ppcdoctor2222

Αγαπητοί συνοδοιπόροι στο κόσμο του DSL Cube...
Πήρα κι εγώ στα χέρια μου λοιπόν μετά απο αρκετή αναμονή το καινούριο πολλά υποσχόμενο DSL Cube 2. Πήρα λοιπόν τηλέφωνο στην εξυπηρέτηση πελατών  κι έκανα τις τελευταίες διευκρινιστικές ερωτήσεις. 
Εκεί με ενημέρωσαν ότι απο τη στιγμή που στη περιοχή που μένω η Vivodi  δεν εχει δικό της δίκτυο δε χρειάζεται να συμπληρώσω την εξουσιοδότηση παρα μόνο την αίτηση. Επειδή, εγώ είμαι λίγο καχύποπτος, κάθησα και διάβασα λίγο το κείμενο της εξουσιοδότησης και μου φαίνεται σχετικό με τη περίπτωση μου. 
Η ερώτηση μου λοιπόν είναι: 
ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να συμπληρώσω το έντυπο εξουσιοδότησης ή όχι ; 
Επαναλαμβάνω η παροχή adsl θα γίνει μέσω του δικτύου του ΟΤΕ. 

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τη βοήθεια σας..

----------


## topmar

> Αγαπητοί συνοδοιπόροι στο κόσμο του DSL Cube...
> Πήρα κι εγώ στα χέρια μου λοιπόν μετά απο αρκετή αναμονή το καινούριο πολλά υποσχόμενο DSL Cube 2. Πήρα λοιπόν τηλέφωνο στην εξυπηρέτηση πελατών  κι έκανα τις τελευταίες διευκρινιστικές ερωτήσεις. 
> Εκεί με ενημέρωσαν ότι απο τη στιγμή που στη περιοχή που μένω η Vivodi  δεν εχει δικό της δίκτυο δε χρειάζεται να συμπληρώσω την εξουσιοδότηση παρα μόνο την αίτηση. Επειδή, εγώ είμαι λίγο καχύποπτος, κάθησα και διάβασα λίγο το κείμενο της εξουσιοδότησης και μου φαίνεται σχετικό με τη περίπτωση μου. 
> Η ερώτηση μου λοιπόν είναι: 
> ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να συμπληρώσω το έντυπο εξουσιοδότησης ή όχι ; 
> Επαναλαμβάνω η παροχή adsl θα γίνει μέσω του δικτύου του ΟΤΕ. 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τη βοήθεια σας..


Καλησπέρα.

Στην ίδια κατηγορία ανήκω κι εγώ, δεν εχει δικό της δίκτυο η Vivodi και η παροχή adsl θα γίνει μέσω του δικτύου του ΟΤΕ. Την αίτηση μου είπαν να τη στείλω.

Βάλτην βρε αδερφέ κι εκείνη συμπληρωμένη μέσα στον φάκελο των ΕΛΤΑ και στείλτα όλα.....να πάνε στο καλό! :Thumb Dup:

----------


## gkandir

> ...
> Βάλτην βρε αδερφέ κι εκείνη συμπληρωμένη μέσα στον φάκελο των ΕΛΤΑ και στείλτα όλα.....να πάνε στο καλό!


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Παρόλο που έχω κάνει την αίτηση εδώ και κάτι μέρες, ούτε κι εγώ είμαι σίγουρος. Πάντως για σύνδεση Vivodi μου είπαν ότι δε χρειάζεται (πιο πριν μου είχαν πει ότι δε χρειάζεται για σύνδεση οτε... :Crying: ).
Βάλε και μια δήλωση του νόμου 105, και οικογενειακή μερίδα από το δήμο, και...  :Very Happy:

----------


## harrysvr

Εμένα μου είχαν πει οτι η εξουσιοδότηση γίνεται σε περίπτωση που η γραμμή δεν είναι στο όνομά σου δηλ. πχ. ο ιδιοκτήτης εξουσιοδοτεί το νοικάρη για τη χρήση dsl.

----------


## Nemessis

Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται, επικοινώνησα με Vivodi σημέρα διότι ακόμη δεν εχει περάσει η αίτηση για ADSL από ΟΤΕ (εδώ και 10 μέρες) και όταν τους ρώτησα σήμερα μου είπαν πώς θα σταλεί αύριο κ θα χρειαστούν 15-20 εργάσιμες!
Σας αφήνω να βγάλετε τα δικά σας συμπεράσματα.

----------


## vaggeo

καλα εισαι. Εδω εμενα δεν εχουν παρει το φακελο που τον εστειλα απο την προηγουμενη Δευτερα!!! 
Και σημερα τιποτα... Ειτε εχει αργησει παρα πολυ να παει ειτε χαθηκε ο φακελος. Α ρε μεγαλεια τα ΕΛΤΑ. Με τα ποδια να τον πηγαινα, θα χε φτασει τωρα :Mad:  

Παλι καλα που εχουμε χιουμορ ακομα...

----------


## JiKL

ποπο τι ειναι αυτα που ακουω...εχω  παρει το κουτι ο ερημος απο το πλαισιο στην αθηνα αλλα ξεχασα να φερω τον λογαριασμο απο την πατρα οπου σπουδαζω ωστε να στειλω την αιτηση...αρα ολα αυτα θα γινουν ΟΤΑΝ κατεβω στην πατρα και μεχρι αστα να πανε..
Το μονο καλο οτι θα εχει τελιωσει η εξεταστικη και θα εχω ΠΟΛΥ ελευθερο χρονο για... :Thumbsup1:

----------


## Achilleas

Εδώ και αρκετές ημέρες αμφιταλαντεύομαι ανάμεσα στο 3+3 της Forthnet και σε αυτό της Vivodi (από το Mediamarkt).
Σας ευχαριστώ όλους που με βοηθήσατε να αποφασίσω!!!

----------


## JiKL

υπαρχει οντως διαθεσιμοσ ο κυβος απο τα ΜΜ??ισχυει τελικα η προσφορα γιατ ειχαν ακουστει πολλα!

----------


## Dimis

πόσες φορές θα γραφτεί??
το DSLCUBE των ΜΜ είναι ΤΡΙΜΗΝΟ (όλα πληρωμένα στα 59Ε νομίζω ευρώ) με ipod shuffle μέσα ΑΛΛΑ μετά ΔΕ μπορείς να κόψεις τη γραμμή αν δε περάσουν 12 μήνες!!!!!
Πρέπει δηλαδή να ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΕΙΣ με VIVODI για άλλους 9 μήνες με ΑΛΛΕΣ τιμές και συγκεκριμένα τις ισχύουσες για 512 ανα μήνα!

----------


## george4791

αυτη ειναι εξυπηρετηση. απεστειλα ταχυδρομικως την αιτηση στις 16 δεκ και σημερα που πηρα την vivodi να δω τι γινεται μου ειπαν οτι μολις χθες (27 δεκ.) παρελαβαν απο τα ελτα την αιτηση... ευτυχως την εστειλαν αμεσως στον οτε και μου ειπαν οτι χρειαζονται αλλες 15 εργασιμες για την ενεργοποιηση. (δηλαδη περιπου στις 20 ιαν). εσεις τι λετε? 35 μερες αναμονη καλα δεν ειναι?

χμους/γιωργος

----------


## JiKL

φιλε dimis δεν ξερω ποσες φορες το εχεις γραψει εσυ αλλα η προσφορα που ειχα εγω  στα χερια μου και ειχε κυκλοφορησει 2-3 σαββατοκυριακα πριν ελεγε για 3+3 μηνες στα 129 ευρω..
αν εισαι απιστος θα ψαξω το αποκομμα να στο scannaro!

----------


## Achilleas

Το έχω δει και εγώ.
Το ΜΜ δίνει τον κύβο με 3+3 στα 129 € τελική (με ΦΠΑ), αντί για 3+2 στα 117 € τελική που δίνουν τα άλλα μαγαζιά.
Σου έρχεται ο 6ος μήνας 12 €.
ΣΤο πακέτο της Forthnet το ΜΜ δίνει το 3+3 επίσης στα 129 € με δώρο ένα ασύρματο τηλέφωνο Siemens A120 (της κακιάς ώρας!).
Περιμένω να δω αν τους τελειώσουν τα τηλέφωνα τι δώρο θα βάλουν;;;;  :Whistling: 

Ξέχασα να αναφέρω ότι με τον κύβο 3+3 στα 129 € δεν δίνεται κανένα δωράκι...  :Thumbdown0:

----------


## deadlock7

> αυτη ειναι εξυπηρετηση. απεστειλα ταχυδρομικως την αιτηση στις 16 δεκ και σημερα που πηρα την vivodi να δω τι γινεται μου ειπαν οτι μολις χθες (27 δεκ.) παρελαβαν απο τα ελτα την αιτηση... ευτυχως την εστειλαν αμεσως στον οτε και μου ειπαν οτι χρειαζονται αλλες 15 εργασιμες για την ενεργοποιηση. (δηλαδη περιπου στις 20 ιαν). εσεις τι λετε? 35 μερες αναμονη καλα δεν ειναι?
> 
> χμους/γιωργος


Φιλε μου κι εμενα στις 27 το εστειλαν μου ειπαν στον ΟΤΕ.Αντε να δουμε προκοπη μεσα στον Γεναρη.Παντως κραταω επιφυλαξεις μηπως ενεργοποιηθει πιο γρηγορα.Μαλλον ευσεβης ποθος ειναι.. :Laughing:

----------


## hamilcar

> Παντως κραταω επιφυλαξεις μηπως ενεργοποιηθει πιο γρηγορα.Μαλλον ευσεβης ποθος ειναι..


Κι εγώ στο ίδιο πακέτο (27/12 στον ΟΤΕ) πρέπει να είμαι... και περιμένω. Αν βάλεις Πρωτοχρονιά, Φώτα, Άδειες, κλπ κλπ κλπ μαλλον είναι όντως ευσεβης ποθος!

Εντωμεταξύ έχετε κάνει τη σύνδεση του modem κλπ κλπ? και τσεκάρετε που και που αν παίζει κανα λαμπάκι?

Εγώ πάντως τον κύβο τον έχω άθικτο και λέω να ασχοληθώ από το νέο έτος.

----------


## Nemessis

Βλέπω πως τελικά είμαστε μία μεγάλη ομάδα!  :Thumb Dup:  (27/12 ΟΤΕ). Εχθες έτυχε κ επικοινώνησα με τον ΟΤΕ να μάθω εάν έχουν παραλάβει την αίτηση κ πήρα την απάντηση που περίμενα. Δεν έχει φτάσει η αίτηση κ συνεπώς δεν μπορεί να ξεκινήσει η διεργασία ενεργοποίησης!  :Evil:

----------


## t300

27/12 και εδώ. Έστειλα με speedex τα χαρτιά την Παρασκευή 23/12 και παρέλαβαν 27/12. Το επιβεβαίωσα μετά από πολλές κλήσεις αφού μου είπαν πρώτα από τη speedex ποιός υπέγραψε. Η vivodi έλεγε ότι δεν έχει φτάσει...

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι μέχρι και σήμερα που κάλεσα μου είπαν ότι δε φαίνομαι στο σύστημα και αφού τους έβαλα να ρωτήσουν αν όντως υπάρχει η αίτησή μου, την βρήκαν. Όμως δεν έχει ξεκινήσει ακόμα η διαδικασία και φυσικά ούτε έχει σταλεί στον ΟΤΕ αίτημα ενεργοποίησης.

Στη σύμβαση δεν αναφέρει τίποτα για μέγιστο χρόνο ενεργοποίησης. Έχω νευριάσει τόσο με την αντιμετώπιση που αν μπορούσα θα ζητούσα τα χρήματα πίσω και θα έπαιρνα otenet kit να ησυχάσω.

Μετά από πόσες εργάσιμες αφού έχουν παραλάβει την αίτησή μου (μπορώ να αποδείξω πότε την παρέλαβαν) δικαιούμαι να απαιτήσω επιστροφή των χρημάτων;

Α! Πόσο χρεώνομαι στο 13880; Έχω βαρεθεί να ακούω το Number 1...

ΥΓ. Λόγω διακοπών γράφω από net cafe και γιαυτό δεν μπορώ να απαντάω άμεσα.

----------


## Raziel

Εγώ κατέθεσα τα χαρτιά μου σήμερα στα κεντρικά της Vivo (είχα πολύ ελεύθερο χρόνο , Ταύρος -> Χαλάνδρι), έχω συνδέσει τον εξοπλισμό οπότε περιμένουμε.Μια ερώτηση μόνο, το modem που έχει το πακέτο πόσο καλό είναι;

----------


## ppcdoctor2222

Εγώ μια και έχω λύσει το θέμα με τα διαδικαστικά της Vivodi  (χαχαχα...πλάκα κάνω εννοείται...) ασχολούμαι με το routerακι και τί δυνατότητες μας δίνει...  Αν και είμαι ΠΑΝΤΕΛΩΣ άσχετος με ADSL networking (σε σημείο επικίνδυνο..) εντούτοις με τα λίγα που ξέρω είδα ότι το interface επιτρέπει port forwarding σε range από ports. Σωστή διαπίστωση??? (αναζητώ πληροφορίες απο εμπειρότερους εμου)... Επίσης κάποια στιγμή με τη μεγάλη ζήτηση που έχει η συγκεκριμένη προσφορά, θα πρέπει να ανοίξουμε ειδικό thread για τεχνική υποστήριξη- hints&tips για το Microcom AD 2636.    Περιμένω feedback  Ευχαριστώ...

----------


## topmar

Kαλησπέρα.

Μόλις συνέδεσα τον εξοπλισμό στην γραμμή μου ISDN και είδα ότι όλα δουλεύουν μιά χαρά.....τουλάχιστον απο το ότι ανάβουν τα λαμπάκια το κατάλαβα!!  :Laughing: 

Έχω στείλει την αίτηση - με express ΕΛΤΑ - από τις 21 Δεκ και ακόμα δεν είμαι περασμένος στο σύστημά τους μου είπε ο υπάλληλος της VIVODI πρίν από λίγο που τηλεφώνησα. :Sad:   Άντε να δούμε πότε θα ενεργοποιηθεί........κατά τις 20 Ιαν 2006 το βλέπω :Thumbdown0:

----------


## vaggeo

> Έχω στείλει την αίτηση - με express ΕΛΤΑ - από τις 21 Δεκ και ακόμα δεν είμαι περασμένος στο σύστημά τους μου είπε ο υπάλληλος της VIVODI πρίν από λίγο που τηλεφώνησα.  Άντε να δούμε πότε θα ενεργοποιηθεί........κατά τις 20 Ιαν 2006 το βλέπω



εγω την εστειλα 19 Δεκ και ακομα περιμενω. 2 Ιανουαριου ειναι η deadline παντως για μενα. Μετα  Θα  ξανακανω την αιτηση τηλεφωνικα...

----------


## harrysvr

Πιό splitter έχετε συνδέσει για pstn το μεγάλο ή το μικρό;

----------


## gkandir

> Πιό splitter έχετε συνδέσει για pstn το μεγάλο ή το μικρό;


Το μεγάλο. Αυτό που δεν γράφει ISDN.

----------


## deadlock7

pots splitter..

----------


## georgepre10

Εγώ έκανα κάτι άλλο. Έβαλα αμέσως το καλώδιο του τηλ στο ρουτερ(για ethernet λέω πάντα), πήρα ένα καλώδιο και σύνδεσα το router με ένα hub που είχα, σύνδεσα το hub με το pc και ένα άλλο καλώδιο για να συνδέσω το pc μου με το άλλο pc που έχω και έτσι τώρα έχω internet και στους δύο υπολογιστές!! Πολύ καλό ρούτερ πάντως για αυτά που μου χρειάζεται.

----------


## ShadowAngel

Σήμερα το μεσημέρι με πήραν τηλ από Vivodi και με ρωτήσανε να τους πώ το serial number που βρίσκεται κάτω από το κουτί...!Αυτό άραγε τι σημαίνει.. :Question:  ότι βρίσκομαι σε καλό δρόμο για την σύνδεσή μου!!!Υπόψην, έστειλα την αίτηση στης 20 Δεκέμβρη και δεν είχα κάνει καμία κίνηση να πάρω τηλ. τον οποιοδήποτε(ΟΤΕ-VIVODI) για να ρωτήσω τί γίνεται με την αίτηση μου..!Λές μέχρι τα μέσα του επόμενου μήνα να έχω γραμμή η και ακόμα πιο νωρίς..ας μη το μελετάω και πολύ καλύτερα για να πάνε όλα κατ' ευχήν..!!! :Wink:

----------


## tryf3

Kι εγώ ειχα στειλει ταχυδρομικως την αιτηση στιις 20-12 και με πηραν χθες το μεσημερι για το serial number! Tι ήθελα και τους ρωτησα ποτε θα γινει η σύνδεση???? Σε 20 εργασιμες μου ειπανε παρόλο που η συνδεση μου γίνεται μεσω οτε.Οι 12 ημερολογιακες που ισχυαν τι γίνανε? Σήμερα τελευταία μέρα με dsl απο οτε. Από αυριο dial up απο οτι το κοβω μεχρι τελη Γεναρη! :Crying:

----------


## CyberFreak

Από την πέμπτη 29/12 έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή μου από τον ΟΤΕ ! Τώρα περίμενω να μου φτιάξουν και το account ! grr rr !!!   Ζήτησα Demo   μέχρι να μου φτιάξουν το account... Ακόμα το περιμένω :P 

Λένε αύριο ότι θα έχω account... Για να δούμε.. Χλωμό το βλέπω πάντως... 

Άρχισαν να μου λένε ότι ο OTE δεν τους έχει ενημερώσει οτι η γραμμή μου έχει ενεργοποιηθεί ...

Τεσπα.. Θα περιμένω...

----------


## cflour

Ισχυει οτι μπορεις να στειλεις τα χαρτια με κουριερ με χρεωση της Vivodi??Σαν να το ειχα διαβασει απο καποιον φιλο που το εκανε....Ισχυει??

----------


## ppcdoctor2222

> Ισχυει οτι μπορεις να στειλεις τα χαρτια με κουριερ με χρεωση της Vivodi??Σαν να το ειχα διαβασει απο καποιον φιλο που το εκανε....Ισχυει??


Ναι ισχύει... Καλείς την Speedex και αναλαμβάνει να πάρει τα χαρτιά "απο τον χώρο σου" και να τα πάει στην Vivodi με χρέωση του παραλήπτη.. 
περισσότερες πληροφορίες στο www.speedex.gr
Έτσι τα χαρτιά σου παραδίδονται την επομένη αφενός, αφετέρου έχεις και Track and Trace δυνατότητα...  
Ελπίζω να βοήθησα

----------


## deadlock7

> Από την πέμπτη 29/12 έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή μου από τον ΟΤΕ ! Τώρα περίμενω να μου φτιάξουν και το account ! grr rr !!! Ζήτησα Demo μέχρι να μου φτιάξουν το account... Ακόμα το περιμένω :P 
> 
> Λένε αύριο ότι θα έχω account... Για να δούμε.. Χλωμό το βλέπω πάντως... 
> 
> Άρχισαν να μου λένε ότι ο OTE δεν τους έχει ενημερώσει οτι η γραμμή μου έχει ενεργοποιηθεί ...
> 
> Τεσπα.. Θα περιμένω...


Φιλε μου πως το καταλαβες?Εμεινε σταθερο το λαμπακι στο Modem ή πηρες τηλεφωνο?Ποτε εκανες ττην αιτηση στην vivo(για να δουμε ποσο θα μας παρει κι εμας)?

----------


## Blackie

Καλημέρα παιδιά! Άσχημα νέα για όσους θέλουν να πάρουν την προσφορά από το Πλαίσιο για να έχουν webcam + mic, μετά από τηλεφώνημά μου στο τηλ. παραγγελιών η προσφορά ίσχυε μέχρι 31/12. οπότε πλέον το Cube έρχεται βάσει της προσφοράς της Vivodi, δηλαδή τα πάντα εκτός του conference kit... Το ότι δεν αναρτήθηκε κάπου αυτό (το ότι υπάρχει λήξη της προσφοράς) δε θα το σχολιάσω...

----------


## secjournalist

Εδώ και 3 εβδομάδες περιμένω την ενεργοποίηση DSL CUBE.Η αίτηση βρίσκεται στον ΟΤΕ εδω και 1 εβδομάδα.Σήμερα το πρωί μου έκοψαν το τηλέφωνο (δεν ξέρω για πόση ώρα).Παίρνω στον ΟΤΕ και μου λένε ότι η αίτηση βρίσκεται στα 3 από τα 5 στάδια και τίποτε άλλο.Τα λαμπάκια στο microcom αναβοσβήνουν ακόμη.Τι είναι αυτά τα στάδια?

----------


## theodoros2004

Για να σου κοπει το τηλ. μαλλον ενεργοποιειται η adsl σου...τι λαμπακια αναβοσβηνουν στο modem?

----------


## secjournalist

Τα ίδια που αναβόσβηναν και πριν τα 2 μεσαια για το DSL.

----------


## CyberFreak

@deadlock7 

Σύνδεσε το modem. Μετά από το configuration επέλεξε ANNEX A αν έχεις PSTN ή ΑΝΝΕΧ Β αν έχεις ISDN και βλέπεις το λαμπάκι του DSL LNK αναμένο.

Αλλιός πέρνεις τηλ το 134 και τους ρωτάς  :Wink: 

@all 

Επιτέλους έχω adsl vivodi  ! ! !

Μου έδωσαν demo account για 3ης μέρες μέχρι να ενεργοποιηθεί το account μου  :Wink: 

Download από ntua σταθερά 55kb/s

Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται για το modemaki τους ελάτε από εδώ

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27927

----------


## secjournalist

Ρε παιδιά τι είναι τελικά αυτα τα 5 στάδια ενεργοποίησης?

----------


## gkandir

> Ρε παιδιά τι είναι τελικά αυτα τα 5 στάδια ενεργοποίησης?


Τα 5 στάδια ενεργοποίησης. Πως είναι τα 4 παιδιά του Πειραιά, οι 7 πληγές του Φαραώ, τα μαστίγια με τις 9 ουρές; Ε, κάτι ανάλογο...  :Very Happy:  
Α ρε οτε με την οργάνωσή σου!

----------


## ThuNderGr

Έχω μία ερώτηση : ο κύβος έχει μέσα 2 splitter . Το ένα γράφει πάνω ADSL POTS SPLITTER  και το άλλο ADSL POTS/ISDN SPLITTER. 'Αρα κάνουν και τα δύο για pstn? Για να γλιτώσω αν είναι το φίλτρο στη δεύτερη τηλεφωνική συσκευή . :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## CyberFreak

Για δεύτερη τηλεφωνική συσκευή μπορείς να βάλεις ένα βίσμα στην έξοδο phone από 1 σε 2.

Δεν ξέρω πως το λένε  :Sad: 

Είναι αρκετά φτηνό και έχει παντού. Praktiker , καταστήματα ηλεκτρολογικών

----------


## ThuNderGr

μιλάω για συσκευή σε άλλο δωμάτιο..άρα δεν μπορεί να γίνει αυτο....ξέρει κανένας αν και τα δύο splitters κάνουν για  PSTN?

----------


## secjournalist

Τελικά παίρνω σήμερα και μου λενε ότι η γραμμή ειναι ενεργή από χθες ενώ χθες μου έλεγαν ότι θέλει μια εβδομάδα.Θα τρελαθώ.

----------


## theodoros2004

> Τελικά παίρνω σήμερα και μου λενε ότι η γραμμή ειναι ενεργή από χθες ενώ χθες μου έλεγαν ότι θέλει μια εβδομάδα.Θα τρελαθώ.


Αφου σου ειναι ενεργοποιημενη η γραμμη τοτε τα λαμπακια στο modem θα ειναι αναμμενα κανονικα...δεν το κοιταξες το modem καθολου απο χθες???

----------


## gkandir

> Έχω μία ερώτηση : ο κύβος έχει μέσα 2 splitter . Το ένα γράφει πάνω ADSL POTS SPLITTER  και το άλλο ADSL POTS/ISDN SPLITTER. 'Αρα κάνουν και τα δύο για pstn? Για να γλιτώσω αν είναι το φίλτρο στη δεύτερη τηλεφωνική συσκευή .


Το ADSL POTS SPLITTER είναι για PSTN απ' ότι μου είπαν και από το CC της Vivodi. Δεν έχω δοκιμάσει αν δουλεύει με PSTN και το άλλο. Αν έχεις ήδη ενεργή ADSL μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις αν κάνουν και τα δυο ή να τους πάρεις τηλέφωνο.

----------


## secjournalist

Απλά δεν είχα ρυθμίσει το router σε Annex A.Τώρα είναι όλα σχετικά ΟΚ γιατί μπαίνω με demo.

----------


## sv2cxw

Επικοινώνησε τηλεφωνικά έως της 30/1/2006 με την εταιρεία  Control Center στο 2310542254 για να το στειλουν με courier .Μιλαμε για “VIVODI DSL CUBE”

----------


## nnn

> Έχω μία ερώτηση : ο κύβος έχει μέσα 2 splitter . Το ένα γράφει πάνω ADSL POTS SPLITTER  και το άλλο ADSL POTS/ISDN SPLITTER. 'Αρα κάνουν και τα δύο για pstn? Για να γλιτώσω αν είναι το φίλτρο στη δεύτερη τηλεφωνική συσκευή .


Αφού γράφει POTS/ISDN λογικά παίζει και στα 2.
Δοκίμασε το δεν έχεις να χάσεις κάτι.

----------


## runner3

Αν έχει γίνει πλήρης ενεργποίηση του DSL μου θα πρέπει και τα 2 λαμπάκια που αναγράφουν DSL να είναι αναμμένα;;;

----------


## deadlock7

Moνο το πρασινο=DSL Line.

----------


## pOLoS

Πόσες μέρες  έκανε να φτάσει η αίτηση σας με τα ΕΛΤΑ ? Έχω στείλει την αίτηση από 18/12
και ακόμα να φτάσει, λέτε να χει χαθεί? Στο 13880 ρώτησα αν γίνεται να μου στείλουν τα χάρτια για να ξανακάνω απο την αρχή την αίτηση και μου είπαν πως δεν γίνεται.

----------


## theodoros2004

> Πόσες μέρες  έκανε να φτάσει η αίτηση σας με τα ΕΛΤΑ ? Έχω στείλει την αίτηση από 18/12
> και ακόμα να φτάσει, λέτε να χει χαθεί? Στο 13880 ρώτησα αν γίνεται να μου στείλουν τα χάρτια για να ξανακάνω απο την αρχή την αίτηση και μου είπαν πως δεν γίνεται.


Ισως εχει φτασει απλως βαριουνται να ψαξουν να την βρουν οταν τους περνεις τηλ...εχει συμβει και αυτο.

----------


## humanious

Εχω μια απορία ρε παλικάρια.Το password και το username που τα περνάμε γιατί δεν μπορώ να το βρω.
Υ.Γ: Δεν εχω συνδεθει απλά ετσι ρωτάω! :Wink:

----------


## deadlock7

Eπιτελους εχω dsl..

----------


## n1kos

πήγα και πήρα τον κύβο προχτές .
δεν σκέφτηκα να ρωτήσω για τους 3+2 :RTFM:   :Mad:  
μέσα στον κύβο δεν λέει τίποτα για +2 λέει για 3!!!!!!
 :Whistling:  
θα τους ρωτήσω βέβαια αλλά αν την πάτησα τηνα πάτησα. νομικά έχουν δίκιιο.
προσέξτε το και οι καινούριοι και αύριο το πρωί σας λέω τι παίζει. σήμερα πάντως που μίλησα για να συμπληρώσω την αίτηση μου πέταξε ότι το συμβόλαιο είναι για 3 μήνες.
φθηνό ίντερνετ ήθελα και την πάτησα! :Thumbdown0:  
άντε να μου το συνδέσουνε τουλάχιστον. :Offtopic:

----------


## n1kos

απάντηση στο προηγούμενο:
το καταλαβαίνουν, μου είπαν, από το serial number, και πως δεν υπαρχει πρόβλημα. 3+2 :Cool:

----------


## gkandir

> απάντηση στο προηγούμενο:
> το καταλαβαίνουν, μου είπαν, από το serial number, και πως δεν υπαρχει πρόβλημα. 3+2


Κι εμένα αυτό ακριβώς μου είχαν πει.

----------


## Nemessis

Και σε εμένα επιτέλους ενεργοποιήθηκε εχθές! Σε γενικές γραμμές είμαι ευχαριστημένος. Εάν κάποιος έχει σχετικές επμειρίες ας τις ανφέρει.

----------


## humanious

Πείτε και σε εμένα ρε παιδιά για το ANNEX B.Γιατί όταν το βάζω A δεν δουέύει το internet ISDN? Στο line state βλέπω activation.Αυτό σημαίνει οτι είμαι στη διαδικασία ενεργοποίησης? Όταν ενεργοποιηθεί θα δω εκεί κανενα activated?

----------


## nnn

Annex A=PSTN.
Annex B=ISDN.

----------


## humanious

> Annex A=PSTN.
> Annex B=ISDN.


 :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy: 
Με την ενεργοποίησή της θα δω activated στο line state?Επιμένω σε αυτή την ερώτηση γιατι όπως και στους περισσότερους απο εδώ αντι να τους πάρει η vivo να τους πει οτι ενεργοποιήθηκε η γραμμή έπαιρναν αυτοί και το έλεγαν στην vivo!

----------


## dampant

ξερει κανεις αν το router είναι κλειδωμένο μόνο για vivodi? Εμένα μου έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η γαμμή αλλά δεν μου έχουν δώσει username/password. Εχω ενός φίλου από τη HOL. Εχω βάλει όλες τις ρυθμίσεις αλλά δεν παίζει....

----------


## t300

Εμένα μου είπαν ότι πήγε στον ΟΤΕ η αίτηση 03.01.06 Πότε να περιμένω ενεργοποίηση; Σε εσάς που έχει ενεργοποιηθεί, πόσες μέρες χρειάστηκαν;

----------


## nnn

> Με την ενεργοποίησή της θα δω activated στο line state?Επιμένω σε αυτή την ερώτηση γιατι όπως και στους περισσότερους απο εδώ αντι να τους πάρει η vivo να τους πει οτι ενεργοποιήθηκε η γραμμή έπαιρναν αυτοί και το έλεγαν στην vivo!


Ναι.
Αυτό που λες συμβαίνει γιατί οι περισσότεροι βιάζονται και παίρνουν τηλέφωνο αμέσως μόλις συγχρονίσει από τη χαρά τους. :Very Happy:

----------


## FoZ

το dsl cube παντωσ εχει γινει αφαντο.πηγα το πρωι στο πλαισιο στο μωλ κ μου ειπε μια πωλητρια οτι υπαρχουν 30 ατομα αναμονη σε καθε καταστημα,
κ οτι η βιβοντι σταματησε να βγαζει αλλα κουτια διοτι ξεμεινε απο ρουτερ.

----------


## ShadowAngel

> το dsl cube παντωσ εχει γινει αφαντο.πηγα το πρωι στο πλαισιο στο μωλ κ μου ειπε μια πωλητρια οτι υπαρχουν 30 ατομα αναμονη σε καθε καταστημα,
> κ οτι η βιβοντι σταματησε να βγαζει αλλα κουτια διοτι ξεμεινε απο ρουτερ.



Αναμενόμενο...!!! :Cool:

----------


## Nemessis

Από την ημέρα που έφτασε στον ΟΤΕ, χρειάστηκαν περίπου 4 εργάσιμες κ άλλες 2 εργάσιμες από vivodi για να ενεργοποιηθεί το account.

----------


## gkandir

> Από την ημέρα που έφτασε στον ΟΤΕ, χρειάστηκαν περίπου 4 εργάσιμες κ άλλες 2 εργάσιμες από vivodi για να ενεργοποιηθεί το account.


Ναι, ναι, ναι! Τέτοια θέλω να ακούω!  :Very Happy:  
Η αίτησή μου είναι από Τετάρτη στον οτε άρα, με βάση τη δική σου περίπτωση, μέχρι την άλλη Πέμπτη ή Παρασκευή θα έχω DSL.  :Cool:  
Τότε είναι που θα σας τρελάνω στις ερωτήσεις...  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## DaywalkerGR

19/12 αποστολή της αίτησης μέσω ΕΛΤΑ.27/12 παραλάβή απο τη Vivodi(τουλάχιστον έτσι είπαν!).Και σήμερα κατά λάθος ένας φίλος πήρε τηλ να ρωτήσει που βρίσκεται η διαδικασία και του έδωσαν username&password λέγοντας του ότι είναι έτοιμος!Μετά πήρα κι εγώ και μου είπαν το ίδιο!Από σήμερα ADSL επιτέλους!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## topmar

Καλησπέρα.

Δυστυχώς η δική μου σύνδεση θα καυθυστερήσει λιγάκι.........


Μου τηλεφώνησαν απο την εταιρία στις 04/01/06 για να τους δώσω τον κωδικό S/N που είχε το CUBE και εγώ ήμουν στο εξωτερικό, άρα πάω πίσω 1 εβδομάδα μάλλον. Επέστρεψα σήμερα και τους τηλεφώνησα και τους έδωσα τον κωδικό S/N που ζητούσαν. Η κοπέλα μου είπε ότι θα τον καταχωρήσει την επόμενη εργάσιμη, δηλαδή Δευτέρα 09 Ιαν και μετά πάμε πρός ΟΤΕ..........

----------


## Nemessis

Σε όσους έχουν DSL Vivodi μια ερώτηση. Παρατηρησα πώς αργεί πάρα πολύ η ανταπόκριση στο άνοιγμα μιάς σελίδας. Έκανα απο περιέργια ενα ping στο Homepage της Vivodi και μου έβγαλε

Pinging www.vivodi.gr [80.76.39.174] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 80.76.39.174: bytes=32 time=2012ms TTL=61
Reply from 80.76.39.174: bytes=32 time=2208ms TTL=61
Reply from 80.76.39.174: bytes=32 time=2654ms TTL=61
Reply from 80.76.39.174: bytes=32 time=2678ms TTL=61

Ping statistics for 80.76.39.174:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 2012ms, Maximum = 2678ms, Average = 2388ms

Έχετε παρατηρήσει παρόμοια προβλήματα η μήπως έχω λάθος ρυθμίσεις?

----------


## dejan7

Κάτι δε πάει καλά στη σύνδεση σου φίλε μου .
Στο site της vivodi που ανέφερες όπως και στο ftp.ntua.gr παρατηρώ τα καλύτερα pings 18-19ms ..

ίσως απέχεις μεγάλη απόσταση απτό dslam που συνδέεσαι

----------


## CyberFreak

Τσέκαρε αν δεν έχεις ανοιχτά P2P μήπως έχεις κολήσει τπτ και σου ρουφάει όλο το bandwith.

Βάλε κανά DUmeter να δεις το traffic που έχεις..

--- achilles.noc.ntua.gr ping statistics ---
13 packets transmitted, 13 received, 0% packet loss, time 16068ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 19.147/21.417/26.376/1.680 ms


--- www.vivodi.gr ping statistics ---
13 packets transmitted, 13 received, 0% packet loss, time 12019ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 17.088/19.938/24.250/1.638 ms

----------


## CyberFreak

Μια ερώτηση μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος πριν πάρω τηλ την vivo.

Από πότε ισχύει η 5μηνη συνδρομή??

Από τότε που σου ενεργοποιεί ο ΟΤΕ την γραμμή ή από τότε που σου δίνει user / pass η vivo...???

Γιατί εγώ ακόμα είμαι με demo...

Δεν με έχουν πάρει κανα τηλ από vivo και δεν έxει κάνει κανά disconnect το modem  :Wink:

----------


## deadlock7

Απ'οσο θυμαμαι ειναι απο τοτε που ενεργοποιειται η γραμμη!Τα στοιχεια στα δινουν 1-2(το πολυ) μερες μετα την ενεργοποιηση!Καλο ειναι να τους παρεις ενα τηλεφωνο..

----------


## verbo

@ FoZ

Πάντως εγώ πήγα στο Πλαίσιο του Αλίμου στις 05/01/06 κσι πήρα ένα DSLcube. Μου είπαν ότι είχαν ακόμα κουτιά εκεί.

----------


## t300

Απίστευτο!!! Η vivodi παρέλαβε την αίτηση 27/12 και την έστειλε στον ΟΤΕ 3/1. Σήμερα 8/1 Κυριακή επέστρεψα από τις διακοπές και έχω ενεργοποιημένη γραμμή!!! Έχω μείνει άφωνος!!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  

Προς το παρόν χρησιμοποιώ hol 384 από το RAM και πιάνω 55KB/s. Δεν έχει κόφτη η HOL;

----------


## harrysvr

> Τσέκαρε αν δεν έχεις ανοιχτά P2P μήπως έχεις κολήσει τπτ και σου ρουφάει όλο το bandwith.
> 
> Βάλε κανά DUmeter να δεις το traffic που έχεις..
> 
> --- achilles.noc.ntua.gr ping statistics ---
> 13 packets transmitted, 13 received, 0% packet loss, time 16068ms
> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 19.147/21.417/26.376/1.680 ms
> 
> 
> ...


Με το DUmeter σε κατέβασμα του skype 2 είχα σταθερά 56.6kbps,
τα pings τι είναι και πως τα βλέπω και επίσης μιας που δεν έχω ασχοληθεί ποτέ με P2P πως ξέρω αν είναι ανοιχτά;

----------


## humanious

Καλά μόνο εγώ δεν έχω συνδεθεί ακόμα από τις 19/12? Στο κατουρη πηγάδισα?

----------


## CyberFreak

> Με το DUmeter σε κατέβασμα του skype 2 είχα σταθερά 56.6kbps,
> τα pings τι είναι και πως τα βλέπω και επίσης μιας που δεν έχω ασχοληθεί ποτέ με P2P πως ξέρω αν είναι ανοιχτά;


Το ping είναι ο χρόνος που κάνει ένα πακέτο να πάει και να έρθει.

Μπορείς να δοκίμασεις να κάνεις ping πηγαίνοντας:

Start->Run->Cmd

ping www.ntua.gr

και ping www.vivodi.gr

P2P είναι προγράμματα όπως το DC++, Azureus, emule, Limewire

Μέσα στο forum έχει οδηγείες για τα προγράμματα αυτά.

----------


## Nemessis

> Το ping είναι ο χρόνος που κάνει ένα πακέτο να πάει και να έρθει.
> 
> Μπορείς να δοκίμασεις να κάνεις ping πηγαίνοντας:
> 
> Start->Run->Cmd
> 
> ping www.ntua.gr
> 
> και ping www.vivodi.gr
> ...


Καλησπέρα, τελικά το πρόβλημα tou Ping είχε σχέση με το emule. Με το που απενεργοποιήθηκε ήταν πάλι φυσιολογικό. Έχεις κανείς εξήγηση για αυτό το φαινόμενο? Παρατήρησα πώς το upload bandwidth χρησιμοποιείται εξ ολοκλήρου από το emule.

----------


## vaggeo

> Καλά μόνο εγώ δεν έχω συνδεθεί ακόμα από τις 19/12? Στο κατουρη πηγάδισα?


εεε ειμαι και εγω εδω :Very Happy: ...δυστυχως.

----------


## GoG

Παιδια εγω πηγα ο ιδιος την αιτηση στη Vivodi 4/1 η κοπελια εκει μου ειπε οτι θα τη στειλει την επομενη μερα και οτι θελει 2 μερες να φτασει στον Οτε.Οποτε αν μεχριτην Τριτη την παρει ο Οτε ελπιζω μεχρι την επομενη Δευτερα Τριτη να εχω επιτελους dsl..Δεν αντεχω αλλο!
Να ρωτησω...Demo παιρνεις ευκολα?Πως?Γιατι αν περιμενω κωδικους,καλο Πασχα..

----------


## topmar

> εεε ειμαι και εγω εδω...δυστυχως.



.....κι εγώ επίσης.......

----------


## CyberFreak

[quote=GoG]Παιδια εγω πηγα ο ιδιος την αιτηση στη Vivodi 4/1 η κοπελια εκει μου ειπε οτι θα τη στειλει την επομενη μερα και οτι θελει 2 μερες να φτασει στον Οτε.Οποτε αν μεχριτην Τριτη την παρει ο Οτε ελπιζω μεχρι την επομενη Δευτερα Τριτη να εχω επιτελους dsl..Δεν αντεχω αλλο!
Να ρωτησω...Demo παιρνεις ευκολα?Πως?*Γιατι αν περιμενω κωδικους,καλο Πασχα..[/quot*e]

Έγω ακόμα με το demo account είμαι μέσα  :Wink: 

Δεν κάνω το αστείο να χάσω το uptime στο μοντεμ γιατί φοβάμαι μήπως δεν ξαναμπώ !!!

----------


## deadlock7

Εγω οπως ειπα πηρα τους κωδικους(μετα απο τηλεφωνο) 1-2 μερες μετα την ενεργοποιηση του Οτε..οποτε δεν βρισκω τον λογο για demo!

----------


## Blackie

Κι εμείς ακόμα στην αναμονή για να μας έρθει το DSL Cube... Έχει γούστο να μην προλάβουμε κι όλας! Σας ζηλέυω, lucky bastards!  :Crying:  :Laughing:

----------


## dampant

εμενα μου εχει ενεργοποιηθει η γραμμη από την Τρίτη & ακόμα περιμένω κωδικούς....

----------


## verbo

Από τη στιγμή που ενεργοποιείται η γραμμή από τον ΟΤΕ, μπορείς να ζητήσεις από τη βιβο για κωδικούς demo? Αξίζει όμως ή σε 1-2 μέρες από την ενεργοποίηση παίρνεις και τους κανονικούς κωδικούς?

----------


## deadlock7

Συγνωμη διαβασες τιποτα απο το θεμα?? :RTFM:

----------


## t300

Σε πόσες μέρες δίνουν demo από τη στιγμή που το ζητάς;

----------


## runner3

Εγώ έστειλα Mail με τα στοιχεία μου στις 4/1 αργά το απόγευμα,και σήμερα με πήραν τηλέφωνο για να μου δώσουν τον κωδικό.Δηλαδή χρειάστηκαν 2-3 εργάσιμες μέρες!

----------


## ppcdoctor2222

Εγώ τους πήρα τηλ. κι επειδή μου έλεγαν ότι δε μου εγγυώνται demo κτλπ πήρα Forthnet και μου έδωσαν αμέσως και τώρα surfarw. 
Βέβαια έχω ψιλοπρόβλημα....
Στο web iface του router στο Data rate μου δίνει 384/128... Μήπως ο ΟΤΕ μου έδωσε 384/128 ή ειναι πρόβλημα του  router ...
Μπορεί κάποιος συνάδελφος να δει το δικό  του routeraki ????
Ακόμα με τη σύνδεση Demo της Forthnet 512/128 (που ήλεγξα ότι με έχουν registered στη Forthnet ως 512/128), έχω τραγικές ταχύτητες ... 130Κbit/s κτλπ download...
Μήπως έχω θόρυβο??? Μήπως φταίει η γραμμή του OTE ? μήπως κάτι άλλο ???

----------


## t300

Τελικά για άλλη μια φορά τη λύση έδωσε η forthnet. Πάντως νόμιζα ότι με το dslcube δε μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις άλλους isps (όπως ισχύει και στο in a box της forthnet)

----------


## TrObAs

Ψάχνω τον αριθμό του fax της vivodi για να στείλω τα χαρτιά του κύβου μιας και έχω fax να μην μπλέκω με ταχυδρομεία και κούριερ

Αν δεν γίνεται να το πείτε public στέλτεένα pm το συντομότερο δυνατό γιατί πρέπει να τα στείλω για να μην χάσω τους δύο μήνες δωρο!!!

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## johnvam

Πάρε στο 13880 και ρώτα!!!!!

----------


## yorgosk

*** EDIT ***

το μετέφερα σε καινούριο thread

----------


## TrObAs

Σωστά απλά είπα μήπως το γνωρίζει κανείς εδώ!!

----------


## nnn

> Σωστά απλά είπα μήπως το γνωρίζει κανείς εδώ!!





> Τηλ: 13880Fax: 211-7503801E-mail: customerservice@vivodi.gr


 :Cool:

----------


## cobostas

Αν γνωριίζει κανείς θα μπορούσε να μου πει αν μπορώ να μπω στο Ιντερνετ με την χρήση του Linksys WAG54G που δούλευα μέχρι τώρα από ΑDSL in a box plus της Forthnet χώρίς να βάλω το modem της microcom. Δεν μου γεμίζει το μάτι ρε παιδιά. Άσε που είναι και κακάσχημο. Αν γίνεται τι ρυθμίσεις χρειάζεται να βάλω στις ρυθμίσεις του modem??

----------


## gtk

Να πω και γω το καημο μου.
Ενω ολα πηγαν καλα και συνδεθηκα με το δικτυο προχτες και μαλιστα με καλες ταχυτητες 45-55 Kbps,Πατρα ,ωστοσο εχω προβλημα με τη τηλεφωνικη γραμμη .Εξηγούμαι:
Εχω PSTN γραμμη .Συνδεω το modem με Ethernet ,παιρνω το splitter που γραφει ADSL POTS/ISDN ,συνδεω splitter με modem ,και κατεβαζει κανονικα .
Οταν ομως συνδεσω στο splitter το τηλεφωνο ,σχεδον αυτοματα αποσυνδεομαι απο το inetrnet ,και οταν μιλαω ακουω τρελά παράσιτα στη γραμμή .
Αν βγαλω υστερα  το τηλεφωνο απο το splitter, τοτε συνδεομαι κανονικα στο internet!!

Αρα κατι παιζει με το τηλεφωνο :Laughing:  
Τι μπορει να συμβαινει .Εψαξα για φιλτρο στη @*^$#@#$ τη Πατρα ,αλλα ο #$%#&$@ ο ΟΤΕ εχει ξεμεινει απο φιλτρα!!!Πιστευετε οτι φταει που δεν εχω φιλτρο που με αποσυνδεει απο το net? 

Τι αλλο μπορει να συμβαινει?
Στο πλαισιο παντως που ρωτησα μου ειπαν οτι δεν χρειαζεται να βαλω φιλτρο ,κατι μπορει να χει το modem :Sad:

----------


## nnn

Έχεις άλλη συσκευή τηλεφώνου να δοκιμάσεις ?
Δείχνει πρόβλημα Splitter.

----------


## gtk

αλλο τηλεφωνο δεν εχω,θα δοκιμασω και καποιο  αλλο splitter αμα ειναι 
Ερωτηση:το κουτι που αγορασα το κυβο ,ειχε και ενα δευτερο splitter ονοματι ADSL POTS SPLITTER.Αυτο ειναι για ISDN δηλαδη?

----------


## nnn

> αλλο τηλεφωνο δεν εχω,θα δοκιμασω και καποιο  αλλο splitter αμα ειναι 
> Ερωτηση:το κουτι που αγορασα το κυβο ,ειχε και ενα δευτερο splitter ονοματι ADSL POTS SPLITTER.Αυτο ειναι για ISDN δηλαδη?


Αυτό πρέπει να βάλεις.

----------


## t300

@yorgosk : Η "ζημιά" μάλλον έγινε λόγω του "παγώματος". Πάντως μην απογοητεύεσαι. Εμένα έστειλαν την αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ 3/1 και 8/1 είχα γραμμή.

----------


## gtk

Σοβαρα ε?Ειχα την εντύπωση απο προηγουμενα posts οτι κατα ενα περιεργο τρόπο οι pstn πρεπει να βαλουμε το isdn  :Embarassed:  

Θα το βαλω και ενημερωνω .Ευχαριστω για τις ταχυτατες απαντησεις

----------


## gtk

Εβαλα το αλλο splitter και το προβλημα λυθηκε ως δια μαγειας  :Thumb Dup:   :Embarassed:

----------


## nnn

:Smile:

----------


## ThuNderGr

Εγώ πάντος νομίζω ότι θα έπρεπε να παίζουν και τα δύο splitter...

----------


## sdikr

> Εγώ πάντος νομίζω ότι θα έπρεπε να παίζουν και τα δύο splitter...



Και εγω  νομίζω οτι η shakira είναι κάτσε καλά!!

ααα για spliter μιλάμε,  εεε μάλλον έχει να κάνει με το setup

----------


## yorgosk

> @yorgosk : Η "ζημιά" μάλλον έγινε λόγω του "παγώματος". Πάντως μην απογοητεύεσαι. Εμένα έστειλαν την αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ 3/1 και 8/1 είχα γραμμή.


Η ζημιά έγινε, όπως μου είπαν, λόγω συνωνυμίας. Ξεπάγωναν άλλον στη θέση μου :P

----------


## george4791

καλημερα σε ολους τους φιλους. εχω ενα προβλημα και θα ηθελα την βοηθεια σας.

πηρα χθες το 134 και μου ειπαν οτι η γραμμη μου εχει ενεργοποιηθει απο τις 5/01.

ακομα δεν εχω παρει username/password απο την vivodi (μαλλον σημερα-αυριο).

χθες το βραδυ εκανα την συνδεση του modem στο σπιτι αλλα μου αναβοσβηνουν και το πρασινο και το πορτοκαλι λαμπακι και μου εμφανιζει το εικονιδιο της συνδεσης το οποιο λεει οτι η "adsl connection is closed" και το εικονιδιο ειναι σε ενα ασπρο πλασιο με ενα κοκκινο "χ". απο οτι καταλαβαινω πρεπει να αναβοσβηνει μονο το πρασινο λαμπακι, αλλιως δεν εχει γινει ενεργοποιηση απο τον οτε, σωστα?
σημερα το πρωι ξαναπηρα τηλεφωνο και μου ειπαν ξανα οτι εχουν ενεργοποιησει την γραμμη μου και δεν ξερω τι να κανω.
μηπως ειναι λαθος η συνδεση που εχω κανει? εχω pstn και χρησιμοποιησα το splitter που γραφει pots/adsl (οχι αυτο που λεει ιsdn) και μου εχουν ανοιξει 2-3 νεα network connections. ολα τα υπολοιπα λειτουργουν κανονικα (τηλεφωνο κτλ).
και κατι τελευταιο. στις οδηγιες ελεγε οτι μετα την εγκατασταση του cd του modem θα εμφανιζοταν αυτοματα στο desctop μια καινουργια συνδεση οπου εκει θα εβαζα το user/pass της vivodi αλλα αυτο δεν εχει γινει. τι φταιει?

συγνωμη εαν σας κουρασα αλλα ειμαι νεος στον χωρο.

ευχαριστω/γιωργος

----------


## harrysvr

Εγώ με PSTN έβαλα το μικρό splitter(isdn) και αντί για φίλτρο σε άλλη τηλ. συσκευή έβαλα το pots/splitter... :Whistling:  
Αυτή η vivodi πως τα καταφέρνει ετσι... :Contrabassplaying:

----------


## ShadowAngel

Από ότι μπορώ να καταλάβω, οι υποθέσεις για πλήρης ενεργοποίηση από Vivodi ποικίλουν..!Ενώ μερικοί ενεργοποιήθηκαν μέσα σε πολύ σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα,ακόμα και σε λιγότερο από 15 μέρες..άλλοι ακόμα περιμένουν ελέου και μερικών συγκυριών περίεργων ομολογουμένως..αναφέρω το δικό μου χρονικό διάστημα...!!!
21/12 αποστολή αιτήσεως κλπ χαρτιά στην Vivodi
2/1 τα παρέλαβαν..
3/1 τα αποστείλανε στον ΟΤΕ
8/1(μάλλον) τα παρέλαβε ο ΟΤΕ και 
9/1 έγινε άμεσα η ενεργοποιήση από ΟΤΕ(από ότι μου είπαν σήμερα που πήρα στο 134) και σήμερα πήρα την Vivodi και μου είπανε ότι δεν έχουν ειδοποιηθεί ακόμα από τον ΟΤΕ..!!!Πότε θα με πάρουν για username και password??Δεν έχω και την ευχέρεια κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι να τους παίρνω τηλ.!!! :Mad:

----------


## apok

Shadow θα πρέπει να πάρουν φαξ or something απο τον Οτε για τις γραμμές που έχει ενεργοποιήσει και μετά να δώσουν στους διακαιούχους τα στοιχεία σύνδεσης.. Σε εσένα μπορεί ο Οτε να είπε ότι η γραμμή ειναι οκ ( τουλάχιστον αυτό να είδαν στο 134 που πήρες ) αλλά αν δεν το δηλώσουν εγγράφως οι Τεχνικοί του Οτε στον Isp τότε καμμία κίνηση δεν γίνεται :Wink:

----------


## ShadowAngel

OK...!Κατανο΄ι'τό...thanks για την διευκρίνηση apok :Wink:

----------


## george4791

καμια βοηθεια στο παραπανω μηνυμα μου?

χμους/γιωργος

----------


## ShadowAngel

Μία ερώτηση γιατί έχω ψιλομπερδευτεί...συγχωρέστε με αν έχει ξαναειπωθεί κάτι ανάλογο..όταν συνδέεις το μόντεμ ανάβει το λαμπάκι το πράσινο που είναι από την παροχή ρεύματος και ένα πορτοκαλί με την σημείωση δίπλα 100Μ/ACT που ανά τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα αναβοσβήνει..Όπως προανέφερα, σήμερα το πρωί με ενημέρωσαν από το 134 ότι η γραμμή έχει ενεργοποιηθεί. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος στην ενεργοποιήση δεν πρέπει να ανάψει και άλλο ένα λαμπάκι από τα υπόλοιπα τρία του συγκεκριμένου μόντεμ??? Microcom AD 2636...Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων :Cool:

----------


## nnn

> καμια βοηθεια στο παραπανω μηνυμα μου?
> 
> χμους/γιωργος


Έχεις κάνει σωστά την εγκατάσταση ?
Όπως λες δεν σου έβγαλε την επιλογή για Username/password.
Θα σου προτείνω να ξανακάνεις την διαδικασία από την αρχή.

Υπάρχει και η περίπτωση να μην είσαι ακόμα έτοιμος,πολλές φορές λένε ό,τι η γραμμή είναι εντάξει αλλά θέλει 1-2 μέρες ακόμα.

----------


## nickthegreek_

paidia mallon aurio tha paw na parw to cube auto me tous 3+2 mines..Tha mporouse kapoios na mou pei an meta to telos ton 5 minwn iparxei xroniki desmeusi gia 12 mines?? Apo autous pou to evalan isxiei ontws to 117 euro ola plirwmena gia 5 mines kai tpt allo? k telos efoson zitiseis ena mina prin teleiwsei i prosfora na sou to kopsoun plirwneis tpt lefta san apozimiwsi kai tetoia ? to grigorotero dinaton perimenw apantiseis

----------


## theodoros2004

> paidia mallon aurio tha paw na parw to cube auto me tous 3+2 mines..Tha mporouse kapoios na mou pei an meta to telos ton 5 minwn iparxei xroniki desmeusi gia 12 mines?? Apo autous pou to evalan isxiei ontws to 117 euro ola plirwmena gia 5 mines kai tpt allo? k telos efoson zitiseis ena mina prin teleiwsei i prosfora na sou to kopsoun plirwneis tpt lefta san apozimiwsi kai tetoia ? to grigorotero dinaton perimenw apantiseis


Κανε επεξεργασια στο μηνυμα σου και γραψε με ελληνικους χαρακτηρες, απαγορευονται τα greeklish.

----------


## Blackie

1. Δεν υπάρχει χρονική δέσμευση μετά το πέρας των 5 μηνών.
2. 117,81 Ευρώ για 5 μήνες, όλα πληρωμένα.
3. Όχι, δεν πληρώνεις τίποτα για διακοπή σύνδεσης και γραμμής ADSL.

Πέρα από όλα αυτά, είναι πολύ δύσκολο να βρεις πακέτα στα καταστήματα, οπότε μπορείς να καλέσεις στο 13880 (τηλ. κέντρο Vivodi) και να σου το στείλουν - απ'όσο ξέρω - χωρίς έξοδα αποστολής ή στο 800 11 12345 και να το παραγγείλεις απ' το Πλαίσιο. Αν παραγγείλεις μέσω της ιστοσελίδας τους δεν πληρώνεις έξοδα αποστολής.

----------


## CyberFreak

Ρε παιδιά τι θα γίνει είμαι μέσα ακόμα με το demo account...

Αυτό είναι καλό ή κακό άραγε...???

Δεν με έχουν πάρει τηλ να μου δώσουν το account μου..

Από πότε ξεκινάει το 5μηνο άραγε???

Από το 1ο login με το user / pass από vivo ή από την ημέρα που έγινε adsl η γραμμή ???

----------


## deadlock7

Βρε Cyberfreak στο ειχα γραψει κι αλλου.Το 5μηνο ξεκιναει απο την στιγμη που θα γινει η ενεργοποιηση.Παρ'τους τηλεφωνο.Εμενα μετα απο 1-2 μερες μου εδωσαν τα στοιχεια οπως εχω γραψει παραπανω..

----------


## Ecthelion

Καλημέρα παιδιά.Εγώ έστειλα τα χαρτιά την Τρίτη 9/1/06 (και τα 2) οπότε λογικά( :Wink:  περιμένω να έχω DSL τέλη του μήνα.Κάποιες ερωτήσεις σχετικά με το modem και τα spliters.Απ'ότι διάβασα σε κάποιους, το modem που είχε το πακέτο είναι το 2636 της  microcom ενώ εγώ βρήκα το AD2622.Έχει παραλάβει κανείς άλλος κύβο με το ίδιο modem;Αν όχι να ανησυχίσω(; :Wink:  και να ετοιμάζομαι για......ψαλμούς.....μπόλικους;;;!!
Σχετικά με τα spliter:Ο Η/Υ είναι στο δωμάτιο μου-μπρίζα τηλεφώνου υπάρχει στο δωμάτιο/εκεί τον συνδέω-και έχω το τηλέφωνο στο σαλόνι.Τα spliters πως τα βάζω;Φίλτρο θα χρειαστώ;

----------


## gkandir

> paidia mallon aurio tha paw na parw to cube auto me tous 3+2 mines..Tha mporouse kapoios na mou pei an meta to telos ton 5 minwn iparxei xroniki desmeusi gia 12 mines?? Apo autous pou to evalan isxiei ontws to 117 euro ola plirwmena gia 5 mines kai tpt allo? k telos efoson zitiseis ena mina prin teleiwsei i prosfora na sou to kopsoun plirwneis tpt lefta san apozimiwsi kai tetoia ? to grigorotero dinaton perimenw apantiseis


Δεν υπάρχει χρονική δέσμευση μετά το πέρας των 5 μηνών. Το έχω ρωτήσει αρκετές φορές στο CC τους και, απ' ότι φαίνεται, και άλλοι χρήστες του forum έχουν την ίδια πληροφορία. Θα έλεγα ότι είναι 99% σίγουρο.  :Wink:  
Ναι, όλα είναι πληρωμένα.
Για διακοπή δεν γνωρίζω.

Edit: Wow! Τόσο πολύ άργησα;  :Embarassed: 

Κι άλλο edit: *Ecthelion*, εγώ έχω το 2636. Δεν έχω δει να έχει κάποιος άλλος το 2622. Μάλλον τους τελείωσαν τα 2636... Φίλτρο δε χρειάζεσαι και τα spliter ανάλογα με τη γραμμή που έχεις. PSTN ή ISDN;

----------


## Ecthelion

PSTN γραμμή έχω.

----------


## gkandir

> PSTN γραμμή έχω.


Τότε χρησιμοποιείς αυτόν που γράφει ADSL POTS SPLITTER και όχι αυτόν που γράφει ISDN.

Edit: Αλήθεια, ξέρει κανείς τι σημαίνει POTS; Το είχα πρωτοδεί στην εξουσιοδότηση της Vivodi από το Cube και ρώτησα στο CC και μια κοπελίτσα μου είχε πει ότι είναι τυπογραφικό λάθος και ότι το σωστό, αυτό που θα έπρεπε να λέει, είναι PSTN. Έχω μια εντύπωση ότι δε μου τα είπε καλα...  :HaHa:

----------


## Ecthelion

Φίλε μου ευχαριστώ.Όμως το θέμα είναι  πως θα συνδέσω το σπλιτερ.Εννοώ το συνδέω  με το τηλεφωνο ή με το μόντεμ;Τον υπολογιστή τον συνδέω στο δωμάτιο και δεν πειράζω καθόλου το τηλέφωνο.

Edit:POTS σημαίνει plain old telephone service.Ουσιαστικά περιλαμβάνει την PSTN.

----------


## gkandir

> Φίλε μου ευχαριστώ.Όμως το θέμα είναι  πως θα συνδέσω το σπλιτερ.Εννοώ το συνδέω  με το τηλεφωνο ή με το μόντεμ;Τον υπολογιστή τον συνδέω στο δωμάτιο και δεν πειράζω καθόλου το τηλέφωνο.
> 
> Edit:POTS σημαίνει plain old telephone service.Ουσιαστικά περιλαμβάνει την PSTN.


Thanks για την πληροφορία.  :Wink:  
Τώρα, αυτό που κάνεις είναι να συνδέσεις το απλό τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο στην πρίζα στον τοίχο και από την άλλη μερία τον splitter, στην είσοδο LINE. Στον splitter συνδέεις το απλό τηλέφωνό σου -αν έχεις, στην είσοδο PHONE- και, το απλό τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο στην έξοδο MODEM με το οποίο, στην άλλη άκρη του συνδέεις τον router σου. Τώρα το router το συνδέεις με το PC στην κάρτα δικτύου ή στο USB, με καλύτερο τον πρώτο τρόπο σύνδεσης.

----------


## gkandir

Λοιπόν, σήμερα, πριν λίγη ώρα, πήρα τον οτε και μου είπε ότι η σύνδεσή μου ενεργοποιήθηκε. Λίγο αργότερα πήρα τη Vivodi για να τους το πω (ξέρω ότι δεν παίζει ρόλο ότι τους το είπα εγώ και πρέπει να τους ενημερώσει ο οτε) και να ζητήσω demo. Η κοπελίτσα μου είπε ότι δεν υπάρχει demo διαθέσιμο!!!  :Thumbdown0:  
Απίστευτο μου φαίνεται.
Anyway, μπορώ να ζητήσω demo από άλλο provider, από ποιον και πως; Ο οτε δε μου έδωσε κάποιο στοιχείο της σύνδεσής μου.
Thanks in advance.

----------


## topmar

Kαλημέρα.

Πρίν λίγο τηλεφώνησα στην Vivodi για να ρωτήσω πού βρίσκεται η "υπόθεσή" μου. Η απάντηση ήταν "η αίτησή σας καταχωρήθηκε στο σύστημα και προωθήθηκε στον ΟΤΕ την 11/01". 

Επόμενο τηλεφώνημα στον ΟΤΕ και σε ερώτημα μου για αίτηση ενεργοποίησης ADSL μου απαντά " δέν υπάρχει κάτι σε μάς κύριε, δεν έχει έρθει καμμία αίτηση, δεν έχει γίνει καμμία ενέργεια, ξαναπάρτε τη Vivodi για επιβεβαίωση". :Evil: 

Ξανά τηλέφωνο στην Vivodi και μεταφορά των όσων μου είπαν στον ΟΤΕ και ακούω την υπάλληλο να "μου βάζει κατσάδα" γιατί ασχολούμαι με τον ΟΤΕ! :Mad:  Να περιμένω να με ειδοποιήσουν από τη Vivodi και να μήν ασχολούμαι με τον ΟΤΕ.....

----------


## Ecthelion

Gkandir ευχαριστώ.Αντε και καλό σερφάρισμα.......μόλις ξεμπερδέψεις με τους τρελούς :Cool:

----------


## GoG

Τετάρτη 4/01 πηγαίνω ο ίδιος την αίτηση στα γραφεια της βιβο στη Θεσ/νικη.Μου λεει η κοπελα αυριο κιολας θα τη στειλω στον ΟΤΕ και οτι θελει 2 εργασιμες για να φτασει.Ωραια λεω....
Σημερα 12/01 παιρνω τηλ στον ΟΤΕ και μου λενε οτι δε φαινεται η αιτηση σας πουθενα.
Παιρνω και στη βιβο και μου λενε οτι δεν ειστε καταχωρημενος!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Αντε στον ΟΤΕ παει στο διαολο δεν εφτασε,αφου στη βιβο το πηγα εγω ο ιδιος,ΠΩΣ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ????????
Μια βοηθεια πριν παρω τηλ στο 13880 και αρχισω τα μπινελικια.....

----------


## humanious

Πριν λίγα λεπτά ενεργοποιήθηκα και εγώ!!!   :Thumb Dup:  :Thumb Dup:  :Thumb Dup:  Μου ειχε κοπει η γραμμη το πρωι οποτε λεω εδω ειμαστε.Πηρα τωρα στο 121 και μου ειπε οτι εχει ενεργοποιηθεί! Τώρα θα πιεσω στη vivo να μου δωσουν το συντομοτερο κωδικους.Να ρωτησω και εγω για demo?Αν χρησιμοποιήσω demo δεν θα εχω καποιο προβλημα οταν ειναι να βάλω τους κωδικούς της vivo, ε? Αντε με γεια μου!!! :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
15/12 Αποστολη της αίτησης.
19/12 αποστολη στον ΟΤΕ απο vivo
27/12 παραλαβή της αίτησης απο τον ΟΤΕ
12/1 ενεργοποίηση γραμμής
Σύνολο 25 μέρες ή 17 εργάσιμες.Κατα κάποιο τρόπο ανεκτό αφου μεσολαβησαν γιορτές.Κατά τ'αλλα 1 μήνα για ενεργοποίηση γραμμής πάει πολύ.Βέβαια κωδικούς δεν έχω πάρει ακόμα αλλά να παν να πνιγούν.Πήρα demo!
Το παραπάνω χρονοδιαγραμμα είναι πολύ μα πάρα πολύ σχετικό και ρευστό!!!!!!!!

----------


## humanious

Για demo account πάντως στην vivodi στειλτε e-mail στο dsl-services@vivodi.gr Δεν ξερω αν "πίανει" αλλα θα το δοκιμάσω.Ετσι τουλαχιστον μου ειπανε!

----------


## nnn

@topmar
@GoG

Αφού το έχουμε πει πολλές φορές.
Στα πακέτα η γραμμή είναι στο όνομα του παροχού.
Εσείς δεν εμφανίζεστε πουθενά στον Οτέ.

 :Wink:

----------


## topmar

> @topmar
> @GoG
> 
> Αφού το έχουμε πει πολλές φορές.
> Στα πακέτα η γραμμή είναι στο όνομα του παροχού.
> Εσείς δεν εμφανίζεστε πουθενά στον Οτέ.


Δέν το είχα προσέξει οτι αναφέρθηκε αυτό σε προγενέστερα posts "nnn" :Embarassed: 

Αναμονή λοιπόν......

----------


## deadlock7

Σημερα μου ηρθε φακελος απο vivodi που μου δινει τα στοιχεια μου,καθως κι οτι οι 5 μηνες ξεκινουν απο τις 10/1 που εχει γινει η ενεργοποιηση.Εν τω μεταξυ εμενα η ενεργοποιηση εχει γινει πανω απο εβδομαδα,οπως επισης ειμαι μεσω vivodi εδω και 5-6 μερες..LoL!

----------


## topmar

> Σημερα μου ηρθε φακελος απο vivodi που μου δινει τα στοιχεια μου,καθως κι οτι οι 5 μηνες ξεκινουν απο τις 10/1 που εχει γινει η ενεργοποιηση.Εν τω μεταξυ εμενα η ενεργοποιηση εχει γινει πανω απο εβδομαδα,οπως επισης ειμαι μεσω vivodi εδω και 5-6 μερες..LoL!


Nα υποθέσω ......η τύχη του πρωτάρη?? :Thumbsup1:

----------


## party-pooper

> Σημερα μου ηρθε φακελος απο vivodi που μου δινει τα στοιχεια μου,καθως κι οτι οι 5 μηνες ξεκινουν απο τις 10/1 που εχει γινει η ενεργοποιηση.Εν τω μεταξυ εμενα η ενεργοποιηση εχει γινει πανω απο εβδομαδα,οπως επισης ειμαι μεσω vivodi εδω και 5-6 μερες..LoL!





> Nα υποθέσω ......η τύχη του πρωτάρη??


Εχω ακουσει και για περιπτωση που εδω και 3 μερες εχει ενεργη γραμμη και λειτουργει με demo της forthnet γιατι η vivodi δεν του δινει κωδικους για την πενταμηνη."μα σας κλεβω χρησιμοποιω τη γραμμη σας?? αφου ειμαστε number 1!"  :Laughing:

----------


## humanious

> Εχω ακουσει και για περιπτωση που εδω και 3 μερες εχει ενεργη γραμμη και λειτουργει με demo της forthnet γιατι η vivodi δεν του δινει κωδικους για την πενταμηνη."μα σας κλεβω χρησιμοποιω τη γραμμη σας?? αφου ειμαστε number 1!"


Συγγνώμη αλλά και εγώ πήρα πριν από λίγο demo από τη forthnet και θα το χρησιμοποιήσω σε λίγο.Θα έχω πρόβλημα με αυτο? :Sad:  Αφού αυτοί όπως τους κόβω από Δευτέρα θα μου δώσουν κωδικούς γιατί να χαραμίζω τη γραμμή δλδ?
Υ.Γ: Μήπως είναι εύκολο να μου πείτε που θα καταχωρήσω τους κωδικούς που μου έδωσαν γιατί είμαι πανάσχετος?

----------


## t300

> Εχω ακουσει και για περιπτωση που εδω και 3 μερες εχει ενεργη γραμμη και λειτουργει με demo της forthnet γιατι η vivodi δεν του δινει κωδικους για την πενταμηνη."μα σας κλεβω χρησιμοποιω τη γραμμη σας?? αφου ειμαστε number 1!"


Τι ίδιο έχω κάνει και εγώ. Έχω γραμμή από 6/1 και μπαίνω με forthnet. Ζήτησα demo από vivodi και μου είπαν ότι δε μπορούν να μου δώσουν επειδή δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή μου!  :Laughing:

----------


## party-pooper

> Τι ίδιο έχω κάνει και εγώ. Έχω γραμμή από 6/1 και μπαίνω με forthnet. Ζήτησα demo από vivodi και μου είπαν ότι δε μπορούν να μου δώσουν επειδή δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή μου!


lol μαλλον πολλοι λειτουργουνε ετσι απο οτι φαινεται,αλλα αν δεν φροντιζουνε να επικοινωνουνε εγκαιρως με το χρηστη τοτε χανουνε αρκετο χρημα.Σωστο Marketing σου λεει ο αλλος αλλα υποτιθεται οτι και η vivodi ενημερωνεται απο πρωτο χερι απο τον ΟΤΕ για τις αιτησεις για ενεργοποιηση γραμμων.πρεπει να ειναι απο τις λιγες φορες που επευφημω τον ΟΤΕ  :Laughing:

----------


## ppcdoctor2222

> Τι ίδιο έχω κάνει και εγώ. Έχω γραμμή από 6/1 και μπαίνω με forthnet. Ζήτησα demo από vivodi και μου είπαν ότι δε μπορούν να μου δώσουν επειδή δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή μου!


Παιδιά εγώ έχω γραμμή εδώ και 4 ημέρες και έμπαινα με demo απο forthnet, οι οποίοι με εξυπηρέτησαν άμεσα. Χθές πήρα τους τεχνικούς της Vivodi και ζήτησα username κτλπ. Όταν τους έιπα ότι έχω στείλει αίτηση για Demo εδώ και 4 ημέρες και ούτε μπήκαν στο κόπο να μου απαντήσουν, ο τεχνικός το "έπαιξε" έκπληκτος και άρχισε τα "*εμείς εξυπηρετούμε άμεσα, ειδικά τους πελάτες μας κτλπ..*" ... 
Τα σχόλια δικά σας... Κρίμα για τη Vivodi να έχει τέτοια πολιτική...
Πάντως συνδέθηκα σήμερα και με Vivodi και όλα ΟΚ !


Αλήθεια, μήπως ξέρει κανείς τι γίνεται με τα άλλα δώρα μας : δηλ. τα 20 δωρεάν τραγούδια απο το mpgreek και η συνδρομή στο sports.gr ????

----------


## humanious

> Υ.Γ: Μήπως είναι εύκολο να μου πείτε που θα καταχωρήσω τους κωδικούς που μου έδωσαν γιατί είμαι πανάσχετος?


 :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## deadlock7

> Αλήθεια, μήπως ξέρει κανείς τι γίνεται με τα άλλα δώρα μας : δηλ. τα 20 δωρεάν τραγούδια απο το mpgreek και η συνδρομή στο sports.gr ????


Για τα τραγουδια θα σου ερθουν κωδικοι οταν παραλαβεις τα χαρτια απο vivodi.Για sports.gr δεν βλεπω να αναφερει κατι..

----------


## humanious

Το κατάφερα, τα βρήκα μετα κόπων και βασσάνων! 
Τώρα πετάωωωωωωωω!!!!!!!!

----------


## gkandir

> Το κατάφερα, τα βρήκα μετα κόπων και βασσάνων! 
> Τώρα πετάωωωωωωωω!!!!!!!!


Δε λες και σε μας που έβαλες τους κωδικούς του demo σου...

----------


## apok

> Το κατάφερα, τα βρήκα μετα κόπων και βασσάνων! 
> Τώρα πετάωωωωωωωω!!!!!!!!


Επ!! Πάνε πολύ γρήγορα τα γράμματα σου!!! :Mr. Green:

----------


## humanious

Όλα έγιναν με τη βοηθεια τεχνικου της forthnet.Αρχικα με τον πρώτο που μίλησα δεν ήξερε καθολου το router και δεν μπορουσε να βοηθησει.Ο δευτερος όμως το ήξερε!(λέτε να έχει cube? :Laughing: ). Bασικα το λάθος ήταν δικό μου γιατί δεν μου έκοψε οτι στο WAN (από το configuration) ήθελε να πατήσεις submit για να μπεις στις ρυθμίσεις που εμφανίζονται στην παραπάνω σελίδα.Τώρα το μόνο που μένει είναι να πάρετε το username και το pasw.Good Luckkkkk!!

Να ρωτησω όμως κάτι και εγώ.Ήθελα να απενεργοποιήσω από το BIOS την επιλογή η οποία αφήνειο τον υπολογιστή εκτεθειμένο στο net ακόμα και την ώρα που είναι κλειστός.Από ενα περιοδικό διάβασα οτι θα είναι η επιλογή "wake on LAN".Εγώ βρήκα την επιλογή "RingMeOn" η οποία αν κατάλαβα καλά από την επεξήγηση που δίνει πρέπει να είναι αυτή! Έτσι είναι?

Υ.Γ:
TCP/Web100 Network Diagnostic Tool v5.2.1e
click START to begin
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 113.52Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 385.47kb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem
Information: Other network traffic is congesting the link

Αυτό το τελευταίο γιατί??

----------


## skapetis

Λίγο περίεργα μου φαίνονται αυτά με τις ενεργοποιήσεις της vivodi. Εγω είμαι ενεργός από ΟΤΕ από 9/1 (αίτηση στη vivodi 30/12 και αυτη στον ΟΤΕ 4/1) και χθες είπα να ζητήσω demo. Έστειλα (μετα απο τηλ στο 13880) ενα (ευγενικο  :Wink:  ) mail στο dsl-services@vivodi.gr που εξηγούσα ότι είμαι πελάτης cube και ο ΟΤΕ έχει ενεργοποιήσει αλλα δεν έχει παραδώσει: στις 14:50 χθες και στις 15:30 με πηραν στο κινητο να μου δώσουν το demo  :Worthy:   :Respekt: 
Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται πρεπει να γραψετε:
Ονοματεπώνυμο
ΑΦΜ
Τηλ.

(παρεμπιπτώντως η τηλεφωνητρια στη vivodi μου ειπε οτι ο ΟΤΕ δεν παραδίδει πριν το 15θήμερο - για προφανείς λόγους λέω εγώ, αλλά βλακία του γιατί αν το ψάξεις έχεις γραμμή extra μερες - ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ ο χρόνος κυλάει ΑΦΟΥ σας πάρει η vivodi και σας δωσει username και pass)

Μάλλον η εταιρία δεν έχει ενημερώσει (όλους) τους τηλεφωνητές και/ή τους τεχνικούς για την πολιτική της και ο καθένας κάνει ότι του καπνίσει  :Thumbdown0:  

Εμένα άλλο με προβληματίζει ... 

1)η ταχύτητα του δικτύου σε σχέση με τη netcarta που δοκίμασα τις πρώτες 2 μέρες δίχνει πιταρισμένο δίκτυο αν και το λέω εντελώς διαισθητικά, χωρίς να έχω κάνει σοβαρά τεστ.  
2) το Upload 128kbps είναι πολύ "μικρό" τελικά, ή P2P θα έχεις ή voip/internet radio/whatever. Ολα μαζί *με τίποτα!*  :Crying:

----------


## apok

> Εμένα άλλο με προβληματίζει ... 
> 
> 1)η ταχύτητα του δικτύου σε σχέση με τη netcarta που δοκίμασα τις πρώτες 2 μέρες δίχνει πιταρισμένο δίκτυο αν και το λέω εντελώς διαισθητικά, χωρίς να έχω κάνει σοβαρά τεστ.  
> 2) το Upload 128kbps είναι πολύ "μικρό" τελικά, ή P2P θα έχεις ή voip/internet radio/whatever. Ολα μαζί *με τίποτα!*


Και πριν 512 γραμμή ειχες??

----------


## skapetis

>Και πριν 512 γραμμή ειχες?

Χα, χα, σα να μου είπες "είχες και στο χωριό σου 512?"  :Laughing:  
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι στο σπίτι είχα 64 και στη δουλειά 384. Ούτε κουβέντα να ασχοληθώ με streaming, radio over internet κλπ. Το σχόλειο που έκανα έχει να κάνει με γραμμές που έχω συνηθίσει παλιότερα, π.χ. πριν μια 6ετια στην ιντρακομ (2mbit ) είχα μονίμως ανοιχτο ραδιο μέσω internet και σπανια έκανε διακοπές. Μιλάμε βέβαια για συμμετρικό upload/download αλλα μην ξεχνάμε ότι υπήρχαν αλλοι 3500 χρήστες από πίσω ;-)
Αυτό που θέλω να πώ είναι ότι ακούς 512upload και σου φαίνεται πολύ αλλά τελικά το 128 download ίσως είναι πολύ περιοριστικό.
Μπορεί βέβαια απλά να χρειάζεται λίγο tunning η γραμμή μου αλλά που χρόνος ...

----------


## theodoros2004

> >Και πριν 512 γραμμή ειχες?
> 
> Χα, χα, σα να μου είπες "είχες και στο χωριό σου 512?"  
> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι στο σπίτι είχα 64 και στη δουλειά 384. Ούτε κουβέντα να ασχοληθώ με streaming, radio over internet κλπ. Το σχόλειο που έκανα έχει να κάνει με γραμμές που έχω συνηθίσει παλιότερα, π.χ. πριν μια 6ετια στην ιντρακομ (2mbit ) είχα μονίμως ανοιχτο ραδιο μέσω internet και σπανια έκανε διακοπές. Μιλάμε βέβαια για συμμετρικό upload/download αλλα μην ξεχνάμε ότι υπήρχαν αλλοι 3500 χρήστες από πίσω ;-)
> Αυτό που θέλω να πώ είναι ότι ακούς* 512upload και σου φαίνεται πολύ αλλά τελικά το 128 download ίσως είναι πολύ περιοριστικό.*
> Μπορεί βέβαια απλά να χρειάζεται λίγο tunning η γραμμή μου αλλά που χρόνος ...


512 download και 128 upload μαλλον εννοεις...

----------


## CyberFreak

Σήμερα με το που έλειξε το demo μου ήρθαν με speedex τα χαρτιά
user/pass και mpgreek

Επίσης αναφέρει ότι η συνδρομή ισχύει από 10/01 όποτε μια χαρα μου έκατσε με το demo  τόσο καιρό  :Wink:

----------


## apok

> >Και πριν 512 γραμμή ειχες?
> 
> Χα, χα, σα να μου είπες "είχες και στο χωριό σου 512?"  
> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι στο σπίτι είχα 64 και στη δουλειά 384. Ούτε κουβέντα να ασχοληθώ με streaming, radio over internet κλπ. Το σχόλειο που έκανα έχει να κάνει με γραμμές που έχω συνηθίσει παλιότερα, π.χ. πριν μια 6ετια στην ιντρακομ (2mbit ) είχα μονίμως ανοιχτο ραδιο μέσω internet και σπανια έκανε διακοπές. Μιλάμε βέβαια για συμμετρικό upload/download αλλα μην ξεχνάμε ότι υπήρχαν αλλοι 3500 χρήστες από πίσω ;-)
> Αυτό που θέλω να πώ είναι ότι ακούς 512upload και σου φαίνεται πολύ αλλά τελικά το 128 download ίσως είναι πολύ περιοριστικό.
> Μπορεί βέβαια απλά να χρειάζεται λίγο tunning η γραμμή μου αλλά που χρόνος ...


Την netcarta που την είχες τότε :Razz: 
Γενικά εκτός απο το streaming γιατί αυτό έχει να κάνει και με τον server που συνδέεσαι για να ακούσεις δοκίμασε να κάνεις ένα download από το ftp.ntua.gr και από εκεί θα δεις πως συμπεριφέρεται :Wink:

----------


## geogo

Μια ιστορια συνδεσης ακομη...
18/12 αγορασα τον κυβο απο πλαισιο
19/12 εστειλα μεσω ΕΛΤΑ τις αιτήσεις
27/12 παρελαβε η vivodi τις αιτησεις !!!
28/12 τις προωθησε στον ΟΤΕ
11/01 και αφου δεν ειχα κανενα νεο απο πουθενα περνω τηλ 134 στον ΟΤΕ και μου λενε η γραμμη σας ειναι ενεργοποιημενη απο 9/01
περνω vivodi και την ενημερωσα εγώ οτι ο ΟΤΕ με εχει έτοιμο...δεν ήξεραν τιποτα
12/01 μου εδωσαν κωδικούς...αφου πηρα 3 φορες τηλέφωνο

Τελος καλό όλα καλα...

----------


## Raziel

Το δικό μου χρονικό της σύνδεσης έχει ως εξής:
28-12 Αγορά του Cube
29-12 Κατάθεση των δικαιολογητικών στα κεντρικά της Vivo
09-01 Ενεργοποίηση γραμμής απο ΟΤΕ :Thumbsup1:   (παρόλο αυτα δεν εχει ενημερωθεί μέχρι και την μέρα αυτή που γράφω :Thumbdown0:  ) και έναρξη του demo της Forthnet...
Το χρονικό τελείωσε,μερικές απορίες τώρα...
Το demo της Forthnet πόσο διαρκεί;
Ήταν φυσιολογικό που μου ζήτησαν ΑΔΤ & ΑΦΜ για το demo;
Αυτές είναι οι απορίες μου,ελπίζω να μην σας φάνηκαν αστείες καθώς θέλω ξεκάθαρες απαντήσεις διότι είμαι νέος στην DSL
Thanks for your time...

----------


## Dimis

τι σχέση έχει η forthnet με το DSL cube???????

----------


## dampant

Το δικο μου χρονικο:
15/12 Αγόρασα τον κύβο στο Πλαίσιο
16/12 Εστειλα την αιτηση με Speedex
20/12 Παρελαβε η Vivodi την αιτηση
3/1     Ενεργοποιήθηκε η γραμμή 
12/1   Ελαβε η Vivodi από τον ΟΤΕ την ενεργοποίηση (αν και τους έχω κάνει 5-6 τηλεφωνήματα οτι εχει ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή και μου έχουν δώσει demo)
Περιμένω το βράδυ να πάρω κωδικούς

----------


## Raziel

@Dimis
Καμία,απλά από τη Forthnet  πήρα ένα Demo για να χρησημοποιήσω τη γραμμή μέχρι να μου δώσει η Vivodi το username/password

----------


## gkandir

Πήρα χθες demo από Forthnet. Το router της Microcom από το Cube το έστησα, για τη Forthnet με βάση τα data για το Crypto F320 το Web interface του οποίου που φαίνεται να είναι ίδιο ή πολύ παρόμοιο με αυτό της Microcom. Για demo από Forthnet ακολουθείστε τις οδηγίες από εδώ: http://www.forthnet.gr/templates/sup...spx?c=10008219
Η Vivodi, από χθες το μεσημέρι, δε μου έχει απαντήσει για το demo...  :Sad:

----------


## humanious

Ουτε εμενα μου απάντηαν και ουτε προκειται!Βεβαια εχω βολευτει με το demo της forthnet οποτε δεν ασχοληθηκα παραπάνω.Παρ'τους τηλεφωνο και πες δεν ξαναστελνω mail δωστε μου εσεις απο το τηλ.Τι να πώ. Και τους κωδικούς απ'οτι φαίνεται από Δευτέρα θα μου τους δώσουν!

----------


## gkandir

> Ουτε εμενα μου απάντηαν και ουτε προκειται!Βεβαια εχω βολευτει με το demo της forthnet οποτε δεν ασχοληθηκα παραπάνω.Παρ'τους τηλεφωνο και πες δεν ξαναστελνω mail δωστε μου εσεις απο το τηλ.Τι να πώ. Και τους κωδικούς απ'οτι φαίνεται από Δευτέρα θα μου τους δώσουν!


Ναι, αυτό θα κάνω. Θα τους πάρω τηλέφωνο να μου τους δώσουν. Άλλωστε είμαι ήδη πελάτης τους. Τι στο καλό;  :Sad:  
Το demo από Forthnet το πήρα χθες το μεσημέρι και, μάλλον, θα λήξει την Κυριακή το μεσημέρι. Μη μείνω κυριακάτικα χωρίς ADSL. Ή μήπως ειπειδή είναι Κυριακή η Forthnet το παρατείνει μέχρι Δευτέρα; Αλήθεια, ξέρει κανείς;

----------


## morpheus

Και εγώ πήρα τον κύβο σήμερα από Πλαίσιο Ψυχικού και έχει το Microcom 2622 (τουλάχιστον ετσι γραφει σε ενα ασπρο αυτοκολλητακι που εχει στο πλαι, όπου γραφει με μεγαλα γραματα οτι περιεχει USB Modem αν και σε 3 αλλα σημεια γραφει οτι περιλαμβανει "modem/router")
Δεν μου έδωσαν κάτι δώρο  :Sad:  
Αποσο διαβασα ειναι μουφα το 2622 ενώ το 2636 κατι κανει.
Μίλησα με VIvodi και μου ειπαν πως τελειωσαν οι παρτιδες με 2636 και για αυτο τωρα δινουν τα 2622. Θα παω απο εκει απο δευτερα να δουν αν εχουν κανενα να μου το αλλαξουν.
Εντωμεταξυ άνοιξα (καταλαθος) το κουτι, και μιλαμ το modemaki ειναι ελαχιστο, εχω δει ποντικια να ειναι μεγαλυτερα!

----------


## skapetis

>Την netcarta που την είχες τότε
>Γενικά εκτός απο το streaming γιατί αυτό έχει να κάνει και με τον server που συνδέεσαι
>για να ακούσεις δοκίμασε να κάνεις ένα download από το ftp.ntua.gr και από εκεί θα 
>δεις πως συμπεριφέρεται

Η netcarta ηταν στην ιδια γραμμή (512/128) για 2 μέρες και έπιανε σε http download σταθερά 55-56, μέχρι που συνδέθηκα με το demo ppp από vivodi. Οπως σου είπα μιλούσα εντελώς διασθητικά και ίσως έπεσα εντελώς έξω. Γιατί στην πορεία και συγκεκριμένα σήμερα το πρωί το emule εφτασε να κατεβάζει με ~48 (αλλα και πολύ χαμηλότερα, ~18) ενώ αυτή τη στιγμή με το ftp στο ntua και emule πάνω:8|κάτω 23 πέρνω average download 75,5 (!!!!??????) από το dumeter.
Ισως να έχει και τις ώρες του, τι να πώ.

----------


## HeretiC

Έχω στείλει την αίτηση του DSL cube μέσω  ΕΛΤΑ από τις 28/1/2005 και μεχρι σήμερα, 13/1/2006 δεν έχει φτάσει (έχω ήδη τηλεφωνήσει 3 φορές στο 13880).( Η επιστολή ήταν πληρωμένη και δεν ήθελε τίποτα γραμματόσημα ή σφραγίδες, έτσι???  :Embarassed:   )  Κάθε φορά που ρωτούσα στο 13880 μου έλεγαν ότι υπάρχουν πάρα πολλοί  χρήστες που περιμένουν ακόμα και 3 εβδομάδες για να φτάσει στα κεντρικά της vivodi η αίτηση. Υπάρχουν πραγματικά και άλλοι με αυτό το πρόβλημα? Μήπως υπάρχει περίπτωση να χάθηκε η επιστολή??? Ειλικρινά μετανοιώνω που δεν σκέφτηκα να τα πάω με τη μία στη Vivodi μόνος μου.   :Evil:   Ελπίζω να μην χάσω τους 2 μήνες δώρο...

----------


## HeretiC

Διόρθωση: την έστειλα 28/12/2005 κι όχι 28/1/2005  :Cool:

----------


## JiKL

φιλε heretic μην ανυσηχεις...αν η επιστολη σου εχει σφραγιδα ελτα πριν τις 31 -1 τοτε ολα καλα θα μπορεις αν σου πουνε τιποτα να τους την τριψεις στην μουρη...τωρα αν χαθηκε δυσκολευουν τα πραγματα αλλα δεν το βλεπω πολυ λογικ!

----------


## CyberFreak

> Πήρα χθες demo από Forthnet. Το router της Microcom από το Cube το έστησα, για τη Forthnet με βάση τα data για το* Crypto F320 το Web interface του οποίου που φαίνεται να είναι ίδιο ή πολύ παρόμοιο με αυτό της Microcom.* Για demo από Forthnet ακολουθείστε τις οδηγίες από εδώ: http://www.forthnet.gr/templates/sup...spx?c=10008219
> Η Vivodi, από χθες το μεσημέρι, δε μου έχει απαντήσει για το demo...


 :Offtopic:  Sorry Για το offtopic αλλα κάνει μπαμ ότι είναι το ίδιο :P

Κόβω το κεφάλι μου ότι και αυτό firmarete με το usb και jumper :P

----------


## tsafoutris

καλημερα παιδια.

ειμαι καινουργιος με το ντ-ιεσ-ελ.πηρα το κιουμπ της βιβοντι.
πηγα στα γραφεια τους τα χαρτια στις 5/1 και η γραμμη μου ενεργοποιηθηκε 13/1 απο τον οτε.μεχρι να με παρει η βιβοντι ειμαι με ντεμο απο φορθνετ.
1.ειναι λογικό να αναβοσβηνουν και τα 2 λαμπακια του νετμοντ??(το r.p. που αναβοσβηνε πάντα τωρα και το line)
2.εβαλα alarm zone firewall και avast antivirus.ειμαι καλυμμενος απο ιους και τετοια?δεν χρησιμοποιουσα ποτε antivirus παλια και δεν ειχα ποτε προβλημα.
3.για καλυτερες ταχυτητες σε καζαα και limewire πρεπει να κανω ειδικες ρυθμίσεις στο μοντεμ?(εχω το microcom ad2636)

ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## ariadgr

> Και εγώ πήρα τον κύβο σήμερα από Πλαίσιο Ψυχικού και έχει το Microcom 2622 (τουλάχιστον ετσι γραφει σε ενα ασπρο αυτοκολλητακι που εχει στο πλαι, όπου γραφει με μεγαλα γραματα οτι περιεχει USB Modem αν και σε 3 αλλα σημεια γραφει οτι περιλαμβανει "modem/router")
> Δεν μου έδωσαν κάτι δώρο


1) Εφόσον διαφημίζουν ότι δίνουν ROUTER (δηλαδή έχει ETHERNET), εαν τώρα δίνουν modem (που έχει μόνο USB) αυτό είναι απατεωνιά και πρέπει να απαιτήσεις να σου το αλλάξουν με ROUTER!

2) Αφού το πήρες από το Πλαίσιο έπρεπε να πάρεις το video conference kit δώρο. Οπότε πήγαινε στο Πλαίσιο να το ζητήσεις!

----------


## morpheus

> 1) Εφόσον διαφημίζουν ότι δίνουν ROUTER (δηλαδή έχει ETHERNET), εαν τώρα δίνουν modem (που έχει μόνο USB) αυτό είναι απατεωνιά και πρέπει να απαιτήσεις να σου το αλλάξουν με ROUTER!
> 
> 2) Αφού το πήρες από το Πλαίσιο έπρεπε να πάρεις το video conference kit δώρο. Οπότε πήγαινε στο Πλαίσιο να το ζητήσεις!


Στο κουτι λεει modem/router σε 3 σημεια, άλλα έχει και ενα μεταγενέστερο αυτοκολλητακι που λεει οτι εχει μεσα USB modem. Δεν ξερω αν αυτο τους καλυπτει, και στην τελικη αν δεν εχουν αλλα 2636 δε πα να χτυπαω τον κωλο μου κατω, πως θα μου δωσουν;

Όσο για το video conference kit δεν εχω βρει στο site κατι να λέει σχετικό, μήπως η προσφορα ηταν για τα χριστουγεννα και τελειωσε; Με τι επιχειρηματα θα τους ζητησω το δωρο εγώ;

----------


## deadlock7

1)Δεν μιλαει πουθενα για ethernet modem/router..
2)Aυτο ισχυε μεχρι 31/12,οπως ειχε γραψει ενα παιδι παλιοτερα..

----------


## ThuNderGr

Έστειλα αίτηση με ΕΛΤΑ  2/1 .... δεν έχει φτάσει ακόμα....

----------


## theodoros2004

> Έστειλα αίτηση με ΕΛΤΑ  2/1 .... δεν έχει φτάσει ακόμα....


Καπου στον δρομο ειναι μην ανησυχεις....θα παει καποια στιγμη :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## morpheus

Στο κουτι σε 3 σημεια λεει modem/router
Τωρα το πως το ερμηνευει κανεις αυτο ειναι συζητησιμο. Το "/" ειναι AND ή OR?

----------


## GoG

> πηγα στα γραφεια τους τα χαρτια στις 5/1 και η γραμμη μου ενεργοποιηθηκε 13/1 απο τον


Ρε γαμωτο τι αδικια ειναι αυτη...! Εγω πηγα τα χαρτια 4/1 και ακομη δεν ενεργοποιηθηκε!
Αν δεν  ενεργοποιηθει μεχρι την Τεταρτη θα καψω και τον ΟΤΕ κι τη ΒΙΒΟ!!!

----------


## player74

έστειλα την αίτηση 19/12 απόγευμα από τα κεντρικά ελτα της Καλλιθέας.
έπαιρνα κάθε μέρα τηλέφωνο να μάθω αν παραλήφθηκε.
Τελικά στις 10/1 ενημερώθηκα ότι την παρέλαβαν κι ότι δρομολογήθηκε προς τον ΟΤΕ.
Χτες 13/1 το βράδυ πείρα στο 134 να τσεκάρω και μου είπαν ότι για το τηλ που αφορά  η σύνδεση δεν έχει παραληφθεί κάποια αίτηση.
Από χριστουγεννιάτικη προσφορά το βλέπω καλό Πάσχα!

----------


## ariadgr

> 1)Δεν μιλαει πουθενα για ethernet modem/router..


http://www.vivodi.gr/site/content.php?artid=359

Εξοπλισμό υψηλών προδιαγραφών (ADSL modem/*router*), συμβατό με γραμμές PSTN/ISDN και υποστήριξη των λειτουργικών συστημάτων Windows/OSX/Linux κ.α.

To Πλαίσιο είναι πιό σωστό και στο site γράφει:

(Προσοχή:για περιορισμένο χρονικό διάστημα και λόγω εξαντλήσεως των router το πακέτο θα διατίθεται με usb modem!)

----------


## enki

Επιτέλους πήρα τον κωδικό μου εχθές το απόγευμα.  :Very Happy:  
Από εχθές το απόγευμα μέχρι σήμερα το βράδι προσπαθώ να συνδεθώ.  :Mad:  
1. Το dslcube ΔΕΝ είχε μέσα ISDN spliter. Ίσως φταίω εγώ που δεν ήξερα πως θα έπρεπε 
     να περιέχει δύο και έχασα άδικα 4-5 ώρες προσπαθόντας να κάνω την ISDN γραμή μου
     να δουλέψει με PSTN spliter. Τελικά η vivodi με παρέπεμψε στην infoquest η οποία 
     δυστυχώς πρέπει να είναι κλειστή σήμερα γιατί περίμενα γύρω στην μισή ωρά να
     απαντήσουν το τηλέφωνο πριν απελπιστώ (call me Ιώβ).
2.   Συνδέω το AD2636 κατευθείαν στην πρίζα. Το πράσινο φωτάκι (dsl link) μένει σταθερά αναμένο, πορτοκαλί (dsl act) αναβοσβήνει και σύνδεση με internet δεν υπάρχει.
στο test έχω:
test ATM OAM Segment loop back       FAIL
test ATM OAM end-to-end loop back    FAIL
στο CC της vivodi ΔΕΝ ξέρουν τι δεν πάει καλά, και επιμένουν πως έπρεπε να συνδέομαι.
Έχει κανείς ιδέα τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει?
thx

----------


## sdikr

> Επιτέλους πήρα τον κωδικό μου εχθές το απόγευμα.  
> Από εχθές το απόγευμα μέχρι σήμερα το βράδι προσπαθώ να συνδεθώ.  
> 1. Το dslcube ΔΕΝ είχε μέσα ISDN spliter. Ίσως φταίω εγώ που δεν ήξερα πως θα έπρεπε 
>      να περιέχει δύο και έχασα άδικα 4-5 ώρες προσπαθόντας να κάνω την ISDN γραμή μου
>      να δουλέψει με PSTN spliter. Τελικά η vivodi με παρέπεμψε στην infoquest η οποία 
>      δυστυχώς πρέπει να είναι κλειστή σήμερα γιατί περίμενα γύρω στην μισή ωρά να
>      απαντήσουν το τηλέφωνο πριν απελπιστώ (call me Ιώβ).
> 2.   Συνδέω το AD2636 κατευθείαν στην πρίζα. Το πράσινο φωτάκι (dsl link) μένει σταθερά αναμένο, πορτοκαλί (dsl act) αναβοσβήνει και σύνδεση με internet δεν υπάρχει.
> στο test έχω:
> ...


Δεν είσαι ετοιμος ακόμα απο τον Οτε

----------


## skapetis

>Δεν είσαι ετοιμος ακόμα απο τον Οτε

Υποτίθεται ότι η vivodi δεν δίνει κωδικό αν δεν πάρει οκ από τον ΟΤΕ για ενεργοποίηση. Αρα οντως κάποιο πρόβλημα υπάρχει, προφανώς στον ΟΤΕ

----------


## Dimis

Πρέπει να ειδοποιήσει η VIVODI τον ΟΤΕ για βλάβη στο νούμερό σου...
Ισως μπορεί και ο ίδιος να πάρει τον ΟΤΕ για βλάβη αλλά ίσως γίνει μπέρδεμα μιας και η γραμμή ανήκει στη vivodi...

----------


## dampant

> Το δικο μου χρονικο:
> 15/12 Αγόρασα τον κύβο στο Πλαίσιο
> 16/12 Εστειλα την αιτηση με Speedex
> 20/12 Παρελαβε η Vivodi την αιτηση
> 3/1 Ενεργοποιήθηκε η γραμμή 
> 12/1 Ελαβε η Vivodi από τον ΟΤΕ την ενεργοποίηση (αν και τους έχω κάνει 5-6 τηλεφωνήματα οτι εχει ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή και μου έχουν δώσει demo)
> Περιμένω το βράδυ να πάρω κωδικούς


 
Ακομα περιμένω κωδικούς. Την Παρασκευή 13/1 το βράδυ μου είπαν ότι δεν είναι έτοιμοι ( τους μαγειρεύουν ακόμα.....) και ότι θα με πάρουν τηλέφωνο σήμερα. Πάλι καλά το demo έπαιζε όλο το Σαββατοκύριακο (αν και μου το δώσαν την Τετάρτη....)

----------


## Cabamaru

Παιδιά εγώ αγόρασα το USR 9108 και μιας και δεν το χρησιμοποιώ το Microcom 2636 λέω να το πουλήσω. Ενδιαφέρεται κανείς;

----------


## JiKL

cabamaru, πιστευεις οτι εστω και ενας θα ενδιαφερθει μεσα απο αυτο το τοπικ????
Ολοι που διαβαζουν γραφουν αυτο το τοπικ εχουν καποια σχεση με τον κυβο (πηραν, θα τον παρουν) λες να θελουν και ενα δευτερο modem ???
Βαλε μια αγγελια και που ξερεις

----------


## mpampis81

Αγόρασα και εγώ τον κύβο με το router 2636 ελπίζω να είναι καλό  :Twisted Evil:  .Αύριο θα στείλω την αίτηση και ελπίζω σε κανα 15μερο να συνδεθώ.Πιστεύω ότι με 24ε/μήνα είναι καλή προσφορά  :Embarassed:  .Τώρα για ταχύτητες δεν ξέρω τι θα έχω  :Whistling:

----------


## theodoros2004

> Αγόρασα και εγώ τον κύβο με το router 2636 ελπίζω να είναι καλό  .Αύριο θα στείλω την αίτηση και ελπίζω σε κανα 15μερο να συνδεθώ.Πιστεύω ότι με 24ε/μήνα είναι καλή προσφορά  .Τώρα για ταχύτητες δεν ξέρω τι θα έχω


Γιατι δεν την εστειλες σημερα??

----------


## humanious

Σήμερα πήρα και εγώ τους κωδικους και δοθηκε τελος στο σιριαλ που λέγεται DSL cube! Από 19/12/05 που πήρε τα χαρτιά η βιβο μέχρι σήμερα 16/1/06, σύνολο 29 μέρες. Είναι πολύ!!!

----------


## theodoros2004

> Σήμερα πήρα και εγώ τους κωδικους και δοθηκε τελος στο σιριαλ που λέγεται DSL cube! Από 19/12/05 που πήρε τα χαρτιά η βιβο μέχρι σήμερα 16/1/06, σύνολο 29 μέρες. Είναι πολύ!!!


Εισαι απο τους ατυχους..... :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## mpampis81

Γιατί πρέπει να υπογράψει ο father! :Laughing:  .Διάβασα στο forum ότι μπορώ να στείλω τα χαρτια της ενεργοποίησης μέσω speedex,ισχύει?Δωρεάν εενοείται  :Rolling Eyes:  .Για να τα έχουν καπάκι την επόμενη μέρα.Για τις μέρες που χρειάζονται να γίνουν όλα αυτά κοίταζα και ανησύχησα  :Sad:

----------


## humanious

Καλύτερα ας γίνουν όλα τα χαρτιά στο όνομα αυτού στον οποιο ανηκει η γραμμή.Απλά για να έχεις το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο!Μπορεις να τα στήλεις με την speedex τα χαρτιά αλλά δεν θα πανε την επόμενη μέρα αλλά σε 2 εργάσιμες.Όσο δηλ και τα ΕΛΤΑ απ'οσο γνωρίζω!

----------


## topmar

Καλησπέρα.

Διάβασα επι τροχάδην τα posts και αναφέρω τα "ευρήματά" μου στο Microcom 2636 Modem μου:

1) Ανάβει ΜΟΝΙΜΑ το λαμπάκι PWR(φυσικά.... :Biggrin: )

2) Ανάβει ΜΟΝΙΜΑ το λαμπάκι DLS LINK

3) Ανάβει ΜΟΝΙΜΑ το λαμπάκι 100M/ACT

4) Αναβοσβήνει το λαμπάκι DSL ACT


Εάν δεν κάνω λάθος λοιπόν, έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η σύνδεση ADSL από τον ΟΤΕ...σωστά??

Από τη VIVODI που επικοινώνησα πρίν λίγο μου απάντησαν ότι ΔΕΝ έχουν κάποιο στοιχείο ενεργοποίησης σύνδεσης ADSL από τον ΟΤΕ και ΔΕΝ μπορούν να μου δώσουν demo κωδικούς για να δώ εάν μπορώ να κάνω σύνδεση.

Καμμιά συμβουλή για το τί να κάνω τώρα?? Να τους ξανατηλεφωνήσω αύριο για να τσεκάρουν πάλι και να ζητήσω να μου δώσουν κανονικούς κωδικούς??

----------


## nickthegreek_

Παιδία έχω απο την πέμπτη ψάχνω να βρώ τον κύβο και δεν μπορώ να τον βρω πουθένα..Μόνο η vivodi το έχει και μόυ είπαν θα κάνει περίπου 10 μέρες να το στείλει και το plaisio που πήρα και ρώτησα επίσης μου είπαν πως μπορεί να κάνει περίπου 10 μέρες λόγω πολλών παραγγελιών. Καμιά ιδέα κανείς ??????

----------


## golity

> Παιδία έχω απο την πέμπτη ψάχνω να βρώ τον κύβο και δεν μπορώ να τον βρω πουθένα..Μόνο η vivodi το έχει και μόυ είπαν θα κάνει περίπου 10 μέρες να το στείλει και το plaisio που πήρα και ρώτησα επίσης μου είπαν πως μπορεί να κάνει περίπου 10 μέρες λόγω πολλών παραγγελιών. Καμιά ιδέα κανείς ??????


Εφόσον δεν υπάρχει άλλο δίκτυο διανομής, δεν βλέπω να έχεις και πολλές επιλογές! Αν κάνεις την παραγγελία τώρα και το παραλάβεις σε χρόνο μεγαλύτερο των 10 ημερών, λογικά θα χάσεις την προσφοράγια +2 μήνες! Βέβαια υπάρχει και το ενδεχόμενο της παράτασης η της νέας προσφοράς από 01/02/2006, οπότε μπορείς να περιμένεις μέχρι τότε να δεις τι θα γίνει (όμως δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι θα υπάρχει κάποια προσφορά!).

----------


## androul

Αποστολή αίτησης DSLCUBE 27/12/2005 (Εντός Αττικής)
Σήμερα 17/1/2006 (Μετά από 20 μέρες) δεν έχει ανοιχτεί ακόμα ο φάκελος.
Εντάξει το έστειλα με ΕΛΤΑ, αλλά πάνω από τρεις μέρες δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να κάνει ένα γράμμα να φτάσει εντός Αττικής.
Νομίζω ότι πάω για το ρεκόρ!

----------


## Cabamaru

> cabamaru, πιστευεις οτι εστω και ενας θα ενδιαφερθει μεσα απο αυτο το τοπικ????
> Ολοι που διαβαζουν γραφουν αυτο το τοπικ εχουν καποια σχεση με τον κυβο (πηραν, θα τον παρουν) λες να θελουν και ενα δευτερο modem ???
> Βαλε μια αγγελια και που ξερεις


Συμφωνώ αλλά αφενώς πολλοί παραπονιούνται ότι το Cube δίνει άλλο κατώτερο modem τώρα, άρα ίσως και να ενδιαφέρονται, και αφετέρου δεν μπορώ να βάλω αγγελία γιατί έχω <50 posts...

----------


## topmar

Καλημέρα.

Μετά από 27 μέρες :Shocked:  από την ημερ/νία αποστολής της αίτησης (21 Δεκ 2005) και σε χθεσινό έλεγχο στο Microcom 2636 Modem μου είδα τα εξής:

1) Ανάβει ΜΟΝΙΜΑ το λαμπάκι PWR(φυσικά.... :Biggrin: )

2) Ανάβει ΜΟΝΙΜΑ το λαμπάκι DLS LINK

3) Ανάβει ΜΟΝΙΜΑ το λαμπάκι 100M/ACT

4) Αναβοσβήνει το λαμπάκι DSL ACT


Εάν δεν κάνω λάθος λοιπόν, έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η σύνδεση ADSL από τον ΟΤΕ.

Από τη VIVODI που επικοινώνησα πρίν λίγο μου απάντησαν ότι ΔΕΝ έχουν κάποιο στοιχείο ενεργοποίησης σύνδεσης ADSL από τον ΟΤΕ και ΔΕΝ μπορούν να μου δώσουν demo κωδικούς για να δώ εάν μπορώ να κάνω σύνδεση.

Πήρα τηλέφωνο στη Forthnet σήμερα το πρωϊ και ζήτησα demo κωδικούς - τους οποίους και μου έδωσαν ΑΜΕΣΩΣ - για 3 μέρες και το βραδάκυ θα δοκιμάσω να δώ εάν δουλεύουν όλα καλά. :Cool: 

Από τη VIVODI κανένα νεό ακόμα.... :Frown:

----------


## laggis

> Παιδία έχω απο την πέμπτη ψάχνω να βρώ τον κύβο και δεν μπορώ να τον βρω πουθένα..Μόνο η vivodi το έχει και μόυ είπαν θα κάνει περίπου 10 μέρες να το στείλει και το plaisio που πήρα και ρώτησα επίσης μου είπαν πως μπορεί να κάνει περίπου 10 μέρες λόγω πολλών παραγγελιών. Καμιά ιδέα κανείς ??????


Ψάξε στο Δίκτυο Εμπορικών Συνεργατών της vivodi link: http://ifestos.vivodi.gr/greek/finddealer.asp παρ' τους τηλέφωνο έναν έναν, μπορείς να βρεις ακόμα και την προσφόρα με το καλό modem το  AD2636. Εγώ το πήρα την Κυριακή ενώ το plaisio δεν το είχε και η vivodi μου έλεγε τα ιδιά με εσένα.

----------


## Achilleas

Υπάρχουν ακόμα DSLcube στο ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ "The Mall".
Πήρα ένα πριν από μία ώρα, αλλά δεν ξέρω πόσα ακόμα έχουν.
Χωρίς δώρα, με modemάκι (όχι ρούτερ).

----------


## topmar

Καλησπέρα.

Μόλις συνδέθηκα με το demo Forthnet και κάνοντας το τεστ ταχύτητας στο http://www.adslguide.org.uk μου έβγαλε τα εξής:

*Direction*
*Actual Speed*
*True Speed (estimated)*
 		 		 			Downstream 			436 Kbps (54.5 KB/sec) 			470 Kbps (inc. overheads) 		 		 			Upstream 			108 Kbps  (13.5 KB/sec) 			116 Kbps (inc. overheads)

Καλά είναι έτσι????

----------


## steliosMp

Καλησπέρα

   Εμένα σήμερα έφτασε η αιτησή μου στην Vivo και περιμένω,και απο ότι διαβάζω θα περιμένω πολύ...Βέβαια έκανα και μια τρανή λαλακία...Άκουσον Άκουσον δεν έγραψα το s/n στην αίτηση και πέταξα και το κουτί που το είχε!!!ΝΑΙ ΝΑΙ καλά διβάσατε!!!
   Δέν είμαι τόσο ΛΑΛΑΚΑΣ όσο νομίζετε...απλά βιασύνη!!!
   Τελικά θα το βρόυν μέσω του Πλαίσιου που το αγόρασα όπως μου είπαν...ΜΑΚΑΡΙ να μήν δημιουργηθεί καποιο πρόβλημα...

----------


## JiKL

Μια απορια...πως μαθενετε οτι εφτασε η αιτηση σας???
Παιρνετε στο 13880 και ρωτατε???εγω πηρα και μου ευπε ενας ευγενεστατος νεαρος οτι δεν φαινομαι στο συστημα τους αλλα το πιθανοτερο ειναι να εχει παραλειφθει η αιτηση μου (10/1 απο πατρα)και να εχει προχωρησει η διαδικασια...τι λετε?

----------


## Focus

Καλό είναι να τηλεφωνείτε στο 13880 πριν τις 4 το απόγευμα καθώς έπειτα το σύστημα τους δεν μπορεί να σας δώσει ακριβείς πληροφορίες (χρόνος παραλαβής, ημέρα μεταβίβασης αιτήματος στον οτε κ.ά).

Το μόνο που θα σας ζητηθεί το Α.Φ.Μ σας και θα ενημερωθείτε επακριβώς για την πρόοδο του αιτήματος σας  :Wink:  

  Τους είχα αποστείλει σχετικό e-mail για την κατάσταση της αίτησής μου  και τηλεφώνησαν μετά από 3 μέρες για να με ενημερώσουν....

----------


## dampant

> Ακομα περιμένω κωδικούς. Την Παρασκευή 13/1 το βράδυ μου είπαν ότι δεν είναι έτοιμοι ( τους μαγειρεύουν ακόμα.....) και ότι θα με πάρουν τηλέφωνο σήμερα. Πάλι καλά το demo έπαιζε όλο το Σαββατοκύριακο (αν και μου το δώσαν την Τετάρτη....)


Τελικά. μου έδωσαν κωδικούς χθες το απόγευμα.... αφού προχθές τους έστειλα email.

----------


## klis

Όταν τελειώσουν οι 3+2 μήνες ξέρει κάνεις πόσα θα πληρώνουμε το μήνα??

----------


## golity

> Όταν τελειώσουν οι 3+2 μήνες ξέρει κάνεις πόσα θα πληρώνουμε το μήνα??


Αν δεν αλλάξει τίποτα, γύρω στα 40€

----------


## hamilcar

> Αν δεν αλλάξει τίποτα, γύρω στα 40€


Σίγουρα όμως θα υπάρχουν ανάλογα πακέτα τα οποία θα προσφέρουν μειωμένες τιμές!

----------


## geodimis

*συγγνώμη* για το μέγθος του post:

Βρε παιδιά από χθες το απόγευμα έχω ακούσει τα πιο κουφά από Βιβο και ΟΤΕ και θέλω να μου πειτε τι από αυτά ισχύει. Αναλυτικό ιστορικό έχω στο http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...=26849&page=15
Μονίμως αναβοσβήνουν και τα δύο λαμπάκια. Πέρνω χθες στο 13880 και μου δίνουν κωδικούς λέγοντας μου ότι η γραμμή είναι έτοιμη (ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ, αναβοσβήνουν ακόμα τα λαμπάκια!!), κάνουμε τις ρυθμίσεις με τον τεχνικό αλλά τίποτα.
Μου λέει να συνδέσω το router μόνο του στη γραμμή (χωρίς splitter), πάλι αναβοσβήνουν τα λαμπάκια.
Στη συνέχεια αρχίζει ο αθεόφοβος να μου λέει να το αποσυνδέσω από ένα ασύρματο router (wrt54g) στο οποίο το είχα συνδέσει (όπως καταλαβαίνεται ΑΜΕΣΗ σχέση με τα λαμπάκια του router) και αφού με τα πολλά ικανοποιώ και αυτή του την επιθυμία πάλι τζίφος.
Η τηλεφωνική περιπέτεια συνεχίζεται σήμερα  όπου μου λένε  ότι εφόσον η γραμμή φαίνεται εντάξει να επικοινωνήσω με τον αντιπρόσωπο του του modem δίνοντας μου ένα τηλ. όπου προφανώς άκρη δεν βγήκε.
4-5η φορά σήμερα τηλ στο τεχνικό της Βιβο (100η-200η φορά Number1) ο οποίος για άλλη μία φορά με βάζει να συνδέσω απευθείας το modem στη γραμμή και στη συνέχεια μου λέει να αλλάξω το τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο γιατί η γραμμή του 'έδειχνε κάτω'.Τον προλαβάινω όμως εγώ λέγοντας του ότι έχω αλλάξει ήδη το καλώδιο με κάποιο το οποίο δουλεύει σ:

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Ρώτησα χθες τη Βιβόντι και μου είπαν ότι θα προσφέρεται και πάλι εθερνετ μόντεμ από 25/01.Έτσι, πήγα στο Πλαίσιο Καλλιθέας και με έβαλαν στη λίστα για το πακέτο με το εθερνετ μόντεμ όταν αυτό έρθει (το Πλαίσιο δε γνωρίζει πότε ακριβώς).

Τί λέτε? να περιμένω με το ρίσκο να μην προλάβω το 3+2 ή δεν αξίζει να το ρισκάρω για το μόντεμ? :Razz:  

ΥΓ. Καλώς σας βρήκα. :Very Happy:

----------


## mpampis81

Καλησπέρα σήμερα έστειλα και εγώ την αίτηση μέσω Speedex που συνεργάζεται η Vivodi και περιμένω ενεργοποίηση σε κανα 12μερο ελπίζω.Παρασκευή να τηλεφωνήσω αν έχουν ξεκινήσει την διαδικασία ή από βδομάδα καλύτερα?Ελπίζω να έχω καλή ταχύτητα εδώ στην επαρχία  :Embarassed:   αν και θα έχω adsl μέσω ΟΤΕ :Whistling:

----------


## deaf_jupiter

Καλησπέρα,

λοιπόν σήμερα μου ήρθε ο φάκελος του κύβου, με username, password κλπ.
23/12 έδωσα  την αίτηση στα κεντρικά γραφεία τους, 16/1 ενεργοποιήθηκε...

geodimis: Τα λαμπάκια αναβοσβήνουν ότι καλώδιο και να έχεις συνδεδεμένο στο link ! Ακόμη και στον αέρα να είναι. Ο ένας τεχνικός μου βγήκε λίγο σκάρτος, ο άλλος μου τα είπε καλά. Για το χωρίς splitter και μένα μου τό 'πε, στον πλανήτη ανακρίβεια πάει αυτό.

Για ISDN που έχω, πέρνεις (τηλεφωνικό πάντα) καλώδιο απο τη βασική πρίζα του ΟΤΕ του σπιτιού και το βάζεις στο "Line" του σπλιτερ. Το ήδη υπάρχον (μαύρο) καλώδιο του νετμοντ το βάζεις στο "phone" και η θύρα του modem δίνει σήμα DSL. Στις τυχαίες πρίζες δεν δουλεύει, μόνον στη βασική εγκατάσταση στο σπίτι σου. Απο κει και πέρα μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις κάποιο καλώδιο που βρίσκεται ήδη στον τοίχο σου για να στείλεις σε συγκεκριμένη πρίζα το σήμα, αλλα αυτό χρειάζεται μια σχετική τεχνική γνώση και αυτή η πρίζα αυτομάτως δε θα βγάζει τηλέφωνο αλλά μόνο DSL. Αν μένεις και σε νεόδμητο σπίτι, θα έχει 3-4-5 ζεύγη. Άν όχι... Δεν ξέρω :P

Ελπίζω να μη σε κούρασα!

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Καμιά πρόταση ρε παιδια?
 :RTFM:  

 :Very Happy:

----------


## gkandir

> Καμιά πρόταση ρε παιδια?


Θεωρώ ότι το 3+2 με ενεργοποίηση μέχρι 31/1 δεν το προλαβαίνεις. Αξίζει να περιμένεις 2-3 μέρες μετά τις 25/1 μπας και ανανεώσουν την καταληκτική ημερομηνία της προσφοράς.

----------


## t300

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος μετράει η ημ/νία αποστολής της αίτησης

----------


## verbo

Ρε παιδιά να ρωτήσω κάτι...
Έχουν φτάσει τα χαρτιά μου στη βίβο από τις 10/01 οπότε περιμένω αυτές τις μέρες να μου ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή από τον ΟΤΕ. Έχω pstn και χθες το απόγευμα, ξαφνικά διεκόπη η λειτουργία της γραμμής (δεν είχε καν dial tone). Νομίζω είχα διαβάσει στο φορουμ ότι αυτό μπορεί να σημαίνει ότι πλησιάζει η ώρα??? Είναι έτσι???
Σκεφτόμουν να περιμένω μέχρι σήμερα το μεσημέρι και μετά να δηλώσω βλάβη (όπως μου είπαν και στο τηλέφωνο με τη βίβο κ ΟΤΕ)... αλλά ευτυχώς η γραμμή έφτιαξε μόνη της το βράδυ!!!!

Τι συμβαίνει στη γραμμή μου???  :Wink:

----------


## referravag

*Προς verbo:*

Εγω έστειλα τα χαρτιά μου στις 29-12-2005 και η αίτηση για τον ΟΤΕ πήγε υποτείθεται στις 9-1-2006.Και λέω υποτίθεται διότι την Δευτέρα 16-1-2006 που πήρε τηλ ο πατέρας μου στον ΟΤΕ για να ρωτήσει σε ποιο στάδιο βρίσκεται η ενεργοποίηση,του απάντησε ο υπεύθυνος στον ΟΤΕ ότι δεν έχουν παραλάβει ακόμα την αίτηση. Μετά όπως καταλαβαίνεις ακολούθησαν τηλέφωνα προς 1)Vivodi η οποία είπε ότι η αίτηση στάλθηκε το απόγευμα της 9-1-2006,2)προς ΟΤΕ, ο οποίος επέμενε ότι η αίτηση δεν φαίνεται (δεν έχει πρωτοκολληθεί ακόμα) και 3) ξανά προς Vivodi (κοντέψαμε να βριστούμε) η οποία είπε ξανά ότι η αίτηση έχει πάει και ότι ο Οτέ έχει προθεσμία 15 μέρες μέχρι να τους δώσει τη γραμμή και ότι μένουν άλλες 7 και ότι δεν πρέπει να ανησυχώ και ότι είναι φυσιολογικό και ότι δεν χάνεται η προσφορά και ότι άμα έχει χαθεί όντως η αίτηση τότε θα στείλει άλλη η Vivodi και .... τρέχα γύρευε δηλαδή!

Γιατί στα λέω όλα αυτά; Γιατί κι εγώ περίμενα να είναι έτοιμη ή γραμμή μου τέλος προηγούμενης με αρχές επόμενης εβδομάδας και τώρα μου λένε ότι θα έιναι έτοιμη κατά τις 9-10 Φλεβάρη!
Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι ο ΟΤΕ κάνει όλη την ιστορία επίτηδες για να λέμε μετά εμείς ότι δεν έχει καλή εξυπηρέτηση η Vivodi.Πάντως όπως και να 'χει το θέμα θα πάρει ακόμα μέρες!

----------


## verbo

@referravag:

Thanx για την απάντηση. Το δικό μου χρονικό έχει ως εξής:

05/01 αποστολή με speedex. 
09/01 παραλαβή εγγράφων από βίβο
10/01 εισαγωγή αίτησης στο σύστημα της βίβο
12/01 εισαγωγή αίτησης στο σύστημα του ΟΤΕ
18/01 διακοπή της λειτουργίας της γραμμής για μερικές ώρες (δεν ξέρω αν σχετίζεται με την ADSL πάντως παλαιότερα δεν είχαμε τέτοια προβλήματα)

και τώρα... στο περίμενε για την ενεργοποίηση .... υπομονή

----------


## prfpaka

verbo
και εγω την ιδια μερα 29-12-2005 εστειλα την αιτηση στη vivo 
απο τις 15-01-2006 ο οτε ενεργοποιησε αλλα η vivo τα ζωα μου αργα μεχρι να παραλαβει
(shared LLu)
Μου φαινεται οτι ειναι 3χειροτερη απο τον οτε
αυτα και ας προσεχαμε

----------


## george4791

προς geodimis

σχετικα με την απορια σου ειχα και εγω το ιδιο προβλημα δηλαδη ημουν με τον
τεχνικο στο τηλεφωνο για καμια ωρα και δεν βγαζαμε ακρη. λοιπον το πρασινο λαμπακι πρεπει να ειναι σταθερα αναμενο και το μονο λαμπακι που θα αναβοσβηνει να ειναι το πορτοκαλι. μονο τοτε θα καταλαβεις οτι εχεις συνδεση. ο τροπος που θα το πετυχεις αυτο ειναι απλος και εχει αναφερθει σε προηγουμενα posts. αναλογα με ποιο μοντελο modem της Microcom υπαρχει στο πακετο (και με ethernet ή μονο με usb) πρεπει να πας στο configuration του modem (εκει που κανατε τις ρυθμισεις μαζι με τον τεχνικο της βιβοντι - εγω πχ επρεπε να μπω σε μια i.p που μου δωσανε) και εκει εαν εχεις pstn γραμμη θα πρεπει να αλλαξεις την ρυθμιση απο annex b σε annex a. (υπαρχει αυτη η δυνατοτητα κανοντας κλικ σε μια γραμμη απο την αριστερη στηλη αλλα δεν θυμαμαι που ακριβως - ειναι πολυ ευκολο να την βρεις. νομιζω στην πανω πανω γραμμη εαν την πατησεις θα σου λεει τι annex εχεις και μερικες γραμμες πιο κατω υπαρχει option για να το αλλαξεις.) προσοχη οταν το αλλαξεις υπαρχει αλλη μια γραμμη στην αριστερη στηλη που λεει "save and exit" και πρεπει να πατησεις αυτη την επιλογη ωστε να κρατησει την επιλογη. αλλα βεβαιωσου οτι την εχει κρατησει την αλλαγη που εκανες στο αnnex. εγω ειχα pstn και ενω ανναβοσβηνανε και τα δυο λαμπακια και δεν εβγαζα ακρη με τον τεχνικο εκανα αυτο που ελεγε και ενας αλλος φιλος σε προηγουμενο ποστ και με το επομενο reboot ειδα το πρασινο λαμπακι σταθερα αναμμενο και ολα οκ.

χμους/γιωργος

----------


## Gr1s0s

Εγώ σκέφτομαι να πάρω το κύβο στις 25 και μάλιστα σκέφτομαι να πάω ο ίδιος τα χατιά στη Vivo -ελπίζω να μην υπάρχει πρόβλημα- ώστε να έχω το κεφάλι μου ήσυχο από ενδεχόμενες καθυστερήσεις και έτσι να προλάβω και τη προσφορά!!  :Rolling Eyes: 

@t300: νομίζω ότι μετράει η ημερομηνία που τα χαρτιά θα φτάσουν στη Vivo...! :Wink:

----------


## deaf_jupiter

Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, και εγώ τους τα είχα πάει εκεί γιατι είναι και κοντά μου... Είναι και σούπερ γουαου το κτίριο, αξίζει για το πολιτισμικό γεγονός κ μόνο!

----------


## geodimis

Λοιπόν καταρχάς το post μου είχε και συνέχεια αλλά σε κάποιο edit κάτι δεν έγινε καλά και χάθηκε κομμάτι.
1) Σχετικά με τους 'της τελευταίας στιγμής' κι εγώ προτείνω αν βγει ξανά το router με lan να πάνε οι ίδιοι στα γραφεία της Vivodi μέχρι την καταληκτική ημερομηνία, εφόσον βέβαια δεν αναναεωθεί η προσφορά κάτι το οποίο είναι πιθανό. *Προσωπικά* βέβαια έχοντας κάνει αίτηση από τις 16/12 και μη έχοντας ακόμα πρόσβαση δεν θα πρότεινα σε κάποιον να ασχοληθεί εκτός αν δε βιάζεται καθόλου (συνταξιούχος και πάνω δηλαδή!)
2) Σε συνέχεια του παραπάνω post να ενημερώσω ότι μετά από ατελείωτα τηλέφωνα  καταλήξαμε χθες ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα 'μεικτονόμησης' της γραμμής και ότι αυτό θα λυνόταν σήμερα.
Επικοινωνόντας πάλι με τους τεχνικούς και αφού με ξάναματαπρήζουν για μια ακόμη φορά να κοιτάξουμε το Annex B -έλεος πια- καταλήξανε ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα στο dslam μου και θα γίνει restart από μέρους τους. Να φανταστείτε έχω φτάσει σε σημείο να μιλάω πάνω από μία φορά με κάθε τεχνικό οπότε δεν επαναλαμβάνομαι πια, έχουν μάθει το username μου 'ευελπιστώ και το password σε λίγο!!' απέξω!
3) Επειδή είχα κι εγώ ένα σχετικό μπλέξιμο με τον ΟΤΕ οι τεχνικοί της Vivodi υποστηρίζουν ότι ακόμα και με shared LLU στη Vivodi (δηλαδή dsl πρόσβαση και συνδρομή Vivodi, ενω τηλ. ακνονικά από ΟΤΕ) στον ΟΤΕ δε φαίνεται ενεργοποίηση γραμμής dsl κάτι το οποίο επιβεβαίωσα στο 134. Κοινώς η αίτηση προς τον ΟΤΕ είναι μόνο για να πάρει τα δικαιώματα της adsl πρόσβασης η Vivodi.
4) Σχετικά με τις διακοπές του τηλ. που αναφέρονται είναι σημάδι του ΟΤΕ ότι 'γυρίζει' την adsl πρόσβαση στη Vivodi αλλά όχι ότι ενεργοποιείται dsl πρόσβαση (σε συνέχεια του 3). Μάλιστα στη δική μου περίπτωση είχα ολοήμερη διακοπή και αναγκάστηκα να δηλώσω βλάβη όπου παραδέχθηκε ο τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ ότι κάνανε βλακεία αυτοί!
5)Για όποιον έχει πάρει κωδικούς αλλά δεν έχει καταφέρει να ενεργοποιήσει τη γραμμή (dsl link *αναβοσβηνει*) δεν μετράει προφανώς ο χρόνος χρήσης.(Αυτή είναι η γκαντεμοπερίπτωσή μου)

Και πάλι συγγνώμη για το μέγεθος του post αλλά προσπαθώ να γλιτώσω ορισμένους από σας από τα δικά μου μπλεξίματα.
Να ευχαριστήσω όσους απάντησαν στο προηγούμενο post.
Έχει κανείς αντίστοιχο πρόβλημα; Η περιοχή μου είναι Κάτω Χαλάνδρι (5 στενά από Vivodi, αν έχουν το Θεό τους)!!!

----------


## voithostyrempora2

:Razz:  *Ρε παιδιά,που είναι το κτίριο της Βιβοντι?* 

Έψαξα στο σαιτ της,αλλά δεν έλεγε τίποτα για διεύθυνση.Άν είναι έτσι και μπορεις να πας την αίτηση ο ίδιος, τότε θα περιμένω μέχρι τις 25/01  για το εθερνετ μόντεμ και θα  πάω  τα χαρτιά στο κτίριό της να τελειώνουμε.Οπότε,όποιος ξέρει,ας πει τη διεύθυνση της Βιβόντι.

Thanks.

----------


## theodoros2004

> *Ρε παιδιά,που είναι το κτίριο της Βιβοντι?* 
> 
> Έψαξα στο σαιτ της,αλλά δεν έλεγε τίποτα για διεύθυνση.Άν είναι έτσι και μπορεις να πας την αίτηση ο ίδιος, τότε θα περιμένω μέχρι τις 25/01  για το εθερνετ μόντεμ και θα  πάω  τα χαρτιά στο κτίριό της να τελειώνουμε.Οπότε,όποιος ξέρει,ας πει τη διεύθυνση της Βιβόντι.
> 
> Thanks.


Παρε ενα τηλεφωνο και ρωτα τους.

----------


## StavrosDog

Εθνικης Αντιστασεως μετα το εκκλησακι συνεχιζεις αριστερα και στα 700-800 μετρα θα δεις ενα μυστηριο κτιριο με ενα γιοφυρακι απεξω και μια πισινα ολυμπιακων διαστασεων βαθους 15 cm.Εκει εισαι...

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Σε ποια ακριβώς  Εθνικής Αντιστασεως? Πρέπει να υπάρχουν 20-25 στην Αθήνα...
Ευχαριστώ πάντως........ :Thumbsup1:  

@  theodoros2004 :  θα πάρω (μάλλον), αλλά προσπαθώ να αποφύγω την  Παπαρο-ρίζου όσο μπορώ      :Very Happy:

----------


## Papanebo

Στο Χαλανδρι.Γυρω στα 200 μετρα μετα την κατεχακη οπως ανεβαινουμε την κηφισιας προς κηφισια.Εχει ταμπελα που λεει προς Χαλανδρι.

----------


## morpheus

Στο Χαλάνδρι, ξεκινα απο την Αγια βαρβάρα στην Κηφισιας.

----------


## darknemus01

Καλημέρα σε όλους...
Επειδή το τηλ μου δεν ειναι στο δικό μου όνομα, μπορει κάποιος να μου ξεκαθαρίσει αν μπορώ να κάνω αίτηση για τον κύβο χωρίς να χρειαστεί υπογραφή απο το άτομο στο οποίο ανήκει η τηλ.γραμμή??

----------


## utumno

Χωρίς να είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος, νομίζω πως θα πρέπει να έχεις εξουσιοδότηση από τον ιδιοκτήτη της γραμμής. Σε κάποιοο νήμα(το οποίο δε θυμάμαι αυτή τη στιγμή) είχε αναφερθεί πως μόνο με τα πακέτα της Forthnet δεν είναι απαραίτητη η εξουσιοδότηση.

----------


## morpheus

Η υπογραφή του ιδιοκτητη της γραμμης χρειαζεται για την εξουσιοδοτηση προς τον οτε να παραχωρησηει τον τοπικο βροχο (δεν ξερω αν χρειαζεται και για γραμμη ΟΤΕ). Στην αιτηση της vivodi μπορεις να βαλεις οτι ονομα θες

----------


## ShadowAngel

> Καλημέρα σε όλους...
> Επειδή το τηλ μου δεν ειναι στο δικό μου όνομα, μπορει κάποιος να μου ξεκαθαρίσει αν μπορώ να κάνω αίτηση για τον κύβο χωρίς να χρειαστεί υπογραφή απο το άτομο στο οποίο ανήκει η τηλ.γραμμή??


Πάρε στο 13880 και ρώτα τους..!!!Εγώ πάντως έβαλα μια φωτοτυπία της ταυτότητας του κατόχου της γραμμής μαζί με όλα τα άλλα χαρτιά και την φωτοτυπία του τελευταίου λογαριασμού μέσα στο φάκελο και όλα ΟΚ.. :Wink:

----------


## ShadowAngel

> Χωρίς να είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος, νομίζω πως θα πρέπει να έχεις εξουσιοδότηση από τον ιδιοκτήτη της γραμμής. Σε κάποιοο νήμα(το οποίο δε θυμάμαι αυτή τη στιγμή) είχε αναφερθεί πως μόνο με τα πακέτα της Forthnet δεν είναι απαραίτητη η εξουσιοδότηση.


 
Ο Καλύτερος τρόπος για να μάθεις αν χρείαζεται να συμπεριλάβεις στον φάκελλο με την αίτηση κτλ. είναι να πάρεις τηλ στην Vivodi, τους λες τον αριθμό του τηλ.σου και κατόπιν σου λένε αν κρίνεται απαραίτητη η συμπλήρωση και η αποστολή της εξουσιοδότητης... :Cool:

----------


## deaf_jupiter

Βασικά η είσοδος αυτή του Χαλανδρίου είναι κανα χιλιόμετρο απο την Κατεχάκη.

----------


## Erebos

Η αίτησή μου καταχωρημένη απο 2 Ιανουαρίου και στις 17 μου άναψε το λαμπάκι στο netgear DG834G. Πήρα στη βιβόντι και μου είπαν ότι απλώς συγχρονίστηκε η γραμμή. Τώρα ο ρούτερ γράφει:

Firmware Version V2.10.22
ADSL Firmware Version 3.02.06.00
Modem Status Connected
DownStream Connection Speed 512 kbps
UpStream Connection Speed 64 kbps
VPI 8
VCI 35

1)Γιατί έχω upload speed 64kbps, δεν έπρεπε να είναι 128;
2)Τί σημαίνει αυτός ο συγχρονισμός γραμμής;

----------


## nnn

Ετοιμάζεσαι σιγά σιγά,υπομονή.

----------


## GoG

ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ!!!!!
Η γραμμη μου ενεργοποιηθηκε σημερα αλλα το καταλαβα 11 το βραδυ γιατι ελειπα απο το σπιτι..Αυριο το πρωι δουλευω και το απογευμα θα ζητησω demo απο forthnet!
Πηρα στη βιβο και φυσικα ουτε λογος για username/password....

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδια για τη Βιβόντι,αλλά μένω Καλλιθέα οπότε θα είναι μια μικρή Οδύσσεια μέχρι να πάω στα γραφεία της.Και έχω και εξεταστική... Γαμώ το Ε.Μ.Π. μου και τους Η.Μ.Μ.Υ.   :Offtopic:    ( Ηλεκτρολόγους Μηχανικούς και Μηχανικούς Υπολογιστών - τρομάρα μου). Τεσπα ,τουλάχιστον είναι κοντά στο σταθμό του μετρό? προς e-shop μεριά? ή κατι τέτοιο τελος πάντων?
Ευχαριστώ  :Thumbsup1:

----------


## darknemus01

ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση,για τον κύβο μάλλον αρκεί μια φωτοτυπία του ατόμου στο οποίο ανήκει  η γραμμή :Wink: 
Επίσης υπάρχει μια σύγχυση στο θέμα του αν ανανεωνεται η σύνδεση μετά το πέρας των 5 μηνών,χωρίς να μπορείς να την κόψεις εννοώ.*Οποιος ξέρει ας διαφωτίσει!*
(Τηλ δεν νομίζω να ξαναπάρω στη βιβο εχει αθλια εξυπηρέτηση)

----------


## Kry$h

> αρκεί μια φωτοτυπία του ατόμου στο οποίο ανήκει  η γραμμή


 :Offtopic:  
 αντε ομως να βρισκεις φωτοτυπικο 2 μετρα...

 :Very Happy:   :Razz:   :Very Happy:

----------


## verbo

> Επίσης υπάρχει μια σύγχυση στο θέμα του αν ανανεωνεται η σύνδεση μετά το πέρας των 5 μηνών,χωρίς να μπορείς να την κόψεις εννοώ.*Οποιος ξέρει ας διαφωτίσει!*
> (Τηλ δεν νομίζω να ξαναπάρω στη βιβο εχει αθλια εξυπηρέτηση)


Απ' ό,τι γνωρίζω η σύνδεση ανανεώνεται *υποχρεωτικά* μετά τους 5 μήνες μόνο στην περίπτωση που αγοράσεις πχ. τον κύβο από το Πλαίσιο μαζί με το i-Pod. Αλλιώς είναι  5 μήνες χωρίς δεσμευτική ανανέωση. 
Επειδή έτσι παραλίγο να την πατήσω και εγώ (117 χωρίς + 127 με το iPod... πολύ δελεαστική τιμή για 10 ευρώ).  :Wink:

----------


## morpheus

ΔΕΝ ειναι κοντα στο μετρο η Vivodi!
Για να πας εκει απο ΕΜΠ παρε καποιο λεωφορειο (το 140 περνάει απο το φάρο ψυχικού νομίζω) η κανα φιλο με αμάξι μέχρι την Κηφισιας και απο εκεί πάρε το Α6 ή το 450 (και τα δύο σου κάνουν) προς Χαλάνδρι. Μετα απο 500 μέτρα περίπου θα στρίψει το λεωδορείο δεξιά προς Χαλάνδρι. Σε 2-3 στασεις ειναι η Vivo, δεν ξεω πως λεγεται η σταση. Θα δεις σιγουρα το κτιριο παντως, αριστερα οπως θα πηγαινεις, Γυαλινο και γραφει με μεγαλα κοκκινο-μπλε γραμματα VIVODI

----------


## gkandir

Για demo δες αυτό: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=114
Φρέσκο πράγμα...  :Wink:

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Ευχαριστώ πολύ  :Thumbsup1:    morpheus,πράγματι το 140 περνάει απο το φάρο Ψυχικού.Θα ακολουθήσω τις συμβουλές σου και θα ποστάρω μες στη βδομάδα για τα αποτελέσματα..................

----------


## Gr1s0s

Μπορείς άμα θες να πας με μετρό μέχρι Πανόρμου και να πάρεις από Κιφησίας ή το 450 ή το 550(δε θυμάμαι ποιο από τα 2 στρίβει Εθνικής Αντιστάσεως)!! :Rolling Eyes:  

@verbo: Αν προσέξεις καλύτερα η προσφορά με το i-pode δίνει 3 μήνες συνολικά και όχι 5!
             Άλλος ένας λόγος δηλ για να μην το πάρει κάποιος...!

Cheers!! :Razz:

----------


## Blackie

Εγώ έστειλα την αίτηση (με δικά μου στοιχεία), φωτοτυπία της δικής μου ταυτότητας και λογαριασμό στο όνομα του κατόχου της γραμμής, με πήραν για επιβεβαίωση κλπ και δε μου είπαν πως έκανα κάποιο λάθος, οπότε απ'ότι καταλαβαίνω δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα! Μη σας πάρω και στο λαιμό μου, αλλά anyway!\
Άσχετο, ξέρει κανείς αν γίνεται αλλαγή του 2622 με το 2636; Έχουν routers ή θα τη βγάλουμε με τα usb;

----------


## darknemus01

Τελικά ειναι μπέρδεμα γενικώς, ουτε αυτοί μπορούν να σου πούν σίγουρα!
Οσο για το θέμα με το πότε εννοουν οτι λήγει η προσφορά...ειναι η ημερομηνία αγοράς του πακέτου?(με αποδειξη πάντα)...ειναι η ημερομηνία της σφραγίδας του ταχυδρομείου....η ειναι η ημερομηνία που φθάνει στα γραφεία τους η αίτηση?
(αν πάρετε τηλ 10 φορές 10 διαφορετικές εκδοχές θα ακούσετε) :HaHa:  
Και κατι άλλο...το πακέτο τι περιέχει ακριβως απο "χαρτιά" μέσα?

----------


## Nounoukos

sorry για το off topic αλλα επειδη ειμαι λιγο ασχετος, ας με διαφωτισει καποιος η ας μου δωσει ενα link με τις απαντησεις παρακαλω.. Εχω το microcom 2636 και που πηρα μαζι με το cube. Περιμενω κι εγω οπως πολλοι την ενεργοποιηση (ειμαι στο σταδιο του ΟΤΕ).
Το μοντεμ για τη συνδεση με τον υπολογιστη εχει ενα καλωδιο usb και ενα  :Wink:   :Wink:  αν τηλεφωνου αλλα διαφορετικο. Αυτο ειναι το ethernet? Πρεπει να τα συνδεσω και τα δυο στον υπολογιστη; (guilty me... ) Εχω κανει την εγκατασταση του modem και με τα δυο καλωδια επανω και εκανα και εγκατασταση οδηγων usb. Τωρα αναβει το πορτοκαλι 100M/ACT και αναβοσβηνουν τα DSL ACT (πορτοκαλι) και DLS LNK (πρασινο). Επισης εχει βγει και το εικονιδιο με το απαγορευτικο  και σε ασπρο φοντο.
Μηπως εχω κανει καμια πατατα με τα καλωδια η ειμαι ενταξει; 
Οταν ενεργοποιησει ο ΟΤΕ τη γραμμη , τι λαμπακια θα πρεπει να αναβουν;
sorry για την πολυλογια ρε παιδια αλλα καθομαι κι εγω σε ανναμενα καρβουνα.. you know...

----------


## deadlock7

Το αλλο καλωδιο ειναι το ethernet.Μπορεις και με τους δυο τροπους ..εσυ εκανες εγκατασταση με Usb.Οταν θα ενεργοποιηθει η συνδεση σου θα μεινει το dsl lnk(πρασινο λαμπακι) σταθερα αναμενο.Μεχρι τοτε καλο ειναι κατσεις να διαβασεις ολο το θεμα κι οτι αλλο σ'απασχολει μεσω αναζητησης στο adslgr..

----------


## Nounoukos

Ευχαριστω deadlock7 , το θεμα το παρακολουθω απο τα γεννοφασκια του, απο εδω εμαθα για την προσφορα της vivodi πριν καλα-καλα βγει..
Ειναι καλυτερα να το συνδεσει κανεις με usb η με ethernet; (Δε θα κανω αλλες ασχετες 
ερωτησεις , υποσχομαι!!)

----------


## deadlock7

Καλυτερα ειναι με ethernet αν χρησιμοποεις προγραμματα τυπου p2p,torrents..λογω οτι επιτρεπει μαγαλυτερο αριθμο συνδεσεων!Look here..

----------


## JiKL

οι περισσοτεροι θα σου πουνε με ethernet χωρις να ξερω γιατι ειναι καλυτερο ομως..
Και εγω με ethernet το εχω συνδεσει!
φιλε Nounoukoς εχει ενα πολυ αναλυτικο users guide το cd Μεσα που θα σε βοηθησει αρκετα...και θα λυσει οποιαδηποτε απορια!
Οτιδηποτε θελησεις ρωτα μας!

Δεν ξερω παιδες αλλα ολο ακουω γκρινιες για την εξυπηρετηση πελατων στην βιβο αλλα σε μενα εχουν φερθει πολυ ευγενικα και με προθυμια οτι τους εχω ρωτησει!

----------


## darknemus01

Οποιος ξέρει παιδιά,ευχαριστως να ακουσω την απαντησή του :Cool:

----------


## ThuNderGr

Μέτρησε κανείς τα pps του Cube πάνω σε ΑΡΥΣ ή έστω δοκίμασε VoIP κλήσεις? εντυπώσεις?

----------


## JiKL

> Οποιος ξέρει παιδιά,ευχαριστως να ακουσω την απαντησή του


Αν εννοεις για τα χαρτια που περιεχει μεσα εχει τα εξης:
1)αιτηση που συμπληρωνεται απο τον πελατη
2)εξουσιοδοτηση που συμπληρωνεται απο τον πελατη
3)εναν (με πληρωμενο τελος) φακελο για να τα στειλεις αυτα μαζι με την φωτοτυπια της ταυτοτητας σου και μια φωτοτυπια ενος λογαριασμου στην βιβοντι
4)εναν φακελο με διαφημιστικο υλικο για τις τηλεπικοινωνιακες υπηρεσιες της Βιβοντι
5)ενα πολυ συντομο users guide για την γρηγορη ρυθμιση του router (μονο τα βασικα), και την εγκατασταση του αλλο ενα
6)την καρτα εγγυησης του router
7)την διακυρηξη(!!!) σε ποια ευρωπαικα standards ανταποκρινεται το router
8)ενα χαρτακι που αναλυει τι προσφερει το dsl cube
9)2 cd ενα με drivers και αναλυτικο users guide και ενα αλλο της βιβοντι για ρυθμισεις τροπο συμπληρωσης αιτησης κτλ κτλ..

Ελπιζω να σε καλυψα

----------


## tempelakos

Ρε παιδια να ρωτησω κατι????Πριν τα Χριστουγεννα που πηγα στα γραφεια της βιβο στην Θεσσαλονικη για να κανει μια αιτηση full llu ενα φιλαρακι μ,του λεει η κοπελια εκει (το οποιο μ το ειχε πει και μενα το Σεπτεμβριο που πηγα για αιτηση full llu) "γιατι δεν παιρνεις το cube για φοθλ λλυ και θα γλιτωσεις την ενεργοποιηση κτλ".Ρωταω γινεται κατι τετοιο.Μου λεει ναι.Αλλα τωρα (την προηγουμενη βδομαδα) που ξαναρωτησα μου ειπαν οτι δεν γινεται.Τελικα τι ισχυει?????

----------


## deadlock7

Πρεπει να ισχυει λογικα(αν και δεν το 'χω κανει),αφου μεσα στο πακετο εχει χαρτια και γι'αυτο που θες.Οποτε θα τα στελνεις ολα μαζι και θα γλυτωνεις την ενεργοποιηση λογω πακετου..

----------


## tempelakos

Τοτε γιατι μου ειπαν οτι δεν γινεται στο τελος.Παλι μπερδεψανε τα μπουτια τους εκει.Τεσπα!!!

----------


## morpheus

Λέει οτι πρεπει να εχεις τηλαφωνική σύνδεση ήδη, και πηρα και εγώ και ρώτησα και ειναι μονο για shared LLU

----------


## tempelakos

Ωραια.Να εχεις shared.Aλλα αν εχεις shared γιατι να πας να παρεις τον κύβο αφου θα εχεις ειδη νετ απο βιβο.

----------


## Nounoukos

οι εμπειριες μου απο τα γραφεια της vivodi στο Κιλκις ηταν επισης μια ατελειωτη συγχιση.
Την πρωτη φορα που ρωτησα τι χρειαζεται να κανω για να βαλω dsl μου ειπε η κοπελα οτι κατ'αρχην πρεπει να κανω τη γραμμη μου απο isdn απο pstn!! Εκεινη την φορα την διορθωσα.. :Evil:  
Την επομενη φορα που πηγα και ρωτησα για το cube με πληροφορησε κατηγορηματικα οτι το πακετο ισχυει μονο για περιοχες που εχουν full llu απο την εταιρια.. :Crying:  περιττο να πω οτι δεν ξαναπατησα.. 
Ειναι δυνατον να ανεχεται η vivodi τετοια ανευθυνοτητα και αμαθεια απο τους υπαλληλους/ συνεργατες της;...

----------


## t300

> Μέτρησε κανείς τα pps του Cube πάνω σε ΑΡΥΣ ή έστω δοκίμασε VoIP κλήσεις? εντυπώσεις?


Όταν κάνω κλήση με voipbuster πάει μέχρι ~55 pps. Αν ταυτόχρονα έχω και torrents φτάνει 100-120 pps.

----------


## darknemus01

> Αν εννοεις για τα χαρτια που περιεχει μεσα εχει τα εξης:
> 1)αιτηση που συμπληρωνεται απο τον πελατη
> 2)εξουσιοδοτηση που συμπληρωνεται απο τον πελατη


Η *εξουσιοδότηση* για ποιον σκοπό είναι?
Η γραμμή τηλ μου δεν είναι στο δικό μου όνομα...αρα ι αίτηση θα συμπληρωθεί απο μενα(πελατης) και η* εξουσιοδότηση* απο τον κάτοχο της τηλ γραμμής?
Οποιος αντιμετωπισε ανάλογη περίπτωση ας ρίξει λίγο φώς για το πως ακριβώς εστειλε τα χαρτιά!

----------


## Blackie

Εγώ έστειλα την αίτηση με δικά μου στοιχεία, φωτοτυπία της ταυτότητάς μου και λογαριασμό του ΟΤΕ στο όνομα του κατόχου. Με πήραν τηλ. για επιβεβαίωση και τα σχετικά και όλα πήγαν ΟΚ! Εξουσιοδότηση νομίζω στέλνεις αν ενδιαφέρεσαι για Full ή έστω αν υπάρχουν γραμμές Vivodi στην περιοχή σου.

----------


## darknemus01

Thnx Blackie, οποιος αντιμετώπισε ίδια καταστάση ας ποστάρει αν θέλει...
Ακομά και αν πάρεις τηλ δεν στα ξεκαθαρίζουν, :Thumbdown0:  
*ειτε* αφορά αν ειναι σε αλλο όνομα η γραμμή,* ειτε* αφορά την σημασία της *εξουσιοδότησης*.

----------


## deadlock7

Εγς εκανα οτι κι ο Blackie,αλλα εστειλα και την εξουσιοδοτηση απο τον κατοχο.Βαλ'την καλου κακου δεν χανεις τιποτα.Μην ξεχασεις να γραψεις στην αιτηση το s/n που βρισκεται στο κατω μερος του κουτιου.Πολλοι (οπως κι εγω) το ξεχνουν..

----------


## steliosMp

Καλημέρα

Συμφωνώ με τον JiKL,κι εμένα μου έλυσαν το προβληματάκι με την αίτηση του DSLcube αφου τους έστειλα ένα mail με πήραν την επόμενη μέρα και μου είπαν οτι όλα οκ.Μακάρι να συνεχιστεί αυτό βέβαια...
Καλά το μόνο σπαστικό είναι οτι θα ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή σε καμιά 20αριά μέρες...Γιατί δεν την ενεργοποιούν το 2007????

----------


## pOLoS

Δεν αντέχω άλλο , εχω στείλει τη αίτηση απο 18/12 και μολις την προηγούμενη βδομάδα στάλθηκε η αίτηση στον οτε από vivodi. 
Σήμερα παίρνω τηλ στο 134 και μου λένε ότι δεν   υπάρχουν pstn πόρτες ελεύθερες (Ρέθυμνο) , αν και σύμφωνα με το  site της forthnet υπάρχουν ελεύθερες και pstn & isdn, τι λέτε να κάνω τη γράμμη isdn η να πέριμενω μπας και μείνει ελεύθερη κάμια πόρτα ;

----------


## nnn

Περίμενε μιας και η μετατροπή σε Isdn θέλει χρόνο και μπορεί στο ενδιάμεσο να τελειώσουν και οι Isdn πόρτες.
Επίσης δεν ξέρω αν μπορείς να αλλάξεις το πακέτο σε Isdn.

----------


## morpheus

> Όταν κάνω κλήση με voipbuster πάει μέχρι ~55 pps. Αν ταυτόχρονα έχω και torrents φτάνει 100-120 pps.


Υποθέτω οτι δλδ δεν έχει προβλημα πακετων η Vivodi. Δεν κάνεις και το τεστάκι;

----------


## t300

> Περίμενε μιας και η μετατροπή σε Isdn θέλει χρόνο και μπορεί στο ενδιάμεσο να τελειώσουν και οι Isdn πόρτες.
> Επίσης δεν ξέρω αν μπορείς να αλλάξεις το πακέτο σε Isdn.


Το πακέτο είναι ένα (το router παίζει και σε pstn και σε isdn)  :Wink: 




> Υποθέτω οτι δλδ δεν έχει προβλημα πακετων η Vivodi. Δεν κάνεις και το τεστάκι;


Μόλις το καταφέρω θα σου πω. Προσπαθώ να δω πως ακριβώς θα στείλω τα πακέτα  :Embarassed:  Πάντως δεν είναι θέμα isp (από όσο έχω καταλάβει) αλλά OTE.

----------


## verbo

Επιτέλους...

2 εβδομάδες ακριβώς από τη στιγμή που έφτασαν τα χαρτιά στη βιβο ενεργοποιήθηκε η γραμμή από ΟΤΕ!!! (μαζί με τα χιόνια!!!) 
Προς το παρόν είμαι με demo από forthnet!! Άμεση εξυπηρέτηση. 
Πότε λέτε να πάρω για κωδικούς από βιβο?

----------


## t300

Δεν έχω παράπονο. Αν και καθυστερημένα έλαβα και δωράκι από τη vivodi. Η γραμμή ενεργοποιήθηκε 6/1 και στις 11/1 μου έδωσαν κωδικούς αν και στο σύστημά τους δε φαινόταν παραδωμένη η γραμμή. Σήμερα πήρα και το φάκελο με τους κωδικούς ο οποίος με πληροφορεί ότι η ενεργοποίηση έγινε στις 20/1. Δύο εβδομάδες δωράκι λοιπόν!

Η απορία μου είναι πως μπορώ να αλλάξω κωδικό στη συνδρομή μου. Έψαξα το site αλλά δε βρήκα τίποτα.

----------


## morpheus

> Το πακέτο είναι ένα (το router παίζει και σε pstn και σε isdn) 
> 
> 
> 
> Μόλις το καταφέρω θα σου πω. Προσπαθώ να δω πως ακριβώς θα στείλω τα πακέτα  Πάντως δεν είναι θέμα isp (από όσο έχω καταλάβει) αλλά OTE.


Απλά κλείστα όλα (P2P, MSN κλπ),βαλε ως IP τον gateway σου με τη Vivodi και πατα ping. Αν στη λήψη σου δείξει 250 ή κάπου εκεί αύξησε το νούμερο των πακετως για αποστολή μέχρι να σταματήσει να αυξάνονται τα pps

----------


## t300

Που θα βάλω αυτό το ip; Δοκίμασα το set ping -q -l 100 -i 0 -s 8 -w 1 αλλά δεν δουλεύει (έχω XP)

----------


## morpheus

κατέβασε αυτό το προγραμματάκι και ακολούθησε τις οδηγίες που σου λέω πριν. Τον gateway θα το βρεις κανοντας ενα tracert σε μια οποιαδήποτε διέυθυνση Internet (πχ tracert www.ntua.gr ) και κοιτώντας ποια είναι η πρώτη public ip που θα δεις (δηλαδή η πρώτη IP μετά απο αυτήν του ro;uter σου, αν έχεις router)

----------


## t300

Είχα κατεβάσει λάθος πρόγραμμα (αυτό που δείχνει μόνο τα πακέτα) και γιαυτό δεν μου κολλούσαν οι οδηγίες με το τι έβλεπα  :Embarassed:  
Δοκίμασα με το νέο και παρατήρησα τα εξής:
Αν στείλω στο router μου, φεύγουν όσα στείλω (πχ 300) και επιστρέφουν τόσα. Αν δοκιμάσω να στείλω πχ 100-200 στο gateway, τα σπάει σε τμήματα από τα οποία το καθένα δεν ξεπερνάει τα 40-60 pps.

Αν όμως βάλω torrents και ανοίξω και voipbuster πετυχαίνω το εξής:



```
21:05:28 Λήψη 91 p/s (D:0 E:0 MO:543b) - Αποστολή:100 p/s (D:0 E:0 MO:135b)
21:05:29 Λήψη:99 p/s (D:0 E:0 MO:479b) - Αποστολή:102 p/s (D:0 E:0 MO:132b)
21:05:30 Λήψη:79 p/s (D:0 E:0 MO:546b) - Αποστολή:104 p/s (D:0 E:0 MO:135b)
21:05:31 Λήψη:92 p/s (D:0 E:0 MO:558b) - Αποστολή: 98 p/s (D:0 E:0 MO:137b)
21:05:32 Λήψη:100 p/s (D:0 E:0 MO:530b) - Αποστολή: 103 p/s (D:0 E:0 MO:130b)
21:05:33 Λήψη:109 p/s (D:0 E:0 MO:436b) - Αποστολή:103 p/s (D:0 E:0 MO:137b)
21:05:34 Λήψη:94 p/s (D:0 E:0 MO:431b) - Αποστολή:103 p/s (D:0 E:0 MO:137b)
21:05:35 Λήψη:77 p/s (D:0 E:0 MO:549b) - Αποστολή: 96 p/s (D:0 E:0 MO:138b)
21:05:36 Λήψη:108 p/s (D:0 E:0 MO:433b) - Αποστολή:102 p/s (D:0 E:0 MO:134b)
21:05:37 Λήψη:97 p/s (D:0 E:0 MO:549b) - Αποστολή:105 p/s (D:0 E:0 MO:133b)
21:05:38 Λήψη:91 p/s (D:0 E:0 MO:573b) - Αποστολή:109 p/s (D:0 E:0 MO:128b)
21:05:39 Λήψη:88 p/s (D:0 E:0 MO:548b) - Αποστολή: 105 p/s (D:0 E:0 MO:132b)
21:05:40 Λήψη:76 p/s (D:0 E:0 MO:513b) - Αποστολή:104 p/s (D:0 E:0 MO:136b)
21:05:41 Λήψη:99 p/s (D:0 E:0 MO:452b) - Αποστολή:94 p/s (D:0 E:0 MO:162b)
21:05:42 Λήψη:104 p/s (D:0 E:0 MO:397b) - Αποστολή:94 p/s (D:0 E:0 MO:155b)
21:05:43 Λήψη:85 p/s (D:0 E:0 MO:427b) - Αποστολή:97 p/s (D:0 E:0 MO:141b)
21:05:44 Λήψη:80 p/s (D:0 E:0 MO:622b) - Αποστολή:95 p/s (D:0 E:0 MO:150b)
```

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Πάντως,για να λέμε και τα θετικά : σήμερα πήρα από το Πλαίσιο Καλλιθέας τον κύβο με  έθερνετ μόντεμ.Η  Vivodi είχε πει ότι θα ξεκινούσε να διαθέτει και πάλι τον κύβο με έθερνετ μόντεμ στις 25/01 ,αλλά στο Πλαίσιο ( Καλλιθέας τουλάχιστον ) ήρθε μια μέρα πριν από το αναμενόμενο... Μαζί με την αναβολή των εξετάσεων στο Ε.Μ.Π. σήμερα και αύριο, η αγορά του κύβου μου έφτιαξε τη μέρα , αν όχι την εβδομάδα...
Αύριο θα ξεκινήσω το μακρύ δρόμο για Χαλάνδρι για να τους παραδώσω την αίτηση.Οπότε σε λίγες ( ή έστω σε λίγο περισσότερες ) μέρες  θα έχω για πρώτη φορά στη ζωή μου DSL  :Very Happy:  .

----------


## maragkod

Μια ερώτηση...Γίνεται να συνδέσεις 2 pc πάνω στο Microcom 2636 1 στο Ethernet και 1 στο USB; Έχει αυτό το router QoS; Αν δε γίνεται να συνδέσεις 2 pc υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος να σπάσεις τη σύνδεση σε 2 pc με αυτό το router;

----------


## gkandir

> Μια ερώτηση...Γίνεται να συνδέσεις 2 pc πάνω στο Microcom 2636 1 στο Ethernet και 1 στο USB; Έχει αυτό το router QoS; Αν δε γίνεται να συνδέσεις 2 pc υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος να σπάσεις τη σύνδεση σε 2 pc με αυτό το router;


Ήταν 3 ερωτήσεις...  :Very Happy:  
1. Όχι, δεν γίνεται κάτι τέτοιο.
2. Δεν το ξέρω αυτό.
3. Με τη χρήση switch ή hub. Κατά προτήμιση το πρώτο. Το συνδέεις στο router σου και μετά συνδέεις εκεί τα PC που έχεις.

----------


## iceman509

Παιδια σημερα με πηραν και μενα απο τον Πλαισιο , για να μου πουνε οτι εφεραν το κυβο (ειχα κανει κρατησει)...
Αυριο θα στειλω τα χαρτια. Απλα εχω μια απορια (αν και μαλον θα πρεπει να τους παρω τηλεφωνο για να το μαθω) 
Για να παρω το δωρο +2 μηνες πρεπει να ενεργοπιηθει η γραμη μεχρι 31/1 ή να σταλουν τα χαρτια μεχρι τοτε...


Αυτα...

----------


## maragkod

> Για να παρω το δωρο +2 μηνες πρεπει να ενεργοπιηθει η γραμη μεχρι 31/1 ή να σταλουν τα χαρτια μεχρι τοτε...


Από τη vivo που είχα πάρει τηλ. μου είχανε πει ότι πρέπει να γράφει η αίτηση ημερομηνία 31/1 και πριν...Ελπίζω να μην λένε μ******ς... :Worthy:  και γω στην ίδια φάση είμαι,ελπίζω να προλάβω...Σου δώσανε webcam και τέτοια; Γιατί εμένα μου είπανε ότι τελείωσε η προσφορά αυτή...

----------


## iceman509

ευχαριστω για την πολυ γρηγορη απαντηση...
Αλλα οταν λες η αιτηση, λες για την σφαγιδα ταχυδρομειου? ή θελει και αποδειξη αγορας? (γραφει πανω 3+2 μηνες)...
Και οχι δεν μου δωσανε τιποτα αλλο αλλα μονο το κουτι

----------


## maragkod

Στο κάτω μέρος της αίτησης υπογράφεις και συμπληρώνεις ημερομηνία...Αυτή πρέπει να είναι πριν τις 31...Δεν ξέρω αν φαίνεται και από σφραγίδα ταχυδρομείου...Πάντως αν φαίνεται θα πρέπει να έχεις πάει στο ταχυδρομείο πριν τις 31...Αυτό που δεν ξέρω είναι αν χαθεί π.χ. η αίτηση καλύπτεσαι από το S/N του κουτιού ότι δικαιούσαι 3+2 μήνες; Είναι πάντως λίγο μπέρδεμα και μη αξιόπιστη θα έλεγα η όλη διαδικασία...Από όσους έχω ακούσει καλά έχουν πάει τα πράγματα...Ελπίζω να πανε και σε εμάς της τελευταίας στιγμής... :Evil:

----------


## maragkod

Μια ερώτηση στον προηγούμενο που μου απάντησε για το σπάσιμο της σύνδεσης...Αν το βάλω USB σε ένα από τα pc του LAN δεν παίζει τα άλλα να έχουν Internet ε; Πρέπει όλα να είναι πάνω στο router ή το switch...;

----------


## gkandir

> Μια ερώτηση στον προηγούμενο που μου απάντησε για το σπάσιμο της σύνδεσης...Αν το βάλω USB σε ένα από τα pc του LAN δεν παίζει τα άλλα να έχουν Internet ε; Πρέπει όλα να είναι πάνω στο router ή το switch...;


Απ' όσο ξέρω στο μοίρασμα της σύνδεσης δεν παίζει ρόλο ο τρόπος σύνδεσης του router με το PC. Μπορείς να το συνδέσεις μέσω USB ή Ethernet και να έχεις internet. Απλά αλλάζει η συνδεσμολογία.

----------


## maragkod

Δεν εννοούσα αυτό, εννοούσα αν μπορούν να μην είναι όλα τα pc πάνω στο router(δηλαδή να γλιτώσω την αγορά του switch αφού το router μου έχει μια θύρα ethernet).Να έχω δλδ τα 2 pc συνδεδεμένα σε LAN με καλώδιο ethernet και το router σε ένα μόνο από αυτά σε USB και όχι σε όλα (με switch)...

----------


## pOLoS

Είναι κανείς από Ρέθυμνο που περιμένει ενεργοποίηση γράμμης απο ΟΤΕ; Πήρα πάλι σήμερα τηλ στο 134 και μου είπαν οτι είναι αρκετά άτομα σε λίστα αναμονής και ότι σε περίπου 15 μέρες θα υπάρχουν ελεύθερες πόρτες για να ενεργοποιησούν τη γράμμη μου. 
Πόση είναι η χρέωση για να κάνω τη γράμμη μου isdn ;

----------


## gkandir

> Δεν εννοούσα αυτό, εννοούσα αν μπορούν να μην είναι όλα τα pc πάνω στο router(δηλαδή να γλιτώσω την αγορά του switch αφού το router μου έχει μια θύρα ethernet).Να έχω δλδ τα 2 pc συνδεδεμένα σε LAN με καλώδιο ethernet και το router σε ένα μόνο από αυτά σε USB και όχι σε όλα (με switch)...


Μάλλον δεν ήμουν ιδιαίτερα σαφής. Ναι, μπορείς να το κάνεις αυτό. Απλά θα πρέπει να μοιράσεις τη σύνδεσή του ενός PC και στο άλλο. Ο τρόπος σύνδεσης του router στο PC δεν παίζει ρόλο.
 :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## darknemus01

Ξέρει κανεις τι γίνεται στην περίπτωση που πχ μετακομίσω αλλού,ενω ειμαι στα μέσα της προσφοράς του κύβου κ θέλω επομένως να *μεταφέρω την γραμμη Adsl μου σε άλλο νούμερο*??
Επίσης ακομα δεν είμαι σίγουρος για το σκοπό της *εξουσιοδότησης*  :Whistling:

----------


## MoSKY-7-

γιατι πριν τις 31/1 ρε παιδιά? αυτό ισχύει για τις άλλες εταιρίες.. για το dslcube κάπου είχα διαβάσει ότι είναι μέχρι να εξαντληθεί..

----------


## VMANOS

Ξέρει κανείς αν άρχισαν πάλι να δίνουν το router και όχι το απλό modem??? 

Αν ναι, μόλις λιώσουν τα χιόνια έφυγα να πάρω τον κύβο... Ελπίζω πρίν από τις 31 :Wink:

----------


## iceman509

> Ξέρει κανείς αν άρχισαν πάλι να δίνουν το router και όχι το απλό modem???


Εγω που τους ρωτησα στο πλαισιο μου ειπαν οτι ακομα και το μοντεμ το απλο να παρεις, οταν ερθει η κανουργια φουρνια ρουτερ το ανταλασεις  :Thumb Dup:  

(...εστειλα σημερα τα χαρτια στην vivo... τωρα αρχιζει η αναμονη που σκοτωνει!!)

----------


## deaf_jupiter

> Μια ερώτηση...Γίνεται να συνδέσεις 2 pc πάνω στο Microcom 2636 1 στο Ethernet και 1 στο USB;


Εγώ το έχω κάνει πάντως και δουλεύει...

----------


## hamilcar

> Δεν εννοούσα αυτό, εννοούσα αν μπορούν να μην είναι όλα τα pc πάνω στο router(δηλαδή να γλιτώσω την αγορά του switch αφού το router μου έχει μια θύρα ethernet).Να έχω δλδ τα 2 pc συνδεδεμένα σε LAN με καλώδιο ethernet και το router σε ένα μόνο από αυτά σε USB και όχι σε όλα (με switch)...


1. Μια λύση είναι να βάλεις μια ακόμα κάρδα δικτύου στο ένα PC οπότε συνδέεις:
PCa NETCARD1 με  ROUTER
PCa NETCARD2 με PCb

2. Άλλη λύση με χρήση USB οπότε συνδέεις:
PCa με  ROUTER με USB 
PCa NETCARD με PCb με Cross καλώδιο
και ενεργοποιείς το Internet Connection Sharing 


Δες όμως κι εδώ
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=33
και
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14885

----------


## JiKL

offtopic: Να ρωτησω κατι...επειδη ολοι με dsl cube αρχικα παιρνουν demo forthnet ποσο διαρκει το εν λογω demo??

----------


## voithostyrempora2

@ VMANOS : Χθες πήρα από το Πλαίσιο (Καλλιθέας) τον κύβο με το ρούτερ.Πάντως ήταν η πρωτη παραλαβή,αφού είχα γραφτεί στη λίστα προτεραιότητας για τον κύβο με ρούτερ εδώ και δέκα μέρες περίπου...

----------


## maragkod

Thanx hamilcar!!Το γεγονός είναι ότι γίνεται και με αυτό το router να έχεις internet σε LAN...γιατί είχα αρχίσει να αγχώνομαι... :Very Happy:   :Thumb Dup:

----------


## verbo

> offtopic: Να ρωτησω κατι...επειδη ολοι με dsl cube αρχικα παιρνουν demo forthnet ποσο διαρκει το εν λογω demo??


Εμένα ενεργοποιήθηκε η γραμμή από τον ΟΤΕ χθες (24/01) και πήρα επιτόπου για demo από forthnet. Μου είπαν ότι ισχύει για *3 μέρες*. 
Ελπίζω να ξεχάσουν το 'κόψουν', αν και λογικά θα πάρω και τους κωδικούς από βίβο μέσα στην εβδομάδα.

----------


## Erebos

Εγώ επιτέλους έχω ADSL!!!!  :Thumb Dup:  
Γιούπιιιιιιιιι!!!!!!
Είχα στείλει την αίτηση 27/12 με courrier, την έλαβαν 02/01 και έχω DSL από 24/01.

----------


## mpampis81

Η ενεργοποίηση από τον ΟΤΕ πόσες μέρες θέλει?Γίνεται από τα κεντρικά του ΟΤΕ στην Αθήνα?Πήρα τηλ στην Βιβο και μου είπε ότι 22/1 έστειλε την αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ  :Embarassed:

----------


## No-Name

Παιδιά απορία σχετικά με cube και share llu.Λοιπόν έκανε αίτηση ο κολλητός φίλος όλα καλά πήγε στη βιβόντι κομπλέ σήμερα βλέπει το λαμπάκι να ανάβει αι να συγχρονίζει,μπαίνει με hol account παίζει κανονικά μπάινει με otenet account επίσης παίζει κανονικά....και στο AC SERVICE NAME του ρούτερ γράφει ote_bras_nym2 αυτό σημαίνει πως έχει γραμμή μέσω ΑΡΥΣ???
Από vivodi βλεπουν πως ακόμα η γραμμή δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί και πως επίσης είναι καταχωρημένη ως share llu...περίεργο

----------


## gkandir

> Παιδιά απορία σχετικά με cube και share llu.Λοιπόν έκανε αίτηση ο κολλητός φίλος όλα καλά πήγε στη βιβόντι κομπλέ σήμερα βλέπει το λαμπάκι να ανάβει αι να συγχρονίζει,μπαίνει με hol account παίζει κανονικά μπάινει με otenet account επίσης παίζει κανονικά....και στο AC SERVICE NAME του ρούτερ γράφει ote_bras_nym2 αυτό σημαίνει πως έχει γραμμή μέσω ΑΡΥΣ???
> Από vivodi βλεπουν πως ακόμα η γραμμή δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί και πως επίσης είναι καταχωρημένη ως share llu...περίεργο


Αυτό το AC Service Name που είναι;

----------


## verbo

@mpampis81

Τα χαρτιά μου έφτασαν στη βιβο (με courier) στις 9/1 και εστάλησαν στον ΟΤΕ την επομένη. Ο ΟΤΕ βεβαία λέει ότι τα παρέλαβε (σύμφωνα με το 134 πάντα) στις 12/1 και η γραμμή μου ενεργοποιήθηκε στις 24/1 δηλ 12 ημέρες από τη στιγμή που τα παραλάβανε (8 εργάσιμες).

----------


## kohran

Γειά χαρά σε όλους. 
Πρώτο μήνυμα και από την αρχή στα δύσκολα. Αγόρασα σήμερα τον κύβο της vivodi και ψάχνω τρόπο να στείλω την αίτηση. Από το πλαίσιο μου λένε στείλτα με fax. Παίρνω στο 13880 να μου πουν τον αριθμό του fax και μου λένε οτι η δουλειά γίνεται μόνο με ΕΛΤΑ. Αν το στείλω ετσι θα φτάσει το πάσχα, οπότε πάω courier με το φάκελο και μου λένε δεν στέλνουμε σε θυρίδα. Δίνω την διεύθυνση της vivodi και μου λένε θέλει και όνομα. Επειδή φοβάμαι οτι θα πάει σε κάποιον που θα το πετάξει, μπορεί κάποιος που το έστειλε με courier και έφτασε να βοηθήσει? Θα περιμένω που θα περιμένω κανα μήνα μην προσθεθούν και άλλες μέρες.

----------


## player74

> Γειά χαρά σε όλους. 
> Πρώτο μήνυμα και από την αρχή στα δύσκολα. Αγόρασα σήμερα τον κύβο της vivodi και ψάχνω τρόπο να στείλω την αίτηση. Από το πλαίσιο μου λένε στείλτα με fax. Παίρνω στο 13880 να μου πουν τον αριθμό του fax και μου λένε οτι η δουλειά γίνεται μόνο με ΕΛΤΑ. Αν το στείλω ετσι θα φτάσει το πάσχα, οπότε πάω courier με το φάκελο και μου λένε δεν στέλνουμε σε θυρίδα. Δίνω την διεύθυνση της vivodi και μου λένε θέλει και όνομα. Επειδή φοβάμαι οτι θα πάει σε κάποιον που θα το πετάξει, μπορεί κάποιος που το έστειλε με courier και έφτασε να βοηθήσει? Θα περιμένω που θα περιμένω κανα μήνα μην προσθεθούν και άλλες μέρες.


ΜΗΝ ΠΕΣΕΙΣ ΠΟΤΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΓΙΔΑ ΤΩΝ ΕΛΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΝΕ. ΟΧΙ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΝΕ ΓΡΙΓΟΡΑ
ΑΛΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΟΣΟ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΕΙΤΑΙ ΜΑΖΕΥΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΘΥΡΙΔΑ ΕΙΤΕ  ΑΠΛΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΚΡΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΝΕ ΔΕΝ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΑΛΑΒΑΜΕ, ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΚΑΘΥΣΤΕΡΙΣΗΣ ΣΤΑ ΕΛΤΑ.

ΑΠΟ ΤΟ http://www.vivodi.gr/site/content.php?artid=13 :
Αποστείλετε τα απαραίτητα έγραφα και δικαιολογητικά ανάλογα με τον τύπο πρόσβασης (χωρίς κόστος μέσω του συνεργαζόμενου δικτύου ταχυμεταφορών (τηλέφωνο 801 11 000 11)) στη διεύθυνση:</EM> 

*Vivodi Τηλεπικοινωνίες Α.Ε.
*Εθνικής Αντιστάσεως 62, 
15231, Χαλάνδρι

Προχωρα δηλαδη σαν να γινεσε συνδρομιτης dslnet

----------


## t300

> Γειά χαρά σε όλους. 
> Πρώτο μήνυμα και από την αρχή στα δύσκολα. Αγόρασα σήμερα τον κύβο της vivodi και ψάχνω τρόπο να στείλω την αίτηση. Από το πλαίσιο μου λένε στείλτα με fax. Παίρνω στο 13880 να μου πουν τον αριθμό του fax και μου λένε οτι η δουλειά γίνεται μόνο με ΕΛΤΑ. Αν το στείλω ετσι θα φτάσει το πάσχα, οπότε πάω courier με το φάκελο και μου λένε δεν στέλνουμε σε θυρίδα. Δίνω την διεύθυνση της vivodi και μου λένε θέλει και όνομα. Επειδή φοβάμαι οτι θα πάει σε κάποιον που θα το πετάξει, μπορεί κάποιος που το έστειλε με courier και έφτασε να βοηθήσει? Θα περιμένω που θα περιμένω κανα μήνα μην προσθεθούν και άλλες μέρες.


Και εγώ με speedex τα έστειλα δωρεάν.

----------


## verbo

Ναι κ εγώ με speedex... την επόμενη εργάσιμη παραδόθηκαν και τη μεθεπόμενη έμαθα και το όνομα εκείνου που τα παρέλαβα (από τη βίβο).

----------


## Kry$h

μετα απο ψαξιμο και αναμονη ημερων, βρηκα κυβο στο πλαισιο θεσσαλονικης με ρουτερ
ο πωλητης ηταν σιγουρος οτι ειχε απλο μοντεμ μεσα, αλλα ανοιγοντας το ηταν το ρουτερακι

απο τα γραφεια της vivo, οπου εδωσα την αιτηση, μου ειπαν οτι η προσφορα 3+2 θα συνεχιστει, και για τις επομενες μερες δεν υπηρχε κινδυνος να τη χασω. αυτα.

----------


## No-Name

> Αυτό το AC Service Name που είναι;


Στο linksys wag54g v2 όταν το έχεις γυρίσει σε pppoe στο status αναφέρει το service name και γράφει σε ποιόν bras έχεις συνδεθεί.

----------


## kohran

Τελικά πήγα στη speedex για την αποστολή της αίτησης του κύβου και όλα ok. Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια παίδες.
Επειδή είδα οτι πολλοί ψάχνετε τον κύβο με router όπως και εγώ, στο πλάισιο ψυχικού σήμερα το πρωί υπήρχαν τουλάχιστον 15 κύβοι με το router microcom AD2636. Ούτε λίστες αναμονής ούτε τίποτα. Τρέξτε ...

----------


## geodimis

Τρέχτε παιδιά να ενεργοποιηθείτε και...καλό Πάσχα!

----------


## harryal

Έχω τις εξής απορίες:

1. Στο κέντρο του ΟΤΕ υπάρχει δυνατότητα για Full LLu Και Shared LLu... Μπορώ να τους πω ότι θέλω shared και όχι full;
2. Στην περίπτωση που ενεργοποιήσω την shared llu χάνω κάτι από άποψη ποιότητας-ταχύτητας γραμμής σε σχέση με την full llu;
3. ... γενικά ποιός είναι ο μέσος χρόνος ενεργοποίησης της γραμμής;;;
4. Το username και το password πότε το στέλνουν;

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων όσους έχουν το κουράγιο να μου απαντήσουν...

----------


## harryal

Σε κάποιον που έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή και η σύνδεση, ας κάνει ένα δοκιμαστικό ταχύτητας στo www.testmy.net και ας postarei τα αποτελέσματα..

thnx

----------


## topmar

> Σε κάποιον που έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή και η σύνδεση, ας κάνει ένα δοκιμαστικό ταχύτητας στo www.testmy.net και ας postarei τα αποτελέσματα..
> 
> thnx


.......μια μέτρησή μου από το www.testmy.net στίς 22-01-06, 10:46:

:::.. Download Stats ..:::
Connection is:: 421 Kbps about 0.4 Mbps (tested with 579 kB)
Download Speed is:: 51 kB/s
Tested From:: http://testmy.net (server1)
Test Time:: Sun Jan 22 2006 10:45:22 GMT+0200 (GTB Standard Time) 
Bottom Line:: 8X faster than 56K 1MB download in 20.08 sec 
Diagnosis: Awesome! 20% + : 27.58 % faster than the average for host (vivodi.gr) 
Validation Link:: http://testmy.net/stats/id-PUY1M0I5V

----------


## n1kos

παρακαλώ βοηθήστε..
κανένας που χρησιμοποιεί μtorrent;
δεν ξέρω αν έχει να κάνει μόνο με το μtorrent.
λοιπόν απ΄την αρχή ... μου ενεργοποιείθηκε η σύνδεση! :Respekt:  
και είμαι καινούριος :Wink:  

το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν μπορώ να ανοίξω μια θύρα για να χρησιμοποιεί για παράδειγμα το μtorrent.

κάνω τις ρυθμίσεις στο Virtual Server Configuration του ρούτερ της μικροκομ...αλλά ενώ τις αποθηκεύει, στο http://www.utorrent.com/testport.php?port=259** μου λέει:
Checking port ***** on 88.218.5.250...

Error! Port 259** does not appear to be open.

έτσι δεν έχω ανοίξει μια πόρτα ούτε για μια στιγμή.
.....
τι λέτε;

Υγ. έχω κάνει τις ρυθμίσεις που λέει στο http://www.portforward.com και έχω ρυθμίσει και static IP

----------


## n1kos

:::.. Download Stats ..:::
Connection is:: 256 Kbps about 0.3 Mbps (tested with 386 kB)
Download Speed is:: 31 kB/s
Tested From:: http://testmy.net (server2)
Test Time:: Fri Jan 27 2006 03:06:17 GMT+0200 
Bottom Line:: 5X faster than 56K 1MB download in 33.03 sec 
Diagnosis: May need help : running at only 76.42 % of your hosts average (vivodi.gr) 
Validation Link:: http://testmy.net/stats/id-QKZ8JXOIF 

512 δεν είναι ο κύβος; τι σκ@τ@?
και λόγω των πορτών ούτε αυτά πιάνω :Evil:

----------


## GoG

:::.. Download Stats ..:::
Connection is:: 436 Kbps about 0.4 Mbps (tested with 1013 kB)
Download Speed is:: 53 kB/s
Tested From:: http://testmy.net (server2)
Test Time:: Fri Jan 27 2006 15:42:25 GMT+0200 
Bottom Line:: 8X faster than 56K 1MB download in 19.32 sec 
Diagnosis: Awesome! 20% + : 30.54 % faster than the average for host (vivodi.gr) 
Validation Link:: http://testmy.net/stats/id-9AMEG2VBU 

Βρίσκομαι στην Πολιχνη Θεσσαλονικης.Πριν απο λιγο πηρα κωδικους.Αρκετα ικανοποιημενος.

----------


## harryal

Παίρνω τηλ στη vivodi.. (Πραγματική συνομιλία)... Σας τη παραθέτω γιατί μου έκανα εντύπωση..

*>Γειά σας, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν μπορώ να περάσω από τα κεντρικά σας να αφήσω μια αίτηση για DSLCube.*
>Βεβαίως
*>Μέχρι τί ώρα μπορώ να περάσω σήμερα;*
>Μέχρι τις 12.
*>Συγνώμη;* 
>Μέχρι τις 12 το βράδυ.
>... (μένω για λίγο στο τηλέφωνο γιατί άκουσα κάτι που δε περίμενα να ακούσω..)
*>Και αύριο μέχρι τί ώρα μπορώ να περάσω*
>Πάλι μέχρι τις 12. Είναι ανοιχτά κάθε μέρα.

Τί να πει κανείς... +1 point from me to Vivodi  :Cool:

----------


## n1kos

ok με τα πορτς η πόρτα φαίνεται ανοιχτή πια!.με βοήθησε ο βιβόντης αφού περίμενα πολύ στο τηλέφωνο βεβαια.
την ταχύτυτα δεν την βλέπω ακόμα μεγάλη αλλά θα βρώ τι φταίει..καλά μέχρι τώρα...

----------


## harryal

> ok με τα πορτς η πόρτα φαίνεται ανοιχτή πια!.με βοήθησε ο βιβόντης αφού περίμενα πολύ στο τηλέφωνο βεβαια.
> την ταχύτυτα δεν την βλέπω ακόμα μεγάλη αλλά θα βρώ τι φταίει..καλά μέχρι τώρα...


 Τα ports δεν έχουν να κάνουν με την ταχύτητα.

----------


## GoG

Παιδια τι ειπα πριν;;;; Αρκετα ικανοποιημενος;;;;;
Μετα απο 5 ωρες μανιωδους κατεβασματος ειμαι ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ ικανοποιημενος!!
Δεν εχω πεσει κατω απο τα 52kb/sec και σερφαρω και ανετα!!Μεχρι τωρα με demo απο forthnet δεν ειδα τετοια πραγματα...
Φτου του να μην το ματιαξω μονο αυτο εχω να πω!
Ενα μεγαλο μπραβο στη VIVODI (τουλχιστον για αρχη,φυλαγε τα ρουχα σου...)

----------


## geodimis

:::.. Download Stats ..:::
Connection is:: 348 Kbps about 0.3 Mbps (tested with 386 kB)
Download Speed is:: 42 kB/s
Tested From:: http://testmy.net (server2)
Test Time:: Fri Jan 27 2006 22:02:26 GMT+0200 (GTB Standard Time) 
Bottom Line:: 6X faster than 56K 1MB download in 24.38 sec 
Diagnosis: 90% + Okay : running at 98.03 % of your hosts average (vivodi.gr) 
Validation Link:: http://testmy.net/stats/id-AD4GSPKLV

----------


## Gr1s0s

Με χαρά ανακοινώνω ότι εντάχθηκα και εγώ στο club των DSLcubadων μετά από την, άκρως επιτυχημένη θα έλεγα, παραλαβή του εν λόγω κύβου από το πλαίσιο.Και μάλιστα με δώρο τη γνωστή web cam της Logitech παρ'όλο που πίστευα ότι είχε τελειώσει η προσφορά.
Αρκετά καλό πακετάκι με τα όλα του. Βέβαια ελπίζω να μην υπάρξει κανένα πρόβλημα κατά τη φάση της ενεργοποίησης... :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## geodimis

:::.. Download Stats ..:::
Connection is:: 408 Kbps about 0.4 Mbps (tested with 386 kB)
Download Speed is:: 50 kB/s
Tested From:: http://testmy.net (server2)
Test Time:: Sat Jan 28 2006 11:51:08 GMT+0200 (GTB Standard Time) 
Bottom Line:: 7X faster than 56K 1MB download in 20.48 sec 
Diagnosis: Looks Great : 14.93 % faster than the average for host (vivodi.gr) 
Validation Link:: http://testmy.net/stats/id-M1D94OUB7

----------


## geodimis

Αντιμετωπίζει κανείς παρόμοιο πρόβλημα εδώ και μία ώρα;;Από χαλάνδρι με shared llu.Δεν ξεκινήσαμε καλά..... :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil: 

:::.. Download Stats ..:::
Connection is:: 199 Kbps about 0.2 Mbps (tested with 97 kB)
Download Speed is:: 24 kB/s
Tested From:: http://testmy.net (server1)
Test Time:: Sun Jan 29 2006 19:36:56 GMT+0200 (GTB Standard Time) 
Bottom Line:: 4X faster than 56K 1MB download in 42.67 sec 
Diagnosis: May need help : running at only 56.06 % of your hosts average (vivodi.gr) 
Validation Link:: http://testmy.net/stats/id-1N8R4CUD6

----------


## VMANOS

Πήρα και εγώ τον κύβο και τώρα ξεκινάω την αναμονή.

Μέχρι την ενεργοποίηση όμως: Έχω σε μια άλλη τηλ. γραμμή εγκατεστημένο ένα ondsl kit. Αυτό που θέλω είναι να συνδέσω το router του κύβου στην άλλη γραμμή. Με το usb modem του  ondsl το είχα καταφέρει :Smile:   Με το router τι πρέπει να κάνω? Προσπάθησα να το συνδέσω (όχι μέσω USB) αλλά δεν τα κατάφερα. 

Τίποτα οδηγίες( αναλυτικές όσο είναι δυνατόν)
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## lgabri

:::.. Download Stats ..:::
Connection is:: 23876 Kbps about 23.9 Mbps (tested with 12160 kB)
Download Speed is:: 2915 kB/s
Tested From:: http://testmy.net (server2)
Test Time:: Mon Jan 30 2006 02:42:28 GMT+0200 
Bottom Line:: 426X faster than 56K 1MB download in 0.35 sec 
Diagnosis: Awesome! 20% + : 6405.72 % faster than the average for host (vivodi.gr) 
Validation Link:: http://testmy.net/stats/id-SHTYC1FR3 


μπορει καποιος να μου δωσει μια εξηγηση γιατι κατι δεν παει καλα!!!!!!!!

----------


## lgabri

:::.. Download Stats ..:::
Connection is:: 406 Kbps about 0.4 Mbps (tested with 579 kB)
Download Speed is:: 50 kB/s
Tested From:: http://testmy.net (server1)
Test Time:: Mon Jan 30 2006 02:50:22 GMT+0200 
Bottom Line:: 7X faster than 56K 1MB download in 20.48 sec 
Diagnosis: Looks Great : 10.63 % faster than the average for host (vivodi.gr) 
Validation Link:: http://testmy.net/stats/id-YPM4Z1HQK 

ενταξει το firewall φταιει αυτα ειναι τα σωστα.

----------


## harryal

> :::.. Download Stats ..:::
> Connection is:: 23876 Kbps about 23.9 Mbps (tested with 12160 kB)
> Download Speed is:: 2915 kB/s
> Tested From:: http://testmy.net (server2)
> Test Time:: Mon Jan 30 2006 02:42:28 GMT+0200 
> Bottom Line:: 426X faster than 56K 1MB download in 0.35 sec 
> Diagnosis: Awesome! 20% + : 6405.72 % faster than the average for host (vivodi.gr) 
> Validation Link:: http://testmy.net/stats/id-SHTYC1FR3 
> 
> ...


 Μήπως έχεις κανα web accelerator??

----------


## sdn

antivirus NOD32 έχεις?

----------


## t300

> antivirus NOD32 έχεις?


Γιατί; Επηρεάζει κάπου;

----------


## sdn

> Γιατί; Επηρεάζει κάπου;


 Με κάποιες επιλογές φιλτράρει όλα τα δεδομένα πριν κατέβουν και τα κρατάει σε ένα μπαφερ. Μετά τα δίνει όλα μαζί. Αυτή την εξήγηση κατάφερα να δώσω όταν συνέβη σε εμένα. Όταν το έκλεινα όλα ήταν φυσιολογικά (στο τεστ).

----------


## Dimis

πριν απο κάθε τεστ καθαρίζουμε την cache μνήμη του browser!!

----------


## GoG

πως καθαριζουμε την cache του firefox???


Και γω ενα τεστ απο τη forthnet:
TCP/Web100 Network Diagnostic Tool v5.2.1e
click START to begin
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 115.98Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 452.17kb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem
Information: Other network traffic is congesting the link

click START to re-test
και ενα απο το testmy:
:::.. Download Stats ..:::
Connection is:: 441 Kbps about 0.4 Mbps (tested with 1013 kB)
Download Speed is:: 54 kB/s
Tested From:: http://testmy.net (server1)
Test Time:: Tue Jan 31 2006 00:43:22 GMT+0200 
Bottom Line:: 8X faster than 56K 1MB download in 18.96 sec 
Diagnosis: Looks Great : 19.84 % faster than the average for host (vivodi.gr) 
Validation Link:: http://testmy.net/stats/id-VES45UQ7L 
Μια χαρα ειναι...

----------


## Dimis

Tools/Options/Cache και πατας Clear Cache...

----------


## andreasp

Σημερα το πρωι που πηρα τηλεφωνο στην Vivodi, για να ρωτησω αν προλαβαινω να στειλω στο συμβολαιο με ταχυδρομειο, ή θα πρέπει να πάω απο εκεί, μου είπαν οτι η προσφορά +2 μήνες δωρο, πήρε παράταση μέχρι 28/2/2006.

----------


## Gr1s0s

Πολύ Καλό αυτό!!!!! :Smile:

----------


## darknemus01

Καλησπέρα γνωρίζει κανεις αν γίνεται* μεταφορά της γραμμής Adsl* σε άλλο αριθμό απο αυτον που είχα δηλώσει αρχικά και εφόσον βρίσκομαι πχ στα μέσα της προσφοράς του πακέτου του κύβου τις βιβο?? :Thinking:

----------


## referravag

Τι άλλο να κάνει και η Vivodi.Αφού δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί στους περισσότερους το cube.Εγώ για παράδειγμα έστειλα τα χαρτιά της αίτησης και τα δικαιολογητικά στις 29 Δεκέμβρη και ακόμα δεν έχει καν ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή. :Very angry:  

   Γι΄αυτό και τη Δευτέρα που πέρασε,τα άκουσαν για τα καλά στο *τμήμα εξυπηρέτησης πελατών.* :ROFL:  

Υ.Γ.: Επειδή είδα σε άλλο post σε κάποιο άλλο θέμα ότι χρόνος για ενεργοποίηση της γραμμής είναι οι 30 μέρες, θέλω να πω ότι αυτό δεν ισχύει.Η Vivodi έχει με τον ΟΤΕ σύμβαση  η οποία λέει ότι ο τελευταίος υποχρεούται, μέσα σε 15 μέρες το πολύ από την αποστολή της αίτησης από τη Vivodi,να έχει έτοιμη την γραμμή.Και αυτό σύμφωνα με το τμήμα εξυπηρέτησης πελατών της Vivodi.

----------


## ThuNderGr

Πάρε και 134 για καλό και για κακό γιατί μπορεί να μην υπάρχουν διαθέσιμες πόρτες στην περιοχή σου και για αυτό να καθυστερεί...

----------


## geodimis

> .... απο εκεί, μου είπαν οτι η προσφορά +2 μήνες δωρο, πήρε παράταση μέχρι 28/2/2006.


Πάντως όποιος περιμένει 24h 512 Kbps καλά θα κάνει να κάτσει στα αυγά του ή να στραφεί σε άλλη προσφορά...Τις ώρες αιχμής (οι οποίες είναι αρκετές) οι ταχύτητα με διάφορα test που έχω κάνει δεν ξεπερνά τα 25-30 k/s, σε αντίθεση με...προχωρημένες ώρες όπου κυμαίνομαι στα 52-55 k/s. Θα επανέλθω με μετρήσεις σε συγκεκριμένες ώρες της ημέρας!

----------


## JiKL

geodimis και πως εισαι σιγουρος οτι φταιει η Βιβοντι και οχι το dslam σου???παρε κανα demo forthnet να συγκρινεις και ετσι

----------


## t300

> Πάντως όποιος περιμένει 24h 512 Kbps καλά θα κάνει να κάτσει στα αυγά του ή να στραφεί σε άλλη προσφορά...Τις ώρες αιχμής (οι οποίες είναι αρκετές) οι ταχύτητα με διάφορα test που έχω κάνει δεν ξεπερνά τα 25-30 k/s, σε αντίθεση με...προχωρημένες ώρες όπου κυμαίνομαι στα 52-55 k/s. Θα επανέλθω με μετρήσεις σε συγκεκριμένες ώρες της ημέρας!


Δε φταίει η vivodi. Εγώ έχω συνέχεια 51-52 σταθερά.

----------


## captain556

> Δε φταίει η vivodi. Εγώ έχω συνέχεια 51-52 σταθερά.


Πάντος και η δικιά μου γραμμή δεν είναι σταθερή.
Τα βράδια πίανω και 60 kb ενω την ημέρα είμαι ΄μεταξύ 30 με 40 
καμια φορά μπωρει και 50.

Πάντος δεν φτέει η VIVODI για την αστάθεια αλλα η γραμμή.
Έκανα τέστ με 3 διαφορετικους ISP VIVODI , ALTECNET (netcarta) ,FORTHNET (demo) ,την ίδια ώρα και είχα ακριβός τα ίδια αποτελέσματα με εξέρεση την forthnet που ήταν 5 kb ποιο κάτω.

----------


## morpheus

Παιδιά όλοι είστε με γραμμη ΟΤΕ να υποθέσω;
κανείς με shared/full LLU απο Vivodi να μας πει;

----------


## geodimis

> Παιδιά όλοι είστε με γραμμη ΟΤΕ να υποθέσω;
> κανείς με shared/full LLU απο Vivodi να μας πει;


Δε κατάλαβες εγώ με SHARED είμαι. 
Τι μπορεί να φτάιει για τις αστάθειες της ταχύτητας της γραμμής;; Το κομμάτι της τηλεφωνίας του ΟΤΕ;; :Thinking:

----------


## t300

Να έχουν γίνει "πίτα" και τα dslams της vivodi άραγε;

----------


## GoG

Και εγω διαφωνω με τον geodimis πιανω ολο το 24ωρο μια χαρα ταχυτητες....

----------


## GoG

να σας πω ενα προβλημα που εχω...
Καθε βραδυ το βαζω να κατεβαζει το πρωι που το βλεπω το λαπτοπ λαγκαρει τρελα και οι ταχυτητες οχι καλες..Κανω μια επανεκκινηση και ολα καλα..Τι φταιει και τι μπορω να κανω αντι για επανεκκινηση?

----------


## geodimis

Δε νομίζω ότι τίθεται θέμα διαφωνίας, μπορεί να φταίει το dslmam της περιοχής μου (Αστικό κέντρο Χαλάνδρι). Τι να πει κανείς είμαι και δίπλα τους...Τέσπα πιστεύω αργά η γρήγορα, ενεργοποιώντας τις εκρεμμείς αιτήσεις, (μη λαμβάνοντας υπόψιν του Φλεβάρη δηλαδη) αρκετά dslam's θα πιταριστούν. Δε θέλω να αποτρέψω κανέναν από την προσφορά απλά προσωπικά δεν τη συστήνω, τόσο ένθερμα όσο στην αρχή τουλάχιστον, σε φίλους και γνωστούς!
Αν έχει κανείς ιδέα τι άλλο μπορέι να φταίει στην περίπτωσή μου, ευπρόσδεκτος!

----------


## nikgl

> Δε νομίζω ότι τίθεται θέμα διαφωνίας, μπορεί να φταίει το dslmam της περιοχής μου (Αστικό κέντρο Χαλάνδρι). Τι να πει κανείς είμαι και δίπλα τους...Τέσπα πιστεύω αργά η γρήγορα, ενεργοποιώντας τις εκρεμμείς αιτήσεις, (μη λαμβάνοντας υπόψιν του Φλεβάρη δηλαδη) αρκετά dslam's θα πιταριστούν. Δε θέλω να αποτρέψω κανέναν από την προσφορά απλά προσωπικά δεν τη συστήνω, τόσο ένθερμα όσο στην αρχή τουλάχιστον, σε φίλους και γνωστούς!
> Αν έχει κανείς ιδέα τι άλλο μπορέι να φταίει στην περίπτωσή μου, ευπρόσδεκτος!


Κάτω Χαλάνδρι πετάει εδώ με full LLU. Στο ίδιο DSLAM είμαστε. Σκέψου και άλλα ενδεχόμενα.

----------


## geodimis

> Κάτω Χαλάνδρι πετάει εδώ με full LLU. Στο ίδιο DSLAM είμαστε. Σκέψου και άλλα ενδεχόμενα.


Κι εδώ ρε γμτ Κάτω Χαλάνδρι, τι να πώ; Να επηρεάζει ο θόρυβος στη γραμμή του ΟΤΕ; Από Vivodi μου είπαν ότι η γραμμή μου 'κλειδώνει' πολύ παραπάνω από τα 512Kbps (4-5Mbps down και 1Mbps up, κάτι τέτοιο) οπότε δεν υπάρχει θόρυβος. Δεν είναι περίεργο όμως που μόνο τις ώρες αιχμής δεν πάνε καλά τα πράγματα;

----------


## mpampis81

Τι σημαίνει Full LLU και τι Shared? :Redface:  Πόσες μέρες θέλει η Vivodi γαι να μου ενεργοποιήσει την γραμμή?Ο ΟΤΕ την έχει ενεργοποιήσει από προχτες? :Sad:

----------


## captain556

> Τι σημαίνει Full LLU και τι Shared? Πόσες μέρες θέλει η Vivodi γαι να μου ενεργοποιήσει την γραμμή?Ο ΟΤΕ την έχει ενεργοποιήσει από προχτες?


Σε καμια βδομάδα υποθέτω.
Σε μένα τόσο κάνανε.
Ως τότε πάρε τηλ. στην forthnet και ζητα τους ενα demo.

----------


## Erebos

Από τότε που έχω DSL(μια βδομαδα) το netgear DG834Gv2 μου βγάζει ότι είναι connected με downstream 512 αλλά *upstream 64kbps*.
Κατεβάζω σφαίρα (50-58kBytes/s), αλλά το upload δεν ξεκολλάει από 5kBytes/s.
Τα επίπεδα θορύβου που βγάζει ο ρούτερ είναι τα εξής:
    down           up    
Line Attenuation  	34 db  	      9 db
Noise Margin 	          31 db 	6 db

Γραμμή τηλεφώνου για το ρούτερ έχω τραβήξει καλώδιο 8-10 μέτρα από την πρίζα του τοίχου, λέτε να φταίει αυτό;

Το έχω πει στη βιβοντι, μου είπαν οτι θα δηλώσουν βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ. Να περιμένω ή να πάρω στον ΟΤΕ και να ζητήσω έλεγχο θορύβου γραμής;

Παρακαλώ έγκυρες απαντήσεις ή γνώμες. Μην ποστάρετε απλα για να ανεβασετε τα posts σας.

----------


## t300

> Πόσες μέρες θέλει η Vivodi γαι να μου ενεργοποιήσει την γραμμή?Ο ΟΤΕ την έχει ενεργοποιήσει από προχτες?


Αν κρίνω από την περίπτωσή μου (μπορεί να είναι και τυχαίο γεγονός), ο ΟΤΕ ενεργοποιεί σε "λογικό" χρόνο αλλά ενημερώνει τον πάροχο (Vivodi) την τελευταία μέρα που έχει σαν προθεσμία, πχ στις 12 εργάσιμες. Εμένα για παράδειγμα με ενεργοποίησε 6/1 αλλά η vivodi το έμαθε 20/1 (ακριβώς τη 12η εργάσιμη μέρα από τη στιγμή που έφτασε στον ΟΤΕ η αίτηση). Τουλάχιστον είχα δωρεάν adsl για 15 μέρες!  :Smile:

----------


## macedonas4

Παιδιά μια χάρη! Εαν μπορεί κάποιος να πει πως ζήτησε demo από Forthnet (αριθμό τηλ, mail κλπ). Έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή μου από τον ΟΤΕ αλλά φυσικά η vivodi είναι στον κόσμο της.

----------


## morpheus

Σε γραμμή Vivodi παίζουν συνδέσεις άλλων ISPs?
Γιατι εγώ είχα την εντύπωση οτι δεν παίζουν εκτός απο HOL που δίνει/έδινε κάποιο πακέτο με γραμμή Vivodi

----------


## GoG

> Παιδιά μια χάρη! Εαν μπορεί κάποιος να πει πως ζήτησε demo από Forthnet (αριθμό τηλ, mail κλπ). Έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή μου από τον ΟΤΕ αλλά φυσικά η vivodi είναι στον κόσμο της.


Φιλε μου η γραμμη μου ενεργοποιηθηκε πριν 2 Σαββατα.Σαββατο απογευμα πηρα στη forthnet ζητησα απλως ενα demo για 512k γραμμη,σε 1 λεπτο μου δωσανε...Μου ειπαν οτι ηταν για 3 μερες,παρολ'αυτα εγω εμπαινα μια χαρα μεχρι την επομενη Πεμπτη που μου εδωσε κωδικους η βιβο(φυσικα μετα απο 5,6 τηλεφωνηματα)..Μη μασας παρε στη forthnet και ζητα να κανεις τη δουλεια σου..

----------


## GoG

Παρ'τε και ενα  τεστ μου ετσι για χαμογελα :Smile:   :Smile:  
TCP/Web100 Network Diagnostic Tool v5.2.1e
click START to begin
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 112.68Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 517.01kb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem
Information: Other network traffic is congesting the link

click START to re-test

----------


## nnn

@Erebos
Έτσι για το Post count  :Laughing:  

Η γραμμή σου έχει πρόβλημα μιας και θα έπρεπε να συγχρονίζει στα 128.
Δήλωσε βλάβη.

----------


## kpandelis

Γειά χαρα στην παρέα εδώ και ένα μήνα χρησιμοποιώ την vividi αγόρασα το DSL CUBE το πρόβλημα μου είναι οτι η γραμμή που μ' έχουν συνδεση δεν είναι 512 με αποτέλεσμα η ταχυτητά μου στο download να μην υπαιρβαίνει το 32 3 βδομάδες τωρα τους τα σπάω κάθε μέρα αλλά χαμπάρι όλοι τους τι να κάνω;;;;;

----------


## Nounoukos

:::.. Download Stats ..:::
Connection is:: 195 Kbps about 0.2 Mbps (tested with 386 kB)
Download Speed is:: 24 kB/s
Tested From:: http://testmy.net (server2)
Test Time:: Thu Feb 2 21:06:02 UTC+0200 2006 
Bottom Line:: 3X faster than 56K 1MB download in 42.67 sec 
Diagnosis: May need help : running at only 52.99 % of your hosts average (vivodi.gr) 
Validation Link:: http://testmy.net/stats/id-1JVCULWGT 


@geodimis  αν βρηκες τι φταιει στην δικια σου συνδεση, κανε ενα post μηπως εχουμε το ιδιο προβλημα.. σημερα πηρα κωδικους.

----------


## m_sak

Kαλημέρα.Ρε παιδιά σήμερα μου ήρθε το πακέτο dslcube.Έχω μια ερώτηση:Το δεύτερο χαρτί που έχει μέσα το πακέτο που λέει πάνω πάνω εξουσιοδότηση συμπληρώνουμε όλα τα πεδία?και τι ακριβώς γράφουμε.εντάξει στην δήλωση χρήστη τα συμπλήρωσα.Αυτό το θα το στείλω μαζί με τον φάκελο έτσι δεν είναι

----------


## mpampis81

Συνδέθηκα επιτέλους αν ο τεχνικός της Vivodi μου είπε ότι πιθανον αύριο θα ενεργοποιηθεί! :Clap:  .Οι μετρήσεις έδειξαν:
:::.. Download Stats ..:::
Connection is:: 366 Kbps about 0.4 Mbps (tested with 579 kB)
Download Speed is:: 45 kB/s
Tested From:: http://testmy.net (server2)
Test Time:: Fri Feb 3 18:44:42 UTC+0200 2006 
Bottom Line:: 7X faster than 56K 1MB download in 22.76 sec 
Diagnosis: 90% + Okay : running at 99.46 % of your hosts average (vivodi.gr) 
Validation Link:: http://testmy.net/stats/id-MOIGQ0JEA 
Έχω καλή ταχύτητα? :Redface:

----------


## geodimis

> Kαλημέρα.Ρε παιδιά σήμερα μου ήρθε το πακέτο dslcube.Έχω μια ερώτηση:Το δεύτερο χαρτί που έχει μέσα το πακέτο που λέει πάνω πάνω εξουσιοδότηση συμπληρώνουμε όλα τα πεδία?και τι ακριβώς γράφουμε.εντάξει στην δήλωση χρήστη τα συμπλήρωσα.Αυτό το θα το στείλω μαζί με τον φάκελο έτσι δεν είναι


Ρε παιδιά κάντε ένα κόπο και διαβάστε το thread ή έστω κάντε του ένα search δε γίνεται εδώ και 2 μήνες σχεδόν με το dslcube, για 1000οστή φορά να ασχολούμαστε με την κ...εξουσιοδότηση και τις αιτήσεις!Έλεος!

----------


## geodimis

> :::.. Download Stats ..:::
> Connection is:: 195 Kbps about 0.2 Mbps (tested with 386 kB)
> Download Speed is:: 24 kB/s
> Tested From:: http://testmy.net (server2)
> Test Time:: Thu Feb 2 21:06:02 UTC+0200 2006 
> Bottom Line:: 3X faster than 56K 1MB download in 42.67 sec 
> Diagnosis: May need help : running at only 52.99 % of your hosts average (vivodi.gr) 
> Validation Link:: http://testmy.net/stats/id-1JVCULWGT 
> 
> ...


Nounoukos οι τιμές αυτές είναι σταθερές; Γιατί εμένα χτυπάει και 407Kbps τις ώρες μη αιχμής. Δεν έχω βρει ακόμα τι φταίει...

----------


## referravag

Έχω από τις  29 Δεκεμβρίου που έχω στείλει τα χαρτιά μου στη Vivodi και στο 134 του ΟΤΕ μου λένε συνέχεια ότι δεν έχει πάει ακόμα η αίτηση.Από την άλλη πλευρά στη Vivodi μου λένε ότι αυτό είναι αδύνατο και ότι  η αίτηση στάλθηκε στον ΟΤΕ στις 9 Ιανουαρίου και ότι μέχρι τις 9 Φλεβάρη η σύνδεσή μου θα έιναι έτοιμη.Δηλαδή μου λένε ότι τους κατέβει, χωρίς να μου λένε τι ακριβώς έχει συμβεί όλο αυτό το διάστημα.

Δεν μπορώ άλλο έχω αγανακτήσει.Όποτε παίρνω τηλέφωνο στο 134 μου το κλείνουν στα μούτρα λέγοντάς μου "τι να σας πούμε.επικοινωνήστε με την εταιρία σας".Όταν μετά παίρνω στη Vivodi μου λένε τα δικά τους.Δεν είναι κατάσταση αυτή.

Αντιμετωπίζει κανείς άλλος αυτό το πρόβλημα;Τι πρέπει να κάνω ρε παιδιά.Ειλικρινά δεν αντέχω αυτή την κοροιδία.

----------


## gastone_2005

@referravag Είναι πολλοί που αντιμετωπίζουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα...Αν κάνεις ένα search ή ρίξεις μια ματιά στο παρών θέμα θα δεις οτι υπάρχουν πολλές τέτοιες περιπτώσεις..Βέβαια η απάντηση είναι κοινή..Πρέπει να το ψάξεις το θέμα δηλαδή να δεις αν φταίει ο ΟΤΕ ή η Vivodi και να υποβάλλεις στον υπεύθυνο τα παράπονα σου..Μπορεί να έχουν συμβεί αρκετά πράγματα, όπως για παράδειγμα να έχει καθυστερήσει η αίτηση σου λόγω ελτά ή ακόμα και να έχει ξεχαστεί ή χαθεί..
Πρίν όμως αρχίσεις να "κράζεις" καλό θα είναι να ξέρεις πραγματικα ποιός είναι ο φταίχτης και από αυτόν να ζητήσεις εξηγήσεις.. :Smile:

----------


## papis

Εγώ εκανα αίτηση στις 10/1(την πήγα στην vivodi) αλλα ακόμα δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί τιποτα...
Το θέμα είναι οτι τι τελευταίες δυο μέρες ακούγεται ένας θόρυβος στο τηλέφωνο.Δεν έχω πρόβλημα στην ομιλία αλλά δεν μπορώ να συνδεθώ στο net (με PSTN).(δεν τιθεται θέμα provider)
Πήρα την vivodi και μου είπαν οτι δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η σύνδεση (περιμένουν το ΟΚ...@@#@) και οτί είναι μαλλον βλάβη του ΟΤΕ.(δοκίμασα και το modem αλλα δεν συγχρονίζει)
Πηρα και τον ΟΤΕ λοιπον και δήλωσα βλάβη (χθες) αλλα τίποτα ως τώρα.
Απλά ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν έχει συμβει σε κανέναν κατι παρόμοιο...

----------


## geodimis

Ρε παιδιά όλα τα 'περίεργα' που αναφέρεται έοχυν αναφερθεί τουλάχιστον μία φορά μόνο στο συγκεκριμένο thread! Καλό είναι να μην ανακυκλωνόμαστε συνέχεια...

----------


## papis

Δεν ηθελα να ανακυκλωσω θεμα φιλε μου.Απλα δεν ξερω αν το προβλημα μου είναι το ιδιο με τα προηγουμενα η κατι διαφορετικο οποτε υπαρχει προβλημα με τα καλωδια του ΟΤΕ...Δεν νομιζω να εχει αναφερθει παλι η περιπτωση μου.

----------


## Nounoukos

@geodimis χαλια. πανω απο 200 δεν εχω ανεβει.
Απο τη vivodi μου ειπε ο τεχνικος χτες οτι θα ειδοποιησει αυτος στον οτε και σημερα με πηραν τηλεφωνο απο τον οτε. το θεμα ειναι οτι ο τεχνικος του οτε με ρωτησε μηπως φταιει ο υπολογιστης μου, γιατι αν στειλει συνεργειο και βρουν την γραμμη οκ τοτε θα με χρεωσουν "ασκοπη μεταβαση".. δεν ξερω τι να κανω..  :Crying:  
Κανεις αλλος παιδια εχει τοσο μεγαλο προβλημα με τη γραμμη του?

----------


## geodimis

> @geodimis χαλια. πανω απο 200 δεν εχω ανεβει.
> Απο τη vivodi μου ειπε ο τεχνικος χτες οτι θα ειδοποιησει αυτος στον οτε και σημερα με πηραν τηλεφωνο απο τον οτε. το θεμα ειναι οτι ο τεχνικος του οτε με ρωτησε μηπως φταιει ο υπολογιστης μου, γιατι αν στειλει συνεργειο και βρουν την γραμμη οκ τοτε θα με χρεωσουν "ασκοπη μεταβαση".. δεν ξερω τι να κανω..  
> Κανεις αλλος παιδια εχει τοσο μεγαλο προβλημα με τη γραμμη του?


Ρε γράφτους εκεί που δεν πιάνει για την άσκοπη μετάβαση, τι ..... είναι αυτές;;; Δήλωσε βλάβη στο 121 και πες τους για παράσιτα, διακοπές κλπ. Στην περίπτωσή μου βέβαια όπου υπήρχε πρόβλημα ΟΤΕ ασχολήθηκε η Vivodi και υποτίθεται ότι λύθηκε. Αρχικά το modem δεν συγχρόνιζε καθόλου να φανταστείς..

----------


## mpampis81

> Συνδέθηκα επιτέλους αν ο τεχνικός της Vivodi μου είπε ότι πιθανον αύριο θα ενεργοποιηθεί! .Οι μετρήσεις έδειξαν:
> :::.. Download Stats ..:::
> Connection is:: 366 Kbps about 0.4 Mbps (tested with 579 kB)
> Download Speed is:: 45 kB/s
> Tested From:: http://testmy.net (server2)
> Test Time:: Fri Feb 3 18:44:42 UTC+0200 2006 
> Bottom Line:: 7X faster than 56K 1MB download in 22.76 sec 
> Diagnosis: 90% + Okay : running at 99.46 % of your hosts average (vivodi.gr) 
> Validation Link:: http://testmy.net/stats/id-MOIGQ0JEA 
> Έχω καλή ταχύτητα?


Δουλεύει καλά η γραμμή μου? :Worthy:

----------


## CyberFreak

:::.. Download Stats ..:::
Connection is:: 438 Kbps about 0.4 Mbps (tested with 2992 kB)
Download Speed is:: 53 kB/s
Tested From:: http://testmy.net (server1)
Test Time:: Sat Feb 04 2006 13:18:50 GMT+0200 (EET) 
Bottom Line:: 8X faster than 56K 1MB download in 19.32 sec 
Diagnosis: Looks Great : 19.67 % faster than the average for host (vivodi.gr) 
Validation Link:: http://testmy.net/stats/id-468RMBF5X 

Τα δικά μου stats..

----------


## geodimis

Τα δικά μου σταθεροποιήθηκαν τελικά έφταιγε η συνδεσμολογία μου, έπεφτα ασύρματα σε ένα router συνδεδεμένο πάνω στο microcom, αλλά τώρα το γύρισα σε ενσύρματο και να τα αποτελέσματα:

:::.. Download Stats ..:::
Connection is:: 420 Kbps about 0.4 Mbps (tested with 386 kB)
Download Speed is:: 51 kB/s
Tested From:: http://testmy.net (server2)
Test Time:: Sat Feb 04 2006 13:35:16 GMT+0200 (GTB Standard Time) 
Bottom Line:: 8X faster than 56K 1MB download in 20.08 sec 
Diagnosis: Looks Great : 14.44 % faster than the average for host (vivodi.gr) 
Validation Link:: http://testmy.net/stats/id-BP8SI0CKE

----------


## JiKL

το περιμενα οτι κατι αλλο εφταιγε...κανεις δεν ειχε προβλημα με Vivodi ειδικα εσυ που ησουν σε shared επρεπε να πετας!

----------


## geodimis

> το περιμενα οτι κατι αλλο εφταιγε...κανεις δεν ειχε προβλημα με Vivodi ειδικα εσυ που ησουν σε shared επρεπε να πετας!


Αλλά επειδή δε βολεύει το ενσύρματο ξέρει κανείς αν υπάρχουν συγκεκριμένες ρυθμίσεις να κάνω στο router ή στη wlan card ώστε να βελτιωθέι η επικοινωνία τους; Το link κλειδώνει στα 54Mpbps αλλά υπάρχουν διακοπές στη ροή δεδομένων. Το router είναι το linksys wrt54g!

----------


## ShadowAngel

> Ρε παιδιά κάντε ένα κόπο και διαβάστε το thread ή έστω κάντε του ένα search δε γίνεται εδώ και 2 μήνες σχεδόν με το dslcube, για 1000οστή φορά να ασχολούμαστε με την κ...εξουσιοδότηση και τις αιτήσεις!Έλεος!



Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω....Έλεοοοοοοοςςςςςςςςς!!!

----------


## kostaschatzi

Εχω ενεργοποιηθει ολα ΟΚ.ομως έχω περασμενο στον υπολογιστη Λινουξ την εκδοση Σουσε 10.0 και δεν μου βλεπει το Μαικροκομ 2636 η εγω δεν βλεπω οτι το βλεπει, γενικως εχω χαθει.Θα εκτιμούσα πολυ οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια στο πως να συνδεθω στο ιντερνετ απο το Λίνουξ

----------


## kerko

Παιδιά γειά σας,
Από την αρχή θέλω να δηλώσω άσχετος. Τόσο καιρό περιμένοντας να ενεργοποιηθώ διάβαζα το forum για να είμαι έ΄τοιμος ότνα θα έρθει η ώρα. Αυριο κατα πάσα πιθανότητα θα συνδεθώ, όπως μου είπαν, είναι έτοιμοι οι κωδικοί. Ετσι για την ιστορία, περιμένω από τις 3/1. Τώρα, θα ήθελα να συνδέσω την γραμμή και με το laptop kai me to desktop. πως μπορώ να το κάνω αυτό; Μου είπαν και για σουιτσ αλλά και για usb χωρίς να καταλάβω. Μιά βοήθεια;;
ευχαριστώ

----------


## geodimis

> Παιδιά γειά σας,
> Από την αρχή θέλω να δηλώσω άσχετος. Τόσο καιρό περιμένοντας να ενεργοποιηθώ διάβαζα το forum για να είμαι έ΄τοιμος ότνα θα έρθει η ώρα. Αυριο κατα πάσα πιθανότητα θα συνδεθώ, όπως μου είπαν, είναι έτοιμοι οι κωδικοί. Ετσι για την ιστορία, περιμένω από τις 3/1. Τώρα, θα ήθελα να συνδέσω την γραμμή και με το laptop kai me to desktop. πως μπορώ να το κάνω αυτό; Μου είπαν και για σουιτσ αλλά και για usb χωρίς να καταλάβω. Μιά βοήθεια;;
> ευχαριστώ


Μπορείς να συνδέσεις το ένα με το LAN interface και το άλλο με την USB του microcom που είναι και το πιο απλό. Άν δε μείνεις ικανοποιημένος από την παραπάνω συνδεσμολογία, μπορείς να τα συνδέσεις και τα δύο στη LAN θύρα με τη βήθεια ενός switch ή hub!

----------


## DreamchaserGR

Tελικα υστερα απο 1,5+ μηνα αναμονης και τηλεφωνηματα επι τηλεφωνηματων σε ΟΤΕ και βιβο, η γραμμη μου σημερα (Κυριακη!::!)  ενεργοποιηθηκε...
ΑΛΛΑ οταν πηγα στο iface του μοντεμ για να εισαγω τα user και pass της demo συνδεσης που πηρα απο forthnet προσεξα οτι στο data rate εχει 384/128.
Το download απο ntua δεν υπερβαινει τα 35kb/sec πραγμα που δειχνει οτι η γραμμη ειναι οντως 384 (μην πω 256). 
Δεν νομιζω να κανω κατι λαθος, δλδ ελεος πια.
Ειδα σε προηγουμενα ποστ οτι καποιος φιλος ειχε προβλημα με το upload, τι εγινε τελικα?
Μηπως ειχε και καποιος αλλος παρομοιο προβλημα?
Αυριο παιρνω τηλ. ΟΤΕ+βιβο για να ξεκαθαρισει η κατασταση...(ελπιζω)

----------


## kpandelis

> @geodimis χαλια. πανω απο 200 δεν εχω ανεβει.
> Απο τη vivodi μου ειπε ο τεχνικος χτες οτι θα ειδοποιησει αυτος στον οτε και σημερα με πηραν τηλεφωνο απο τον οτε. το θεμα ειναι οτι ο τεχνικος του οτε με ρωτησε μηπως φταιει ο υπολογιστης μου, γιατι αν στειλει συνεργειο και βρουν την γραμμη οκ τοτε θα με χρεωσουν "ασκοπη μεταβαση".. δεν ξερω τι να κανω..  
> Κανεις αλλος παιδια εχει τοσο μεγαλο προβλημα με τη γραμμη του?


Το ίδιο πρόβλημα κι εγώ φίλε πάνω απο 33 δεν έχω sto download από την vivodi βρίκαν ότι η γραμμή μου έχει θόρυβο από τον ΟΤΕ που μίλησα γιατί έδωσα την βλάβη είπαν ότι η γραμμή είναι καθαρή και είμαι πολύ κοντά στον κόμβο. Έκανα ενα test πριν λίγο 
:::.. Download Stats ..:::
Connection is:: 244 Kbps about 0.2 Mbps (tested with 579 kB)
Download Speed is:: 30 kB/s
Tested From:: http://testmy.net (server1)
Test Time:: Mon Feb 6 18:03:52 UTC+0200 2006 
Bottom Line:: 4X faster than 56K 1MB download in 34.13 sec 
Diagnosis: May need help : running at only 66.67 % of your hosts average (vivodi.gr) 
Validation Link:: http://testmy.net/stats/id-WQU719SHD

Θα βάλω φίλτρο εκτός από το spliter και βλέπουμε :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Nounoukos

224 ειναι καλα!! εγω μεχτι 205 εχω φτασει. σε εμενα ο τεχνικος του οτε εδωσε pass και username για να μπω με την οτενετ και να δω αν κατεβαζω κανονικα.. τελικα και με την οτενετ κατεβαζω με 25 ενω με βιβοντι φτανει και 30.
Σημερα δηλωσα βλαβη και ειδομεν..φανταζομαι οτι θα ταλαιπωρηθουμε αρκετα μεχρι να φτιαξει και ειναι κριμα..
Το εντωπωσιακο ειναι οτι απο τον οτε με πηραν τηλεφωνο χτες κυριακη!!! μου ειπε επισης (ο του οτε)οτι πολλοι με συνδεση βιβοντι εχουν αυτο το προβλημα.

----------


## Achilleas

:::.. Download Stats ..:::
Connection is:: 406 Kbps about 0.4 Mbps (tested with 1013 kB)
Download Speed is:: 50 kB/s
Tested From:: http://testmy.net (server1)
Test Time:: Mon Feb 06 2006 19:50:34 GMT+0200 (GTB Standard Time) 
Bottom Line:: 7X faster than 56K 1MB download in 20.48 sec 
Diagnosis: Looks Great : 10.93 % faster than the average for host (vivodi.gr) 
Validation Link:: http://testmy.net/stats/id-7SHP0TOD4 


Σήμερα συνδέθηκα για πρώτη φορά με Vivodi.
Μια χαρά η ταχύτητα στο Περιστέρι (ειδικά για τέτοια ώρα).  :Smile:

----------


## t300

> μου ειπε επισης (ο του οτε)οτι πολλοι με συνδεση βιβοντι εχουν αυτο το προβλημα.


Αν κλειδώνει το router στα 384, δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι πρόβλημα της vivodi.  :Wink:

----------


## mpampis81

Connection is:: 419 Kbps about 0.4 Mbps (tested with 579 kB)
Download Speed is:: 51 kB/s
Tested From:: http://testmy.net (server1)
Test Time:: Mon Feb 6 23:09:04 UTC+0200 2006 
Bottom Line:: 7X faster than 56K 1MB download in 20.08 sec 
Diagnosis: Looks Great : 14.48 % faster than the average for host (vivodi.gr) 
Validation Link:: http://testmy.net/stats/id-4TSOFKY9Q 
Αυτή είναι η ταχύτητά μου που δοκίμασα πριν λίγο γιατί ποτέ όμως δεν κατεβάζω με 51kb/sec?Ούτε με το azureus ούτε με άλλα προγράματα  :Evil:

----------


## t300

Από ftp με πόσο κατεβάζεις; Tα p2p δεν είναι αξιόπιστος τρόπος μέτρησης της ταχύτητας.

----------


## mpampis81

Όταν λες ftp? :Sad:  Τι εννοείς?Δοκιμάζω σε άλλη σελίδα την ταχύτητά μου και μου βγάζει 222 kb/sec (27,75 kb/sec)  :Redface:

----------


## t300

Δοκίμασε να κατεβάσεις κάποιο αρχείο από γρήγορο server (microsoft/symantec/ntua) και δες τι ταχύτητα πιάνεις.

----------


## mpampis81

Για ένα αρχειάκι που ήταν 480 kb χρειάστηκα 12 sec δηλαδή κατεβάζω με 40 kb/sec.Γιατί όμως δεν πιάνω σε p2p πάνω από 30 kb/sec?  :Redface:

----------


## Nounoukos

> Αν κλειδώνει το router στα 384, δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι πρόβλημα της vivodi.


υπαρχει τροπος να τσεκαρουμε αν συμβαινει κατι τετοιο? μηπως ειναι ευκολο να δωσεις μερικες πληροφοριες παραπανω?   :Respekt:

----------


## onefluffycloud

Εχει δοκιμασει κανεις μετατροπη συνδεσης dsl μεσω του δικτου της vivodi σε dsl cube? πηρα τηλ. και μου ειπαν οτι θα μηνω 20 μερες χωρις internet!!! ξερει κανει τιποτα?

----------


## ThuNderGr

Πρέπει να κάνεις διακοπή της γραμμής που έχεις, να αγοράσεις τον κύβο και να ξανακάνεις αίτηση :Smile: 

NikosV  :Wink:

----------


## captain556

Ρε παιδιά βοηθήστε με σε κάτι γιατι τα έχω πάρει.
Αγόρασα το dsl cube πριν 1,5 μήνα και ενεργοποιήθηκε σε 40 μέρες περίπου.
Ύστερα μου ήρθε ένας φάκελος με του κωδικούς σύνδεσης
και 1 μήνα συνδρομή στο videosport.gr.
Αλλά μέσα δεν βρήκα κανέναν άλλο κωδικό για 20 mp3 download απο το mp3greek.gr.

Πήρα τηλ. στην εξυπηρέτηση πελτατών και μου λένε το εξής κουφό
Κάθε dsl cube περιέχει ένα απο τα δύο ,ή συνδρομή στο videosport ή 20 mp3 απο το mprgreek.

Αυτό δεν αναφέρετε πουθενά ,ούτε καν στο site της vivodi.
Λέει καθαρά ότι κάνει δώρο συνδρομή στο videosport και 20 mp3.

Ορίστε και το link που το λέει http://dslcube.vivodi.gr/

Απο mp3 έχω να φάνε και η κότες και κατεβάζω όσα θέλω free μάλιστα
αλλά γιατί μας περνάνε για τόσο μ.λ.κες

----------


## hamilcar

*@Captain556*
Ακόμα δεν έχω πάρει κωδικούς πρόσβασης και τα υπόλοιπα και αγόρασα τον κύβο από τις 15/12/2005.

Είναι πάντως παραπάνω από προφανές ότι η λέξη κλειδί είναι το *ΚΑΙ* (προσφορά Α ΚΑΙ Β   και όχι προσφορά Α Ή Β) 

Εγώ θα ενεργούσα (ή _θα ενεργήσω_, αν συμβεί και σε εμένα ως εξής):

E-mail προς Vivodi με αναφορά του θέματος και αναμονή ΓΡΑΠΤΗΣ απάντησης τους.

Σε περίπτωση μη συμμόρφωσης καταγγελία στο 1520 (Γενική Γραμματεία Καταναλωτή του Υπουργείου Ανάπτυξης).

Μόνο έτσι συμπεριφερόμαστε εμείς σωστά και θα μάθουν και οι εταιρείες να συμπεριφέρονται σωστά.

Η τακτική "έλα μωρε δε βαριέσαι" τελικά οδηγεί σε περισσότερη αδιαφορία και ασυδοσία.

----------


## greg7vas

Loipon mages ego eimai foithths kai den exo grammh ote.

Thelo loipon na balo grammh vivodi kai kapaki na petakso pano adsl mono kai na glitoso apo ta pagia tou ote.


Phga plaisio kai mou eipe pos an baleis leei mono vivodi grammh meta den mporeis na baleis to paketo ADSL cube alla mono na plhroneis ana mhna ksexorista. 

Isxyei ayto?

ThnX!!~

----------


## Garry

:::.. Download Stats ..:::
Connection is:: 438 Kbps about 0.4 Mbps (tested with 1013 kB)
Download Speed is:: 53 kB/s
Tested From:: http://testmy.net (server1)
Test Time:: Wed Feb 08 2006 12:17:58 GMT+0200 
Bottom Line:: 8X faster than 56K 1MB download in 19.32 sec 
Diagnosis: Looks Great : 20 % faster than the average for host (vivodi.gr) 
Validation Link:: http://testmy.net/stats/id-EU2RDOA1V 

οταν τους ρωτησα με τι ταχυτητες θα κατεβαζω μου ειπαν 64κ σταθερα...
α ρε νουμερα της vivo.Εβιβα!

----------


## apok

Αν ψάξεις στο φόρουμ θα διαπιστώσεις ότι τα 53 σου ειναι μια χαρά για 512 γραμμή!!

----------


## Garry

http://www.testmy.net/forum/index.php?topic=11578.0 κοιταξτε αυτο το forum  παιδια να δειτε τι "προβληματα" εχουν οσοι δε ζουν στην Ελλαδα.5.2mb  632kb/sec!!!
και εμεις πρεπει να χαιρομαστε με τα 53.

----------


## λενι

παιδια πριν μια βδομαδα πηρα το adslcube και προσπαθησα να εγκαταστησω τον router και μου ζηταει να δωσω username  και  pwsd για να προχωρησει η εγκατασταση.Αυτα εγω που τα βρισκω?

----------


## Garry

:Drunk:  πες μας τι πινεις εσυ και δε μας δινεις τα΄χεις χαμενα ανησυχω για σεεενααα!

----------


## hamilcar

> ζηταει να δωσω username  και  pwsd για να προχωρησει η εγκατασταση.Αυτα εγω που τα βρισκω?


Τι είδους εγκατάσταση πας να κάνεις μέσω USΒ ή μέσω ETHERNET?

Για την USB δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται κάποιος κωδικός. 

Τα απαραίτητα, για τη σύνδεση μέσω ETHERNET, Username και Password αναφέρονται στις οδηγίες εγκατάστασης που υπάρχουν στο cd της Vivodi αλλά και το ελληνικό QIG του microcom που υπάρχει στο cd της microcom.

Μπορείς όμως να δεις κι εδώ:
Microcom AD2636
Microcom USB AD 2622

----------


## papis

Ηθελα να ρωτησω αν υπαρχει περίπτωση να ανάβει το dsl link σταθερα και να μην έχει ενεργοποιηθεί πλήρως η dsl. Εγώ είμαι Shared LLU ,μόλις το πράσινο φώτακι του dsl link ανάψε σταθερά πήρα demo της forthnet και κάνοντας όλες τις ρυθμίσεις(απο προηγούμενα post) δεν μπορω να συνδεθώ (ppp authentication erro(απο το og toy modem)r  αν και οι κωδικοι  είναι σίγουρα σωστοι).Πηρα την vivodi  και μου είπαν οτι είναι στα σταδια ενεργοποίησης...Πήρα και μία netcarta... τα ιδία.
Τελος παρατηρώ οτι με pstn συνδέομαι στα 31,200.Eιναι φυσιολογικό..?Θέλω να πώ δεν θα έπρεπε να συδέεται κανονικά απο τη στιγμή που η γραμμή του modem ειναι στο phone του splitter?
ευχαριστω

----------


## hamilcar

Εχεις κάνει όλες τις απαραίτητες ρυθμίσεις αρχικά για τη Forthnet;
Δοκίμασες να συνδέσεις το Modem απ' ευθείας στη γραμμή;

----------


## papis

Yeap...Τα εκανα και τα 2....Καπου αλλου ειναι το προβλημα γιατι και με την netcarta εχω το ιδιο προβλημα...

----------


## ThuNderGr

> παιδια πριν μια βδομαδα πηρα το adslcube και προσπαθησα να εγκαταστησω τον router και μου ζηταει να δωσω username και pwsd για να προχωρησει η εγκατασταση.Αυτα εγω που τα βρισκω?


 
Αυτά που λες είναι το username kai το password που θα σου δώσει η vivodi ... όταν ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή σου από ΟΤΕ και όταν ενημερωνεί από αυτόν η Vivodi.

----------


## ThuNderGr

Papi έχω ξαναδιαβάσει κάπου ένα παρόμοιο με το δικό σου πρόβλημα. Γίνεται να μην έχει ενεργοποιηθεί πλήρως η γραμμή σου και ας ανάβει το Link. Περίμενε και αύριο να δεις...

----------


## captain556

> *@Captain556*
> Ακόμα δεν έχω πάρει κωδικούς πρόσβασης και τα υπόλοιπα και αγόρασα τον κύβο από τις 15/12/2005.
> 
> Είναι πάντως παραπάνω από προφανές ότι η λέξη κλειδί είναι το *ΚΑΙ* (προσφορά Α ΚΑΙ Β και όχι προσφορά Α Ή Β) 
> 
> Εγώ θα ενεργούσα (ή _θα ενεργήσω_, αν συμβεί και σε εμένα ως εξής):
> 
> E-mail προς Vivodi με αναφορά του θέματος και αναμονή ΓΡΑΠΤΗΣ απάντησης τους.
> 
> ...


HAMILCAR
Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου ,αν δεν με παράτρυνες εσύ δεν θα έπερνα κωδικούς.

Τους ξαναπήρα αρχικά ενα τηλ. στο 13880 και τους ζητούσα εξηγήσεις για τους κωδικούς
για τα 20 mp3.Αλλά αυτοι το ίδιο παραμύθι ,ότι δίνουν δώρο ενα απο τα δύο.
Έπειτα τους εξηγούσα πως στο site αναφέρει καθαρά ότι τα δίνει και τα δύο 
αλλα σινέχιζαν το παραμύθι που τους είχαν πει οι προιστάμενη να λένε.

Τελος πάντων αφου δεν έβγαλα άκρη ,τους έσετιλα ενα mail 
αναφέροντας την δυσαρέσκεια μου και πως θα κηνιθώ νομικά αν δεν μου τους δώσουν.

Εκει να δείτε ανταπόκριση ,με πήραν αμέσως τηλέφωνο μόλις  λάβανε  το mail
και μου εξήγησαν μου οτι έχει γίνει παρεξήγηση και πως η κωδική 
θα έρθουν σε άλλο φάκελο.

Πάντος γενικά η vivodi εχει την χειροτερη εξυπηρέτηση που υπάρχει
και πρέπει να σου βγει η ψυχή για να βγάλεις άκρη μαζί τους.

Τελος πάντων ,τουλάχιστον εγω βρήκα άκρη
ελπίζω και άλλοι που έχουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα να απαιτήσουν τους κωδικούς
και να μην τους αφήσουν να περάσει έτσι.
όχι πως είναι τόσο σημαντικό τα 20 mp3 αλλά γιατι να μας περνάνε για ηλίθιους.

----------


## mpampis81

Υπάρχει ενδεχόμενο αντί για 512 να μας έχει με 356 ο ΟΤΕ?  :Sad:   Αν πάρουμε τηλ στο 134 θα μου πουν?Η σύνδεση,το 5μηνο αρχίζει από την στιγμή που ενεργοποιεί την γραμμή ο ΟΤΕ ή από την στιγμή που παίρνουμε τους φάκελους με τους κωδικούς?Γιατί δουλέυω με adsl αλλά δεν μου έχουν έρθει οι κωδικοί σε φάκελο,εδώ και μία εβδομάδα!  :Thumbs up:

----------


## kokos_13

> Υπάρχει ενδεχόμενο αντί για 512 να μας έχει με 356 ο ΟΤΕ?   Αν πάρουμε τηλ στο 134 θα μου πουν?Η σύνδεση,το 5μηνο αρχίζει από την στιγμή που ενεργοποιεί την γραμμή ο ΟΤΕ ή από την στιγμή που παίρνουμε τους φάκελους με τους κωδικούς?Γιατί δουλέυω με adsl αλλά δεν μου έχουν έρθει οι κωδικοί σε φάκελο,εδώ και μία εβδομάδα!


Μπες στο modem σου και εκεί γράφει με τι γραμμή έχεις συνδεθεί.Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει τέτοια περίπτωση (είπαμε είναι απατεώνες αλλά τόσο πολύ???  :Wink:  Ο φάκελος εμένα μου ήρθε με courier στο σπίτι μετά από 5 μέρες περίπου...

----------


## Nounoukos

::.. Download Stats ..:::
Connection is:: 208 Kbps about 0.2 Mbps (tested with 2992 kB)
Download Speed is:: 25 kB/s
Tested From:: http://testmy.net (server1)
Test Time:: Thu, 09 Feb 2006 00:27:06 GMT+0200 
Bottom Line:: 4X faster than 56K 1MB download in 40.96 sec 
Diagnosis: May need help : running at only 57.14 % of your hosts average (vivodi.gr) 
Validation Link:: http://testmy.net/stats/id-AUKY739ZN 


μηπως τελικα το testmy.net οντως δεν ειναι και ο καλυτερος τροπος να μετρησεις κανεις την γραμμη του?Αμεσως αφου εκανα το παραπανω τεσταρισμα στο testmy, ακολουθησα την συμβουλη του τεχνικου της vivodi και κατεβασα 2 αρχεια απο το www.nvidia.com. Τα αρχεια κατεβαιναν με περιπου 22,4 kbp/s ΤΟ ΚΑΘΕ ΕΝΑ αρα 45 συνολο! τι συμβαινει αραγε? Ποσα kbp/s ειναι ικανοποιητικα για μια γραμμη 512?

----------


## kokos_13

Με την 512/128 κατεβάζω από direct link μέχρι 50 kb/s σταθερή ταχύτητα.Σε τορρεντ καταστάσεις  συνήθως 15 kb/s μέσω όρο ενώ το upload μέχρι 20 kb/s...Συνήθως τόσο κατεβάζουν όσους έχω ρωτήσει με την ίδια σύνδεση...

----------


## gastone_2005

> Υπάρχει ενδεχόμενο αντί για 512 να μας έχει με 356 ο ΟΤΕ?   Αν πάρουμε τηλ στο 134 θα μου πουν?Η σύνδεση,το 5μηνο αρχίζει από την στιγμή που ενεργοποιεί την γραμμή ο ΟΤΕ ή από την στιγμή που παίρνουμε τους φάκελους με τους κωδικούς?Γιατί δουλέυω με adsl αλλά δεν μου έχουν έρθει οι κωδικοί σε φάκελο,εδώ και μία εβδομάδα!


Μάλλον θες να πεις 384...Υπάρχει...Εμένα μου βάλαν 384/128 γραμμή αρχικά και το ειδα απο το interface του router..Την επόμενη που θα πηγαινα στον ΟΤΕ για το σχετικο κραξιμο ξαναμπηκα και ειδα οτι την ειχαν αλλαξει..Δηλώστε Βλάβη..(Αν υπήρχε γραμμή του Οτε για την ανευθυνότητα του οργανισμού, τα τηλεφωνα θα είχαν πάρει φωτιά... :Whistle:  )

----------


## DreamchaserGR

Kαι σε μενα συνεβη το ιδιο. Στην αρχη ειχανε ενεργοποιησει 384 γραμμη απο τον ΟΤΕ. Την επομενη μερα το πρωι πηρα στο 134 τηλ. τους το ειπα και μου ειπανε οτι προφανως εχει γινει καποιο λαθος γιατι η αιτηση για την ενεργοποιηση εκρεμουσε ακομη και οτι σε 1-2 μερες θα ειναι ετοιμη η γραμμη!!!Το μεσημερι της ιδιας μερας οταν γυρισα απο την δουλεια η γραμμη ειχε γινει ηδη 512.

----------


## papis

Τελικά με τουs κωδικούς της vivodi  δουλευει μια χαρά...Ισως με το shared LLU  να μην μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις demo Forthnet ktl

----------


## morpheus

Ναι αυτο ισχύει, μονο Vivodi ISP παιζει και ισως HOL αλλα με ειδικό πακέτο.

Πάντως η καθυστερηση στην ενεργοποιηση ειναι τεράστια και νομίζω οτι οφείλεται στον ΟΤΕ. Εγώ έχω κάνει αίτηση 30/1 για shared LLU και παιρνω σημερα στον ΟΤΕ, μου λένε δεν τους έχει έρθει η αιτηση αποδεσμευσης τοπικού βρόχου. Καπάκι παιρνω Vivodi, μου λένε οτι την εχουν στείλει αρχές Φεβρουαρίου, και να μην βασίζομαι στην πληροφορηση του ΟΤΕ γιατί δημιουργεί προβλήματα και παραξηγήσεις. Τους ρώτησα ποσο καιρό θα παρει και μου είπε οτι ο ΟΤΕ έχει ορίσει ως μεγιστο χρόνο τις 20 εργάσιμες αλλα το ξεπερναει, παρά τις πιέσεις της Vivodi.

Εμένα αυτο μου φαίνεται παράλογο καθώς για γραμμη ΟΤΕ ο χρόνος ενεργοποιησης ειναι πλέον σαφώς μικρότερος, και τελωςπαντων δεν καταλαβαινω τι ειναι αυτο που κανουν και τους παιρνει τοσο καιρο.
Τυπικά να αναφέρω οτι ειχα κανει αιτηση για διακοπή της γραμμης ΟΤΕ ωστε να παρω το DSLCube και μου είπαν σε 3 μερες. 10 μερες μετα η γραμμη επαιζε και η συνδεση εκκρεμούσε. Μετά απο τηλεφωνικο τεννις 134-->121-->"κέντρο τεχνικών"-->κατάστημα της περιοχής μου δινουν το τηλ των τεχνικών της περιοχής, όπου δεν μπορύσα να πιασω γραμμη, οποτε παω ο ιδιος εκει. ηταν λοιπον 2-3 "τεχνικοι" με δυο τηλεφωνα μπροστα τους ο καθενας και μιλούσαν συνεχεια με συνδρομητες. Τελως παντων πολύ ευγενικοί, μιλησαν με τον "τεχνικο" που εκανε τις συνδέσεις αποσυνδέσεις, ο οποίος κάπου είχε ξεχασει την αιτηση μου, και μου λένε μεχρι το μεσημερι θα εχει κοπεί (ήταν 12 περιπου). Ε μεχρι να παω σπιτι μου δηλαδη σε 15' ειχε κοπεί!

Συμπέρασμα: Η καθυστέρηση οφείλεται στη γραφειοκρατία και μόνο αφου η αιτηση μου έπρεπε να παει στα κεντρικά, από εκεί να σταλεί εντολή στους τεχνικούς της περιοχής, να την τυπώσουν, να τη δώσουν στο cable guy και αυτος να κανεις την συνδεση, αποσυνδεση μεσε σε 15'!

Η Vivodi δεν θα μπορουσε να κινηθει νομικα βάσει της απελευθέρωσης του τοπικου βροχου και της υποχρεωσης του ΟΤΕ να τον παραχωρεί; Το να καθυστερεί 1 μηνα η ακομα χειροτερα να πρεπει να διακοψεις το Internet για 1 μηνα ειναι πολύ αρνητικό. Προσωπικα αν το ήξερα μαλλον δε θα ειχα παρει DSLCube γιατι ηθελα το Internet για 2 μηνες μεχρι να φυγω για Αγγλία.
Δηλαδή τόσο δύσκολο είναι να κανεις κατευθείαν μια αίτηση αλλαγής της ΑΡΥΣ σε Shared LLU Vivodi και να αλλαζει ο τεχνικός ενα καλώδιο, να ενημερώνεται αυτοματα και το σύστημα λογαριασμών για να μην σε χρεώνουν πλέον και τέλος;

----------


## Delijohn

Το κάνουν στις άλλες εταιρίες (ποτέ οτε και otenet) για να να δυσαρεστούνται οι πελάτες..
Επειδή σκέφτομαι να βάλω τον κύβο παρόλο που υπάρχει αυτό το κόλλημα-καφρίλα του οτε το μικρό και ταπεινό μου μυαλό σκέφτηκε το εξής:
Παίρνεις φίλε μου Χ (μεθαύριο εγώ, μακάρι) την vivodi και σου λέει εμείς στείλαμε την αίτηση..
Ωραιάααα. Πως σε λένε δεσποινίς/φίλε μου? Δώσε μου τον υπευθυνό σου.. Ωραία! Κυρία Μάρια Γλυκοκουράδα μου, είδα πως τα παιδιά/τηλεφωνικό κέντρο λένε την εχουν στείλει την αίτηση.. κάντε μου τη χάρη να στείλετε ΤΩΡΑ πάλι την αίτηση και καπάκι σε ΕΜΕΝΑ, ΤΩΩΩΩΡΑ! 
1) Ξέρετε δεν γίνεται να την ξαναστείλουμε...
2) Δεν γίνεται να την στειλουμε σε εσας. ..
Απάντηση..
1) Σαν πελάτης σας πρέπει να καταλάβετε οτι δυσαρεστούμαι, έχω δώσει κάποια χρήματα για το %^*πακέτο σας. Η θα με "υποστήριξετε" σαν πελάτη σας στον ΟΤΕ ή θα πλακωθούμε και μεταξύ μας και θα σας $*(&$( και θα πάρω και τα λεφτά μου πίσω.
2) Στείλτε την πάλι..κρατήστε το τηλέφωνο και όνομα αν γίνεται αυτού που την παρέλαβε και στείλτε μου με ΦΑΞ ΤΩΡΑΑΑΑ την επιβεβαίωση λήψης του φαξ.
ΜΕΤΑ...
1) Το τραβάς όσο πάει και τους δυσφημείς...όσο μπορείς. Δίνεις περιθώριο ημερών και δεν ξεχνάς να πάρεις τα λεφτά και τον πληγωμένο εγωισμό σου πίσω..αχαχαχα
2) Παίρνεις μετά τον ΟΤΕ και τους χ**εις πατώκορφα! Θα σας κάνω, θα σας δείξω, απειλές φωνές.. δίνεις περιθώριο και απειλείς με μυνήσεις αφού πριν κάνεις καν κίνηση είχες πάρει το 134 και σου είχαν πει όλα καλά από πόρτες. Επίσης καταγγελίες με όλα τα στοιχεία στον συνήγορο του πολίτη και στη "γενική παρέα βοηθών και συμπονούντων του καταναλωτή"..
Αν το κάνουν αυτό πάνω από 10 άτομα, τραβάς κι ένα Μάκη ή ένα δελτίο Star με μισοκλαμμένο ύφος για να "στρώσουν".....
Ή ΟΧΙ???????

Επειδή αποκλείεται να είμαι τόσο έξυπνος, πείτε μου που κάνω λάθος να μου πέσουν τα "φτερά" της επανάστασης..  :Razz:

----------


## sdn

> Επειδή αποκλείεται να είμαι τόσο έξυπνος, πείτε μου που κάνω λάθος να μου πέσουν τα "φτερά" της επανάστασης..


 Πουθενά δεν κάνεις λάθος.  :Smile:  :One thumb up:  :Smile:  
  Μόνο μην μεταφράσεις τα &^%& κλπ σύμβολα. Ένταση ναι, αλλά μέσα στα «σωστά» πλαίσια.  :Very Happy:

----------


## morpheus

Εγώ πάντως έστειλα mail στη Vivodi και τον ΟΤΕ και τους ζήτησα να μου απαντήσουν επισήμως για τον αν εχει σταλεί η αίτηση μου με αρ πρωτοκόλου ώστε να κάνω διασταύρωση. Ρώτησα και τους δύο επίσης τι χρονική δέσμευση έχει ο ΟΤΕ για να παραδώσει τη (sharedLLU) γραμμή.  Ήμουν δεικτικός, αλλά κόσμιος, καθότι πρώτη επικοινωνία και δεν ήθελα να δώσω δικαιώματα. Εάν λάβω πάντως κάποια γενικόλογη απάντηση ή καθόλου απάντηση, θα βγούνε τα μπιστόλια!

----------


## player74

θα ρωτησω κατι ασχετο με αυτα που λετε.
εχω κι εγω dsl cube (πεταει!) με montem το  microcom router ad 2636.
μπορει να μου υποδειξει καποιος την διαδικασια ανοιγματος των port's;
ή εαν υπαρχει σχετικο topic στο forum ας κανει καπιος ενα κοπο να μου τον γνωστοποιησει.
δεν με ενδιαφερουν πια port ανοιγουμε για διαφορες εφαρμογες-προγραμματα αλλα το πως με το συγκεκριμενο μοντεμ.

thanks  :Thinking:

----------


## Nounoukos

@player74 ριξε μια ματια σε αυτη τη σελιδα. 
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...=27927&page=10
κι εγω απο εκει εμαθα να ανοιγω ports

----------


## Delijohn

Γιατί τότε έχουν όλοι πρόβλημα ρε guys?
Ποτέ δεν ήμουν ο άγριος στο τηλέφωνο, (το ακριβώς αντίθετο-πρεπει να περιμένουμε κι άλλο? α οκ 1000 συγγνώμη) αλλά έχω ήδη νευριάσει με τα τόσα post για την καθυστέρηση ενεργοποιήσεων..
Δεν νομίζω πως βρήκα την συνταγή επιτυχίας για να μη μας καθυστερήσει ο οτε αλλά θέλω να μάθω που αλλού σκαλώνουν οι περισσότεροι!

----------


## morpheus

> Γιατί τότε έχουν όλοι πρόβλημα ρε guys?
> Ποτέ δεν ήμουν ο άγριος στο τηλέφωνο, (το ακριβώς αντίθετο-πρεπει να περιμένουμε κι άλλο? α οκ 1000 συγγνώμη) αλλά έχω ήδη νευριάσει με τα τόσα post για την καθυστέρηση ενεργοποιήσεων..
> Δεν νομίζω πως βρήκα την συνταγή επιτυχίας για να μη μας καθυστερήσει ο οτε αλλά θέλω να μάθω που αλλού σκαλώνουν οι περισσότεροι!


Δεν καταλαβαινω σε ποιον/ποιους απευθυνεσαι και τι εννοείς.

----------


## referravag

> Γιατί τότε έχουν όλοι πρόβλημα ρε guys?
> Ποτέ δεν ήμουν ο άγριος στο τηλέφωνο, (το ακριβώς αντίθετο-πρεπει να περιμένουμε κι άλλο? α οκ 1000 συγγνώμη) αλλά έχω ήδη νευριάσει με τα τόσα post για την καθυστέρηση ενεργοποιήσεων..
> Δεν νομίζω πως βρήκα την συνταγή επιτυχίας για να μη μας καθυστερήσει ο οτε αλλά θέλω να μάθω που αλλού σκαλώνουν οι περισσότεροι!


Ούτε εγώ καταλαβαίνω πιο είναι το πρόβλημμά σου!Από τη στιγμή που η εταιρεία(Vivodi) μας δουλεύει κανονικότατα και κοντεύει να φτάσει Μάρτης* ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ* ,αντί να κάτσουν και να ενεργοποιήσουν τις συνδέσεις μας,πως θέλεις να αντιδράσουμε;

Εγώ πχ,έχω στείλει τα χαρτιά μου από τις 29 Δεκέμβρη και ακόμη περιμένω.Τι θέλεις να λέω εγώ και όλοι οι άλλοι που αντιμετωπίζουμε το ίδιο πρόβλημα;Να την επαινέσουμε την Vivodi;Για την εξυπηρέτησή της και την εντιμότητά της?Εσένα καλά έκανε και σου ενεργοποίησε το πακέτο σου μέσα στα χρονικά πλαίσια που σου είχε δώσει.Για σκέψου όμως να είσουν στη θέση μας.Θα είσουν υπομονετικός και ανεκτικός;

Όσο για τις αγριάδες που λές για το τηλέφωνο,είναι φυσιολογικές, διότι όταν έχει ενάμιση μήνα και δεν σου δίνει μια σαφή εξήγηση για το τι συμβαίνει και λέει ότι του έρχεται ό άλλος στο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο για να μπαλώσει την κατάσταση,φυσιολογικό είναι να αντιδράσεις.

Και κάτι τελευταίο.Ακόμα και ο ΟΤΕ να μας καθυστερεί,τότε ποιος φταίει;Εγώ;Η Vivodi έχει μια συγκεκριμένη σύμβαση μαζί του που ορίζει ανώτερο όριο για την παράδωση της γραμής τις 20 εργάσιμες μέρες.Ακόμα και ο ΟΤΕ να φταίει δική της δουλειά είναι να δει τι συμβαίνει.Ας τα βγάλει πέρα μόνη της.Από τη στιγμή που προπληρώνεις κάτι και βλέπεις ότι έχεις δώσει τα λεφτά σου τζάμπα τι πρέπει να κάνεις;Τι να το κάνω εγώ άμα είναι να μου το ενεργοποιήσει το καλοκαίρι που δεν το χρειάζομαι?

----------


## aroutis

@referravag. 

Οτι και να συμβαίνει στη περίπτωσή σου, και οσο και νευριασμένος και να σαι, δεν σου δίνει τίποτα το δικαίωμα να συμπεριφέρεσαι στο συγκεκριμένο χώρο έτσι. 

Χαρακτηρισμοί σαν αυτούς που χρησιμοποιείς με απλά προσχήματα το "@" ειναι το λιγοτερο αχαρακτήριστοι και παρακαλώ να τους αποφεύγεις.

Θα ήταν δε καλό από τη στιγμή που ΟΝΤΩΣ εισαι (και δίκαια) δυσαρεστημένος από αυτό που συμβαινει να προέβεις σε κάθε νόμιμη ενέργεια (ΕΕΤΤ, ΙΝΚΑ κλπ). Σε κάθε περίπτωση να βρίζεις με το τρόπο που βρίζεις πάντως δεν βοηθάς τον εαυτό σου σε τίποτα.

----------


## λενι

> Τι είδους εγκατάσταση πας να κάνεις μέσω USΒ ή μέσω ETHERNET?
> 
> Για την USB δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται κάποιος κωδικός. 
> 
> Τα απαραίτητα, για τη σύνδεση μέσω ETHERNET, Username και Password αναφέρονται στις οδηγίες εγκατάστασης που υπάρχουν στο cd της Vivodi αλλά και το ελληνικό QIG του microcom που υπάρχει στο cd της microcom.
> 
> Μπορείς όμως να δεις κι εδώ:
> Microcom AD2636
> Microcom USB AD 2622



Μεσω USB.Εχω ψαξει παντου.Σε οτι ειχε μεσα το ADSLCube αλλα τιποτα.

----------


## λενι

> Αυτά που λες είναι το username kai το password που θα σου δώσει η vivodi ... όταν ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή σου από ΟΤΕ και όταν ενημερωνεί από αυτόν η Vivodi.



Kai ego etsi pisteuo alla rotisa mipos einai kati allo.
euxaristo poli ThuNderGr!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Delijohn

Ρε guys με παρεξηγήσατε..δεν τα έχω πάρει με εσάς. Με τόσα post όμως που έχω δει για καθυστέρηση τα έχω πάρει με vivodi και οτε.. Εγώ δεν έχω βάλει το cube απλά επειδή ενδιαφέρομαι, λέω μα καλά τι τους λένε και αναγκάζονται όλοι να περιμένουν με σταυρωμένα χέρια και να βράζουν? τα ίδια θα τραβήξω κι εγώ?

----------


## Nounoukos

Τελικα οσο αφορα τα δωρεαν downloads απο το mpgreek στο  site αναφερει οτι ισχυει μεχρι εξαντλησεως των αποθεματων.
http://dslcube.vivodi.gr/
Θυμαται κανεις αν το ανεφερε αυτο απο την αρχη? μολις μου ηρθε ο φακελος με τους κωδικους και ειδα οτι εχει μονο τη συνδρομη στο videosports, πηρα τηλεφωνο για να παραπονεθω αλλα η υπαλληλος με ταπωσε κανονικα!...  :Sad:

----------


## t300

Δυστυχώς από ότι κατάλαβα παίρνεις ή το ένα ή το άλλο. Εμένα έστειλαν για το mpgreek. Τι να το κάνω αφού τραγούδια μπορείς να βρεις.

----------


## player74

> @player74 ριξε μια ματια σε αυτη τη σελιδα. 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...=27927&page=10
> κι εγω απο εκει εμαθα να ανοιγω ports


thanks και παλι

οσο γαι το αλλο και σε μενα για mp3 στειλανε.

----------


## macedonas4

> Τελικα οσο αφορα τα δωρεαν downloads απο το mpgreek στο  site αναφερει οτι ισχυει μεχρι εξαντλησεως των αποθεματων.
> http://dslcube.vivodi.gr/
> Θυμαται κανεις αν το ανεφερε αυτο απο την αρχη? μολις μου ηρθε ο φακελος με τους κωδικους και ειδα οτι εχει μονο τη συνδρομη στο videosports, πηρα τηλεφωνο για να παραπονεθω αλλα η υπαλληλος με ταπωσε κανονικα!...




Φίλε μου και γω θα ορκιζόμουν οτι πριν αγοράσω το cube την εποχη της σύγκρισης έλεγε ξεκάθαρα οτι θα στείλει και τα δύο σε όλους τους χρήστες χωρίς εξαντλήσεις αποθεμάτων και άλλα χαζά. Βέβαια όταν μου έστειλαν τους κωδικούς και είχε μόνο για τα τραγούδια πήρα και εγώ τηλ για να φάω το δικό μου τάπωμα από την τηλεφωνήτρια. Μπήκα και στη σελίδα του  cube και είδα οτι όντως έτσι λέει. Το παραμύθι είναι οτι σε όλους στέλνουν μόνο το ένα από τα δύο λέγωντας οτι το άλλο έχει εξαντληθεί και καλά!!! Δε ξέρω εαν υπάρχει λύση σε αυτό αλλά μου φαίνεται σκέτη κοροιδία.

----------


## mjah132

Απλώς να προσθέσω και γω ένα ακόμα μήνυμα εκφράζοντας την αγανακτησή μου για τις καθυστερήσεις στις ενεργοποιήσεις και το γεγονός ότι έχουμε γίνει μπαλλάκια ανάμεσα στον ΟΤΕ και την Vivo.

Έστειλα την αίτηση στις 29 Δεκεμβρίου, η Vivo την πήρε 17/1, την έστειλε στον ΟΤΕ 19/1 και ο ΟΤΕ ακόμα να την περάσει στο σύστημα, όπως μου έιπαν τα τζιμάνια του 134.

Καλό Πάσχα δηλαδή!

----------


## referravag

Μια ερώτηση!Σήμερα μετά από ενάμιση μήνα με πήρε τηλ ο τεχνικός από τη Vivodi για να μου δώσει κωδικούς!Ολα καλά και ωραία!Έχω μόνο μία απορία.

Αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι μέσα με το Cube και το λαμπάκι που λεέι DSL LINK είναι μόνιμα αναμένο ενώ το DSL ACT αναβοσβήνει.Είμαι κανονικά μέσα στο internet,όμως συμβαίνει κάτι κουλό.

Ανά τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα ο κύκλος στη μπάρα εργασίας που είναι πράσινος(Internet connection established), γίνεται κόκκινος για μια στιγμή(Internet connention closed) και ξανά πάλι πράσινος.Τι συμβαίνει; Μήπως δεν έχω κάποια ρύθμιση σωστή;

1)Έχω γραμμή PSTN.
2)Το Microcom είναι εγκατεστημένο και συνδεδεμένο με USB σύνδεση.
3)Έχω επιλέξει το προτόκολλο PPPoA Annex A greece.

----------


## paulsal

Το εχεις συνδέσει με usb. Ethernet δεν εχεις?

----------


## kohran

Ρε παιδιά έχει στείλει κανείς mail στο customerservice@vivodi.gr πρόσφατα; 
Όταν στέλνω μετά από κάποιες ώρες μου έρχεται πίσω απάντηση το δικό μου mail και τίποτα παραπάνω. Είναι κάτι σαν επιβεβαίωση ότι το πήραν ή άλλος ένας τρόπος για να μου δείξουν ότι με γράφουν κανονικά;

----------


## referravag

Μερικά στατιστικά και από εμένα από το test που έκανα στο testmy.net

:::.. Download Stats ..:::
Connection is:: 442 Kbps about 0.4 Mbps (tested with 2992 kB)
Download Speed is:: 54 kB/s
Tested From:: http://testmy.net (server1)
Test Time:: Tue Feb 14 16:43:52 UTC+0200 2006 
Bottom Line:: 8X faster than 56K 1MB download in 18.96 sec 
Diagnosis: Looks Great : 17.55 % faster than the average for host (vivodi.gr) 
Validation Link:: http://testmy.net/stats/id-YKCPN6ZEU 

Η μέτρηση έγινε μεσημέρι στις 16:45.

----------


## harryal

:::.. Download Stats ..:::
Connection is:: 450 Kbps about 0.4 Mbps (tested with 386 kB)
Download Speed is:: 55 kB/s
Tested From:: http://testmy.net (server2)
Test Time:: Tue Feb 14 2006 16:54:17 GMT+0200 (GTB Standard Time) 
Bottom Line:: 8X faster than 56K 1MB download in 18.62 sec 
Diagnosis: Looks Great : 19.68 % faster than the average for host (vivodi.gr) 
Validation Link:: http://testmy.net/stats/id-GNJIB4XC6

----------


## morpheus

Εμένα πάντως μετά το mail που εστειλα με πηραν απο τη Vivodi τηλέφωνο και μου ειπα οτι ο ΟΤΕ έχει ειδικό τμήμα για τις γραμμες χονδρικής ή τις Shared (δεν καταλαβα καλά) με το οποιο απαγορεύεται ρητως να συνδεθουν συνδρομητες, και λειτουργει ανεξαρτητα, για αυτο δεν φαινεται η αιτηση μου στο 134.

----------


## kohran

Εμένα ούτε μου απάντησαν ούτε τηλέφωνο με πήραν.
Δηλαδή για να καταλάβω, οι αιτήσεις μας τώρα βρίσκονται σε ειδικό τμήμα για τις γραμμές χονδρικής? Με αυτό το τμήμα δεν μπορεί να επικοινωνήσει κανείς, ούτε η vivodi? Και στην τελική αυτό το τμήμα καθυστερεί τις αιτήσεις ενώ τα άλλα τμήματα όχι? 
Και όλα αυτά δεν τα ξέρουν να μας τα πούν στο 134 που τους έχουμε τρελάνει στα τηλέφωνα, είναι μυστική πολιτική της vivodi. Ρε τι είναι αυτά που μας λένε. Ας με πάρουν μετά το mail που έστειλα να μου πούν αυτά και θα τους απαντήσω κατάλληλα. Αν και δεν νομίζω να επικοινωνήσουν και καθόλου γιατί πολύ απλά δεν μπορούν να δώσουν λογικές απαντήσεις σε αυτά που γίνονται.

----------


## referravag

Η σύνδεσή μου είναι 512/64.Μιλάω για DSL Cube.Είναι εντάξει ή πρέπει να επικοινωνήσω με τεχνικό της Vivodi.Δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι 512/128; :Thinking:  

Μήπως φταίει κάποια ρύθμιση; :Thinking:

----------


## ariadgr

> Η σύνδεσή μου είναι 512/64.Μιλάω για DSL Cube.Είναι εντάξει ή πρέπει να επικοινωνήσω με τεχνικό της Vivodi.Δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι 512/128; 
> 
> Μήπως φταίει κάποια ρύθμιση;


Προφανώς δεν είναι εντάξει. Έχει "κλειδώσει" σε λάθος ταχύτητα. Τηλεφώνησέ τους.

----------


## JiKL

και βεβαια να επικοινωνησεις με την vivodi...καποια λαθος ρυθμιση εχει γινει αλλα οχι απο την πλευρα σου αλλα απο την πλευρα του οτε!
(  το 64 στο λεει το router σωστα???)

----------


## referravag

Τελικά επικοινώνησα με τεχνικό της Vivodi και τη βρήκαμε τη λύση.Είχα βάλει λάθος φίλτρο.Έπρεπε να βάλω αυτό που λέει ADSL POTS SPLITER και όχι αυτό που λέει POTS/ISDN.

Τέλος καλό όλα καλά. :Very Happy:

----------


## andreasp

> Απλώς να προσθέσω και γω ένα ακόμα μήνυμα εκφράζοντας την αγανακτησή μου για τις καθυστερήσεις στις ενεργοποιήσεις και το γεγονός ότι έχουμε γίνει μπαλλάκια ανάμεσα στον ΟΤΕ και την Vivo.
> 
> Έστειλα την αίτηση στις 29 Δεκεμβρίου, η Vivo την πήρε 17/1, την έστειλε στον ΟΤΕ 19/1 και ο ΟΤΕ ακόμα να την περάσει στο σύστημα, όπως μου έιπαν τα τζιμάνια του 134.
> 
> Καλό Πάσχα δηλαδή!


Πριν απο 15 μερες αγορασα ενα dsl cube.
Πηγα μεσο ΑΡΗΣ γιατι δεν εχει πορτες η vivodi στην περιοχη μου.
Ετυχε να εχω εναν γνωστο στα κεντρικα του ΟΤΕ, και του μιλησα για να μου ενεργοποιησει την DSL.
Πραγματι εκανε δουλεια, παρολο που στην περιοχη μου εκρεμμουν 200 αιτησεις για DSL οπως μου ειπε.
Η απαντηση που πηρα ομως απο το στομα του ηταν "Καλα και εσυ? Απο Vivodi πήγες? Αν ησουν δικός μας θα σε ενεργοποιουσαμε αμεσως!"
Εννοειτε οτι του απαντησα καταλληλως!
Οπότε μην ρίχνουμε αυτη την καθυστέρηση στην Vivodi. Ο ΟΤΕ φανερά σαμποτάρει τις αλλες εταιρίες , πλην της θυγατρικης του ΟΤΕΝΕΤ.

----------


## aroutis

> Η απαντηση που πηρα ομως απο το στομα του ηταν "Καλα και εσυ? Απο Vivodi πήγες? Αν ησουν δικός μας θα σε ενεργοποιουσαμε αμεσως!"
> Εννοειτε οτι του απαντησα καταλληλως!
> Οπότε μην ρίχνουμε αυτη την καθυστέρηση στην Vivodi. Ο ΟΤΕ φανερά σαμποτάρει τις αλλες εταιρίες , πλην της θυγατρικης του ΟΤΕΝΕΤ.


Απλά ας τα ακούνε κάποιοι αυτά...  :Thumb down:

----------


## Martiniskiss

τι μοντεμ δινουν ρε παιδιά με το cube ??? γιατι ειμαι ανάμεσα σε αυτο και το adsl in a box της forthnet. Πειτε και καμια γνωμη αν θελετε.  :Smile:  
thanks

----------


## Delijohn

To adsl in a box δίνει ένα usb σπιρτόκουτο...και στην ίδια τιμή 384.
Πιστεύω ο κύβος είναι καλύτερη προσφορά..

----------


## kamenos

Εγώ δεν πιστεύω ότι το μόντεμ της vivodi είναι ό,τι καλύτερο. Έχετε μπει στο site της κατασκευάστριας εταιρίας να δείτε; Ούτε drivers για Linux δεν έχουν!

----------


## apok

> Εγώ δεν πιστεύω ότι το μόντεμ της vivodi είναι ό,τι καλύτερο. Έχετε μπει στο site της κατασκευάστριας εταιρίας να δείτε; Ούτε drivers για Linux δεν έχουν!


To 2636 έχει και ethernet. Άρα δε θες drivers :Wink:

----------


## JiKL

σημερα πηρα και επισημα τους κωδικους και ειμαι απο τους λιγους που του δωσανε την μηνιαια συνδρομη στο videosports.gr

----------


## anti

Εμένα με πήρανε τηλ. από Vivodi χθες και μου είπαν ότι η κούριερ ενημέρωσε ότι δεν με βρίσκει. Επίσης μου είπανε πως το 5μηνο αρχίζει από τη στιγμή που επιβεβαιωθεί το ότι έλαβα τον φάκελο από την κούριερ. Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο ισχύει αυτό, αλλά σίγουρα είναι ιδιαίτερα ευχάριστο μιας και είχα ήδη πάρει το user και το pass τηλεφωνικά 2 εβδομάδες πριν...

----------


## mclound

> Εμένα με πήρανε τηλ. από Vivodi χθες και μου είπαν ότι η κούριερ ενημέρωσε ότι δεν με βρίσκει. Επίσης μου είπανε πως το 5μηνο αρχίζει από τη στιγμή που επιβεβαιωθεί το ότι έλαβα τον φάκελο από την κούριερ. Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο ισχύει αυτό, αλλά σίγουρα είναι ιδιαίτερα ευχάριστο μιας και είχα ήδη πάρει το user και το pass τηλεφωνικά 2 εβδομάδες πριν...


Δεν θέλω να σε στενοχωρήσω αλλά τηλεφωνικά έμαθα πως απο τη στιγμή που ενεργοποιείται η σύνδεση μετράει ο χρόνος. Σήμερα έστειλα την αίτηση στην Vivodi και ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή μέσα στον Μάρτη να έχω "γρήγορο Internet"! Μένω Κορυδαλλό... εννοείται πως δεν υπάρχουν πόρτες και εδώ.

----------


## Delijohn

Σήμερα πήρα στο πλαίσιο και μου είπαν πως η προσφορά του κύβου με τα 89 τελική έγινε άφαντη και το αργότερο σε 10 μέρες θα επανακυκλοφορήσει...
Αναμείνατεεεε!
off-topic: επίσης στο 134 μου είπαν πως στο dslam μου υπάρχουν 45 πόρτες.. καλά είναι?

Τέλος, και στο 13880 και στο 134 έπιασα γραμμή σε λιγότερο από 15 δεύτερα! Απίστευτο?

----------


## kamenos

> To 2636 έχει και ethernet. Άρα δε θες drivers


Ναι αλλά εγώ δεν έχω κάρτα ethernet... :Respekt:

----------


## JiKL

H 5μηνες δεν αρχιζουν να μετρανε απο τη στιγμη που ενεργοποιηται η συνδεση αλλα απο καποιες μερες μετα...εγω πηρα κωδικους 5-6 φλεβαρηη και λεει οτι μετραει η υπηρεσια απο 10/2

----------


## Delijohn

Μην το πεις ούτε του παπά.. :Whistle:  
Αν και 5 μέρες δεν είναι τπτ!

----------


## aroutis

> Ναι αλλά εγώ δεν έχω κάρτα ethernet...


Καλό θα ήταν να πάρεις μία.. το γιατί ειναι καλύτερο να έχεις το router/modem πάνω σε ethernet παρά σε usb εχει αναλυθεί ενδελεχώς στο forum σε αρκετά threads.

----------


## Matrox

Ρε παιδιά εγώ που έχω πακετωθεί με την αορίστου Vivodi (384/128 - 37E/μήνα τελική) μπορώ να περάσω σε DSL Cube για 3+2 μήνες και μετά βλέπουμε?

----------


## apok

> Ναι αλλά εγώ δεν έχω κάρτα ethernet...


Αν δε σου είναι μεγάλο οικονομικό βάρος, θα σου πρότεινα να πάρεις μια ( 5-10€ το πολύ ).
Πίστεψέ με ότι θα τα γλυτώσεις απο τσιγάρα ( αν καπνιζεις ), καφέδες ( αν πίνεις ) και ηρεμιστικά που θα χρειαστείς άμα το έχεις Usb :Wink:

----------


## JiKL

εχει καταφερει κανεις να ελεγξει το μαιλ της vivodi???μου βγαζει να κανω login ως webadmin

----------


## andreasp

Εχω dsl cube με γραμμη ΑΡΗΣ λόγο μη διαθεσιμότητας του κέντρου της Vivodi.

:::.. Download Stats ..:::
Connection is:: 445 Kbps about 0.4 Mbps (tested with 2992 kB)
Download Speed is:: 54 kB/s
Tested From:: http://testmy.net (server1)
Test Time:: Sat Feb 18 2006 08:29:57 GMT+0200 (GTB Standard Time) 
Bottom Line:: 8X faster than 56K 1MB download in 18.96 sec 
Diagnosis: Looks Great : 4.95 % faster than the average for host (vivodi.gr) 
Validation Link:: http://testmy.net/stats/id-Y2AVHCDTI 


Ακριβως τα ιδια αποτελεσματα μου βγαζει η ιδια γραμμη, στον ιδιο χωρο αλλα με account 384 της Forthnet.
Το demo account 512 της Forthnet που πηρα, μου δινει 516kbps !!!

----------


## t300

Πες μας και σε ποιά περιοχή είσαι να μετακομίσουμε μπας δούμε άσπρη μέρα  :Smile:

----------


## iceman509

Το ξερω οτι εχει ηδη απαντηθει αλλα δεν το εχω καταλαβει ακριβως...
Μετα την παροδο τον 5 μηνων με το cube μπαινω αυτοματα στο αοριστου χρονου. Ωραια. Αυτο συμφονα με το site ειναι για 512 καπου στα 23 ευρο το μηνα σωστα? Αυτο ειναι *και* για την γραμμη adsl ή θα μπαινει αυτο το 20ευρο στον λογαριασμο του οτε καθε μηνα ? 
Οχι οτι με καιει και πολυ, αφου ακομα περιμενω να με συνδεσει ο Οτε... αλλα απλα δεν το εχω ξεκαθαρισει ακομα...

----------


## verbo

@iceman509

Mόλις πήρα τηλ τη βιβο για αυτό το θέμα, και μου απάντησαν ότι το κόστος για να συνεχίσεις με 512 έρχεται συνολικά περίπου στα 45ευρώ (με ΦΠΑ)... ας ελπίσουμε ότι θα πέσουν οι τιμές μέχρι τότε....

----------


## iceman509

thanks... kai λογικα αυτα τα 45 ευρο ειναι ολα στον φακελο τις vivo? 
right? 
αντε και να συνδεθω καπια μερα... απο τις 7/2 περιμενω... και σημερα που κοιταξα (στο site)τερμα η πορτες (dslam Σκαγειοπουλειο-Πατρα)... λετε να ειμαι σε αναμονη με την πορτα μου, η απλα δεν εχουν κοιταξει κοθολου την αιτηση μου... Αν ρωτισω τον οτε στο 134 μπορουν να μου πουν τι γινετε? ή θα με στειλουν στην vivo...

----------


## andreasp

> Πες μας και σε ποιά περιοχή είσαι να μετακομίσουμε μπας δούμε άσπρη μέρα


Ν.Ηρακλειο, και λογικα θα ειμαι και παλι στο siemens II.


Showtime Firmware Version:*3.46* 
Line State:*SHOWTIME* 
Modulation:*G.dmt* 
Annex Mode:*ANNEX_B* 
Startup Attempts:*1* 
Max Tx Power:*-38 dBm/Hz*  
CO Vendor:*UNUSED_VENDOR_0* 
Elaspsed Time:*0* days *16* hours *19* minutes *33* seconds   
                                Downstream               Upstream
SNR Margin                       40.8                     31.0dB
Line Attenuation               21.4                     15.5dB
Errored Seconds                 0                          0
Loss of Signal                     0                          0
Loss of Frame                    0                           0
CRC Errors                          0                          0
Data Rate                         512                      128kbps  
Latency                           FAST                       FAST


Απο τα παραπανω ομως, νομιζω οτι εχω υπερβολικο θορυβο στην γραμμη.
Σωστα?
Λεω να ζητήσω εναν καθαρισμό της γραμμής μου αυριο.

----------


## uhu

στην αίτηση για dslaccess που έχει η βιβόντι στην ιστοσελίδα της αναφέρεται σε έναν όρο

2. ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑΣ
Οι υπηρεσίες ενεργοποιούνται εντός πέντε (10) εργάσιμων ημερών από την παράδοση του τοπικού βρόχου/γραμμής από τον ΟΤΕ ή από την παραλαβή
της αίτησης στην περίπτωση που ο πελάτης αιτείται μόνο την παροχή υπηρεσιών διαδικτύου από τη VIVODI

ο όρος αυτός αναφέρεται και στην αίτηση του dslcube? Εκανα το λάθος και δεν κράτησα αντίγραφο


ICEMAN συνήθως λένε στο 134, κάνε μια δοκιμή

----------


## m_sak

Καλησπέρα.Σήμερα το πρωί είδα το φορτηγάκι του οτε έξω από το σπίτι μου και υποψηάστηκα ότι ίσως ήρθαν για να ενεργοποιήσουν την γραμμή.πριν λίγο άλλαξα το annex b se annex a και ειδα οτι οτι το λαμπάκι του link παραμένει συνέχεια αναμμένο.μπήκα στα properties του router και ειδα οτι έχει συνδεθεί με 384 upload 128.
1 δεν έπρεπε να ειναι 512 128? μήπως δεν υπάρχει στην περιοχή μου. κοζάνη.
2 αν απο εναν φίλο μου που έχει forthnet ζητήσω κωδικους θα μπορέσω να συνδεθώ?
χρειάζεται κάτι άλλο?

----------


## referravag

> Καλησπέρα.Σήμερα το πρωί είδα το φορτηγάκι του οτε έξω από το σπίτι μου και υποψηάστηκα ότι ίσως ήρθαν για να ενεργοποιήσουν την γραμμή.πριν λίγο άλλαξα το annex b se annex a και ειδα οτι οτι το λαμπάκι του link παραμένει συνέχεια αναμμένο.μπήκα στα properties του router και ειδα οτι έχει συνδεθεί με 384 upload 128.
> 1 δεν έπρεπε να ειναι 512 128? μήπως δεν υπάρχει στην περιοχή μου. κοζάνη.
> 2 αν απο εναν φίλο μου που έχει forthnet ζητήσω κωδικους θα μπορέσω να συνδεθώ?
> χρειάζεται κάτι άλλο?


Έχεις συνδέσει το φίλτρο που λέει "ADSL POTS SPLITTER ATF038";Εάν όχι δοκίμασε το,γιατί το άλλο φίλτρο που λέει POTS/ISDN δεν είναι το σωστό για ANNEX A.Εγώ που έχω ΑΝΝΕΧ Α,είχα βάλει το POTS/ISDN SPLITER και η σύνδεσή μου ήταν 512/64 ή 512/32 και όταν δοκίμασα το άλλο, το πρόβλημα λύθηκε!Εάν δεν είναι αυτό,τότε επικοινώνησε με την Vivodi μήπως έχει γίνει κάποιο λάθος.

----------


## m_sak

Ναι έχω συνδέση το ATF038.Η VIVODI ακόμα δεν έχει ενημερωθεί από τον ΟΤΕ οτι έχε ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή μου.Πήρα τηλέφωνο την forthnet και πήρα demo 512 για τρεισ μέρες.τον οτε που πήρα τηλ μου είπε οτι δεν μπορεί να δει αν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή και να πάρω την εταιρία μου.τρέχσ γύρευε.Το θέμα είναι να πρειμένω αν θα μου αλλάξουν σε 512 η να πάρω ΟΤΕ να δηλώσω βλάβη.

----------


## nnn

Μην κάνεις ακόμα κάτι,περίμενε να σε ενημερώσει η Vivodi ό,τι η γραμμή σου είναι έτοιμη.

----------


## m_sak

OK Ευχαριστώ για την γρήγορη απάντηση και για την συμβουλή σου.Οπότε αναμονή και βλέπουμε.Να δούμε πότε θα πάρει τηλεφωνο η vivodi να μου πει για κωδικούς

----------


## nnn

Δεν θα αργήσει πιστεύω μιας και η γραμμή σου δίνει σημεία ζωής.

----------


## GiorgosH

Το modem που δίνεται με το Cube δίνεται και με δυνατότητα Wireless?

----------


## nnn

> Το modem που δίνεται με το Cube δίνεται και με δυνατότητα Wireless?


Δεν νομίζω.

----------


## panajotisp

To modem που δίνουν έχει μια θύρα usb και μία rj-45 για LAN. 
Εγώ έχω συνδέσει τον φορητό με την usb και πάει μια χαρά και το άλλο μου pc το έχω με το καλώδιο.

----------


## chrisyah

Πήγα σήμερα στο πλαίσιο για να αγοράσω το DSLCube Limited edition άλλα μου είπαν ότι τελείωσε.

Έχει κανείς καμιά καλύτερη ενημέρωση ?

----------


## Delijohn

> Σήμερα πήρα στο πλαίσιο και μου είπαν πως η προσφορά του κύβου με τα 89 τελική έγινε άφαντη και το αργότερο σε 10 μέρες θα επανακυκλοφορήσει...
> Αναμείνατεεεε!


Το είχα ψάξει κι εγώ πριν μέρες..

----------


## VMANOS

ενα μικρό tip:Όποιος έχει πάρει τον κύβο, καλά θα κάνει μετά από ένα εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα (αν δεν του έχουν έρθει username, password) να πάρει τηλ. στη vivodi μπας και είναι έτοιμος και δεν το ξέρει.

εγώ, μετά από ένα μήνα περίπου, έκανα το τηλ. αφού δεν μου είχαν έρθει οι κωδικοί και πήρα το δωράκι μου!!!

----------


## morpheus

Εγώ πάντως τους έτριξα τα δόντια σήμερα με 3ο email γιατι πάει ενας μήνας κοντά που έχω κάνει την αίτηση, και στο site του DSLCube λέει "λίγες ημέρες". Εδώ και 2 βδομάδες περιμένω μικτονόμηση απο vivodi (απο οτε ειναι οκ η γραμμη οπως μου ειπαν) αρα δεν φταει ο ΟΤΕ για την καθυστερηση.
Τους εγραψα οτι αν δεν ενεργοποιηθει αμεσα θα απευθυνθώ σε ΕΕΕΤ, ΙΝΚΑ κλπ και με πηραν τηλεφωνο σε 1 ωρα(!!!) για να μου πουν οτι σε 2-3 μερες το πολυ θα ειναι ΟΚ και τους κωδικους μου τους δινουν και τηλεφωνικώς.

----------


## BaBiZ

Η Vivodi έχει την αίτησή μου για DLSCube από 07/02

Η Vivodi ισχυρίζεται ότι την έχει στείλει στον ΟΤΕ από 10/02

Ο ΟΤΕ από την άλλη επιμένει ότι αίτηση στο νούμερό μου δεν έχει (και επιπλέον ισχυρίζεται ότι δεν είμαι πελάτης τους - τηλεφωνήτρια ΟΤΕ θέση 95 Πέμπτη 23/02 το απογευματάκι...).

Ξέκινησα τα τηλέφωνα από την περασμένη Πέμπτη 23/02 και στην Vivodi και στον ΟΤΕ... 

Σε αυτό το παιχνίδι, κάποιος λέει ψέματα δουλεύει κόσμο. Το θέμα είναι ποιός και πόσο καιρό να περιμένω ακόμα χωρίς να τα πάρω πάρα πολύ στο κρανίο και να αρχίσω να τους τα χώνω τηλεφωνικά και με spam mails  :Smile: 


...

----------


## iceman509

ναι... για μενα ομως που λενε εδω και 1 βδομαδα οτι θα μου στειλουν τους κωδικους... ακομα περιμενω... Δεν τους παρει ουτε απο το τηλεφωνο (εχω ακομα το ντεμακι μου και δεν ασχοληθηκα)
Σημερα που πηρα τελ μου λενε παλι μεσα στην εβδομαδα 8α ερ8ει... υποψη οτι απο τις 21/2 εχουν εχουν ενημεροθει! :Mad:

----------


## Jacarta

Παιδιά έχω κουραστεί να ακούω τρεις μήνες με το Cube τα ίδια και τα ίδια.
Πάρτε το απόφαση πριν την αγορά του ότι θα κάνει έναν μήνα τουλάχιστον.
Έτσι ώστε μετά αν σας ενεργοποιηθεί νωρίτερα να χαρείτε και περισσότερο.
Στους περισσότερους πάντως κάνει τόσο (1μήνα).
Υπάρχουν και περιπτώσεις βέβαια μερικών ημερών!
Αν πάλι σας άναψε το λαμπάκι και δεν σας στέλνουν το Password εκμεταλλευτείτε τις μέρες με Demo από διάφορες εταιρίες.
Το 5μηνο θα ισχύσει από τη μέρα που θα σας δώσουν κωδικό άρα κέρδος θα έχετε όσο δουλέψετε με τα Demo δωρεάν!
Πάντως σε όλες τις εταιρίες προβλήματα ακούω(δείτε στο forum).Δεν φταίνε οι εταιρίες επειδή είναι στην Ελλάδα αλλά τα προβλήματα αυτά είναι συνηθισμένα ακόμα και στη Σουηδία(με τα 24MBit δεύτερος χρόνος τώρα).Απλώς έξω δεν διαμαρτύρονται τόσο π.χ. αν έχουν 8ΜBit αλλά μόνο 300Κb/s γιατί είναι ούτως ή άλλως μεγάλες οι ταχύτητες.(και φυσικά πληρώνουν και λιγότερα : ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ και με αυτό.Δε θα το απέφευγα να το πω.Τα 8ΜΒit κοστίζουν όσο η 512 εδώ.Ενώ η 24 κάτι παραπάνω από 80)

----------


## t300

> Ο ΟΤΕ από την άλλη επιμένει ότι αίτηση στο νούμερό μου δεν έχει (και επιπλέον ισχυρίζεται ότι δεν είμαι πελάτης τους - τηλεφωνήτρια ΟΤΕ θέση 95 Πέμπτη 23/02 το απογευματάκι...).


Έχει δίκιο ο ΟΤΕ. Ό,τι θέλεις πρέπει να απευθύνεσαι στη vivodi.

----------


## morpheus

Το οτι σε ολους κανουν 1 μηνα δεν ειναι δικαιολογία γιατι στο site λενε "λίγες μέρες". αν λοιπόν καθίσουμε όλοι σα μ@λ@κες και το δεχομαστε τοτε ειμαστε αξιοι της τυχης μας.

----------


## BaBiZ

> Έχει δίκιο ο ΟΤΕ. Ό,τι θέλεις πρέπει να απευθύνεσαι στη vivodi.


Δεν διαφωνώ παλικάρι μου, αλλά δεν παύω και από την άλλη να είμαι πελάτης του ΟΤΕ και να του πληρώνω στην ώρα μου κάθε μήνα το πάγιο και ότι κλήσεις έχω κάνει.

----------


## geodimis

> Το οτι σε ολους κανουν 1 μηνα δεν ειναι δικαιολογία γιατι στο site λενε "λίγες μέρες". αν λοιπόν καθίσουμε όλοι σα μ@λ@κες και το δεχομαστε τοτε ειμαστε αξιοι της τυχης μας.


 Ωραία και για να μη κάθεστε εσύ σα μ....ες γεμίζεται με ανούσια posts το threads διαγωνιζόμενοι στο ποιος βάζει τις δυνατότερες φωνές σε όλους; (Vivodi, OTE,Tellas, ΔΕΗ, ΕΥΔΑΠ, Δήμος κλπ...). Πιστεύω μπορείτε να τους κρα΄ζετρε όσο θέλετε όλου τους παραπάνω αλλά εδώ δεν είναι Τσιλιμήδης και δεν χρειάζεται να αναμεταδίδονται..

----------


## morpheus

> Ωραία και για να μη κάθεστε εσύ σα μ....ες γεμίζεται με ανούσια posts το threads διαγωνιζόμενοι στο ποιος βάζει τις δυνατότερες φωνές σε όλους; (Vivodi, OTE,Tellas, ΔΕΗ, ΕΥΔΑΠ, Δήμος κλπ...). Πιστεύω μπορείτε να τους κρα΄ζετρε όσο θέλετε όλου τους παραπάνω αλλά εδώ δεν είναι Τσιλιμήδης και δεν χρειάζεται να αναμεταδίδονται..


Ο λόγος που το έγραψα είναι για να παροτρύνω και τους άλλους να απαιτήσουν αυτό που ΠΡΟπληρώνουν, και για να βγάλουμε κάποια άκρη για το ποια είναι η διαδικασία, ποιος έχει ευθύνη για το καθε τι κλπ.

Δεν ποστάρω αλλο εδώ, το βγάζω και απο τα favorites να μη μου έρχονται email.

----------


## HeretiC

σόρυ αλλά είμαι λίγο πρωτάρης στο dsl ..Απορία: έχω βάλει κανονικά τους USB οδηγούς του modem και προσπαθώ να σώσω ως προεπιλογή το προφίλ που έχω, μέσω του προγράμματος του cd microwiz.exe ( greece annex A.... username passsword). το κάνω όμως και πάλι όταν πατάω connect στο εικονίδιο του modem και πάλι δε μπορώ να συνδεθώ. 1 φορά μπήκα κανονικα ( έκανε connect ) αλλά αφού έκανα επανεκίννηση στον υπολογιστή μετά δε μπορούσα να ξανακάνω connect. δοκίμασα όλους τους τρόπους να το κάνω (έκλεινα το Modem πριν, μετά το config) αλλά τίποτα..εσείς που σας δουλευέι σωστά το modem τι κάνατε??? μπορείτε να μου πειτε αναλυτικα? plz help!  :Crying:

----------


## Jacarta

Γεια σου geodimis Παλικάρι!

----------


## iceman509

καλα και μενα 1 μηνα ακριβως μου ηρ8αν οι κωδικοι 25/1 αιτηση σημερα 1/3 ηρ8ε ο φακελος (αν και ημουν "μεσα" μια βδομαδα με demo forthnet)...
Απλα εγινε αυτο που διαβασα εδω μεσα...
ουτε κωδικους για το videosports ουτε για το mp3greek και ενα μονο email account...
οχι οτι πειραζει, αλλα αφου στα δινουν.. γιατι να μην τα παρω.
Τωρα στελνω εμαιλ, 8α δουμε αν απαντησουν.
Εχω ομως αλλη απορια, εχουν κανει λα8ος το username μου (μαλον εγω δεν το εγραξα κα8αρα  :Redface:  ) υπαρχει τροπος αλλαγης... εχει ακουστει ποτε?...

----------


## kohran

Ρε παιδιά έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή μου και δεν μπορώ με τίποτα να συνδεθώ με demo forthnet, δεν έχω ιδέα γιατί. Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος που το έχει κάνει, με το microcom 2636 και σύνδεση ethernet, να μου πεί όσο γίνεται πιο αναλυτικά τις ρυθμήσεις.
Επίσης επειδή έχω λάθος cd από τη vivodi, όποιος μπορεί ας ανεβάσει το Microwiz.exe ή κανα Link για download. Να δοκιμάσω και με usb μήπως και βγάλω άκρη.

----------


## iceman509

μηπως στο demo που πηρες δεν εβαλες στο τελος @forthnet.gr ... δλδ
demo512*****.***.forthnet.gr ειναι το username και 8ελει και ενα @forthnet στο τελος!!
γιατι και σε εμενα σκετο μου το δωσανε και ψαχνομουν!

----------


## kohran

Μπα όχι, τα username και pass είναι σίγουρα σωστά γιατί τα έχω δοκιμάσει και αλλού. Κάτι με το router παίζει.

----------


## kudos

Εκεί που έλεγα να βάλω το Jetpack της Altecnet (μετά από OTEnet και αρκετά προβλήματα με το δίκτυο, τα οποία το τελευταίο 15ημερο μειώθηκαν βέβαια, αλλά τώρα είναι αργά) πέρασα από Πλάισιο για κάτι αναλώσιμα και βρέθηκα με ένα DSL cube βγαίνοντας και ένα περίεργο συναίσθημα ότι θα το μετανιώσω.

Στο 13880 ενημερώθηκα ότι δεν γίνεται η αποστολή της αίτησης με Fax ή E-mail (όπως έχει αναφερθεί και στο thread) γιατί πρέπει να παραλάβουν την πρωτότυπη αίτηση δηλ. μέσω ταχυδρομείου ή Speedex. Αμέσως δηλ. χάνω 4 μέρες λόγω του ότι μεσολαβεί σαββατοκύριακο και καθαρά Δευτέρα άρα Τρίτη το νωρίτερο την παραλαμβάνουν.

Τις ίδιες τους τις υπηρεσίες υποβιβάζουν έτσι αλλά εκτός των άλλων τι την θέλουν την υπογραφή μου για ένα προϊόν ορισμένου χρόνου που έχω προπληρώσει;

----------


## GiorgosH

Παιδιά το DSL Cube τι μόντεμ έχει μέσα? Επίσης, στα 99 ευρώ που λέει πως είναι η τιμή του, συμπεριλαμβάνεται και το πάγιο της ADSL γραμμής ή μόνο η συνδρομή Internet? Εννοώ, στον ΟΤΕ μετλα θα πληρώνω ότι πληρώνω και τώρα ή θα μου έρχεται άλλο πάγιο, παραπάνω απο το πάγιο της ISDN που έχω τώρα..
Τέλος, αυτή η σημείωση (_(Προσοχή:για περιορισμένο χρονικό διάστημα και λόγω εξαντλήσεως των router το πακέτο θα διατίθεται με usb modem!)_) ισχύει ακόμα ή μπορώ να πάρω modem με  ethernet?

----------


## jimkk29

> Ρε παιδιά έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή μου και δεν μπορώ με τίποτα να συνδεθώ με demo forthnet, δεν έχω ιδέα γιατί. Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος που το έχει κάνει, με το microcom 2636 και σύνδεση ethernet, να μου πεί όσο γίνεται πιο αναλυτικά τις ρυθμήσεις.
> Επίσης επειδή έχω λάθος cd από τη vivodi, όποιος μπορεί ας ανεβάσει το Microwiz.exe ή κανα Link για download. Να δοκιμάσω και με usb μήπως και βγάλω άκρη.


Είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος πως άμα πάρεις vivodi cube σου περιορίζουν τη γραμμή και μπορείς να συνδεθείς μόνο με σύνδεση vivodi.
Κι εγώ cube είχα πάρει και όταν μου ενεργοποιήθηκε η γραμμή είχα δοκιμάσει 2-3 διαφορετικές συνδέσεις αλλά δεν έμπαινε καμία. Και τώρα που μου έχει ενεργοποιηθεί και η σύνδεση και μπαίνω κανονικά με vivodi, με σύνδεση άλλου ISP δεν μπορώ να μπω.

----------


## GiorgosH

Δηλαδή δεν θα μμπορώ να μπω με ντέμο λογαριασμό άλλου provider? Αυτό το 'κλείδωμα' έχει να κάνει με το μόντεμ ή με τη γραμμή? Γιατί μέσω ΟΤΕ θα μπαίνω..

----------


## jimkk29

Αμα έχεις πάρει DSLcube και η γραμμή σου είναι βιβόντι, νομίζω ότι ισχύει ο περιορισμός που ανέφερα παραπάνω... Για γραμμή ΟΤΕ δεν ξέρω.

----------


## GiorgosH

Ξέρει κάποιος αν ισχύει αυτό που λέει ο jim, ενώ έχω σύνδεση και μόντεμ Vivodi και γραμμή ΟΤΕ?
Επίσης μπορεί κάποιος που έχει το cube να μου απαντήσει στο παραπάνω ποστ μου?
Είναι όλα μέσα στην τιμή ή πληρώνω πάγιο στον ΟΤΕ  για ADSL ?

----------


## jimkk29

Εγώ έχω πάρει cube!
Συμπεριλαμβάνονται όλα για τους μήνες που είναι η προσφορά (3+2) δηλαδή για 5 μήνες κανονικά δεν θα πρέπει να δώσεις ούτε λεπτό. Επαναλαμβάνω, αυτό ισχύει για το *cube*.

----------


## Jacarta

ΔΕΝ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ!

Να το γράψω με μεγαλύτερα γράμματα μήπως?

Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις Demo από οποιονδήποτε provider.

Ακόμα και τώρα μετά από κάτι μήνες παίρνω Demo.

Έχω χρησιμοποιήσει από :
VIVODI
Forthnet
HOL.

Κάποιο λάθος κάνεις στη σύνδεσή σου φίλε μου.

Έβαλες όλα όσα λέει στο guide(εκείνο το δίφυλλο) σωστά?
Μη μπλέκεσαι με USB αν έχεις LAN.
Έκανες Save σωστά?

Επίσης για το άλλο θέμα ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΣΕΙΣ ΔΡΑΧΜΗ ΓΙΑ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΓΙΑ 5 ΜΗΝΕΣ.
Ο Λογαριασμός του τηλεφώνου ουδεμία σχέση έχει με το Ιντερνετ.Ότι πλήρωνες πριν που μιλούσες στο τηλέφωνο το ίδιο θα πληρώνεις και τώρα χωρίς φυσικά τα Ευρά που έδινες για το ΕΠΑΚ.

Αν όμως θέλεις να διακόψεις μετά τους 5 μήνες ΦΡΟΝΤΙΣΕ να ειδοποιήσεις τη Vivodi τουλάχιστον 1 ΜΗΝΑ πριν λήξει το 5Μηνο αλλιώς θα σου έρθει λογαριασμός στο σπίτι για τον έκτο μήνα και θα διακοπεί μετά.

----------


## m_sak

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα πάλι.Είχα αναφερθεί ξανά στο πρόβλημα πριν κάποιες μέρες.Το προβλημα ειναι με την γραμμή.Ήταν 384 αντι για 512 και μετα απο πολλά τηλεφωνήματα σήμερα έγινε 512.από εκείνη την ώρα και μετά έχω πολλές διακοπές και πολλα errors στις ιδιότητες του router και χάνεται η γραμμή.Τι λέτε?να πάρω την vivodi πάλι?τους βαρέθηκα

----------


## GiorgosH

Πηρα το κυβάκι κι εγώ σήμερα με μοντεμ/ρουτερ της Microcom..
Σταυρωσα το φάκελο και έστειλα την αίτηση με το ταχυδρομείο.
Βέβαια λογαρισμούς δεν έβαλα μέσα, μόνο την αίτηση και την εξουσιοδότηση, καλα έκανα?

----------


## m_sak

Καλά δεν έκανες γιατί θα σερ πάρουν τηλέφωνο σε λίγες μέρες και θα θέλουν να στείλεις με φαξ την ταυτότητα και έναν λογαριασμό του οτε.οπότε...

----------


## referravag

Διαβάζουμε και καμια οδηγία πριν τα στείλουμε!

----------


## GiorgosH

Ναι ε? Που ακριβώς είχε τις οδηγίες στο κουτί?

----------


## poseidonas

> Ναι ε? Που ακριβώς είχε τις οδηγίες στο κουτί?


Μέσα στο cd!

----------


## xray2201

Ξέρει κανείς πότε λήγει η προσφορά για το DSL CUBE?Μετά τους 5 μήνες αν σταματήσω μου απενεργοποιούν και την γραμμή ADSL,έτσι?

----------


## Jacarta

α ερώτημα : Μη στενοχωρέσαι δε λήγει ουσιαστικά.Θα αλλάξει η τιμή του(κάτω από 100Ευρώ με ΦΠΑ) ή η ταχύτητα του(1024) στο μέλλον.
β ερώτημα : Έτσι.

----------


## rubik

το ρουτερ μας ad2636 γιατι δε το βρησκω στην σελιδα του portforward; ειναι κανα ιδιο με αυτο ή δε χρειαζεται και ρωταω βλακειες; 
το ρωταω αυτο γιατι οταν ψανχω για ενα συγκεκριμενο προγραμμα ( u torrent, LimeWire... )και μου λεει να κανω κλικ στο link δε βρισκω εκει που με στελνει το 2636. εκανα και μια αναζητηση στο forum αλλα δε καταφερα τιποτα παραπανω απο το να ορισω τυχαιες πορτες μεσω του interface.

----------


## steliosMp

Περιμένω να ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή μου απο:

15-01-06 : Πήγε η αίτηση στην Vivo
23-01-06 : Πήγε η αίτηση στoν ΟΤΕ

...και απο τότε ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ.........

Σχόλια??????

----------


## BaBiZ

> ......
> 
> Σχόλια??????


Σπάσιμο νεύρων με τηλέφωνα και e-mails? 
Καταγγελία?

----------


## steliosMp

Σπάσιμο νεύρων με τηλέφωνα και e-mails? 

Έχω στείλει 3 mail και με πέρνουν τηλ. λεγοντάς μου τα ίδια και τα ίδια...για πόρτες στην περιοχή και άλλα...τα οποία τα καταλαβαίνω αλλα πιστεύω οτι έχει παραγίνει το κακο πια.

Όσο αφορά την καταγγελία δεν θέλω να μπώ στην διαδικασία αυτή για μια adsl!!!!

----------


## BaBiZ

> Έχω στείλει 3 mail και με πέρνουν τηλ. λεγοντάς μου τα ίδια και τα ίδια...


Εδώ είναι το θέμα. Εγώ πλέον δεν δέχομαι τηλέφωνα και εαν με καλέσουν απαιτώ να μου απαντήσουν γραπτώς. Για κάποιο λόγο φοβούνται την γραπτή επικοινωνία - προφανώς διότι τα γραπτά μένουν. Αλλά μόνο έτσι διασφαλίζουμε την θέση μας. Οτιδήποτε και να ακούσουμε τηλεφωνικά είναι λόγια του αέρα.

----------


## treloskostas

Γειά σας παιδιά! Είμαι νέος στην παρέα σας και έχω μάθει αρκετά πράγματα ψάχνοντας το φόρουμ. Απότι συμπεραίνω πρέπει να είμαι και εγώ μάλλον ένας από τους άτυχους που αγόρασαν το DLS cube και περιμένω την Vivo να μου πει οτι όλα πήγαν καλά με την ενεργοποίηση από τον πΟΤΕ. Τους έχω στείλει την αίτηση μέσω ΕΛΤΑ στις 7/2 και μου είπαν πως την έχουν προωθήσει στον ΟΤΕ στις 13/2. Μπορώ να πώ πως μέχρι τώρα όσες φορές του είχα ενοχλήσει μου είχαν απαντήσει μια χαρά και με πολύ ευγένεια. Το θέμα μου όμως είναι πότε θα μου ενεργοποιήσει ο πΟΤΕ την γραμμή μου... Το καλύτερο απόλα είναι πως στην τελευταία επικοινωνία που είχα με την Βιβο μου είπαν πως η περιοχή μου δεν έχει πόρτες. Αυτό μπορώ να το εξακριβώσω κάπως διαφορετικά εκτός της πληροφόρησης που έχω από την Βιβο??? Αν ναι πιο νούμερο πρέπει να καλέσω για να μάθω?? Και κάτι τελευταίο αν γνωρίζεται. Όσος καιρός περνάει υπάρχει πρόβλημα να τελειώσει η προσφορά που ήταν 5 μήνες? Δηλαδή ο χρόνος της προσφοράς αρχίζει να μετράει απο την στιγμή που ο πΟΤΕ θα ενεργοποιήσει την γραμμή μου. Σωστά έχω καταλάβει??

Σας ευχαριστώ εκτων προτέρων και ελπίζω να συμπαρασταθείτε και στον δικό μου πόνο... :Smile:

----------


## Jacarta

ΓΙΑΤΙ επαναλαμβάνεται παιδιά τα ίδια και τα ίδια συνέχεια?
Όποιος αγοράζει πακέτο δεν κοιτάζει τα προηγούμενα μηνύματα καθόλου?

Είπαμε ότι οι 5 μήνες αρχίζουν μόλις σου δώσει η Vivodi username/password είτε τηλεφωνικά είτε με courier.
εντωμεξύ μόλις δεις ότι άναψε το λαμπάκι σου στο router πάρε κανένα demo από καμμιά forthnet π.χ. ξέρεις... ...για να δοκιμάσεις την εταιρία τους(ψέμα...) και να έχεις έτσι συνολικά 5 μήνες και κάτι μέρες παραπάνω(Αν αργούν να σου δώσουν κωδικούς από την Vivo χρησιμοποιείς demo από διάφορες εταιρίες ακόμα και από την ίδια και έχεις κέρδος)

----------


## xray2201

Να κάνω 2-3 χαζές ερωτήσεις σαν άσχετος που είμαι?Πήρα τελικά τον κύβο..Στο S/N2 που είναι πάνω στην αίτηση τι βάζω?Τα στοιχεία πληρωμής που έχει είναι για μετά τους 5 μήνες?Πρέπει να το συμπληρώσω?Δεν έχω σκοπό να συνεχίσω μετά..Μπόρω κ να πάω στη vivodi να δώσω την αίτηση αντί να την στείλω με ΕΛΤΑ(για συντομία)?demo συνδέσεις από εταιρείες πώς μπορώ να πάρω?

----------


## Blackie

Κοίτα, το S/N που ζητάει στην αίτηση είναι το S/N που υπάρχει στη βάση του κουτιού, τώρα για S/N 2 δεν κατάλαβα ποιο εννοείς! Τα στοιχεία πληρωμής δεν είναι απαραίτητο να τα συμπληρώσεις (διεύθυνση αποστολής λογαριασμών κλπ), μόνο όσα είναι απαραίτητα. Απλά να ξέρεις πως πρέπει πριν λήξει το 5μηνο να ειδοποιήσεις γραπτώς τη Vivodi πως σταματάς! Τώρα, όσον αφορά την αποστολή της αίτησης, μπορείς να την αποστείλεις με τη Speedex, εντελώς δωρεάν με παραλαβή από το χώρο σου και αποστολή την επόμενη μέρα! Αυτό τουλάχιστον ίσχυε εξαρχής, επιβεβαίωσε το απ΄το 13880 για να μη σε πάρω στο λαιμό μου! Demo τώρα μπορείς να πάρεις τηλέφωνο στην οποιαδήποτε εταιρεία και να ρωτήσεις αν δίνουν, προσωπικά είχα πάρει απ'τη Forthnet! Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα! :Wink:

----------


## xray2201

thanks!Με βοήθησες :Smile:

----------


## RIDERGr

Για την Speedex την Παρασκευή που πήρα τηλ. ίσχυε ακόμα. Παραλαβή απο το σπίτι σου και αποστολή την επόμενη εργάσιμη εντελώς δωρεάν.

----------


## kudos

Είχα το onDSL Kit της OTEnet μέχρι τις 28/02/06 όπου διακόπηκε η σύνδεση του ISP. Στις 03/03/06 έστειλα την αίτηση για το DSL Cube στην VIVODI (προφανώς τυχαία επιλογή εταιρίας, μου άρεσε το κουτί), παρελήφθη στις 07/03/06 και υποθέτω προωθήθηκε στον ΟΤΕ.
Σήμερα είναι 12/03/06 και η γραμμή ADSL είναι ακόμη ενεργή (δεν διακόπηκε ποτέ οεο)

QUIZ: Εγώ τώρα τι ακριβώς περιμένω να γίνει;

Α. Περιμένω να προωθηθει η αίτηση διακοπής της γραμμής από την OTEnet, να γίνει η διακοπή για να πάρει σειρά η αίτηση ενεργοποίησης της VIVODI.
B. Περιμένω να ενημερώσει ο ΟΤΕ την VIVODI για ενεργοποίηση της γραμμής.
Γ. Όλα τα παραπάνω.
Δ. Τίποτα από τα παραπάνω το δωρεάν broadband είναι γεγονός.

----------


## Jacarta

Η σύνδεση του ISP διακόπηκε?Δεν δουλεύουν δηλαδή οι κωδικοί του?
Αν δουλεύουν πάρε τηλ στην Οτεnετ μήπως κάτι πήγε στραβά με την αίτησή σου για διακοπή γιατί μπορεί να πληρώσεις λογαριασμό επόμενου μηνός και ούτε που θα το καταλάβεις!
Αλλιώς αν δεν δουλεύουν οι κωδικοί της Οτεnet τότε ισχύει το Α και φυσικά το Δ(Demos)

----------


## kudos

Οι κωδικοί της OTEnet σταμάτησαν κανονικά στις 28/02, την αίτηση διακοπής την έστειλα με FAX μήνες πριν, παρελήφθη κανονικά το έχω επιβεβαιώσει, με πήραν και στο τηλέφωνο για αν θέλω να συνεχίσω και μα γιατί κτλ κτλ αλλά για πέρασμα σε VIVODI και αναβάθμιση σε 512 βλέπω να περιμένω πολλλλλυυυυυυυ ακόμα. Αν κάνουν 2 βδομάδες για να κόψουν την γραμμή, φαντάζομαι πόσο θέλουν για να κάνουν σύνδεση Vivodi. Πάντως είναι απαράδεκτο η OTEnet να δεσμεύεται για 10 εργάσιμες και όλοι οι άλλοι ISPs να θέλουν από μήνα και πάνω λόγω κωλυσιεργίας ΟΤΕ, ΕΕΤT ακούς;

----------


## Jacarta

Υπάρχουν και περιπτώσεις που δεν άλλαξε ποτέ το Port με συννενόηση εταιρίας κα ΟΤΕ.
Ίσως είσαι σεκείνη την περίπτωση.
Πάντως δουλεύει κανονικά η γραμμή σου με άλλους κωδικούς έτσι?
Μη σκας εκμεταλλεύσου τη γραμμή σου.
Ούτως ή άλλως έτσι είναι τα πράγματα στον μέσο όρο τους όσον αφορά όλες τις εταιρίες στην ενεργοποίηση γραμμής.

----------


## kudos

Update! Στις 16/03 διακόπηκε η γραμμή μου τελικά  :Sad:   και σήμερα 24/03 ενεργοποιήθηκε ξανά  :Very Happy:  αλλά στα 384/128 αντι για 512/128  :Sad:  . Tουλάχιστον αυτό το data rate βλέπει ο router μέσω του Web Interface. Μέχρι τώρα 13 εργάσιμες + rising.

----------


## Jacarta

την καλύτερη...(εμπειρία)
πάντως οι τιμές είναι χωρίς δέσμευση.
όσο για τα router θα δούμε σύντομα.

----------


## Hartigan

> Παιδιά από σήμερα ξεκινάνε οι νέες τιμές του DSLCube με 59€/3μήνες και 99€/5μήνες @ 512/128
> 
> Επειδή ενδιαφέρεται ένα φιλαράκι "άβγαλτο" στον κόσμο του ADSL, ξέρετε αν έχει τον usb/ethernet router ή το απλό usb;
> 
> Επίσης υποθέτω πως και τα νέα αυτά πακέτα ακολουθούν την παλαιά πολιτική της Vivodi και δεν έχουν κάποια επιπλέον χρονική δέσμευση.
> 
> Σε περιπτώσεις που σε καλύπτει και η Vivodi, μπαίνεις υποχρεωτικά μέσω Shared LLU; Πόσο περίπου καιρό διαρκεί η αναμονή για Shared, αφού είναι δουλειά αποκλειστικά της Vivodi και όχι του κακού OTE; Τι εμπειρία έχουν οι SharedLLU-DSLCube-άδες;;;;


Σύμφωνα με τη διαφήμηση του κύβου στη σελίδα της εταιρίας μπορώ να σου απαντήσω για τα  2 πρώτα σου ερωτήματα.

- Το modem/router της νέας προσφοράς είναι πλέον απλό usb.

 - Ναι δεν υπάρχει επιπλέον χρονική δέσμευση αρκεί να ειδοποιήσεις εγκαιρά την εταιρία οτι επιθυμείς διακοπη της σύνδεσης μετά τη λήξη της προσφοράς.

Για το τρίτο ερωτημά σου κάνε καλύτερα μια αναζήτηση καθώς εχω την εντύπωση οτι το θέμα εχει συζητηθεί και παλιότερα.

----------


## kudos

Αποστολή Εξετελέσθη!
Η αλλαγή από OTEnet σε Vivodi είναι γεγονός.
Με κάποια «περίεργα»:
Διακοπή συνδρομής ISP OTEnet στις 28/02
Παραλαβή αίτησης Vivodi στις 07/03
Διακοπή γραμμής aDSL OTE στις 16/03
Ενεργοποίηση γραμμής OTE στις 24/03 (384/128)
Ενεργοποίηση γραμμής OTE & ISP Vivodi στις 03/04/03 (512/128)

Χρόνος: 18 εργάσιμες (31 ημερολογιακές)

Το καλό όμως ήταν ότι στην πράξη έμεινα χωρίς aDSL για μία εβδομάδα.
Ουφ πάει και αυτό… κλαπ κλαπ (δεν ήταν και λίγο!)

----------


## KiSpy

[QUOTE=bubble]Παιδιά από σήμερα ξεκινάνε οι νέες τιμές του DSLCube με 59€/3μήνες και 99€/5μήνες @ 512/128

Επειδή ενδιαφέρεται ένα φιλαράκι "άβγαλτο" στον κόσμο του ADSL, ξέρετε αν έχει τον usb/ethernet router ή το απλό usb;


Σήμερα αγόρασα το DSL CUBE 3 μήνες. Μέσα υπάρχει το Microcom AD 2636 Adsl Modem\Router USB και Ethernet. Επίσης μέσα στο κουτί έχει καλώδιο Ethernet και καλώδιο USB (εφ όσον ο router έχει και τις δύο θύρες) 2 καλώδια τηλεφωνικά ένα splitter ένα φίλτρο

----------


## MasterDAL

Πριν ξεκινήσω θα ήθελα να δώσω τα συγχαρητήρια μου για την εξαιρετική δουλεία που έχετε κάνει ειδικά στις οδηγίες προς νέους ναυτιλωμένους. Μπορεί να μου πήρε μία μέρα να τα διαβάσω, αλλά μου λύθηκαν οι περισσότερες απορίες. Όμως μου δημιουργήθηκαν και νέες και κάπου το μυαλό κουρκούτιασε από τις σελίδες που δίαβασα.

Με αφορμή το πακέτο της vivodi και του γεγονότος ότι δεν έχω πλέον πρόσβαση στο δίκτυο του πολυτεχνείου, είπα να μπω στον κόσμο του dsl.

Αρχικά υπέθεσα ότι τα πράγματα είναι ιδανικά. Έχω πρόσβαση σε δίκτυο της vivodi, οπότε μπορώ να αποκοπώ εντελώς από τον ΟΤΕ. Η αρχική μου σκέψη έλεγε ότι περί τα 10€ το μήνα η σταθερή γραμμή από το κέντρο της vivodi + dsl από το cube της vivodi για 5 μήνες 100€ και όλα καλά (η 512 γραμμή μαζί με τη σταθερή τηλεφωνία θα μου κόστιζε περί τα 30€ τους πρώτους 5 μήνες και μετά γύρω στα 45€ το μήνα).

Όταν πήγα όμως σε κατάστημα της vivodi για πληροφορίες τα πράγματα έμπλεξαν αρκετά.
Το πρώτο κατάστημα που πήγα μου είπε ότι δεν γίνετε, χωρίς να μπορεί να μου εξηγήσει γιατί. Μετά από τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία (μέσω του μαγαζιού) με τη vivodi μας είπαν ότι δεν ξέρουν αν αυτό γίνεται γιατί δεν το έχουν ξανακάνει
Μια και δεν έβγαζα άκρη είπα να δοκιμάσω την τύχη μου σε ένα πλαίσιο. Ο πωλητής δεν είχε ιδέα αν γίνεται και μετά από τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία με τη vivodi του είπαν ότι δεν είναι συμβατός ο εξοπλισμός και μείναμε και οι δύο κόκαλο καθώς ποτέ δεν καταλάβαμε που είναι το πρόβλημα της ασυμβατότητας.
Σε μία τελευταία προσπάθεια πήρα εγώ τηλέφωνο στο κέντρο εξυπηρέτησης πελατών της vivodi όπου μου είπαν πως δεν γίνεται για το πακέτο 512 και ότι πρέπει να πάρω το 1024.

Οι περιγραφές μου μπορεί να μην είναι σαφείς, αλλά ούτε και οι απαντήσεις που πήρα ήταν.

Καθώς δε μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη, λέω να πάρω τώρα το cube κρατώντας τον ΟΤΕ και να περάσω σε σταθερή τηλεφωνία της vivodi σε μερικούς μήνες. Το κακό είναι ότι δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι το δεύτερο μπορεί να γίνει.

Αν μπορεί κάποιος θα τον παρακαλούσα να προσπαθήσει να μου ξεκαθαρίσει το τοπίο

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## nnn

Καλώς ήρθες.
Διάβασε το παρών thread θα βρεις τις απαντήσεις που θέλεις.
Επίσης Vivodi FAQ
 :Cool:

----------


## Delijohn

Σήμερα έστειλα αίτηση για το τρίμηνο cube που αγόρασα χθες..
Στο 134 εντελώς ξαφνικά, ενώ έπαιρνα συχνά το τελευταίο καιρό, έμειναν 4 πόρτες από τις 30 ή 20 που έλεγαν.. :Mad:  
Ήλπιζα πως όταν γυρίσω από τις διακοπές του Πάσχα να έχει ενεργοποιηθεί αλλά τώρα...ελπίζω να εύχεστε να αντεξω το "Γολγοθά" που ξεκίνησα σήμερα...! :Redface:  
Καλή τύχη στους υπόλοιπους :Wink:

----------


## ariadgr

@ *MasterDAL*:

Το "πρόβλημα" που κανείς δεν ήξερε να σου πει ποιό είναι: το Cube είναι μόνο για Shared LLU ή ΟΤΕ ΑΡΥΣ.  ΟΧΙ για Full LLU. Δηλαδή αν θέλεις να αποκοπείς από τον ΟΤΕ δεν σου κάνει το cube.

Επίσης το Microcom δεν είναι συμβατό με το DSL phone της Vivodi (όπως έχει γραφτεί πολλές φορές, μόνο τα Alcatel Speedtouch είναι).

Αρα αν θέλεις σώνει και καλά Cube, θα το βάλεις σε Shared LLU, και θα συνεχίσεις να πληρώνεις το πάγιο ΟΤΕ.

Διαφορετικά δεν παίρνεις το Cube, κάνεις αίτηση για Full LLU, αγοράζεις Speedtouch και βάζεις DSL phone. Έτσι κόβεις τον ΟΤΕ.

Ελπίζω να σε κατατόπισα. :Smile:

----------


## MasterDAL

> @ *MasterDAL*:
> 
> Το "πρόβλημα" που κανείς δεν ήξερε να σου πει ποιό είναι: το Cube είναι μόνο για Shared LLU ή ΟΤΕ ΑΡΥΣ.  ΟΧΙ για Full LLU. Δηλαδή αν θέλεις να αποκοπείς από τον ΟΤΕ δεν σου κάνει το cube.
> 
> Επίσης το Microcom δεν είναι συμβατό με το DSL phone της Vivodi (όπως έχει γραφτεί πολλές φορές, μόνο τα Alcatel Speedtouch είναι).
> 
> Αρα αν θέλεις σώνει και καλά Cube, θα το βάλεις σε Shared LLU, και θα συνεχίσεις να πληρώνεις το πάγιο ΟΤΕ.
> 
> Διαφορετικά δεν παίρνεις το Cube, κάνεις αίτηση για Full LLU, αγοράζεις Speedtouch και βάζεις DSL phone. Έτσι κόβεις τον ΟΤΕ.
> ...


 :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:  

Αυτά ακριβώς προσπαθούσα να μάθω... 

Θα βάλω προσωρινά cube να δω τι γίνεται και μετά θα το "γυρίσω"

Πραγματικά σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ..

----------


## GiorgosH

Παιδιά όταν τελειώσουν οι 5+2 μήνες που έχς προπληρώσει, μπορώ απλά να αγοράσω μια μηνιαία σύνδεση με άλλο ISP ή έτσι και επιλέξω να μην συνεχίσω με Βιβόντι θα πρέπει νμα περιμένω πάλι για ενεργοποίηση της γραμμής?

----------


## No-Name

Το 2ο που λές θα ισχύει...Ξανά απενεργοποιήσεις και ξανά υπομονή με ενεργοποιήσεις κτλ κτλ
Εκτός και άν συνεχίσεις με vivodi.

----------


## deadlock7

Παιδια εχω καιρο να παρακολουθησω το θεμα,αλλα εχει καποιος προβλημα με το Mail της vivo?Ηθελα να στειλω mail,ωστε να δω ποτε ληγει,αλλα δεν ειναι εγκυρος ο κωδικος!Παλιοτερα ειχα μπει ανετα.
Λογικα στις 5 Μαη ληγει και δεν ξερω τι να κανω.Βλεπω οτι παει αρκετα τον μηνα το ΑΡΥΣ 512(περιπου 40ευρω τον μηνα μαζι με παγιο οτε).Κατι μου λεει να την κοψω και να παρω νεο πακετο..πιο φτηνα θα ερθει ακομη κι αν περιμενω 1 μηνα μεχρι να ενεργοποιηθει η γραμμη!

----------


## thestria

> Παιδια εχω καιρο να παρακολουθησω το θεμα,αλλα εχει καποιος προβλημα με το Mail της vivo?Ηθελα να στειλω mail,ωστε να δω ποτε ληγει,αλλα δεν ειναι εγκυρος ο κωδικος!Παλιοτερα ειχα μπει ανετα.
> Λογικα στις 5 Μαη ληγει και δεν ξερω τι να κανω.Βλεπω οτι παει αρκετα τον μηνα το ΑΡΥΣ 512(περιπου 40ευρω τον μηνα μαζι με παγιο οτε).Κατι μου λεει να την κοψω και να παρω νεο πακετο..πιο φτηνα θα ερθει ακομη κι αν περιμενω 1 μηνα μεχρι να ενεργοποιηθει η γραμμη!


Δεν θα κάνεις κατάργηση γραμμής και τέτοια. Δεν θα πας σε μηνιαίο πάγιο. Θα πας σε προπληρωμένο πακέτου 6 μηνών ή χρόνου. Το εξάμηνο κοστίζει 117,81 (πάγιο + πρόσβαση) και ο χρόνος κοστίζει μόνο 224,91 (πάντα πάγιο + πρόσβαση). :RTFM:  
Όπως διαπιστώνεις αγοράζοντας προπληρωμένο πακέτο εξαμήνου ή χρόνου σε κοστίζει η πρόσβαση και το πάγιο περίπου 18 έως 19 ευρώ το μήνα. :One thumb up:

----------


## deadlock7

Eνδιαφερον ακουγεται.Μαλλον αυτο θα κανω..αν κι ερχεται καλοκαιρακι,οποτε οι 2μηνες μαλλον τζαμπα θα πανε..τι να κανουμε!

----------


## Delijohn

Σήμερα είμαι του θανατά...επιβεβαίωσα στο 134 το "κλείσιμο" και της τελευταίας πόρτας isdn στο dslam Αγίου Γεωργίου 210461**** και καπάκι στη Vivodi ότι δεν έλαβαν ακόμα την αίτησή μου. Κλάφτα Χαράλαμπε δηλαδή.. :Crying:

----------


## deadlock7

Γι'αυτο κι εγω δεν θελω να τη  κοψω,γιατι μετα ποιος ξερει ποτε θα ξαναενεργοποιηθει..
Τα ιδια τραβαει και η κοπελα μου.Περιμενει 2 μηνες εχοντας παρει το OnDslKit γιατι δεν υπαρχουν πορτες.Τι να πεις κι ακομη τι να κανεις??

----------


## GiorgosH

> Το 2ο που λές θα ισχύει...Ξανά απενεργοποιήσεις και ξανά υπομονή με ενεργοποιήσεις κτλ κτλ
> Εκτός και άν συνεχίσεις με vivodi.


Και αν επιλέξω να συνεχίσω με τη Vivodi με τη χρέσωση θα είναι? Με τα τρέχοντα τιμολόγια? Και θα πληρώνω κ πάγιο έξτρα στον ΟΤΕ για την ADSL?

----------


## harrysvr

> Παιδια εχω καιρο να παρακολουθησω το θεμα,αλλα εχει καποιος προβλημα με το Mail της vivo?Ηθελα να στειλω mail,ωστε να δω ποτε ληγει,αλλα δεν ειναι εγκυρος ο κωδικος!Παλιοτερα ειχα μπει ανετα.
> Λογικα στις 5 Μαη ληγει και δεν ξερω τι να κανω.Βλεπω οτι παει αρκετα τον μηνα το ΑΡΥΣ 512(περιπου 40ευρω τον μηνα μαζι με παγιο οτε).Κατι μου λεει να την κοψω και να παρω νεο πακετο..πιο φτηνα θα ερθει ακομη κι αν περιμενω 1 μηνα μεχρι να ενεργοποιηθει η γραμμη!


Και εγώ αυτό σκεφτόμουνα (9 Μάη) όταν βλέπω μάλιστα και τη νέα προσφορά του Ποτε με ασύρματο router+wifi (ή κάνω λάθος :Wink:

----------


## thestria

> Και εγώ αυτό σκεφτόμουνα (9 Μάη) όταν βλέπω μάλιστα και τη νέα προσφορά του Ποτε με ασύρματο router+wifi (ή κάνω λάθος


 Αφού έχεις cube, δηλαδή γραμμή από βιβόντι, γιατί δεν κάνεις προπληρωμένο εξάμηνο ή ετήσιο; Όπως έγραψα και πιο πάνω "Το εξάμηνο κοστίζει 117,81 (πάγιο + πρόσβαση) και ο χρόνος κοστίζει μόνο 224,91 (πάντα πάγιο + πρόσβαση).
Όπως διαπιστώνεις αγοράζοντας προπληρωμένο πακέτο εξαμήνου ή χρόνου σε κοστίζει η πρόσβαση και το πάγιο περίπου 18 έως 19 ευρώ το μήνα. Με τα λεφτά που κερδίζεις μπορείς να αγοράσεις άνετα ότι ασύρματο θέλεις.
ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΗ: Η βιβόντι γράφει στη σελίδα της ότι οι τιμές για τα προπληρωμένα ισχύουν μέχρι 30/4. Μετά τι;

----------


## deadlock7

Mετα οπως και να'χει θα ειναι ιδια ή φθηνοτερα.Αφου ληγει στις 5/5 εγω θα περιμενω..

----------


## sakistsalikis

Η σταματας το πακετο και παιρνεις καινουριο για να σου δωσουν και το δωρεαν router ή συνεχιζεις με εξαμηνο. Το εξαμηνο εχει πολυ καλη τιμη και δεν ειναι μεγαλη δεσμευση (αν σκεφτεις οτι ειναι 512 ειναι πραγματικα καλη η τιμη). Σκεψου οτι σε αλλες εταιριες προπληρωνεις πακετο 5-6 μηνων και σε μερικες αλλες δεσμευεσαι υποχρεωτικα για ενα χρονο. Αρα η ανανεωση καθε 6μηνο δεν ειναι μεγαλος χρονος για τα σημερινα δεδομενα προκειμενου να εχεις 50% περιπου εκπτωση.

----------


## Catchphrase

> Η σταματας το πακετο και παιρνεις καινουριο για να σου δωσουν και το δωρεαν router ή συνεχιζεις με εξαμηνο.


Στην περίπτωση που σταματήσεις και περιμένεις να κάνεις καινούρια σύνδεση με το νέο πακέτο θα περιμένεις τουλάχιστον ένα μήνα. Άσε που μπορεί να χάσεις την πόρτα σου και μετά ....... :Crying:

----------


## JiKL

Ποσο καιρο πριν πρεπει να πουμε στην Βιβοντι οτι δεν θελουμε να συνεχισουμε σε αοριστου χρονου μετα την ληξη του κυβου????

----------


## Jacarta

1 μήνα.

----------


## lazaroskyr

Καλημέρα σε όλους.Ετοιμάζομαι κι εγώ να αποκτήσω την πολυπόθητη DSL σύνδεση και για αυτό ψάχνω την κατάλληλη προσφορά.Με βάση όσα έχω βρει νομίζω ότι η συμφερότερη σύνδεση είναι το DSLCube της Vivodi το οποίο και σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω.Η εταιρεία μου είπε ότι δεν υπάρχει δίκτυο της στην περιοχή μου και πρέπει να συνδεθώ μέσω ΟΤΕ(ΑΡΥΣ).Θέλω να ρωτήσω όμως κάποια πράγματα πριν:
Α)Τα χρήματα που μου ζητούν είναι όσα τελικά θα πληρώσω(99€ για 5 μήνες) ή στην πορεία θα βγουν και επιπλέον υποχρεώσεις όπως πάγιο ΟΤΕ κτλ;
Β)Μετά το πέρας των 5 μηνών συμφέρει να συνεχίσω με προπληρωμένη σύνδεση(117€ για 6 μήνες);Στα χρήματα που ζητάει η Vivodi περιλαμβάνονται όλα τα κόστη(ΟΤΕ κτλ) ή θα προκύψει τίποτα στην πορεία;
Τα παραπάνω τα έχω ρωτήσει στην εταιρεία,αλλά τα ρωτάω κι εδώ μήπως κάποιος τα γνωρίζει από προσωπική εμπειρία και αυτό γιατί οι εταιρείες πολλές φορές δε λένε όλη την αλήθεια για να προσελκύσουν πελάτες.Αν μπορεί κάποιος ας με βοηθήσει. ¨) :Smile:

----------


## Catchphrase

Α) Δεν έχεις κανένα άλλο έξοδο
Β) Ότι και στο Α)

----------


## lazaroskyr

Ευχαριστώ Catchphrase.Νομίζω ότι είναι η καλύτερη λύση για μένα αυτή τη στιγμή.

----------


## Catchphrase

@ lazaroskyr
Έπειδή και εγώ έχω κάνει το ίδιο που πας να κάνεις και εσύ δηλ. πήρα το cube και τώρα που τελειώνει ο χρόνος σκέφτομαι να πάρω την εξάμηνη προσφορά, μπορώ να σου πω ότι είμαι ευχαριστημένος και χωρίς ιδιαίτερα προβλήματα. 

Σου εύχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά και να μην περιμένεις πάνω από 1 χρόνο sorry μήνα  :Laughing:  μέχρι να σε συνδέσουν. Από εκεί και πέρα...... τα ξαναλέμε :One thumb up:

----------


## emmstra

Θελω να αγορασω και εγω το πακετο της vivodi και θα ηθελα να ρωτησω κατι το οποίο σιγουρα θα εχει απαντηθει εδω, αλλα επειδη οι σελιδες ειναι 45 και καταφερα να διαβασω μονο μεχρι 25 δεν αντεχω αλλο!
Υπαρχει δυνατοτητα να αποσυνδεεται απο το ιντερνετ μετα απο χρονο αδρανειας?
Υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα να το αποσυνδεω οποτε θελω μεσα απο τα windows?
Ευχαριστω για οποια απαντηση!!!

----------


## kalamatiani

> Θελω να αγορασω και εγω το πακετο της vivodi και θα ηθελα να ρωτησω κατι το οποίο σιγουρα θα εχει απαντηθει εδω, αλλα επειδη οι σελιδες ειναι 45 και καταφερα να διαβασω μονο μεχρι 25 δεν αντεχω αλλο!
> Υπαρχει δυνατοτητα να αποσυνδεεται απο το ιντερνετ μετα απο χρονο αδρανειας?
> Υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα να το αποσυνδεω οποτε θελω μεσα απο τα windows?
> Ευχαριστω για οποια απαντηση!!!




Ναι, υπάρχει η δυνατότητα!   :Thumbs up:

----------


## emmstra

> Ναι, υπάρχει η δυνατότητα!


thanks!!!!!

----------


## skapetis

> Η σταματας το πακετο και παιρνεις καινουριο για να σου δωσουν και το δωρεαν router ή συνεχιζεις με εξαμηνο. Το εξαμηνο εχει πολυ καλη τιμη και δεν ειναι μεγαλη δεσμευση (αν σκεφτεις οτι ειναι 512 ειναι πραγματικα καλη η τιμη). Σκεψου οτι σε αλλες εταιριες προπληρωνεις πακετο 5-6 μηνων και σε μερικες αλλες δεσμευεσαι υποχρεωτικα για ενα χρονο. Αρα η ανανεωση καθε 6μηνο δεν ειναι μεγαλος χρονος για τα σημερινα δεδομενα προκειμενου να εχεις 50% περιπου εκπτωση.





> Ποσο καιρο πριν πρεπει να πουμε στην Βιβοντι οτι δεν θελουμε να συνεχισουμε σε αοριστου χρονου μετα την ληξη του κυβου????





> 1 μήνα.


Καλά που υπάρχει το forum και κάνει τη δουλειά του customer service της vivodi  :Whistle: . Τους έχω στίλει mail για αυτά ακριβώς τα πράγματα από χθες στις 11 το πρωϊ και ακόμα περιμένω ...  :Thumb down: 

Δυστυχώς (ή ευτυχώς) όμως σκέφτομαι να καταργήσω το ISDN (-5€ το δίμηνο OTE) οπότε μάλλον θα πάει για κατάργηση και θα ψάξω για κανένα πακετάκι με ασύρματο router  :Wink:

----------


## emmstra

> Καλά που υπάρχει το forum και κάνει τη δουλειά του customer service της vivodi . Τους έχω στίλει mail για αυτά ακριβώς τα πράγματα από χθες στις 11 το πρωϊ και ακόμα περιμένω ... 
> 
> Δυστυχώς (ή ευτυχώς) όμως σκέφτομαι να καταργήσω το ISDN (-5€ το δίμηνο OTE) οπότε μάλλον θα πάει για κατάργηση και θα ψάξω για κανένα πακετάκι με ασύρματο router


τα ιδια αντιμετωπιζω και εγω φιλε μου σχετικα με το customer service. Πολλα πραγματα εκμεταλλευεται μου φαινεται η vivodi......!
Μου την εχει δωσει πολυ αυτη η συμπεριφορα!!!!

----------


## manassis

http://conmet.cz/αυτο το δοκιμασε κανενας για το router microcom2636

----------


## siniestro

Ενδιαφέρομαι να πάρω το dsl Cube και θα ήθελα να μου λύσετε μερικές απορίες που έχω. Παρακαλώ να μου απαντήσουν όσοι πραγματικά γνωρίζουν για να πάρω άμεση απάντηση και να μην κουράζουμε και το forum με επεξηγίσεις.

1. Έχω ήδη dsl 384 με forthnet. Είμαι πάρα πολύ απογοητευμένος (αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα!) με τις ταχύτητες και για αυτό θέλω να πάω σε dsl 512. Το κουτί μου λήγει σε 1 μήνα περίπου. Όταν λήξει, θα μου έρχεται πάγιο στον λογαριασμό μου για dsl? Αν έχω καταλάβει καλά από αυτά που διάβασα όχι. Δηλαδή επανέρχεται η γραμμή μου όπως ήταν πριν, έτσι ε;
2. Σκέφτομαι να πάρω το cube και να ξεκινήσω την ενεργοποίηση από τώρα ώστε να προλάβει να ενεργοποιηθεί πριν την λήξη του άλλου και να μην μείνω χωρίς dsl. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να δημιουργηθεί πρόβλημα με αυτό; Δηλαδή αν είναι να ενεργοποιηθεί πριν ήδη λήξει το άλλο να μην γίνεται αυτό; Μήπως πρέπει να έχει λήξει πριν ενεργοποιηθεί το άλλο πακέτο; 
3. Έλεγξα από το site της vivodi ότι στην περιοχή μου με υποστηρίζει μέσω του δικτύου της (μέσω shared, μιας και θέλω να κρατήσω τον αριθμό του ΟΤΕ). Όταν ενεργοποιηθεί θα γίνει μέσω shared, δηλαδή μέσω του δικτύου της; ή θα γίνει μέσω ΑΡΥΣ; χρειάζεται να το ζητήσω αυτό ή αν με υποστηρίζει στην περιοχή μου γίνεται αυτόματα πάντα μέσω του δικτύου της;
4. Έχω ήδη το linksys από forthnet που είναι και wi-fi router και θα ήθελα να το χρησιμοποιήσω και στο cube θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα; (λογικά όχι).

Ευχαριστώ και συγνώμη για το μεγάλο μήνυμα.

----------


## sdikr

> Ενδιαφέρομαι να πάρω το dsl Cube και θα ήθελα να μου λύσετε μερικές απορίες που έχω. Παρακαλώ να μου απαντήσουν όσοι πραγματικά γνωρίζουν για να πάρω άμεση απάντηση και να μην κουράζουμε και το forum με επεξηγίσεις.


Χαλάει κάπου  τον όρο του φόρουμ ........  αλλά εντάξει

1) αν έχεις πάρει  In a box  τότε  ληγει  αυτόματα (δεν χρείαζεται να το ζητήσεις)  η διακοπή θα γίνει μερικές  μέρες μετα την ληξη της συνδρομής,  οπότε μετά η γραμμη σου θα είναι έτοιμη να ξαναπάρει adsl

2) Δυστήχως όχι,  ο Οτε  ακυρώνει την αιτηση αν υπάρχει εγκατεστημένη adsl,  θα πρέπει δηλάδη να το πετύχεις έτσι ώστε οταν θα παει η αιτηση απο την vivodi  στον οτε  στο σύστημα να μην  λέει οτι η γραμμη σου ειναι adsl,

3) Πρέπει να το ζητήσεις,  προσόχη όμως,    με την διακοπή της adsl  χάνεις και την πόρτα σου απο τον Οτε  με αποτέλεσμα  αν θελησεις να πας οτε  και δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα να έχεις πρόβλημα.

4)  οχι δεν υπάρχει κανένα  πρόβλημα,

----------


## GiorgosH

Στα  speed tests τι αποτελέσματα βγάζει η σύνδεση σας? Εμένα όλα κυμαίνονται στο 300-310 κ καμία φορά κ χαμηλότερα..
Downloads πιάνω maximum 42-43..

Χαμηλά δεν είναι???

----------


## iceman509

Αφου θελει shared προσβαση, κανονικα δεν μπαινει στα DSLAM τις VIVO? Αρα δεν εχει προβλημα με τις πορτες του οτε, σωστα? Ή κανω καποιο λαθος?... 
Και 2ον (πρωτο κανονικα..) Αφου 8α μπει μεσω VIVO, ο ΟΤΕ πως 8α δει την αιτιση για ADSL για να την ακυρωση..... Δεν 3ερω, ρωταω και εγω...

----------


## gpelekanos

το cube 512 ειναι προσφορα της vivodi ; Υπαρχει ακομα ;

----------


## Acer

> το cube 512 ειναι προσφορα της vivodi ; Υπαρχει ακομα ;


ναι, διατιθεται ακομη απο το Πλαισιο και απο την Vivo απευθειας ... πολυ καλη περιπτωση, σου το συνιστω ανεπιφυλακτα (το εχω κι εγω και ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος)  :One thumb up:

----------


## Acer

> Στα speed tests τι αποτελέσματα βγάζει η σύνδεση σας? Εμένα όλα κυμαίνονται στο 300-310 κ καμία φορά κ χαμηλότερα.. Downloads πιάνω maximum 42-43..
> Χαμηλά δεν είναι???


για το Cube ειναι οντως καπως χαμηλα, ναι ... (πχ εγω πιανω 55-56 kb/s σταθερα)

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος Α.

Εγώ πάντως βρε παιδιά είμαι καθόλα απογητευμένος με τη Vivodi. Πέραν του τηλεφωνικού κέντρου, στο οποίο δεν παίρνεις καμμία βοήθεια, τις τελευταίες μέρες έχω το εξής πρόβλημα. Το σερφάρισμα είναι λες και απο άλλες εποχές... Χρειάζεται τουλάχιστον ένα λεπτο να ανοίξει μια σελίδα. Είναι άκρως εκνευριστικό!

Προτείνει κανεις κάτι;

Ευχαριστώ για τον χώρο.

----------


## sdikr

> Εγώ πάντως βρε παιδιά είμαι καθόλα απογητευμένος με τη Vivodi. Πέραν του τηλεφωνικού κέντρου, στο οποίο δεν παίρνεις καμμία βοήθεια, τις τελευταίες μέρες έχω το εξής πρόβλημα. Το σερφάρισμα είναι λες και απο άλλες εποχές... Χρειάζεται τουλάχιστον ένα λεπτο να ανοίξει μια σελίδα. Είναι άκρως εκνευριστικό!
> 
> Προτείνει κανεις κάτι;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ για τον χώρο.


Το μονο που μπορώ να προτινώ  ειναι να περάσεις ρυθμίσεις για proxy  στον browser σου

αν δεν κάνω λάθος    πρέπει να ειναι  proxy.vivodi.gr  port 8080

----------


## lewton

> Εγώ πάντως βρε παιδιά είμαι καθόλα απογητευμένος με τη Vivodi. Πέραν του τηλεφωνικού κέντρου, στο οποίο δεν παίρνεις καμμία βοήθεια, τις τελευταίες μέρες έχω το εξής πρόβλημα. Το σερφάρισμα είναι λες και απο άλλες εποχές... Χρειάζεται τουλάχιστον ένα λεπτο να ανοίξει μια σελίδα. Είναι άκρως εκνευριστικό!
> 
> Προτείνει κανεις κάτι;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ για τον χώρο.


Δεν είναι λογικό να αργεί το σερφάρισμα. Να μου πεις για on-line games να το καταλάβω, αλλά το σερφάρισμα πετάει.

Οπότε ή έχει πρόβλημα ο ΟΤΕ (αν είσαι με πρόσβαση ΟΤΕ) ή κάτι έχει γίνει λάθος από τη Vivodi. Τι εννοείς όταν λες ότι παίρνεις καμμία βοήθεια από το κέντρο;
Οι τεχνικοί της με έχουν βοηθήσει πάρα πολύ όσες φορές χρειάστηκα κάτι...

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν είναι λογικό να αργεί το σερφάρισμα. Να μου πεις για on-line games να το καταλάβω, αλλά το σερφάρισμα πετάει.
> 
> Οπότε ή έχει πρόβλημα ο ΟΤΕ (αν είσαι με πρόσβαση ΟΤΕ) ή κάτι έχει γίνει λάθος από τη Vivodi. Τι εννοείς όταν λες ότι παίρνεις καμμία βοήθεια από το κέντρο;
> Οι τεχνικοί της με έχουν βοηθήσει πάρα πολύ όσες φορές χρειάστηκα κάτι...


Εχει ξαναπαρουσιαστεί το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα με την vivodi  και ήταν πρόβλημα της vivodi, ή λύση ήταν να βάλεις proxy

Πάντως μου αρέσε το  "εχει προβλήμα ο ΟΤΕ"

----------


## lewton

> Εχει ξαναπαρουσιαστεί το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα με την vivodi  και ήταν πρόβλημα της vivodi, ή λύση ήταν να βάλεις proxy
> 
> Πάντως *μου αρέσε* το  "εχει προβλήμα ο ΟΤΕ"


Πρόβλημα ΟΤΕ σημαίνει προβληματικό DSLAM ή πρόβλημα στη γραμμή.
*Εμένα δε μου αρέσει*, αλλά συμβαίνει.

----------


## GoG

Παιδια μου ετυχε το εξης...Ειχα το cube εκανα αιτηση διακοπης 29/8, με κοψανε απο τη βιβο 5/9 αλλα η γραμμη απο τον ΟΤΕ δεν εχει κοπει ακομη...Μπαινω με ντεμο,με netkey κλπ...Ξερετε τι παιζει?

----------


## mafiaboy

φυσικα και ξερουμε...απλα δεν σου κοψανε την γραμμη απο τον οτε...αργει συνηθως κανα μηνα...
τον οποιο στον χρεωνουν...  :Cool:

----------


## chrisyah

> φυσικα και ξερουμε...απλα δεν σου κοψανε την γραμμη απο τον οτε...αργει συνηθως κανα μηνα...
> τον οποιο στον χρεωνουν...


Τον οποίο ΔΕΝ στον χρεώνουν... Η γραμμή δεν είναι στο ονομά σου, είναι στο όνομα της vivo...

----------


## vaggoulas

Για όσες μέρες μείνει ενεργή η γραμμή σου δεν πληρώνεις ΤΙΠΟΤΑ στον ΟΤΕ.Αυτό είναι θέμα Vivo-OTE.Πότε θα σταλεί από την Vivo η αίτηση διακοπής στον ΟΤΕ και πότε ο ΟΤΕ θα κάνει επιτέλους την διακοπη.Εμένα στο προηγούμενο πακέτο που είχα η γραμμή μου έμεινε 1 μήνα ενεργή.Συνέχισε με demo και κάνε την δουλειά σου ή ψάξε το RAM για το κουπόνι της AltecTelecoms με 2 μήνες δωρεάν συνδρομή adsl.

----------


## GoG

Το ραμ ειναι για 1024 και η γραμμη μου 512..Δεν υπαρχει προβλημα ετσι?

----------


## chrisyah

nope...

----------


## vaggeo

ετσι και εγω, ειχα περιπου 1,5 μηνα τσαμπα γραμμη :Wink:

----------


## RyDeR

Εγώ 1 εβδομάδα και μόνο, εδώ οι ΟΤΕτζήδες είναι πολύ ''γρήγοροι''. Για την ακρίβεια δευτέρα μου κόβουν την παροχή, παρασκευή πήρε ο ΟΤΕ την αίτηση, δευτέρα κόπηκε...

----------


## sfakattack

Παιδιά έχω πάρει το 3μηνο dslcube της vivodi με ημερομηνία εναρξης της σύνδεσης στις 6/7/2006. Όπως καταλαβαίνεται τελειώνει.Ξέρετε τι διαδικασία πρέπει να ακολουθήσω τώρα;Θα κοπεί μόνο του ή χρειάζεται να κάνς κάτι.Χρειάζεται να το κόψω και απο vivodi και απο ΟΤΕ;Ας μου πουν παιδιά πο υο έχουν κάνει ήδη αυτό.Ευχαριστώ

----------


## apok

Οχι δεν κόβεται μονο του..Πρέπει να στειλεις φαξ- Mail για να κοπεί.
Ναι αν το κόψεις χάνεις και τη γραμμή

----------


## Catchphrase

Κανονικά θα σου στείλουν mail και θα σου εξηγούν τι μπορείς να κάνεις για να συνεχίσεις ή να διακόψεις.
Εάν δεν κάνεις τίποτα η συνδρομή σου θα γίνει αυτόματα αορίστου χρόνου

----------


## nkoumo

Ειχα cube512 και κατέβαζα μεχρι 55kb/σ. Οταν αναβαθμίστηκε η γραμμη στα 1024 έφτασε 65.
- Γιατι δεν πηγε στα 110???
-Αν παρω σημερα το cube1024  θα κατεβαζω με 65 ή 110?
thanks

----------


## wrathchild

μου θυμιζει την δικη μου περιπτωση.
Αν και απο 512 αναβαθμιστηκα στα 1024, ειχα περιπου την ιδια ταχυτητα με πριν.
Το προβλημα ειναι οτι σου δινει ο ΟΤΕ παραπανω bandwidth αλλα οχι και η Βιβοδι.
Παντως τις τελευταιες 3 μερες κατεβαζω με 90ΚΒΙΤ και δεν εχω παραπανω.

Οποτε η απαντηση που θες:

-Αν παρω σημερα το cube1024 θα κατεβαζω με 65 ή 110?

110 υπο ιδανικες συνθηκες.

----------


## subwrc

Έχω cube 512  σε κόμβο vivodi και λήγει σε 15 μέρες.
Αγοράζοντας νέο cube 2048 μπορώ να αναβαθμίσω τη γραμμή μου χώρις να δεσμευτώ για νέο 12μηνο?
Στο 13880 οι μισοί μου λένε ναι χωρίς δέσμευση κι οι υπόλοιποι με δέσμευση γιατί μόνο οι νέοι συνδρομητές δεν δεσμεύονται. :Confused:  
Τι ισχύει τελικα? :Worthy:

----------


## thestria

> Έχω cube 512  σε κόμβο vivodi και λήγει σε 15 μέρες.
> Αγοράζοντας νέο cube 2048 μπορώ να αναβαθμίσω τη γραμμή μου χώρις να δεσμευτώ για νέο 12μηνο?
> Στο 13880 οι μισοί μου λένε ναι χωρίς δέσμευση κι οι υπόλοιποι με δέσμευση γιατί μόνο οι νέοι συνδρομητές δεν δεσμεύονται. 
> Τι ισχύει τελικα?


Το cube δεν μπορείς να το αγοράσεις πλέον για να το χρησιμοποιήσεις για ανανέωση συνδρομής.

Μιας και είσαι σε κόμβο της εταιρίας κάνε προπληρωμένο εξάμηνο σε 2048 μόνο με 159 ευρώ το εξάμηνο (26,5 μήνα).

----------


## subwrc

> Το cube δεν μπορείς να το αγοράσεις πλέον για να το χρησιμοποιήσεις για ανανέωση συνδρομής.
> 
> Μιας και είσαι σε κόμβο της εταιρίας κάνε προπληρωμένο εξάμηνο σε 2048 μόνο με 159 ευρώ το εξάμηνο (26,5 μήνα).


5 άτομα στο 13880 μου είπαν ότι μπορείς αλλά οι απόψεις τους διίστανται στο αν δεσμεύεσαι ή όχι.Τρέχα γύρευε.

----------


## GiorgosH

Τελικά παράγγειλα από τη Βίβο το cube των 99 ευρώ για 5 μήνες για την ανανέωση της συνδρομής μου. 

Στην αίτηση γνωρίζετε αν χρειάζεται πάλι να στείλω τις εξουσιοδοτήσεις, και αν χρειάζεται να παραθέσω κάπου ότι είναι για ανανέωση και όχι για νέα σύνδεση για αποφυγή προβλημάτων..?

----------


## subwrc

> Τελικά παράγγειλα από τη Βίβο το cube των 99 ευρώ για 5 μήνες για την ανανέωση της συνδρομής μου. 
> 
> Στην αίτηση γνωρίζετε αν χρειάζεται πάλι να στείλω τις εξουσιοδοτήσεις, και αν χρειάζεται να παραθέσω κάπου ότι είναι για ανανέωση και όχι για νέα σύνδεση για αποφυγή προβλημάτων..?


Για την αναβάθμιση μέσω αγοράς Cube ξέρεις αν δεσμεύεσαι ή όχι για ένα χρόνο?

----------


## thestria

> 5 άτομα στο 13880 μου είπαν ότι μπορείς αλλά οι απόψεις τους διίστανται στο αν δεσμεύεσαι ή όχι.Τρέχα γύρευε.


Εγώ άλλα ξέρω...

----------


## jimarass

Δηλαδή παιδιά αν αγοράσουμε το cube υπάρχει περίπτωση να μας πάνε σε ΑΡΥΣ αν και υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα για ιδιόκτητο?

----------


## thestria

> Δηλαδή παιδιά αν αγοράσουμε το cube υπάρχει περίπτωση να μας πάνε σε ΑΡΥΣ αν και υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα για ιδιόκτητο?


Ναι! Περίμενε την επόμενη βδομάδα που θα βγουν οι νέες τιμές. Μπορεί να έχει τίποτε το καλύτερο...

----------


## gpanorama

H TIMH EINAII 99 TELIKH  DHL MAZI ME TO FPA
DEN PLHRWNEIS TIPOTA ALLO
DEN EXEIS KANENA PERIORISMO STI XRHSH :Closed topic:   :Closed topic:   :RTFM:

----------


## nkoumo

Εχει παρει κανεις τελευταια cube να μας πει με ποσο κατεβαζει? Φτανετε 110kb/s? (Σε δίκτυο ΟΤΕ)

----------


## clyde

Γεια σας παιδια!Ειμαι αρχαριος γι'αυτο μη με παρεξηγησετε!
Εχω dslCube 512.To προβλημα μου ειναι οτι κανει συνεχεια διακοπες!Ανα 10-15 '' αποσυνδεεται μονο του και μετα απο 1'' ξανασυνδεεται μονο του!Εχω τρελλαθει!Μπορει να μου πει καποιοσ τι φταιει?
Το καλωδιο του τηλεφωνου παιζει ρολο στην ταχυτητα των download?
Aυτο που μου εδωσε η Vivodi ηταν μικρο και δεν εφτανε στην μπριζα οποτε εβαλα ενα δικο μου απλο.Πειραζει?

----------


## ibari

Το καλώδιο παίζει ρόλο αλλά μόνο αν δεν είναι σε καλή κατάσταση, αν είναι ψιλοκαινούριο και τα φισάκια είναι σταθερά δε θα έχεις προβλημα. 
Το modem το έχεις συνδεδεμένο στο usb η σε ethernet; Αν το έχεις σε usb μπορεί να οφείλεται εκεί το πρόβλημα. Ποιο modem έχεις και τι ακριβώς εννοείς με το αποσυνδέεται, γίνεται πορτοκαλί το λαμπάκι του modem π.χ.;

----------


## clyde

Λοιπον,το modem einai ''microcom 2636'' με USB συνδεση.Το καλωδιο του τηλεφωνου το εψαξα,δεν εχει φθορες (τουλαχιστον εξωτερικα).Οσο για το λαμπακι,εχει δυο το ενα πρασινο (dsl link) σταθερα αναμενο και ενα πορτοκαλι (dsl act) το οποιο αναβοσβηνει.Αυτα ομως δεν αλλαζουν οταν διακοπτεται η συνδεση γιατι γινεται αστραπιαια.Καθε 10-20'' μου βγαζει κατω σην μπαρα της οθονης ''internet connection closed''  kai se 1'' στο καπακι ''internet connection established''

----------


## georgk

Καλησπερα, εγω εχω το microcom 2636 cube 512 περιπου απο ιουνιο,οσο το ειχα me USB
μου εκανε το ιδιο (αναβε και εσβηνε) αν και μου ειπαν απο vivodi οτι αυτο δεν ειναι προβλημα οταν  το συνδεσα με ethernet ολα λυθηκαν.(εγω και αν ειμαι αρχαριος).
τωρα ομως εχω αλλο προβλημα και θελω την γνωμη σας.Η vivodi ανακοινωσε  οτι διπλασιασε ολες τις ταχυτητες, εγω π.χ. απο 512\128 σε 1024\256, ωραια ως εδω εγω ομως βλεπω οτι εχω μικροτερες ταχυτητες κατεβασματος και μεγαλητερες στο ανεβασμα.
αν ξερει καποιος ας μου πει τι συμβαινει, ευχαριστω.

----------


## insane_kmfdm

@georgk

Φίλε μου πολλά παράξενα συμβαίνουν μετά την αναβάθμιση!!!
Και εγώ παρατηρώ κάποια ¨μυστήρια¨ στην σύνδεση αλλά πιστεύω ότι θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε μέχρι Χριστούγεννα για να δούμε την πραγμάτικη 1024/256.
Ελλάδα είμαστε και αν δεν ταλαιπωρηθούμε με ό,τι καινούριο δεν θα έχει νόημα!!!!( :Beta:   :Beta:  )

----------


## georgk

Δεν ξερω τι συμβαινει αλλα μηπως χρειαζεται να κανω τιποτε ρυθμισεις στο modem;
Μενω και εγω στο ιλιον, μηπως φταιει ο οτε;

(Το emule ανεβαζει με 25+ εχει κατεβασμα -3)
Αυτο παλι; :Thinking:

----------


## ibari

clyde νομίζω ότι το προβλημα σου θα λυθεί άμα το συνδέσεις σε ethernet. Γιατί αφού λες ότι γίνεται τόσο γρήγορα η σύνδεση-αποσύνδεση δεν είναι πρόβλημα στον provider. Αν έκανε αποσύνδεση από τον provider θα χρειάζοταν τουλάχιστον 10'' για να ξανασυνδεθεί.

----------


## Catchphrase

> Λοιπον,το modem einai ''microcom 2636'' με USB συνδεση.Το καλωδιο του τηλεφωνου το εψαξα,δεν εχει φθορες (τουλαχιστον εξωτερικα).Οσο για το λαμπακι,εχει δυο το ενα πρασινο (dsl link) σταθερα αναμενο και ενα πορτοκαλι (dsl act) το οποιο αναβοσβηνει.Αυτα ομως δεν αλλαζουν οταν διακοπτεται η συνδεση γιατι γινεται αστραπιαια.Καθε 10-20'' μου βγαζει κατω σην μπαρα της οθονης ''internet connection closed''  kai se 1'' στο καπακι ''internet connection established''


Δεν γίνεσαι disconnect. Είναι κάποιο πρόβλημα που έχουν οι drivers που έχεις βάλει για το USB και βγάζουν κουφά μηνύματα.

----------


## misfits7

Ανοητη απορια:
Εχω DSL Cube απο ιουνιο,
επειδη παλιοτερα ειχα το ADSL in a Box απο Forthnet
με modem εκεινο το usb της Crypto (f200) και επειδη 
βαριομουν να βαλω αυτο ποθ σου παρεχει το Cube (Microcom 2636),
ειπα να εχω το Cube με το Usb modem (δεν εχω βαλει ποτε αυτο της Microcom).
Οι ταχυτητες πανε καλα κατα καιρους (η γραμμη εχει γινει 1.0Mbit απο τον ΟΤΕ) εχω φτασει μερι και 100κ κατεβασμα χωρις ομως να κατεβαζω καθημερινα με τετοια ταχυτητα απο ftp.ntua.gr και δεν ξερω αν εχω διπλασιατει απο την vivo (γιατι αν ειχα διπλασιαστει νομιζω θα κατεωαζα καθημερινα με 100κ περιπου απο το site τοθ ntua)
Τελος παντων,η απορια μου ειναι αν υπαρχει περιπτωση να δς κατι το διαφορετικο σε ταχυτητα αν αρχισς και χρησιμοποιω το router της microcom.
Sorry αν ειναι χαζη η απορια μου...

----------


## Catchphrase

Διαφορά στην ταχύτητα δεν πιστεύω να δεις. Αν όμως χρησιμοποιήσεις το ethernet που σου προσφέρει το microcom θα έχεις πιο σταθερή σύνδεση. Γιατί δεν το δοκιμάζεις???

----------


## clyde

To kako einai οτι δεν εχω ethernet στον υπολογιστη!Τελος παντων.Ευχαριστω παντως!

----------


## jimarass

Παιδιά το μόντεμ που δίνει ο κύβος μπορεί να δεχτεί 2 υπολογιστές?

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> To kako einai οτι δεν εχω ethernet στον υπολογιστη!Τελος παντων.Ευχαριστω παντως!


Πάρε μια 1000αρα κάρτα δικτύου PCI και καθάρισες  :Wink:    .

----------


## idiedhappily

Μπορει να δεχτει 2 pc.(εννοειτε μεσω lan μετην χρηση ενος Switch).Αν εννοεις 1 σε lan και 1 σε usb δε νομιζω να γινεται.Παντως η λυση του switch ειναι αρκετα καιλη και αξιοπιστη (αν δεν σε νευριαζουν τα πολλα καλωδια).

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> .Αν εννοεις 1 σε lan και 1 σε usb δε νομιζω να γινεται.


Και βέβαια γίνεται , 100%  :Wink:   . 

Μα γιατί τόσοι πολλοί δε νομίζετε ότι γίνεται αυτή η σύνδεση (1 έθερνετ , 1 usb )  ???  :Thinking:   :Thinking:   :Thinking:  

Το'χω ακούσει από πολλούς αυτό , γι'αυτό ρωτάω  :Thinking:   ...

----------


## Enstolos

> Και βέβαια γίνεται , 100%   .


έχει δίκιο, γίνεται.

----------


## idiedhappily

δεν το εχω ψαξει ιδιατερα αλλα για να το λετε θα το εχετε τσεκαρει.Απλα νομιζα πως αμα ενεργοποιεις την USB για το modem,απενεργοποηται το lan αυτοματα.Τελος παντων το εχω πασαρει το modem αλλου οποτε δεν μπορω να το τσεκαρω για να παρω θεση.Παντως θεωρω πιο αποδοτικη(και περιπου κατα 20 ευρα πιο ακριβη) την λυση για 2++ pc και  modem σε swichακι.

----------


## nkoumo

Ρε παιδια δεν ρωταω κατι δυσκλο:
Εχει παρει κανεις τελευταια cube (1024)να μας πει με ποσο κατεβαζει? Φτανετε 110kb/s? (Σε δίκτυο ΟΤΕ) 
Ρωταω διοτι εληξε το cube512 το οποιο εφθανε μετά τν αναβαμιση στα 65kb/s απο 55 (γιατι δεν πηγε αραγε στα 110kb/s όπως σε ολες τις υπόλοιπες εταιρείες???).
Παρολο αυτά ήμουν ευχαριστημένος και λέω να ξαναπάρω αλλα λέω μηπως τα 1024 ειναι μαϊμού και δινε τελικα 65 αντι για 110?
Παρακαλώ απαντηστε μου όποιος εχει παρει. Ειμαι έξω απο το καταστημα και περιμενω να παρω...

----------


## cypherth

καλησπέρα, σκέφτομαι για αμπελοκήπους που έρχεται το ιδιόκτητο να πάρω τον κύβο.
πρώτον ο κύβος ισχύει με τα 99 ευρώ μέχρι 31 οκτώβρη?
δευτερον να περιμένω νέα πρόσφορά και αν ναι μέχρι πότε γιατί το πολύ σε 2 εβδομάδεσ θέλω να έχει γίνει η ενεργοποίηση.
τρίτον και σημαντικότερον ποια σύνδεση θα γίνει πιο γρήγορα πιστεύετε, αν επιλέξω τα 99 μέσω του ιδιόκτητου ή μέσω του οτε?
τέταρτον, αν επιλέξω μέσω του ιδιόκτητου, εκτός από τα 99 έχω και κάποια άλλη χρέωση ή δέσμευση?

----------


## Workaholic

Είμαι συνδρομητής vivodi με γραμμή vivodi (shared LLU) εδώ και 1,5 χρόνο. Τώρα που έληγε το 6μηνο προπληρωμένο πακέτο μου σκέφτηκα να ανανεώσω παίρνοντας το cube. Mέχρι πριν 2-3 βδομάδες η προσφορά του dsl cube ήταν 99 ευρώ για 5 μήνες στα 1024 μέσω δικτύου ΟΤΕ και στα 2048 μέσω ιδιόκτητου δικτύου vivodi. Προϋπόθεση η 12μηνη δέσμευση παραμονής στην vivodi μετά την πάροδο των 5 προπληρωμένων μηνών. Πριν λίγο καιρό η προσφορά άλλαξε και πλέον λέει ξεκάθαρα ότι δεν υπάρχει 12 μηνη υποχρεωτική παραμονή στην vivodi.Για του λόγου το αληθές μπορείτε να δείτε την ανακοίνωση κι εδώ http://www.vivodi.gr/site/content.php?artid=422 . Την Παρασκευή πηγαίνοντας στα γραφεία της vivodi να ενεργοποιήσω το dsl cube μου "ξεφουρνίζουν" ότι πρέπει να υπογράψω για 12μηνο. Τους εξηγώ ότι η προσφορά άλλαξε και πέρα από την ανακοίνωση μου το επιβεβαίωσαν και τηλεφωνικά από το τηλεφωνικό τους κέντρο, και μάλιστα 2 φορές. Αφού διαβουλεύτηκαν λίγο μεταξύ τους μου λένε το ανεκδιήγητο: η μη δέσμευση ισχύει για τους νέους συνδρομητές, για τους παλιούς παέι υποχρεωτικά 12μηνο. Με πολύ απλό τρόπο τους εξήγησα ότι η περιγραφή της ιστολίδας τους είναι δεσμευτική για αυτούς, ότι δεν γίνεται πουθενά λόγος για διαχωρισμό νέων και παλιών συνδρομητών, όπως επίσης και ότι έπρεπε τουλάχιστον να το πουν στην τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία. Εφόσον δεν έκαναν τίποτα από τα παραπάνω και εγώ προχώρησα στην αγορά της υπηρεσίας τους θα πρέπει να μου την παρέχουν όπως την περιγράφουν και όχι όπως την έχουν αυτοί στο μυαλό τους. Στο ενδιάμεσα έκανα και 1-2 τηλέφωνα στο έτερον ήμισυ που τυγχάνει δικηγόρος και της ζήτησα να τυπώσει κάμποσες φορές την ιστοσελίδα με την περιγραφή την υπηρεσίας, ώστε να γίνει καταγγελλία στο Υπ.Εμπορίου, στην Ένωση Καταναλωτών, στο ΙΝΚΑ κλπ. Φυσικά την συζήτηση για εξώδικα κλπ την άκουγαν και οι άνθρωποι της vivodi. Με τα πολλά, συμφώνησαν κατ' εξαίρεση να μην με δεσμεύσουν για 12μηνο.
Είναι απαράδεκτο να πρέπει να φωνάζουμε και να τσακωνόμαστε για το αυτονόητο σε κάθε συναλλαγή μας. Σε αυτό τον τόπο κοιτάζουν όλοι πώς να μας πιάσουν τον κ**ο και για να την γλυτώσεις πρέπει ή να είσαι πολύ τυχερός ή να σου ανέβει η πίεση στο 25. Η αυθαιρεσία, της αυθαιρεσίας, ω αυθαιρεσία....
Anyway, σήμερα αναβαθμίστηκε και η ταχύτητα και έχω πιάσει μέχρι και 239. Γενικά νομίζω πω κινείται κάπου στα 220 (περιοχή Πολύδροσο ΑΜαρουσίου, κόμβος vivodi με shared LLU).

----------


## tsebastian

γειας σας μενω θεσσαλονικη περιοχη φαληρο(ολγας) και ενω εγινε αναβαθμιση απο οτε(στις28-09-2006) και απο vivo εξακολουθω να κατεβαζω με 44-48 
εχω cube που απο 512 εγινε 1024 
εκανα απειρες φορες restart το router αλλα τιποτα
γνωριζει κανει τιποτα?

----------


## idiedhappily

Παρομοια περιπτωση (θεσσαλονικη,Α.Δημητριος) ειμαι και εγω μονο που μετα την αναβαθμιση κατεβαζει μεχρι 30-35 kb/s.Παρε ενα τηλ. την βιβο και ενημερωσε τους οτι αναβαθμιστικες, μηπως δεν εχουν ειδοποηθει.Αλλα απ'οσο γνωριζω μετα το διπλασιασμο σερνεται γεικοτερα η συνδεση,οποτε μην περιμενεις και πολλα.Με 512 επιανα 50-55,με 1024 30-35.ΚΑΛΗ (<--ΤΡΑΓΙΚΗ) ΦΑΣΗ!!!!

----------


## apok

Eκτός απο τηλ στη βιβο πάρτε και ένα demo να δειτε τη γραμμή σας με άλλο πάροχο :Wink:

----------


## blackjack

Εχω το microcom ad2670 και οταν το αγορασα απο e-shop μου ηρθε χωρις cd kai manual...
Τελικα εκανα... μαγικα και δουλεψε με ολες τις ρυθμισεις στο χειροκινητο με LAN. Δεν πειραζει εμαθα και κατι παραπανω αφου ασχοληθηκα.
   Τελος παντων θα ηθελα αν μπορει καποιος να ανεβασει το microwiz.exe ή ας μου γραψει το λινκ να το κατεβασω. Επισης αν υπαρχει καποιο νεοτερο firmware και που θα το βρω.
  Και μην βιαστουν καποιοι να μου δωσουνε το λινκ της microcom γιατι εχω παει ηδη και δεν εχει τιποτε απο αυτα, στο δε ελληνικο section δεν εχει καν το μοντελο αυτο, οτι βρηκα manual κτλ τα βρηκα στο Αγγλικο.

----------


## ice22man

> Τόσες μέρες περιπλανιέμαι στο ίντερνετ και στα φόρουμ, παίρνω τηλέφωνα στις εταιρίες αλλά πάλι νομίζω ότι είμαι ημιμαθής...Σας παρακαλώ, δώστε μερικές ξεκάθαρες απαντήσεις σε λίγα ερωτήματά μου και όχι ξύλινο λόγο όπως οι τηλεφωνήτριες! Σας παρακαλώ! Απλά και πρακτικά. Τώρα εξαπλώνεται το adsl, μέχρι να το μάθει ο κόσμος πρέπει λίγο να γίνει υπομονή, ε; 
> 
> Λοιπόν: θέλω να πάρω το adsl cube της vivodi. αυτό που κοστίζει 99 ευρώ χωρίς το ΦΠΑ και είναι για 3+2 μήνες. 
> 
> 1) Με λίγα λόγια πληρώνω μόνο 120 ευρώ (99+ΦΠΑ) και το πάγιο του ΟΤΕ που πλήρωνα και πριν βάλω adsl, σωστά; Πληρώνω κάτι άλλο (π.χ. αυξάνεται το πάγιο του οτε λόγω dsl);
> 2) Τους 2 μήνες δώρο τους έχω έτσι και αλλιώς ή πρέπει να δηλώσω μετά το τρίμηνο τι θα κάνω (αν θα συνεχίσω στην vivodi π.χ.); Δηλαδή αν πω εγώ μετά το τρίμηνο ότι δεν θέλω να συνεχίσω χάνω και τους 2 μήνες του δώρου;
> 3)Αν επιθυμώ να συνεχίσω και μετά τους 5 μήνες, τι επιλογές έχω; Αν π.χ. θέλω να ανανεώσω για άλλους 3 μήνες, πληρώνω το κλασσικό πάγιο του οτέ και το κόστος της σύνδεσης της εταιρίας;
> 
> Περιμένω με πολύ ανυπομονησία τις απαντήσεις σας.
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ και συγνώμη για το ύφος αλλά έχω αγανακτήσει γιατί δε μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη!







Φίλε μου πληρώνεις 99 ευρώ τελιία με ΦΠΑ και παίρνεις 5 μήνες  τουλάχιστον τώρα που μιλάμε αν δεν στα έχει πεί κάποιος άλλος ήδη, και απο 512 σε πάει η βιβοντι 1024 αμα έχεις δίκτυο μέσω Οτε και 2048 αν έχεισ δίκτυο απο βιβοντι

----------


## triharas

Παιδια μετακομισα σε καινουργιο σπιτι επειδι ειμαι φοιτιτης και θελω να βαλω το adslcube 2048 μεσω του ιδιόκτητου δικτύου της vivodi. Αλλά εχω μερικες αποριες. Πρωτα απο ολα η περιοχη μου καλύπτεται απο το δικτυο της vivodi. Δεν εχω τηλεφωνικη γραμμη συνδεση. Για να βαλω Adsl cube μεσω του δικτλυου της vivodi πρεπει να κανω απαραιτητα αιτηση για τηλεφωνικη γραμμλη στην vivodi η μπορω να εχω internet και χωρίς τηλεφωνικη γραμμή? Θα ερθει καποιος τεχνικος να με συνδεση με το δίκτυο της vivodi? Το adsl modem που περιλαμβάνετε στο adsl cube ποιο ειναι αξίζει τίποτα? Και τελος τι ταχύτητες θα πιάνω? Η περιοχη μου ειναι αιγάλεω κοντά στην μεγάλου αλεξανδρου και ιεαρα οδός. ευχαριστώ

----------


## aroutis

triharas, σε παρακαλώ να διορθώσεις το post σου, και αν δεν το έχεις κάνει ήδη, να διαβάσεις τους κανονισμούς λειτουργίας του forum. Τα greekglish απαγορεύονται στο adslgr.com.

----------


## RyDeR

Κάνε επεξεργασία το μύνημα σου και γράψ'το στα Ελληνικά. Τα greeklish απαγορεύονται και το thread σου μπορεί να καταλήξει στον λάκκο.
Edit: [ Με πρόλαβαν  :Embarassed:  . aroutis  :Razz:     ]

----------


## triharas

κάποια απάντηση κανεις?

----------


## apok

Από όσο ξέρω το dsl cube μπαίνει μονο σε μεριζώμενο βρόγχο ( shared llu ) oπότε ναι θα πρέπει να έχεις τηλεφωνική γραμμή.
Το modem router που έχει το " κουτι " ειναι το Microcom 2636
Για περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες στο 13880 :Smile:

----------


## RyDeR

Φίλε οταν είχα ετοιμάσει του φίλου μου την αίτηση dslcube νομίζω έλεγε για shared llu [δηλαδή τα 2mbps που λες + ΟΤΕ] και για Α.ΡΥ.Σ [Δίκτυο ΟΤΕ, 1 mbps]. 
Μπορείς να δείς τις τιμές του full llu [μόνο Vivodi, χωρις ΟΤΕ] εδώ, μπορεί να σε συμφέρει περισσοτερo.
Edit: [ Αμάν ρε συ apok!  :Razz:   ]

----------


## triharas

φίλε Ryder soz αλλά δεν το ειδα. Δήλαδη αν πάρω σύνδεση full llu παει να πει οτι μπορώ να εχω net apo thn vivodi χωρίς να εχώ τηλεφωνικη γραμμή? δηλαδή αν πάρο προπληρωμένη για 6 μήνες *4096/256 που έχει 179€ δεν πλήρώνω τίποτα άλλο σε κανεναν και έχω νετ για 6 μήνες? Θα ερθουν τεχνικοι σπιτι μου για να μου το βάλουν? Και επίσης το full llu ειναι καλύτερο απο το shared? Τι ρύθμο μεταδοσης δεδομενων θα πιάνω?
*

----------


## RyDeR

No problem man  :Smile: . Αν πάρεις full θα έχεις νετ απο vivodi και δεν θα έχεις καθόλου τον πΟΤΕ στο κεφάλι σου. Δεν πληρώνεις τίποτα σε κανέναν [μόνο την προπληρωμή] και έχεις net κανονικά. Θα έρθουν τεχνικοί της vivodi να κάνει την σύνδεση και αυθημερών θα είσαι online. Το μόνο που διαφέρουν είναι στην ύπαρξη τηλεφωνικής γραμμής ΟΤΕ, βλέπεις ο ΟΤΕ για να δώσει όλο το καλώδιο στην vivodi παίρνει ένα ποσό κάθε μήνα για ''συντήρηση'' [όχι απο εσένα] για αυτό το full llu είναι ακριβότερο. Λογικά αν όλα πάνε καλά θα κατεβάζεις με 400+. Edit: [ Νομίζω οτι πρέπει να αγοράσεις δικό σου εξοπλισμό ]
Επίσεις μπορείς να βάλεις voip και να έχεις και τηλέφωνο με κανονικό αριθμό, το λεγόμενο dslphone απο την vivodi, στο οποίο σε δίνουν και δικό τους εξοπλισμό να κάνεις την δουλειά σου ή μπορείς να πάρεις τον voip provider της επιλογής σου. Διάβασε για το voip εδώ.

----------


## triharas

Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε. Αυριο πάω να κάνω την αίτηση.  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## PeLeCaN

Επειδή φίλε triharas ειμαι στο ιδιο ακριβώς σημείο και εγω , συμβουλή μου να το ψάξεις λίγο ακόμα.

Εγώ εχω προπληρωμένο full llu 1024 vivodi χωρις γραμμη οτε.

Ομως με τον μην εχεις γραμμή ΟΤΕ εχεις το σοβαρό μειονέκτημα να μην μπορείς να αλλαξεις παροχο και γενικά να μην επωφελησε απο μειώσεις τιμών.

Στην θέση σου θα έψαχνα για φοιτητικα πακέτα οπως αυτο της Forthnet με 117 ευρώ το δωδεκαμηνο. Μπορει να σου βγεί σε σύνολο πιο οικονομικά.

----------


## drf

εάν αγοράσει κάποιος DSL cude ισχύουν αυτές οι χρεώσεις;




> VIVODI ADSLaccess  	AΡΥΣ ADSLaccess
> Τέλος ενεργοποίησης 	35,58 € 	41,64 €
> Τέλος εγκατάστασης 	53,54 € 	53,54 €

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> εάν αγοράσει κάποιος DSL cude ισχύουν αυτές οι χρεώσεις;


Όχι ,  συμπεριλαμβάνονται (για το κόστος εγκατάστασης δεν το συζητάμε καν - απλά συνδέεις 2 καλώδια , μη μου πεις ότι θες να πληρώσεις 53 ευρώ για σύνδεση 2 καλωδίων)

----------


## RyDeR

Άλλες αυτές οι χρεώσεις, άλλο το dslCube. Το cube κάνει τα 99€ του, τα πληρώνεις και έχεις 5 μήνες [?] adsl, αυτό, χωρίς επιπλέων χρεώσεις, χωρίς τίποτα. :Wink:

----------


## drf

> Όχι ,  συμπεριλαμβάνονται (για το κόστος εγκατάστασης δεν το συζητάμε καν - απλά συνδέεις 2 καλώδια , μη μου πεις ότι θες να πληρώσεις 53 ευρώ για σύνδεση 2 καλωδίων)



προφανώς και δεν έχω πρόβλημα!  :Respekt:  [αλλά η απάντησή σου είναι διαφορούμενη ναι ή όχι;  :Thinking: ]





> Άλλες αυτές οι χρεώσεις, άλλο το dslCube. Το cube κάνει τα 99€ του, τα πληρώνεις και έχεις 5 μήνες [?] adsl, αυτό, χωρίς επιπλέων χρεώσεις, χωρίς τίποτα.


οκ σε ευχαριστώ φίλε μου!  :One thumb up:

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> προφανώς και δεν έχω πρόβλημα!  [αλλά η απάντησή σου είναι διαφορούμενη ναι ή όχι; ]


Διφορούμενη δε νομίζω. Απλά λίγο ασαφής.Εννούσα όπτι τα τέλη ενεργοποίησης συμπεριλαμβάνονται και ότι τα τέλη εγκατάστασης δεν έχουν λόγο/νόημα/σκοπό ύπαρξης   :Wink:  .

(9 εβδομάδες διπλής εξεταστικής τελειώσανε σήμερα  :Rock On:   :Boxing:   :Rock Band:   :Thrasher:   :Guitar:   :Bagpipe:   :Tuba:   :Saxophone:   :Sunflower:   :Studiing:   :Studiing:   :Studiing:   :Studiing:   :Studiing:   :Ufoabducted:   :Bat:   :Mr. Green:  )

----------


## undeadpunk

Γεια σας παιδια,ξυπνησα σημερα κ πηγα ν παθω εγκεφαλικο!!Εγω ειχα απο πριν τ καλοκαιρι το cube.Αυτο ηταν στ 512 κ μετα απο 5 μηνες τελειωσε κ μετατραπηκε σ αοριστου 512.Υστερα ηρθε η αναβαθμιση τ κυκλωματος απο τον ΟΤΕ κ μ αναβαθμισε κ η vivo στ 1024(μονο αναβαθμιση δν βλεπω.. 3/4 της μερας κατεαζω με 30.. :Thumb down:  )ΛΟιπον στ ποβλημα τωρα..
μ ηρθε ο λογαριασμος (1) μηνα κ μ ζηταει 63.9ε για συνδεση 1024..θ αρχισω ν κλαιω..ειναι λογικο κ μ κλεβουν η' εχει γινει λαθος?πειτε μ απο τωρα ν εχω κ αναλογο υφος τωρα π θα παρω τηλεφωνο.. μα αν ειναι 64ε τ μηνα...παει 64x12=768e τ χρονο... :RTFM:   :Sad:   :Sad:  
οχι τπτ αλλο εχει πανω στ λογαριασμο ενα διαφημιστικο banner π λεει τρομερες μειωσεις τιμων απο τ βιβο 52% 1024 απο 19.9ε...ελεος!!+βοηθεια!

----------


## lewton

> Γεια σας παιδια,ξυπνησα σημερα κ πηγα ν παθω εγκεφαλικο!!Εγω ειχα απο πριν τ καλοκαιρι το cube.Αυτο ηταν στ 512 κ μετα απο 5 μηνες τελειωσε κ μετατραπηκε σ αοριστου 512.Υστερα ηρθε η αναβαθμιση τ κυκλωματος απο τον ΟΤΕ κ μ αναβαθμισε κ η vivo στ 1024(μονο αναβαθμιση δν βλεπω.. 3/4 της μερας κατεαζω με 30.. )ΛΟιπον στ ποβλημα τωρα..
> μ ηρθε ο λογαριασμος (1) μηνα κ μ ζηταει 63.9ε για συνδεση 1024..θ αρχισω ν κλαιω..ειναι λογικο κ μ κλεβουν η' εχει γινει λαθος?πειτε μ απο τωρα ν εχω κ αναλογο υφος τωρα π θα παρω τηλεφωνο.. μα αν ειναι 64ε τ μηνα...παει 64x12=768e τ χρονο...   
> οχι τπτ αλλο εχει πανω στ λογαριασμο ενα διαφημιστικο banner π λεει τρομερες μειωσεις τιμων απο τ βιβο 52% 1024 απο 19.9ε...ελεος!!+βοηθεια!


Λογικό είναι το ποσό.
Είναι το πάγιο ολόκληρου του Οκτώβρη και το πάγιο αναλογικά για τις ημέρες του Σεπτέμβρη από την ημερομηνία που έληξε το αρχικό Cube.

ΥΓ. Αν μπει και γράψει κανένας ότι είναι και το πάγιο του Νοέμβρη μην τον πιστέψεις.

----------


## undeadpunk

Ευχαριστω  lewton :One thumb up:  ,πες μ ακομα κατι.Εστω οτι τωρα ετυχε ν περιεχετε κ λιγο απο σεπτεμβρη απο εδω κ περα ποσο θ μ ερχετε τν μηνα?γιατι οχι 19.9?εγω ετσι νομιζα  :Sad:  .Οποτε κανω σημερα κιολας αιτηση διακοπης.Παλι απο τν αρχη θ βαλω καποιο πακετο,μονο αυτα αξιζουν αν αναζητας τ μικροτερο δυνατο κοστος.κ ναι θ μεινω ενα μηνα χωρις dsl.αληθεια ποια εταιρια εχει τ μικροτερο χρονο ενεργοποιησης?

----------


## lewton

> Ευχαριστω  lewton ,πες μ ακομα κατι.Εστω οτι τωρα ετυχε ν περιεχετε κ λιγο απο σεπτεμβρη απο εδω κ περα ποσο θ μ ερχετε τν μηνα?γιατι οχι 19.9?εγω ετσι νομιζα  .Οποτε κανω σημερα κιολας αιτηση διακοπης.Παλι απο τν αρχη θ βαλω καποιο πακετο,μονο αυτα αξιζουν αν αναζητας τ μικροτερο δυνατο κοστος.κ ναι θ μεινω ενα μηνα χωρις dsl.αληθεια ποια εταιρια εχει τ μικροτερο χρονο ενεργοποιησης?


Τίποτα.  :Smile: 
Γιατί δεν παίρνεις προπληρωμένο αντί να μπλέκεις με αποσύνδεση και ξανασύνδεση;

----------


## ice22man

> Τίποτα. 
> Γιατί δεν παίρνεις προπληρωμένο αντί να μπλέκεις με αποσύνδεση και ξανασύνδεση;




Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον φίλτατο lewton καλύτερα προπληρωμένο, όπου και να πάς πλην ΟΤΕ θες ενα μήνα περίπου χωρίς ιντερνετ, όλα αυτά γιαιτ ο ΠΟΤΕΣ θέλει να δυσκολεύει τους αλλούς για να κερδίζει συνδρομιτές, πες του να πάει να νανα, που λεεί το τραγούδι...

Εγώ απο τον Ιούλιο έχω full απο βιβο και dslphone στο μαρούσι και παιζει μιά χαρα πριν κανα μήνα έκανα και διπλασιασό σε 2048/640 και είμαι αρχηγός.

Αν θές εσύ φίλε πάρε ενα πακέτο\


Tαχύτητα  	         MaXx Shared LLU  	                            MaXx Full LLU
          6 Μήνες        12 Μήνες	        24 Μήνες 	6 Μήνες 	12 Μήνες 	24 Μήνες
2048/256
	€ 119.00 	€ 199.00	€ 259.00	€ 149.00 	€ 259.00 	€ 359.00
4096/256
 	€ 139.00 	€ 239.00 	€ 299.00 	€ 179.00 	€ 309.00 	€ 409.00

----------


## dim12

επειδη διαβασα παρομοιο θεμα και μπερδευτηκα.εαν αγορασω τωρα το δσλψθβε(μεχρι 12/11 που ειναι η προσφορα στα 2048,μετα το τελος των 5μηνων στο dslcube μπορω να διακοψω την συνδεση ή να την υποβαθμισω εαν θελω στα 1024;(υπαρχει καποια δεσμευση :Wink: 
και μια δευτερη απορια(περιεργια)μετα τις 12/11 που ληγει η προσφορα στα 2048 με 99ε 5μηνες ξερουμε πως θα το κανουν;

----------


## Director CrisAK

Το καλύτερο που έχεις να κάνεις μετά είναι με κάποιο ποσό να προπληρώσεις είτε 6μηνη σύνδεση είτε κάποιας άλλης διάρκειας.Σίγουρα καλύτερο από το να πληρώνεις κάθε μήνα και να σου βγει πολύ περισσότερο.Μπορείς και να το κατεβάσεις στα 1024 και να προπληρώσεις κλπ.

----------


## m3fisto

-Δεν ανοιγω καινούριο νήμα αφού θα έβαζα τον ίδιο τίτλο-

Μια απορία.Αγόρασε ένας φίλος μου τον κύβο και του ενεργοποιήθηκε πριν λίγες μέρες.ΔΕΝ καλυπτόταν απο το δίκτυο της Βιβόντι και όπως είναι λογικό τον συνδέσανε σε ΑΡΥΣ.Το θέμα είναι οτι το ρούτερ συγχρονίζει στα 2048/256, κάτι που θα έπρεπε να γίνεται μόνο αν είχε μπει στο δίκτυο της Βίβο.Οι ταχύτητες βέβαια δεν μοιάζουν να είναι 2048, αλλά περισσότερο σαν μια τελικιασμένη 1024.Απο Μετσόβιο κατεβάζει με 134 για παράδειγμα.Μπορεί κανείς να κάνει καμία υπόθεση για το τι συμβαίνει?

----------


## dim12

μετα τους 5μηνες δεν μπορω να το διακοψω τελειως;να φυγω απο την βιβοντι;
νομιζω η προσφορα μεχρι τις 12/11 δεν εχει δεσμευση!απντηστε μου γιατι πρεπει να αποφασισω.

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!

----------


## garett

> -Δεν ανοιγω καινούριο νήμα αφού θα έβαζα τον ίδιο τίτλο-
> 
> Μια απορία.Αγόρασε ένας φίλος μου τον κύβο και του ενεργοποιήθηκε πριν λίγες μέρες.ΔΕΝ καλυπτόταν απο το δίκτυο της Βιβόντι και όπως είναι λογικό τον συνδέσανε σε ΑΡΥΣ.Το θέμα είναι οτι το ρούτερ συγχρονίζει στα 2048/256, κάτι που θα έπρεπε να γίνεται μόνο αν είχε μπει στο δίκτυο της Βίβο.Οι ταχύτητες βέβαια δεν μοιάζουν να είναι 2048, αλλά περισσότερο σαν μια τελικιασμένη 1024.Απο Μετσόβιο κατεβάζει με 134 για παράδειγμα.Μπορεί κανείς να κάνει καμία υπόθεση για το τι συμβαίνει?



Αν δεις τη σελίδα του Cube λέει ότι το Cube διατίθεται για γραμμή ΟΤΕ στα 1024. Άρα η vivo σου δίνει net στα 1024. Το γιατί τώρα έχεις γραμή 2048 νομίζω ότι έχει γίνει λάθος (ΟΤΕ ή Vivo) και σου δώσανε μεγαλύτερη γραμμή. Πάντως είναι υπέρ σου γιατί η γραμμή θα πηγαίνει καλύτερα από το να είχες 1024. Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα.

----------


## garett

> επειδη διαβασα παρομοιο θεμα και μπερδευτηκα.εαν αγορασω τωρα το δσλψθβε(μεχρι 12/11 που ειναι η προσφορα στα 2048,μετα το τελος των 5μηνων στο dslcube μπορω να διακοψω την συνδεση ή να την υποβαθμισω εαν θελω στα 1024;(υπαρχει καποια δεσμευση
> και μια δευτερη απορια(περιεργια)μετα τις 12/11 που ληγει η προσφορα στα 2048 με 99ε 5μηνες ξερουμε πως θα το κανουν;


Έβγαλε 2 προσφορές. Η πρώτη ήταν με 12μηνη δέσμευση (γύρω στον Ιούλιο) και η δεύτερη χωρίς περαιτέρω δέσμευση (κάπου στο Σεπτέμβριο αν θυμάμαι καλά). Οπότε ένα μήνα πριν λήξει θα μπορείς να κάνεις αίτηση διακοπής ή 3 μέρες πριν το αργότερο (βάλε 10 για να είσαι σίγουρος) κάνεις αίίτηση για αλλαγή ταχύτητας ή πακέτο χωρίς επιπλέον χρέωση.  

Πιστεύω ότι μετά τις 12/11 επιτέλους πρέπει να βγάλει ένα καλό πακέτο triple play για να κτυπήσει τους άλλους που έρχονται με φόρα.

----------


## dim12

> Έβγαλε 2 προσφορές. Η πρώτη ήταν με 12μηνη δέσμευση (γύρω στον Ιούλιο) και η δεύτερη χωρίς περαιτέρω δέσμευση (κάπου στο Σεπτέμβριο αν θυμάμαι καλά). Οπότε ένα μήνα πριν λήξει θα μπορείς να κάνεις αίτηση διακοπής ή 3 μέρες πριν το αργότερο (βάλε 10 για να είσαι σίγουρος) κάνεις αίίτηση για αλλαγή ταχύτητας ή πακέτο χωρίς επιπλέον χρέωση.  .


δηλαδη λες πως λιγες μερες πριν να τελειωσουν οι 5 μηνες θα μπορω να κανω αιτηση διακοπης.Σωστα;απλα θελω να σιγουρευτω γιατι πρεπει να ξερω τι θα κανω μετα.

----------


## m3fisto

> Αν δεις τη σελίδα του Cube λέει ότι το Cube διατίθεται για γραμμή ΟΤΕ στα 1024. Άρα η vivo σου δίνει net στα 1024. Το γιατί τώρα έχεις γραμή 2048 νομίζω ότι έχει γίνει λάθος (ΟΤΕ ή Vivo) και σου δώσανε μεγαλύτερη γραμμή. Πάντως είναι υπέρ σου γιατί η γραμμή θα πηγαίνει καλύτερα από το να είχες 1024. Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα.




αυτό που πιστεύω εγώ (μη βαράτε αν πω κοτσάνα) είναι πως τον φίλο μου τον συνδέσανε σε dslam που είναι 2048 ενώ η Βιβόντι σαν πάροχος του δίνει σύνδεση για 1024.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> -Δεν ανοιγω καινούριο νήμα αφού θα έβαζα τον ίδιο τίτλο-
> 
> Μια απορία.Αγόρασε ένας φίλος μου τον κύβο και του ενεργοποιήθηκε πριν λίγες μέρες.ΔΕΝ καλυπτόταν απο το δίκτυο της Βιβόντι και όπως είναι λογικό τον συνδέσανε σε ΑΡΥΣ.Το θέμα είναι οτι το ρούτερ συγχρονίζει στα 2048/256, κάτι που θα έπρεπε να γίνεται μόνο αν είχε μπει στο δίκτυο της Βίβο.Οι ταχύτητες βέβαια δεν μοιάζουν να είναι 2048, αλλά περισσότερο σαν μια τελικιασμένη 1024.Απο Μετσόβιο κατεβάζει με 134 για παράδειγμα.Μπορεί κανείς να κάνει καμία υπόθεση για το τι συμβαίνει?


Μυρίζομαι διπλασιασμένη γραμμή από ΟΤΕ  :Whistle:  ...

(δεύτερη φορά και κατά λάθος)

----------


## RyDeR

Τι σε νοιάζει, αφού λές πάντως οτι συμπεριφέρεται σαν 1024 στο max μαλλον το providing ειναι 1024. Κανονικά το max της 1024 είναι 128, χάνει λίγο και ο κόφτης της vivo, 134. Τι άλλο θέλει... :One thumb up:

----------


## garett

> δηλαδη λες πως λιγες μερες πριν να τελειωσουν οι 5 μηνες θα μπορω να κανω αιτηση διακοπης.Σωστα;απλα θελω να σιγουρευτω γιατι πρεπει να ξερω τι θα κανω μετα.


Καλύτερα να την κάνεις ένα μήνα πρίν λήξει, για να είσαι σίγουρος (οτι δεν θα σε ρίξουν σε αορίστου). Και αυτό επειδή η Vivo γενικά <<αργεί>>... :One thumb up:

----------


## Director CrisAK

Δεν χρειάζεται ένα μήνα.

Την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα από αυτήν που λήγει μπορέις να κάνεις διακοπή.
Ακόμα και 3 μέρες πριν.
Θα τους πάρεις βεβαια δυο-τρεις φορές τηλέφωνο για σιγουριά ότι η διακοπή σου είναι στο δρόμο για εφαρμογή...

----------


## dim12

ok.thanks.απλα ηθελα να σιγοθρευτω πως μπορω να την διακοψω μετα! :Smile:   :One thumb up:

----------


## pblithis

να ρωτησω κατι ασχετο? επεσε στα χερια μου ενα πακετο cude 512 για τρεισ μηνεσ, ειναι μαλλον η προσφορα που ειχε στα 60euro πριν κανα εξαμηνο. το πακετο δεν εχει ενεργοποιηθει. αν στειλω την αιτηση θα την ενεργοποιησουν την γραμμη?

----------


## Director CrisAK

Αν δεν έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί το Serial Number φυσικά και θα την ενεργοποιήσουν και μάλιστα σε 1024/256 και όχι 512/128.
Βέβαια όταν λες έπεσε στα χέρια σου πώς το εννοείς? :Cool:

----------


## pblithis

το ειχε παρει ενασ φιλοσ μου αλλα δεν το χρησιμοποιησε τελικα και το ειχε τοσο καιρο στο παταρι. πωσ μπορω να μαθω αν εχει χησιμοποιηθει το serial number? το κουτι εγω το ανοιξα πρωτη φορα.

----------


## Director CrisAK

Όταν λες το είχε καιρό δηλαδή πόσο χρονικό διάστημα?
Και μάλλον δεν εννοείς το τελευταίο πακέτο 3 μηνών που βγήκε πριν 2 μήνες...
 :Laughing:  Παίρνεις τηλέφωνο τον...φίλο σου και ρωτάς αν το χρησιμοποίησε :Whistle:  (το serial είναι στο εξωτερικό του κουτιού)

----------


## dim12

για να καταργησω την γραμμη του ΟΤΕ πaiρνω 134 και τι λεω;θα χρειαστω καποια στοιχεια να πω για να την καταργησω;

----------


## valen01

Θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ μια εμπειρία μου όσον αφορά την σύνδεση CUBE ώστε αν κάποιος είχε συναντήσει κατι παρόμοιο να με ενημερώσει πως το αντιμετώπισε.

Μετά απο μετακόμοιση και εκ νέου αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ για νέο νούμερο επισκέφθηκα και την VIvodi σύνδεση ADSL. Προτίμησα να αγοράσω το CUBE ώστε να αποφύγω το κόστος σύνδεσης και δεδομένου οτι το πακέτο έβγαινε σε 2048/640 σκέφτηκα οτι ήταν πολύ καλή προσφορά.

Επανηλλημένα έπαιρνα τηλέφωνο για να ρωτάω για το τι χαρτιά μπορώ να προσκομίσω δεδομένου οτι το σπίτι ειναι brand new και δεν υπήρχε ακόμα λογαριασμός ως δικαιολογητικό. Ταυτόχρονα ρωτούσα υποψιαζόμενος συνεχώς την ταχύτητα του Cube και τι διαφέρει απο το προπληρωμένο. ΑΥτό που μου ελεγαν ήταν οτι στο προπληρωμένο για 2048/256 έδινα 120 ευρώ ενώ δεν υπηρχε προπληρωμένο για 2048/640 παρά μόνο μηνιαία χρέωση.

Τελικά πήγα απο τα γραφεία μιας και μένω σχετικά κοντά και ρώτησα να αγοράσω το Cube. Μια ώρα πρίν είχα ξαναπάρει τηλέφωνο και με είχαν διαβεβαιώσει για άλλη μια φορά οτι οι ταχύτητες είναι 2048/640 για το CUBE.

Στα γραφεία όμως και ενώ ήμουν έτοιμος να πληρώσω και ενώ ρώτησα για άλλη μια φορά μου αναφέρει η κοπέλα οτι το DSL Cube μετά την αναβάθμιση τρέχει πλέον στα 2048/256 ! ! ! ! ! !

Άλλα έλεγε το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο άλλα η πωλήτρια. ΤΗν βάζω να πάει να ρωτήσει και προκύπτει οτι τα άτομα που είναι εκείνη την ώρα μου λένε όλοι οτι η ταχύτητα του CUbe είναι 2048/256 ( αναρωτιώμουν ποια μου είχε πει μια ώρα πριν οτι είναι 2048/640 ). Τελικά βλέπωντας την σύγχηση δεν αγόρασα το πακέτο θέλωντας να το ψάξω περισσότερο.

Αν κάποιος μπορεί να με διαφωτίσει για το τι τελικά ισχύει θα του είμαι υπόχρεος ( εννοείται οτι και οι άνθρωποι της VIVODI αναμένονται , αν τελικά αποφασίσουν τι ισχύει ).

----------


## pblithis

το πακετο τα πηρα κλειστο. πηρα τηλ την vivodi(10 λεπτα αναμονη!!) και μου ειπαν οτι θα γινει 1024 για τρεισ μηνεσ . αυριο τουσ παω τα χαρτια ( το ταχυδρομειο δεν το εμπιστευομαι) και αγιοσ ο θεοσ!!

----------


## RyDeR

> Θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ μια εμπειρία μου όσον αφορά την σύνδεση CUBE ώστε αν κάποιος είχε συναντήσει κατι παρόμοιο να με ενημερώσει πως το αντιμετώπισε.
> 
> Μετά απο μετακόμοιση και εκ νέου αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ για νέο νούμερο επισκέφθηκα και την VIvodi σύνδεση ADSL. Προτίμησα να αγοράσω το CUBE ώστε να αποφύγω το κόστος σύνδεσης και δεδομένου οτι το πακέτο έβγαινε σε 2048/640 σκέφτηκα οτι ήταν πολύ καλή προσφορά.
> 
> Επανηλλημένα έπαιρνα τηλέφωνο για να ρωτάω για το τι χαρτιά μπορώ να προσκομίσω δεδομένου οτι το σπίτι ειναι brand new και δεν υπήρχε ακόμα λογαριασμός ως δικαιολογητικό. Ταυτόχρονα ρωτούσα υποψιαζόμενος συνεχώς την ταχύτητα του Cube και τι διαφέρει απο το προπληρωμένο. ΑΥτό που μου ελεγαν ήταν οτι στο προπληρωμένο για 2048/256 έδινα 120 ευρώ ενώ δεν υπηρχε προπληρωμένο για 2048/640 παρά μόνο μηνιαία χρέωση.
> 
> Τελικά πήγα απο τα γραφεία μιας και μένω σχετικά κοντά και ρώτησα να αγοράσω το Cube. Μια ώρα πρίν είχα ξαναπάρει τηλέφωνο και με είχαν διαβεβαιώσει για άλλη μια φορά οτι οι ταχύτητες είναι 2048/640 για το CUBE.
> 
> Στα γραφεία όμως και ενώ ήμουν έτοιμος να πληρώσω και ενώ ρώτησα για άλλη μια φορά μου αναφέρει η κοπέλα οτι το DSL Cube μετά την αναβάθμιση τρέχει πλέον στα 2048/256 ! ! ! ! ! !
> ...


Για γραμμή ΟΤΕ μιλάμε [ΑΡΥΣ] ή γραμμή Vivodi; :Thinking:

----------


## valen01

Θα είμαι με γραμμή Shared LLU και θα με εξυπηρετεί το δίκτυο της VIvodi όπως με χαρά με πληροφόρησε η υπάλληλος του customer service όταν της ανακοίνωσα το τηλέφωνό μου....

----------


## valen01

Ξέχασα να συμπληρώσω οτι την ίδια μέρα που με ενημέρωσαν για τις νέες τιμές έστειλα άμεσα mail στο customer service για να πάρω μια πιο εγγυημένη πληροφόρηση για το τι περιέχει το DSL CUBE σε τι ταχύτητες είναιώς υπηρεσία και σε τι τιμές.

Έλαβα το κατατοπιστικότατο mail το οποίο είναι στη διάθεση όποιου ενδιαφέρεται να του το κάνω forward και για δική του χρήση και εφόσον το εκτύπωσα πηγαίνω στα κεντιρκά της VIVODI για πιθανή αγορά του πακέτου . Λέω πιθανή γιατί μπορεί να σκαρφιστούν κάτι εκέινη τη στιγμή και να μου αλλάξουν τις ταχύτητες ad hoc.

Ελπίζω να μην γίνει τίποτα και σήμερα να αρχίσω να γράφω στο section που αφορά το χρόνο ενεργοποίησης γραμμής ( την προηγούμενη φορά στο άλλο σπίτι είχαν κάνει 20 εργάσιμες ακριβώς  και ευελπιστώ να το πετύχω γρηγορότερη σύνδεση τώρα ).

----------


## Xquad

2048/640 όλες οι νέες συνδρομές με προσφορά πυ λήγει κάπου στα μέσα του μήνα αν θυμάμαι καλά.....

2048/256 πάιζουν οι συνδρομητές που αναβαθμίζονται απλό ta 512 στο DSLcube με τις αναβαθμίσεις ταχυτήτων στο LLU της Vivodi.

----------


## valen01

Τo email που έλαβα γράφει οτι η προσφορά τιμάται στα 99 ευρώ για την περίοδο μέχρι και 12/11 ή έως την εξάντληση των αποθεμάτων.

Εξάντληση των αποθεμάτων όμως δεν υφίσταται ( ή ετσι εγώ το καταλαβαίνω ) εφόσον το DSL Cube δεν αποσύρρεται ή δεν παύουν να υπάρχουν πόρτες στο δίκτυο.

Και στις δυο περιπτώσεις αν ίσχυαν θα έπρεπε να σταματήσουν το promotion του συγκεκριμένου πακέτου.

----------


## valen01

Νεο Επεισόδιο στην ιστορία και ( ελπίζω το τελευταίο σε αυτο το κεφάλαιο ).

Πήγα την ίδια μέρα που έλεβα το email απο το Customer Service για να αγοράσω το CUBE απο τα κεντιρκά γραφεία της VIVODI. Με εξυπηρέτησε η ίδια κοπέλα που επεμενε τις προάλλες για την "αναβάθμιση" σε μικρότερη ταχύτητα και μάλιστα πολύ ευγενικά μου εξήγησε οτι είχε γίνει λάθος και οτι μου έχουν ένα πακέτο έτοιμο !!!!! 

Το πήρα άμεσα αφού ενημερώθηκα για άλλη μια φορά για τις ταχύτητες που θα έχει ο κύβος και απο σήμερα αρχίζει να μετράει ο χρόνο που θα χρειαστεί για ενεργοποίηση. Για να δούμε πόσο θα κάνει . Δέχομαι και στοιχήματα ( αλλα για να μην βγω off topic στοιχήματα θα δέχομαι στο ανάλογο section του forum )

----------


## Dimitris013

Να ρωτήσω κάτι λίγο άσχετο με αυτά που συζητάτε. Μία φίλη έχει κύβο, και έκανε speedtest και της έβγαλε το παρακάτω: 

Να παίρνει σιγά σιγά τηλέφωνο για να δηλώσει βλάβη δε νομίζετε??? Υποτίθεται ότι είναι στα 1024/256 αυτό το πράγμα... :Laughing:

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Να παίρνει σιγά σιγά τηλέφωνο για να δηλώσει βλάβη δε νομίζετε??? Υποτίθεται ότι είναι στα 1024/256 αυτό το πράγμα...


Πες της να μη βιάζεται  :Razz:  .

Ας κάνει ένα τεστ με τον ftp του Πολυτεχνείου και βλέπουμε .

----------


## Dimitris013

Ξέρεις, το ftp του ntua δεν είναι πανάκεια.. Και αυτό που έτρεξε μία χαρά αποτελέσματα βγάζει σε άλλους χρήστες. Δεν έχει T1, μία απλή DSL είναι. Φτάνει και περισσεύει.

----------


## lewton

> Καλύτερα να την κάνεις ένα μήνα πρίν λήξει, για να είσαι σίγουρος (οτι δεν θα σε ρίξουν σε αορίστου). Και αυτό επειδή η Vivo γενικά <<αργεί>>...


Σε αυτό το θέμα *δεν* αργεί.
Δεν είναι σαν κάτι Altec και HOL που προσπαθούν με τέτοιους ηλίθιους τρόπους να σου πάρουν λίγα λεφτά παραπάνω.
Η Vivodi επίσημα θέλει ειδοποίηση 5 ημέρες πριν, αλλά και τελευταία στιγμή να πάρεις πιθανότατα θα γίνει, αρκεί να ζητήσεις ευγενικά από τον υπάλληλο στο 13880 (επιλογή 3 μόνο) να παραλάβει το ΦΑΞ σου και να το προωθήσει ο ίδιος στο σχετικό τμήμα.
Στο θέμα αυτό η Vivodi είναι από τις λίγες που πραγματικά σέβεται τον πελάτη.




> το ειχε παρει ενασ φιλοσ μου αλλα δεν το χρησιμοποιησε τελικα και το ειχε τοσο καιρο στο παταρι. πωσ μπορω να μαθω αν εχει χησιμοποιηθει το serial number? το κουτι εγω το ανοιξα πρωτη φορα.


Ε τότε στείλε αίτηση ενεργοποίησης.  :Wink:

----------


## dim12

παιδια:η προσφορα του κουτιου στα 2048 για 5μηνες μεχρι ποτε ειναι;μεχρι 30/11 ή εληξε σημερα 12/11;;;

----------


## thestria

> παιδια:η προσφορα του κουτιου στα 2048 για 5μηνες μεχρι ποτε ειναι;μεχρι 30/11 ή εληξε σημερα 12/11;;;


Αορίστου είναι η προσφορά.

----------


## lewton

> Αορίστου είναι η προσφορά.


Δεν είναι αορίστου (αφού προπληρώνεις 5 μήνες  :Wink: ) και κανονικά έληγε 12/11 (αλλά λογικά θα πάρει παράταση).

----------


## thestria

> Δεν είναι αορίστου (αφού προπληρώνεις 5 μήνες ) και κανονικά έληγε 12/11 (αλλά λογικά θα πάρει παράταση).


Κάθε μήνα παίρνει παράταση...

----------


## dim12

αν μαθει κανεις στα σιγουρα οτι ισχυει η προσφορα μεχρι τελος του μηνα να  μας ειδοποιησει.

----------


## thestria

> αν μαθει κανεις στα σιγουρα οτι ισχυει η προσφορα μεχρι τελος του μηνα να  μας ειδοποιησει.


Ισχύει 100%!

----------


## dim12

> Ισχύει 100%!


 :Smile:  οκ,δηλαδη δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να το παρω και ναχω κατι διαφορετικο απο αυτο που λεει η προσφορα(2047,5μηνες χωρισ δεσμευση,99ε)ετσι; :Thinking:

----------


## thestria

> οκ,δηλαδη δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να το παρω και ναχω κατι διαφορετικο απο αυτο που λεει η προσφορα(2047,5μηνες χωρισ δεσμευση,99ε)ετσι;


Ναι έτσι είναι. Εκτός αν πληροφορούν τους ντίλερ λάθος...

----------


## valen01

Χαιρετώ συμφορουμίτες και ελπίζω να μην μπερδέψω περισσότερο τον dim12 αλλά και να μην θίξω τα λεγόμενα του thestria.

Και εγώ είχα την ίδια απορία και επειδή δεν έβρισκα ορθή απάντηση ( αφού διαφορετικά άτομα έλεγαν διαφορετικά πράγματα στο Customer Support ) πήγα αυτοπροσώπος στα κεντρικά της Vivodi. 

Εκεί με ενημέρωσαν οτι μετά τις αναβαθμίσεις παύει η προσφορά του CUBE για 2048/640 και θα δίνουν μόνο 2048/256 και μου έβγαλε ένα κουτί. Το οποίο και αρνήθηκα αναφερόμενος στην προσφορά που ίσχυε μέχρι 12 Νοεμβρίου. Μετά απο ενημέρωση μέσω mail στο customer support με ενημέρωσαν οτι μπορώ να περάσω και πάλι απο τα γραφεία και να παραλάβω το DSL Cube μου στα 2048/640 και οτι είχε γίνει λάθος. 

Ομολογώ πως εξεπλάγει απο την εξυπηρέτηση και πήγα να το αγοράσω. Εκεί περιμένωντας ρωτούσα να μάθω τι είχε γίνει και όταν μου έφεραν το κουτί παρατήρησα ένα πράσινο αυτοκόλλητο που ανέφερε την εν λόγω προσφορά για τα 2048/640 κάτι που δεν υπήρχε στο άλλο κουτί που πήγαν να μου πασάρρουν πριν ( 2048/256 ). Το σκηνικό μου θύμισε την πρώτη προσφορά με τις συνδρομές σε mp3greek και τα sport videos όπου μερικά κουτιλά το ανέφεραν επάνω τους οτι προσφέρουν και τα δυο ενώ οι υπόλοιποι πήραν οτι υπήρχε σε διαθεσιμότητα.

Το καλύτερο είναι αν μπορείς φίλε dim12 να στείλεις ένα mail στο customer Support και εφόσον αναφέρει ρητά τι θα περιλαμβάνει το πακέτο που θα πάρεις όταν πας να το πάρεις να του τραβήξεις μια εκτύπωση και να τους το εμφανίσεις όταν πας να το πάρεις . Αν δεν μπορέις να πας αυτοπροσώπως τότε αγόρασέ το και αν δεν συμφωνεί αυτό που θα πάρεις με αυτό που θα σου έχει υποσχεθεί το Customer Service πράξε ανάλογα στέλνωντας ως απόδειξη το Mail που έχεις πάρει . Δεν εγγυώμαι κατα πόσο θα το λάβουν υπόψη τους αλλά πιστέυω πως δνε θα περάσει στο ντούκου.

Τώρα αν πληροφορούν τους Dealers τους λάθος μπορεί να ισχύει το εξής φαινόμενο. Να έχουν σπρώξει στην αγορά πακέτα της προσφοράς και περιμένουν να ξεστοκάρουν. Όσοι βρουν το συγκεκριμένο πακέτο να μπορούν να συνδεθούν με 2048/640 ενώ παράλληλα απο την εταιρεία προωθούνται πακέτα CUBE με 2048/256. Προσωπικά αυτό μπόρεσα να φανταστώ αν και το τι ταχύτητες θα δϊνει η vivodi δεν αναφέρεται σε καμία αίτηση /συμβόλαιο απο οτι παρατήρησα πέραν του 512/128 που είχε αρχικά τυπωθεί όταν είχε βγει το CUBE.

----------


## dim12

Παιδες γιατι μετα απο ολα αυτα μπερδευτηκαμε ολοι σας ενημερωνω πως πριν 1,5ευδομαδα εστειλα e-mail στην βιβοντι και μου απαντησαν πως η προσφορα ισχυει εως 30/11!

----------


## panosm25

Να ρωτησω κατι??
Κ εγω περιμενω αυριο να μου στειλει το πλαισιο το cube.
Εχω γραμμη οτε αλλα με καλυπτει το δικτυο της vivodi στην περιοχη μου
( α.ιλισια/ζωγραφου ) ποση ταχυτητα θα εχω???

----------


## valen01

Εφόσον σε καλύπτει το δίκτυο της VIVODI θα περάσεις σε λύση Shared LLU και όχι ΑΡΥΣ οπότε σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα της Vιvodi θα έχεις ταχύτητα 2048.

Όσον αφορά το upload speed εδώ δεν μπορώ να σε διαφωτι΄σω 100% γιατί και εγώ τήν ίδια απορεία είχα όταν το αγόρασα. Υπήρχε προσφορά μεχρι 12/11 που έδινε το CUBE με 2048/640.

Αν ρωτήσεις όμως στο customer service άλλοι λένε 2048/256 και άλλοι λένε 2048/640. Αν σε ενδιαφέρει τόσο το upload τότε κάνε οτι και εγώ . Δηλαδή στείλε ένα μαιλ στο customer support ρωτώντας τι περιέχει το CUBE, σε τι ταχύτητες και με τι κόστος και προχώρα αν είσαι ΟΚ στην αγορά . 

Αν όταν συνδεθείς δεν είναι όπως στα είπαν ενόχλησέ τους.....

----------


## valen01

Σύμφωνα και με τα λεγόμενα του dim12 αν έχει κάνει αγορά του CUBE πριν το τέλος του μήνα τότε θα έχει ταχύτητα 2048/640 δεδομένου και οτι καλύπτεσαι απο δίκτυο VIVODI.

Η σύνδεσ'η σου θα είναι Shared LLU

----------


## pankar79

Παιδιά καλησπέρα και καλώς σας βρήκα. Όσο και αν έψαξα για την απορία μου στο forum δεν βρήκα απάντηση - προφανώς γιατί είναι πολύ προφανής. Στο 13880 δεν παίρνω τηλέφωνο, γιατί αν συνεχίζω να το κάνω καλύτερα θα ήταν να έμενα σε PSTN.

Ας περάσουμε στο ζητούμενο.

Είμαι κάτοχος DSL cube 1024. Πριν από 3 μέρες μου ήρθε με SMS το username και το password της σύνδεσης οπότε έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή μου και απλά μένει η ρύθμιση των συστημάτων στον χώρο μου για να έχω σύνδεση.

Το πρόβλημα είναι το εξής, Δεν είμαι σπίτι μου αυτή την περίοδο, είναι ο αδερφός μου ο οποίος δεν κατέχει και πολλά για να κάνει τις ρυθμίσεις. Εγώ δεν έχω ξαναασχοληθεί σε ADSL, οπότε όπως καταλαβαίνετε οι τηλεφωνικές οδηγίες είναι μάλλον άκυρες.

Σπίτι έχω 1 laptop και ένα (μπρίκι) PC. Ο router είναι ο Microcom 2636 (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) και έχει συνδεθεί μέσω ethernet. Και τις 3 συσκευές τις έχω συνδέσει πάνω σε ένα 5 port switch. Η συνδεσμολογία γραμμής/φίλτρου/τηλεφωνικής συσκευής/router έχει γίνει σωστά.

Η IP του router είναι 10.0.0.2, το subnet mask 255.255.255.0. Ενώ στους άλλους δύο υπολογιστές έχω δώσει IPs 10.0.0.1-3 αντίστοιχα με ίδιο subnet mask. Οι υπολογιστές μεταξύ τους και ο router βλέπονται κανονικά.

Να σημειώσω ότι δεν έχω ιδέα τι συνοδευτικά δίνει η Vivodi και αν καλύπτεται η απορία μου από κει, απλά ο αδερφός μου, μου είπε ότι το μόνο που γράφει είναι να δημιουργηθεί μια νέα σύνδεση (μέσω wizard) με τα κατάλληλα username/password και όλα θα είναι ok(!).

Από κει και πέρα για να έχω internet τι πρέπει να κάνω; Που πρέπει να βάλω τους κωδικούς που μου έδωσε η Vivodi; Έχω φτιάξει με τον New Network Wizard νέα broadband σύνδεση αλλά πάει να συνδεθεί και πετάει λάθος. Πρέπει να βάλω τα στοιχεία σύνδεσης και κάπου στον router; Η μόνη αναγκαία και ικανή ρύθμιση στον router για να έχω δίκτυο δεν είναι να αλλάξω το ANNEX B σε Α (PSTN);

Πάσα προσφορά δεκτή.

Cheers

----------


## panosm25

Ευχαριστω....

----------


## thestria

> Παιδιά καλησπέρα και καλώς σας βρήκα. Όσο και αν έψαξα για την απορία μου στο forum δεν βρήκα απάντηση - προφανώς γιατί είναι πολύ προφανής. Στο 13880 δεν παίρνω τηλέφωνο, γιατί αν συνεχίζω να το κάνω καλύτερα θα ήταν να έμενα σε PSTN.
> 
> Ας περάσουμε στο ζητούμενο.
> 
> Είμαι κάτοχος DSL cube 1024. Πριν από 3 μέρες μου ήρθε με SMS το username και το password της σύνδεσης οπότε έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή μου και απλά μένει η ρύθμιση των συστημάτων στον χώρο μου για να έχω σύνδεση.
> 
> Το πρόβλημα είναι το εξής, Δεν είμαι σπίτι μου αυτή την περίοδο, είναι ο αδερφός μου ο οποίος δεν κατέχει και πολλά για να κάνει τις ρυθμίσεις. Εγώ δεν έχω ξαναασχοληθεί σε ADSL, οπότε όπως καταλαβαίνετε οι τηλεφωνικές οδηγίες είναι μάλλον άκυρες.
> 
> Σπίτι έχω 1 laptop και ένα (μπρίκι) PC. Ο router είναι ο Microcom 2636 (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) και έχει συνδεθεί μέσω ethernet. Και τις 3 συσκευές τις έχω συνδέσει πάνω σε ένα 5 port switch. Η συνδεσμολογία γραμμής/φίλτρου/τηλεφωνικής συσκευής/router έχει γίνει σωστά.
> ...


Βάλε το συνοδευτικό cd και θα σου λυθούν όλες οι απορίες. Επιλέγεις dsl cube, εγκατάσταση microcom 2636 και βρίσκεις την σχετική ενότητα σύνδεσης με lan.

----------


## dim12

εκανα το μεσημερι αιτηση για διακοπη γραμμης στον οτε(επειδη εχω και adsl OTE)και μου ειπαν πως απο αυριο δε θα μπορω να την χρησιμοποιω και σε 15μερες θα εχει καταργηθει.θα παρει τοσο πολυ;εγω ποτε να στειλω την αιτηση στη βιβοντι;θα γραψω κιολας πως αναμενεται διακοπη της γραμμης για να μην μου αποριψουν τηναιτηση.

----------


## panosm25

Γεια σας παιδια

Σημερα μου ηρθε κ μενα το κουτακι του DSLcube 2048/640 για 5 μηνες 99euro.
Exω pstn συνδεση τωρα

Εχω δυο αποριες:

1 *Στην εξουσιοδοτηση μεριζομενης προσβασης* εχω μπερδευτει λιγο με την συμπληρωση των στοιχειων.
Συγκεκριμενα αναφερετε :

''Ο κατωθι υπογεγραμμενος ................................κάτοχος της...................*συνδεσης με αριθμο............................,δηλωνω ρητα και ανεπιφύλακτα οτι εξουσιοδοτω την εταιρεια Vivodi **'' κτλ κτλ 

*POTS/ISDN   **Δικαιουχος

Στο πρωτο κενο βαζω ονομα.
Στο δευτερο βαζω pstn κ στο τριτο τον αριθμο του τηλεφωνου μου???
Το POTS που αναφερει η δηλωση τι ειναι??Μηπως εννουν PSTN???

2 *Στην αιτηση συνδρομης* στο πεδιο που αναφερετε η ταχυτητα κ υπηρεσια προσβασης ειναι προσυμπληρωμενα απο τη vivodi σε 512/128kbps.Να ανυσηχησω ή δεν εχει σχεση αυτο??
( η ταχυτητα δλδ θα καθοριστει με βαση το serial number του κουτιου)

Το πεδιο με ελαχιστη διαρκεια συμβασης τους 12 μηνες λογικα δεν το τσεκαρω ε?? (αφου η προσφορα ειναι για 5 μηνες)

Ευχαριστω

----------


## dim12

εαν στειλω αιτηση dslcube στην βιβοντι υπαρχει περιπτωση(εαν δεν εχει ολοκληρωθει η κατηργηση Του ΟΤΕ)να μου την αποριψουν;τι κανω σε αυτην την περιπτωση;να τους γραψω ως σημειωση να την ξαναστειλουν την αιτηση στον ΟΤΕ;

----------


## ssonic

1. POTS=PSTN

2. Ταχύτητα 512/128 δεν υπάρχει πια στη Vovodi. 2048/*256* είναι το ελάχιστο. Τώρα για το αν θα σε ενεργοποιήσουν με upload 256 ή 640 δεν έχω ιδέα. Δεν αφήνει κάπου καθαρά στο dslcube.vivodi.gr να φανεί ποιο είναι το upload του DSLcube. Ίσως κάποιος που πήρε μετά την 1 Νοεμβρίου το πακέτο θα μπορεί να σου πει. Το κουτάκι της 12μηνης σύμβασης φυσικά και ΔΕΝ το τσεκάρεις!

----------


## panosm25

> 1. POTS=PSTN
> 
> 2. Ταχύτητα 512/128 δεν υπάρχει πια στη Vovodi. 2048/*256* είναι το ελάχιστο. Τώρα για το αν θα σε ενεργοποιήσουν με upload 256 ή 640 δεν έχω ιδέα. Δεν αφήνει κάπου καθαρά στο dslcube.vivodi.gr να φανεί ποιο είναι το upload του DSLcube. Ίσως κάποιος που πήρε μετά την 1 Νοεμβρίου το πακέτο θα μπορεί να σου πει. Το κουτάκι της 12μηνης σύμβασης φυσικά και ΔΕΝ το τσεκάρεις!


Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση.
Παντως το αυτοκολητο που βλεπω πανω στο κουτι αναφερει upload 640....

----------


## valen01

panosm25 θα έχεις τότε 2048/640 εφόσον έχεις στα χέρια σου πακέτο της προσφοράς που είχε ξεκινήσει ( και ίσως συνεχίζει και τώρα ).

Δεδομένου οτι οι αιτήσεις είναι απο τότε που βγήκε το CUBE στην αγορά δεν έχουν τις ταχύτητες σύνδεσης. Εγώ που ζήτησα να το ξεκαθαρίσουμε όταν έγραφα την αίτηση στα γραφεία μου είπαν οτι γράφει 512/128 γιατί οι φόρμες είναι απο τότε που ήταν σε αυτές τις ταχύτητες. Δεν έχει σημασία και δεν χρειάζεται να σημειώσεις κάτι.

----------


## cddaraa

Σήμερα πήρα και εγώ το Cube της Vivodi...Επειδή η σύνδεση τηλεφώνου με τον πΟΤΕ είναι καινούρια και δεν έχω ακόμη λογαριασμό εάν τους στείλω το συμβόλαιο με τον οτε θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα?στο welcome cd στις οδηγίες αναφέρει για αποστολή μεσω ΕΛΤΑ...μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο FAX για αποστολή των δικαιολογητικών ή έστω κάπου στην Θεσσ/νίκη για να τα πάω εγώ ο ίδιος?

----------


## nnn

Το συμβόλαιο του Οτέ αρκεί.

----------


## thestria

> Σήμερα πήρα και εγώ το Cube της Vivodi...Επειδή η σύνδεση τηλεφώνου με τον πΟΤΕ είναι καινούρια και δεν έχω ακόμη λογαριασμό εάν τους στείλω το συμβόλαιο με τον οτε θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα?στο welcome cd στις οδηγίες αναφέρει για αποστολή μεσω ΕΛΤΑ...μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο FAX για αποστολή των δικαιολογητικών ή έστω κάπου στην Θεσσ/νίκη για να τα πάω εγώ ο ίδιος?


Εθνικής Αντίστασης 15, πάνω από την Office One, απέναντι από opel σίνης.
Το συμβόλαιο του ΟΤΕ κάνει εάν αναφέρει, αριθμό και διεύθυνση (όσο περισσότερα στοιχεία τόσο καλύτερο).

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> εκανα το μεσημερι αιτηση για διακοπη γραμμης στον οτε(επειδη εχω και adsl OTE)και μου ειπαν πως απο αυριο δε θα μπορω να την χρησιμοποιω και σε 15μερες θα εχει καταργηθει.θα παρει τοσο πολυ;εγω ποτε να στειλω την αιτηση στη βιβοντι;θα γραψω κιολας πως αναμενεται διακοπη της γραμμης για να μην μου αποριψουν τηναιτηση.


Στο ενδιάμεσο μπορείς να τη βγάλεις εντελώς τζάπα με ντέμο από 4νετ , ΗΟΛ , ΟΤΕνετ , Βιβόντι κτλ.  :Wink:  


Ναι , θα απορρριφθεί εάν βρουν τη γραμμή ενεργοποιημένη , οπότε καλό είναι να παίρνεις τηλ. και να ελέγχεις την πορεία της διαδικασίας που και που ...

----------


## dim12

εαν οταν στειλει η βιβοντι την αιτηση στον οτε και ειναι ενεργοποιημενη ακομα η γραμμη που ειχα,τι γινεται;θα την ξαναστειλουν πιο μετα;να τους γραψω σημειωση σε τετοια περιπτωση να την ξαναστειλουν χωρις επεμβαση μου;

επισης μια αλλη απορια:σας ειπα πως με e-mail με ειδοποιησαν πως η προσφορα ισχυει μεχρι 30/11.τωρα βλεπω στο πλαισιο πως η προσφορα ειναι μεχρι 15/12;ισχυει;για να μην ξαναστειλω στη βιβο.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> εαν οταν στειλει η βιβοντι την αιτηση στον οτε και ειναι ενεργοποιημενη ακομα η γραμμη που ειχα,τι γινεται;θα την ξαναστειλουν πιο μετα;να τους γραψω σημειωση σε τετοια περιπτωση να την ξαναστειλουν χωρις επεμβαση μου;
> 
> επισης μια αλλη απορια:σας ειπα πως με e-mail με ειδοποιησαν πως η προσφορα ισχυει μεχρι 30/11.τωρα βλεπω στο πλαισιο πως η προσφορα ειναι μεχρι 15/12;ισχυει;για να μην ξαναστειλω στη βιβο.



Ο,τι και να τους γράψεις καλό είναι να το κυνηγάς μόνος σου με τηλεφωνηματα ανα 2-3 μερες (χοντρικά , 2 την εβδομάδα) , γιατί εάν το αφήσεις στην τύχη του , παίζεις με τη φλόγα...

Οσο για το δευτερο , δεν το ξέρω , αν και ο πιο ασφαλής τρόπος είναι να ρωτήσεις τη Βίβο...

----------


## AccelDrag

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Θέλω να ρωτήσω το εξής...στην αίτηση συνδρομής για DSLcube στο πεδίο Η ζητάει τα στοιχεία πληρωμής. Σε τι ακριβώς αναφέρεται;
Τα 99 ευρώ δεν καλύπτουν τα πάντα για τους 5 επόμενους μήνες;
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

----------


## ssonic

Εϊναι προφανές ότι εννοεί τα στοιχεία πληρωμής μετά την πάροδο των 5 μηνών, εάν και εφόσον αποφασίσεις να παραμείνεις. Τα 99€ καλύπτουν 5 μήνες πλήρως.

----------


## AccelDrag

Χαίρομαι απλά είμαι ελληνάρας και ψάχνω τον λάκο της φάβας...να υποθέσω η μη αναγραφή τους θα πάει την ενεργοποίηση πίσω ημερολογιακά...

----------


## valen01

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάτι που αφορά κάτι πιο τεχνικό σχετικά με το ADSL CUBE.

Υπάρχει κανείς που να έχει το CUBE και για router να μην χρησιμοποιεί το Microcom που δίνει η VIvodi αλλά το ZYXEL 660ΗW ? Έχω διαβάσει για το συγκεκριμένο router στο αντίστοιχο section του forum αλλά θα ήθελα να ζητήσω και την κατάθεση εμπειριών απο κάποιους τωρινούς χρήστες συγκεκριμένα DSL CUBE αν υπήρχαν προβλήματα ή αν δεν παρατήρησαν καμία βελτίωση στη σύνδεση σε σχέση με το Microcom.

----------


## sdn

Να κάνω μια ερώτηση.
Αυτή την στιγμή υπάρχουν τηλέφωνα (αριθμοί) που δεν μπορείτε να καλέσετε με dslphone?

----------


## valen01

Αν και δεν είμαι χρήστης dslphone απαντώ μιας και εγώ το έψαχνα για να βάλω.

Νομίζω δεν καλύπτει τηλέφωνα πρώτης ανάγκης όσον αφορά τον εντοπισμό σου γεωγραφικά και δεν υποστηρίζονται οι κλήσεις συναγερμών ( νομίζω οτι ονομάζονται data κλήσεις ).

Εμένα αυτό αποτέλεσε και το βασικότερο λόγο να μην το χρησιμοποιήσω και να μείνω στον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## Djore

800 και 801 που δεν έπαιρνε τώρα παίρνει .. 134 όχι ... Έχεις πάντως μια τάση να ξεφεύγεις πάντα από το θέμα …

----------


## panosm25

Γεια σας παιδια

Εκανα κ εγω αιτηση για 2048/640.Την Παρασκευη 24-11-06 την εστειλα express με τα ΕΛΤΑ.

Εκτος απο το 13880 ( πηρα κ αργουσαν να απαντησουν) να τους στελνω mail στο customerservice@vivodi.gr για την προοδο της διαδικασιας γενικα ή δεν τα βλεπουν?
 Γενικα να αγχωθω απο τωρα???   :Thinking:  
 Την αιτηση οταν την παιρνουν ή την προωθουν στον ΟΤΕ ενημερωνουν τον πελατη ή οχι?? Εχετε ιδεα ποτε μπορει να στειλανε την αιτηση μου?? (Παρασκευη 24-11-06 την εστειλα κ λογικα 27-11-06 θα την πηρανε)

**Η περιοχη παιζει ρολο στην ταχυτητα ενεργοποιοησης της dsl συνδεσης??
Μενω Α.Ιλισια/Ζωγραφου

----------


## valen01

panosm25 μην βιάζεσαι . Μια γρήγορη ανάγνωση των όσων έχουν γραφτεί και εδώ αλλά και στο αντίστοιχο thread που λέει για το χρόνο ενεργοποίησης θα δείς οτι δεν χρειάζεται να περιμένεις την σύνδεση απο τη πρώτη στιγμή που θα φύγει η αίτησή σου.

Ενδεικτικά ( και παντα εμπειρικά ) θα σου έλεγα οτι η αίτησή σου σε 2 με 3 μέρες απο την Vivodi θα έχει πάει στον OTE. Εκείνος με την σειρά του όποτε προλάβει θα σου παραδόσει την γραμμή και θα ειδοποιήσει την VIvodi η οποία θα κάνει τη μεικτονόμηση.

Η περιοχή φυσικά και παίζει ρόλο ως προς το αν τα DSLAM είναι φορτωμένα αν υπάρχουν ελευθερες πόρτες δηλαδή και αν το DSLAM είναι στα καλά του και δεν έχει δηλωθεί οτι έχει βλάβη και το..... "φτιαχνει" ο ΟΤΕ.

----------


## player74

> Γεια σας παιδια
> 
> Εκανα κ εγω αιτηση για 2048/640.Την Παρασκευη 24-11-06 την εστειλα express με τα ΕΛΤΑ.
> 
> Εκτος απο το 13880 ( πηρα κ αργουσαν να απαντησουν) να τους στελνω mail στο customerservice@vivodi.gr για την προοδο της διαδικασιας γενικα ή δεν τα βλεπουν?
>  Γενικα να αγχωθω απο τωρα???   
>  Την αιτηση οταν την παιρνουν ή την προωθουν στον ΟΤΕ ενημερωνουν τον πελατη ή οχι?? Εχετε ιδεα ποτε μπορει να στειλανε την αιτηση μου?? (Παρασκευη 24-11-06 την εστειλα κ λογικα 27-11-06 θα την πηρανε)
> 
> **Η περιοχη παιζει ρολο στην ταχυτητα ενεργοποιοησης της dsl συνδεσης??
> Μενω Α.Ιλισια/Ζωγραφου


να αγχωθεις οχι δεν χρειαζετε. απλα να εξοπλιστης με τεραστια γαιδουρινη υπομονη....

----------


## Sunseeker

Όταν εγώ ενεργοποίησησα πριν 1 μήνα μου πήρε συνολικα 12 μέρες ,μην αγχώνεσε.




> Την αιτηση οταν την παίρνουν ή την προωθουν στον ΟΤΕ ενημερωνουν τον πελατη ή οχι?? Εχετε ιδεα ποτε μπορει να στειλανε την αιτηση μου?? (Παρασκευη 24-11-06 την εστειλα κ λογικα 27-11-06 θα την πηρανε)


Δεν ενημερώνουν για την εξέληξη της διαδικασίας, σ’ εμένα μου ηρθε με το ταχυδρόμο χαρτί που έλεγε οτι σήμερα θα ενεργοποηθει όπως και έγινε μετα απο κανα 2ωρο. :Smile:

----------


## dim12

στην αιτηση χρειαζεται να σημπληρωσω ολες τις πληροφοριες(και ΑΦΜ,ΔΟΥ...)η αιτηση για το ιντερνετ πρεπει ναναι στο ιδιο ονομα με το ονομα στον ΟΤΕ την γραμμη;

----------


## thestria

> στην αιτηση χρειαζεται να σημπληρωσω ολες τις πληροφοριες(και ΑΦΜ,ΔΟΥ...)η αιτηση για το ιντερνετ πρεπει ναναι στο ιδιο ονομα με το ονομα στον ΟΤΕ την γραμμη;


Ναι στο ΑΦΜ και ΔΟΥ.
Όχι για το άλλο.

----------


## dim12

μετα απο 2ο e-mail στη vivodi μου ειπαν πως η προσφορα αυτη ειναι εως τις 30/11 ή εως την εξαντληση των αποθεματων.εγω σημερα αγορασα το πακετο.εαν δεν στειλω την αιτηση αυριο 30/11(επειδη θελω να ειμαι σιγουρος πως εχει καταργηθει η προηγουμενη adsl γραμμη που ειχα με τον οτε) αλλα πιο μετα(πχ στις 2/12) θαχω κανενα προβλημα πχ να μην μου την ενεργοποιησουν;
παρακαλω απαντηστε γιατι ειναι επηγων.

----------


## Director CrisAK

Και χτές να την στείλεις, ώσπου να φτάσει στον ΟΤΕ και να ξεκινήσεις η διαδικασία θα έχει σίγουρα κοπεί η προηγούμενη κλπ.
Δεν κατηγορώ την vivodi, απλά σου λέω τι υσχύει με όλες τις εταιρίες.

----------


## player74

στειλε αμεσα την αιτηση σου στην βιβο και μαλιστα με courier.
η βιβο θα αιτηθει κι ο οτε θα το χειριστει αναλογος. αν δεν παει κατι καλα θα ενημερωθεις και οπως προυποθηκε να περνεις τηλ συχνα πυκνα. αν χρειαστει ανεφερε οτι ειναι η γραμμη σου υπο καταργηση απο τον οτε.
στο λεω για να κερδισεις χρονο μπας και εισε ετοιμος λιγο πριν τις γιορτες (χλομο το κοβω αλλα δεν χανεις και τιποτα να δοκιμασεις). διαφορετικα θα σε παν αρκετα αργοτερα

----------


## dim12

ρε παιδια θα μας τρελανουν;www.dslcube.gr λεει εως 16/12 θα ενεργοποιηθει στα 4048/256 για 8 μηνες!!!εγω σημερα το εστειλα 30/11 τι θα μου βαλουν;

----------


## Xquad

αυτο που λέει , ειναι νέα προσφορά

----------


## ssonic

Τι λες τώρα;;; Σύνδεση 4096/256 για όσους καλύπτονται με SharedLLU για 8 μηνες και για ΑΡΥΣ 1024/256 για 8 μήνες + δώρο ρούτερ + καμία δέσμευση;;;;;! Δηλαδή 12,38€ ο μήνας;;;;; Μιλάμε η Vivodi έδωσε ρέστα. Αυτή η προσφορά είναι άγριος κράχτης  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  

Δοκιμάζει τα όρια του δικτύου της μου φαίνεται  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  



Off Topic


		Κάποιος mod ας κάνει merge αυτό το thread με αυτό που είναι υπόμνημα γιατί δεν υπάρχει λόγος για 2 διαφορετικά με ίδιο θέμα

----------


## dim12

εγω που την αιτηση την πηγα στο ταχυδρομειο 30/11 τι θα παρω΄;;;

----------


## thestria

> εγω που την αιτηση την πηγα στο ταχυδρομειο 30/11 τι θα παρω΄;;;


Πάρε τηλέφωνο την εταιρία και παρακάλα...

----------


## valen01

Καλημέρα και καλό μήνα

Μήπως τυχαίνει να έχει κανείς το CUBE και να έχει αντιακταστήσει το Microcom με το ZYXEL 660HW?????

Σκέφτομαι την αλλαγή όχι επειδή είμαι δυσαρεστημένος με το 2636 αλλά λόγω του Wireless.

----------


## cddaraa

Αποστολή αίτησης με τα ΕΛΤΑ στις 27/11
1/12 επιβεβαιωση απο vivodi(με δικό μου τηλεφωνημα πάντα)οτι τα έλαβαν
4/12 ο οτέ δίνει μισή γραμμή...το μόντεμ κλειδώνει στα 1024/128
αναμονή για κωδικούς απο vivo

μέχρι να έρθουν οι κωδικοί η γραμμή παίζει με otenet 768
σταθερό download απο p2p με 75 και απο ftp otenet τερματίζει η 768

περιοχή Σίνδος Θεσ/νίκης

----------


## valen01

Είμαι συνδεδεμένος εδώ και μια εβδομάδα σχεδόν και έχω παρατηρήσει οτι η σύνδεση ( 2048/640 ) δεν ανταποκρίνεται σε αυτό που λέει. Πριν ήμουν σε 1024/256 και είχα μια φυσιολογικότατη σύδνεση.

Με την νέα αγορά του κύβου περίμενα και καλύτερα αποτελέσματα ώστόσο παρατηρώ παρόμοια προβλήματα με πολλούς απο εδω μέσα. Download απο σελίδες με μέοσο όρο 120-140 κβ/σεψ. Μόνο απο microsoft παρατήρησα ταχύτητες λίγο πάνω απο 200κ/sec. Για emule παρατήρησα και την μεγαλύτερη αλλαγή. Οι ρυθμίσεις είναι οι ίδιες ωστόσο αρχίζω να υποπτεύομαι το router της Microcom. Μπορεί και να πιστεύω λάθος αλλά μήπως δεν σηκώνει ADSL+2 συνδέσεις? Σκέφτομαι όπως ανέφερα και σε προηγούμενο Post για αγορά του ZYXEL 660HW Έχει κανείς εμπειρία απο την χρήση του εν λόγω router με σύνδεση CUBE? 

Μήπως είστε σε καλύτερη περίπτωση με χρήση του Microcom??????

----------


## lewton

> Είμαι συνδεδεμένος εδώ και μια εβδομάδα σχεδόν και έχω παρατηρήσει οτι η σύνδεση ( 2048/640 ) δεν ανταποκρίνεται σε αυτό που λέει. Πριν ήμουν σε 1024/256 και είχα μια φυσιολογικότατη σύδνεση.
> 
> Με την νέα αγορά του κύβου περίμενα και καλύτερα αποτελέσματα ώστόσο παρατηρώ παρόμοια προβλήματα με πολλούς απο εδω μέσα. Download απο σελίδες με μέοσο όρο 120-140 κβ/σεψ. Μόνο απο microsoft παρατήρησα ταχύτητες λίγο πάνω απο 200κ/sec. Για emule παρατήρησα και την μεγαλύτερη αλλαγή. Οι ρυθμίσεις είναι οι ίδιες ωστόσο αρχίζω να υποπτεύομαι το router της Microcom. Μπορεί και να πιστεύω λάθος αλλά μήπως δεν σηκώνει ADSL+2 συνδέσεις? Σκέφτομαι όπως ανέφερα και σε προηγούμενο Post για αγορά του ZYXEL 660HW Έχει κανείς εμπειρία απο την χρήση του εν λόγω router με σύνδεση CUBE? 
> 
> Μήπως είστε σε καλύτερη περίπτωση με χρήση του Microcom??????


Μήπως έχεις 2048/256 αντί για 2048/640;

----------


## valen01

Όπως μπορείς να δεις και εσύ είμαι στα 2048/640. Γενικώς; δεν εμφανίζει κάποιο συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα απλώς η ταχύτητά του ορισμένες φορές πέφτει απελπιστικά πολύ. Δεν ανησυχώ πολύ για΄τι δεν δίνω και πολύ σημασία στα διάφορα τεστ ταχύτητας που υπάρχουν( εκεί είναι που θα είχα τρελαθεί ) Και μην μου πείτε για να δοκιμάσω το ntua γιατί έχω παρατηρήσει διαφορετικές ταχύτητες για το ίδιο αρχείο σε διαφορετικές μέρες ( πράγμα απόλυτα φυσιολογικό ).

Σαν μέτρο σύγκρισης έχω το να κατεβάσω κάποιο συγκεκριμένο αρχέιο απο Microsoft Dowloads και ομολογώ πως δεν έχω πετύχει ταχ'υτητες της τάξης του 200+ που γράφουν μερικοί οτι πετυχαίνουν ειδικά μετά την αναβάθμιση!!!!! Ε το πρώτο που μου ήρθε είναι οτι φταεί το ρουτεράκι ........

----------


## Yiannis32

Λοιπον, για να τα βαλουμε τα πραγματα στη θεση τους. Η προσφορα 8 μηνες/4MBps ισχυει για οσους στειλουν την αιτηση ενεργοποιησης μεχρι και 16/12, ασχετως ποτε θα γινει η ενεργοποιηση. Το 8μηνο αρχιζει να μετραει απο την ημερα ενεργοποιησης κι οχι απο την ημερα αποστολης της αιτησης. Η ταχυτητα ειναι 4MBps για οσους πεφτουν σε κομβο της Vivodi και 1ΜBps για οσους δεν εχουν καλυψη απο το δικτυο της Vivodi αλλα μονο μεσω ΟΤΕ. Αν καποιος που δεν εχει καλυψη απο το δικτυο της Vivodi και παρει τον κυβο, θα ενεργοποιηθει στο 1, αλλα αν μεχρι να τελειωσει το 8μηνο καλυφθει απο το δικτυο της Vivodi τοτε θα γινει η ταχυτητα του 4 αυτοματα. Αυτη η προσφορα αφορα *ΜΟΝΟ* την Αθηνα. Για την υπολοιπη Ελλαδα το DSLcube παρέχει για 5 μήνες ADSL 2048/256Kbps μέσω δικτύου Vivodi ενώ σε ΑΡΥΣ 1024/256Kbps. Για οποιεσδηποτε επιπλεον πληροφοριες μπορειτε να με ρωτησετε.

----------


## nicana

> Λοιπον, για να τα βαλουμε τα πραγματα στη θεση τους. Η προσφορα 8 μηνες/4MBps ισχυει για οσους στειλουν την αιτηση ενεργοποιησης μεχρι και 16/12, ασχετως ποτε θα γινει η ενεργοποιηση. Το 8μηνο αρχιζει να μετραει απο την ημερα ενεργοποιησης κι οχι απο την ημερα αποστολης της αιτησης. Η ταχυτητα ειναι 4MBps για οσους πεφτουν σε κομβο της Vivodi και 1ΜBps για οσους δεν εχουν καλυψη απο το δικτυο της Vivodi αλλα μονο μεσω ΟΤΕ. Αν καποιος που δεν εχει καλυψη απο το δικτυο της Vivodi και παρει τον κυβο, θα ενεργοποιηθει στο 1, αλλα αν μεχρι να τελειωσει το 8μηνο καλυφθει απο το δικτυο της Vivodi τοτε θα γινει η ταχυτητα του 4 αυτοματα. Αυτη η προσφορα αφορα *ΜΟΝΟ* την Αθηνα. Για την υπολοιπη Ελλαδα το DSLcube παρέχει για 5 μήνες ADSL 2048/256Kbps μέσω δικτύου Vivodi ενώ σε ΑΡΥΣ 1024/256Kbps. Για οποιεσδηποτε επιπλεον πληροφοριες μπορειτε να με ρωτησετε.


Έχω σύνδεση σε άλλο πάροχο μέχρι 07-01-2007....Τί γίνεται σε αυτή την περίπτωση;Αν κάνω αίτηση ενεργοποίησης  στις 16-12-06 στη Vivodi θα την απορίψει ο ΟΤΕ;Ξέρει κανείς παιδιά;

----------


## Yiannis32

> Έχω σύνδεση σε άλλο πάροχο μέχρι 07-01-2007....Τί γίνεται σε αυτή την περίπτωση;Αν κάνω αίτηση ενεργοποίησης  στις 16-12-06 στη Vivodi θα την απορίψει ο ΟΤΕ;Ξέρει κανείς παιδιά;


Εχεις ΠΜ  :Wink:

----------


## ariadgr

> Εχεις ΠΜ


Το forum λειτουργεί ώστε οι απαντήσεις να μένουν και για τους επόμενους που θα έχουν την ίδια απορία. Γι'αυτό αντί να απαντάμε με προσωπικά μηνύματα, τα γράφουμε δημόσια. Φυσικά αν θέλεις να του στείλεις PM για να τα πείτε μπορείς, αλλά δεν αφορά τους υπόλοιπους... (no offence).

*nicana:*
Η απάντηση είναι ότι προφανώς και θα την απορρίψει ο ΟΤΕ την αίτηση αφού θα υπάρχει ήδη ενεργοποιημένη γραμμή DSL.
Η θα διακόψεις πρόωρα τον άλλο πάροχο, ή θα τη στείλεις και θα απορρίπτεται μέχρι τις 7 Ιανουαρίου (και ίσως και λίγο μετά).

----------


## Spanos

Έτσι είναι , ασφαλώς και θα αποριφθεί η αίτηση σου *nicana* αφου θα υπάρχει ήδη ενεργοποιημένη ADSL στη γραμμή σου. Το έχουμε δεί το σκηνικό αρκετές φορές.

Τώρα αν πάρεις εσύ το συγκεκριμένο πακέτο απο τώρα σκέψου οτι ρισκάρεις γιατί μέχρι να ενεργοποιηθεί, πιθανόν το Φεβρουάριο, μπορεί αν έχουν βγεί καλύτερες προσφορές ενώ θα δεσμέυεσαι μέχρι Οκτώβρη του 2007 για κάτι που αγόρασες Δεκέμβρη 2006.

----------


## ariadgr

> Έτσι είναι , ασφαλώς και θα αποριφθεί η αίτηση σου *nicana* αφου θα υπάρχει ήδη ενεργοποιημένη ADSL στη γραμμή σου. Το έχουμε δεί το σκηνικό αρκετές φορές.
> 
> Τώρα αν πάρεις εσύ το συγκεκριμένο πακέτο απο τώρα σκέψου οτι ρισκάρεις γιατί μέχρι να ενεργοποιηθεί, πιθανόν το Φεβρουάριο, μπορεί αν έχουν βγεί καλύτερες προσφορές ενώ *θα δεσμέυεσαι μέχρι Οκτώβρη του 2007* για κάτι που αγόρασες Δεκέμβρη 2006.


Ιανουάριο 2007. Μπέρδεψες το 01 με το 10.  :One thumb up:

----------


## mpakakos27

καλημερα σε ολους.εχω μια απορια σχετικα με την αναβαθμιση που εγινε σε ορισμενους απο εσας τις τελευταιες ημερες.μπορω να πω οτι ειμαι αρκετα μπερδεμενος!
τον περασμενο ιανουαριο αγορασα απο το πλαισιο ενα dslcube 512/256.ολα πηγαν καλα με την ενεργοποιηση κτλ.περναει ο καιρος και φτανουμε στον σεπτεμβριο(3 μηνες πριν).εαν θυμοσαστε τοτε ο οτε ειχε προχωρησει στην αυτοματη αναβαθμιση των γραμμων με επακολουθο να το πραξει και η vivodi.πραγματι απο 512/256 πηγα σε 1024/256,ολα καλα μεχρι εδω.(παρελειψα να αναφερω οτι ειμαι shared/llu,η τουλαχιστον ετσι νομιζω!!!!!).στην τελευταια αυτοματη αναβαθμιση που εκανε η vivodi,εγω παρεμεινα 1024/256.εποικηνωνησα μαζι τους τοσο μεσω email οσο και τηλεφωνικος(κανενα παραπονο!!!!) και μου ειπαν οτι δεν μπορω να αναβαθμιστω σε 2048/256 διοτι αναβαθμιστικα τον σεπτεμβριο και ακομα οτι κατι τετοιο μπορει να γινει εφοσον μπω στο ιδιοκτητο δικτυο τους(εαν θυμαμαι καλα γιατι η κοπελιτσα με μπερδεψε λιγο),δηλαδη full/llu.

ρωταω τωρα:ειναι νορμαλ αυτο η οχι,διοτι με βαση την ανακοινωση που ειχαν εκδοσει στις 10/11 ελεγαν οτι θα προχωρησουν σε αναβαμιση τοσο των shared οσο και των full.

παρακαλω καποιος να μου απαντησει για να καταλαβω τι και αν πρεπει να κανω κατι.
ζητω συγνωμη εκ των προτερων εαν επρεπε αυτο το μυνημα να το εβαζα καπου αλλου.ειμαι καινουριος στο φορουμ.
ευχαριστω

----------


## lewton

> καλημερα σε ολους.εχω μια απορια σχετικα με την αναβαθμιση που εγινε σε ορισμενους απο εσας τις τελευταιες ημερες.μπορω να πω οτι ειμαι αρκετα μπερδεμενος!
> τον περασμενο ιανουαριο αγορασα απο το πλαισιο ενα dslcube 512/256.ολα πηγαν καλα με την ενεργοποιηση κτλ.περναει ο καιρος και φτανουμε στον σεπτεμβριο(3 μηνες πριν).εαν θυμοσαστε τοτε ο οτε ειχε προχωρησει στην αυτοματη αναβαθμιση των γραμμων με επακολουθο να το πραξει και η vivodi.πραγματι απο 512/256 πηγα σε 1024/256,ολα καλα μεχρι εδω.(παρελειψα να αναφερω οτι ειμαι shared/llu,η τουλαχιστον ετσι νομιζω!!!!!).στην τελευταια αυτοματη αναβαθμιση που εκανε η vivodi,εγω παρεμεινα 1024/256.εποικηνωνησα μαζι τους τοσο μεσω email οσο και τηλεφωνικος(κανενα παραπονο!!!!) και μου ειπαν οτι δεν μπορω να αναβαθμιστω σε 2048/256 διοτι αναβαθμιστικα τον σεπτεμβριο και ακομα οτι κατι τετοιο μπορει να γινει εφοσον μπω στο ιδιοκτητο δικτυο τους(εαν θυμαμαι καλα γιατι η κοπελιτσα με μπερδεψε λιγο),δηλαδη full/llu.
> 
> ρωταω τωρα:ειναι νορμαλ αυτο η οχι,διοτι με βαση την ανακοινωση που ειχαν εκδοσει στις 10/11 ελεγαν οτι θα προχωρησουν σε αναβαμιση τοσο των shared οσο και των full.
> 
> παρακαλω καποιος να μου απαντησει για να καταλαβω τι και αν πρεπει να κανω κατι.
> ζητω συγνωμη εκ των προτερων εαν επρεπε αυτο το μυνημα να το εβαζα καπου αλλου.ειμαι καινουριος στο φορουμ.
> ευχαριστω


Αν είσαι σε shared LLU τότε έπρεπε να πας σε 2048/256, άρα μάλλον είσαι σε ΑΡΥΣ.

----------


## mpakakos27

καταρχην σε ευχαριστω για την αμεση απαντηση.θα ηθελα να σε ρωτησω πωσ μπορω να το διευκρινησω αυτο?

----------


## lewton

> καταρχην σε ευχαριστω για την αμεση απαντηση.θα ηθελα να σε ρωτησω πωσ μπορω να το διευκρινησω αυτο?


Λογαρισμό έχεις λάβει ποτέ;

----------


## mpakakos27

ναι φιλε μου.εχω λαβει.αναφερεται καπου εκει?

----------


## lewton

> ναι φιλε μου.εχω λαβει.αναφερεται καπου εκει?


Όχι, αλλά πόσο πλήρωσες;

----------


## mpakakos27

και ομως αναφερεται,γραφει οντως ΑΡΥΣ.22 και κατι ευρο

----------


## lewton

> και ομως αναφερεται,γραφει οντως ΑΡΥΣ.22 και κατι ευρο


To "και κάτι" δε μου αρέσει.
Θα έπρεπε να λάβεις ακριβώς 22€, και αυτή είναι η τιμή για 1024/256 μέσω ΑΡΥΣ.

----------


## mpakakos27

ξερεις μηπως πως θα μπορουσα να γινω shared?τι ακριβως σημαινει εκτος το οτι μεταφραζεται σε "μεριζωμενη".εχω χασει τη μπαλα!!!!!!

μια στιγμη να κοιταξω!

----------


## mpakakos27

λοιπον:κραταω στα χερια μου τον τελευταιο λογαριασμο ο οποιος χωριζεται σε δυο διαφορετικα φυλλα και αναγραφονται τα εξης:

1ο φυλλο:παγιο τελος internet dslnet 1024/256 13.90 ευρο
               παγιο τελος προσβαση dslnet 1024/256 17.90  ευτο
                                 Α.Ρ.Υ.Σ

2ο φυλλο :Sad: ειναι φια την τηλεφωνια εαν δεν κανω λαθος)   vivodi classic 19.92 ευρο (ασχετο νομιζω,απλα το αναφερω).λοιπον τι γινεται?
για το 20αρι που ειπα πριν,εχω την εντυπωση οτι αυτο αναγραφοταν πριν μερικους λογαριασμους.ειχα καιρο να κοιταξω.

----------


## lewton

Ωραία (επειδή βγάλαμε άκρη, αν και άσχημα τα νέα).
Είσαι σε ΑΡΥΣ φίλε, δηλαδή η πρόσβαση είναι μέσω του δικτύου του ΟΤΕ και όχι της Vivodi. Αν αθροίσης το 13,90 με το 17,90 και προσθέσεις και το ΦΠΑ βγαίνει 37,85€, το οποίο είναι το μηνιαίο πάγιο που ίσχυε μέχρι τον περασμένο μήνα για 512/128 μέσω ΑΡΥΣ, το οποίο πλέον έγινε 1024/256.
Στον ερχόμενο λογαριασμό θα λάβεις 22€ αντί για 37,85€! Αν δεν λάβεις 22€ τότε θα έχει γίνει κάποιο λάθος.

Όσο για το τι θα κέρδιζες αν ήσουν σε shared LLU, θα είχες μεγαλύτερο μηνιαίο πάγιο (29€), αλλά για ταχύτητα 2048/256. Η 1024/256 έχει καταργηθεί από τα LLU.

----------


## mpakakos27

ευχαριστω φιλαρακι.με ειχε μπερδεψει.δεν τα ειχα παρακολουθησει ολα απο την αρχη,δεν ψαχτηκα και πολυ για να λεω και την αληθεια και....

αλλη μια ερωτηση θελω να σου κανω αν εχεις την καλοσυνη.απο οτι καταλαβα ειτε για να ειμαι shared ειτε full θα πρεπει να ειμαι στο ιδοκτητο τους δικτυο.οκ? τι διαφορα εχει τοτε το shared απο το full???
το ρωταω αυτο γιατι εχωντας την εντυπωση οτι shared σημαινει μεριζωμενη προσβαση,αυτην θα ειχα εφοσον ημουν στο δικτυο του οτε(εδω εγινε και η παρανοηση απο μερους μου)

----------


## lewton

Shared: αποκλειστικά Vivodi ADSL πρόσβαση, αλλά σε υπάρχουσα τηλεφωνική γραμμή ΟΤΕ
Full: αποκλειστικά Vivodi ADSL πρόσβαση, αλλά χωρίς να υπάρχει καν ΟΤΕ

----------


## mpakakos27

δεν ξερω αμα ειμαι τοοοοοοοοσοοοοοο μ.....ς!!!!!!!!αυτο δεν εχω???? vivodi dsl προσβαση σε δικτυο οτε!!! γιατι ειμαι ΑΡΥΣ τοτε?  :Smile:

----------


## lewton

> δεν ξερω αμα ειμαι τοοοοοοοοσοοοοοο μ.....ς!!!!!!!!αυτο δεν εχω???? vivodi dsl προσβαση σε δικτυο οτε!!! γιατι ειμαι ΑΡΥΣ τοτε?


Έχεις ΟΤΕ ADSL πρόσβαση.
Aπό τη Vivodi έχεις μόνο τη συνδρομή στο ADSL (τους κωδικούς δηλαδή).
Απλά τα πληρώνεις και τα δύο στη Vivodi, και η Vivodi μετά πληρώνει στον ΟΤΕ το πάγιό του.

----------


## mpakakos27

αααααααααααααααααααααααααα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! καταλαβα!(και καλα!).οχι αληθεια καταλαβα.οποτε ολοταχως για ιδιοκτητο ε?μολις μου εστειλαν και email για το εαν θελω να μεταβω!τι λες εσυ που πολλα ξερεις κι ο νου σου κατεβαζει!!?ποιο ειναι το καλυτερο να κανω?θελω για αρχη 2048 και βλεπουμε.λες να κανω τη γραμμη full?κραταω παντως τον ιδιο αριθμο ε?

----------


## lewton

> αααααααααααααααααααααααααα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! καταλαβα!(και καλα!).οχι αληθεια καταλαβα.οποτε ολοταχως για ιδιοκτητο ε?μολις μου εστειλαν και email για το εαν θελω να μεταβω!τι λες εσυ που πολλα ξερεις κι ο νου σου κατεβαζει!!?ποιο ειναι το καλυτερο να κανω?θελω για αρχη 2048 και βλεπουμε.λες να κανω τη γραμμη full?κραταω παντως τον ιδιο αριθμο ε?


Σε καλύπτει το ιδιόκτητο;
Που μένεις και ποιά είναι τα πρώτα 7 ψηφία του τηλεφώνου σου;

----------


## Ripper18

Ποσο καιρο κανει να ενεργοποιηθει το Cube στη Καλλιθεα περιπου?

----------


## mpakakos27

ναι με καλυπτει.ανηκω στο dslam ιλισσου

----------


## jimarass

Παιδιά ποιο είναι το routeraki που δίνει τώρα η vivo στον κύβο? To microcom δίνουν ακόμα? Αυτό συνδέεται μόνο μέσω usb? Μπορώ να ζητήσω να μου φέρουν κάποιο που να υποστηρίζει 2 υπολογιστές ή wireless?

----------


## thestria

> Παιδιά ποιο είναι το routeraki που δίνει τώρα η vivo στον κύβο? To microcom δίνουν ακόμα? Αυτό συνδέεται μόνο μέσω usb? Μπορώ να ζητήσω να μου φέρουν κάποιο που να υποστηρίζει 2 υπολογιστές ή wireless?


Microcom 2636 (έχει και ethernet θύρα).
Το cube είναι μόνο με το microcom. Αν θέλεις άλλο ρούτερ πρέπει να αγοράσεις ξεχωριστά.

----------


## lewton

> ναι με καλυπτει.ανηκω στο dslam ιλισσου


Ε τότε μπορείς να ζητήσεις μετατροπή σε shared ή full LLU.
To δεύτερο είναι ακριβότερο αν δε θέλεις να κόψεις τον ΟΤΕ, αλλά δε θα χρειαστεί να μείνεις καθόλου χωρίς ADSL, ενώ με το πρώτο θα μείνεις γύρω στις 20-25 μέρες χωρίς ADSL.

----------


## lewton

> Παιδιά ποιο είναι το routeraki που δίνει τώρα η vivo στον κύβο? To microcom δίνουν ακόμα? Αυτό συνδέεται μόνο μέσω usb? Μπορώ να ζητήσω να μου φέρουν κάποιο που να υποστηρίζει 2 υπολογιστές ή wireless?


Δεν μπορείς να πάρεις WiFi router με το Cube.
Aν θέλεις να αγοράσεις, η Vivodi σου πουλάει το Speedtouch 585 περίπου 100€, αλλά ο ΟΤΕ το πουλάει 77€.  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Ripper18

> Αποστολή αίτησης με τα ΕΛΤΑ στις 27/11
> 1/12 επιβεβαιωση απο vivodi(με δικό μου τηλεφωνημα πάντα)οτι τα έλαβαν
> 4/12 ο οτέ δίνει μισή γραμμή...το μόντεμ κλειδώνει στα 1024/128
> αναμονή για κωδικούς απο vivo
> 
> μέχρι να έρθουν οι κωδικοί η γραμμή παίζει με otenet 768
> σταθερό download απο p2p με 75 και απο ftp otenet τερματίζει η 768
> 
> περιοχή Σίνδος Θεσ/νίκης


Πως συνδεθηκες 768κbs μεσω οτε?Τους κωδικους τους εδωσε η Vivodi?Σε ρωταω γιατι εκανα αιτηση στις 29/11,πηρα τηλ. τη Vivodi και μου ειπαν οτι θα εχω συνδεση σε 20 εργασιμες μερες απο την ημερομηνια αιτησης για γραμμη αdsl της Vivodι στον ΟΤΕ(4/12) .Ευχαριστω

----------


## sakistsalikis

το microcom του cube συνδεετε σε 2 υπολογιστες ταυτοχρονα, στον ενα με ethernet και στον αλλο usb.

Ειναι θεμα ΟΤΕ ποτε θα συνδεσει τη γραμμη. Εμενα με ειχαν συνδεσει σε 2 μερες απο την αποστολη της αιτησης. Ενα φιλο μου εχει περασει 1 βδομαδα και δεν το συνδεσαν ακομα. Οι κωδικοι ερχονται 2-3 μερες μετα τη συνδεση της γραμμης, αρα μπορει να μπει καποιος με ενα demo για 2-3 μερες.


Εχω μια ερωτηση κι εγω: Προσφατα συνδεσα  dsl cube σε 2 σπιτια με isdn. Εβαλα λοιπον το splitter πριν ενεργοποιηθει το dsl αλλα οταν σηκωνεις το τηλεφωνο καθυστερει μεχρι να ακουστει το σημα. Μηπως θα φτιαξει μολις ενεργοποιηθει το dsl; Εχει προβλημα το splitter (λιγο δυσκολο και τα 2 πακετα). Τι στο καλο συμβαινει;   (στο line εβαλα τη γραμμη απ τον ΟΤΕ, sto modem εβαλα το router και στο phone το τηλεφωνο στο pots/isdn splitter).

----------


## Ripper18

Πως θα το καταλαβω οτι ο ΟΤΕ εχει συνδεσει τη γραμμη?Πως μπαινεις με demo?

----------


## sakistsalikis

ειναι πιθανο να ακουσεις θορυβο στο τηλεφωνο σου (οχι απαραιτητο).
Σιγουρα θα το καταλαβεις απο το router. Συνδεσε το router στη γραμμη ρυθμισε τον με ενα προγραμματακι που εχει το cd του (annex A για pstn, annex Β για isdn) και οταν ενεργοποιηθει η γραμμη θα γινει πρασινο το DSL link.
Demo παιρνεις με mail σε οτενετ και βιβοντι, με απλο τηλεφωνημα στη forthnet, στη hol μεσω της ιστοσελιδας
http://adsl.hol.gr/online/adsl/index.aspx?mid=3237

----------


## Ripper18

Το συνδεσα το router και αναβοσβηνει το dsl link και το dsl act.Ειναι ενεργοποιημενη η γραμμη?

----------


## Yiannis32

> Το συνδεσα το router και αναβοσβηνει το dsl link και το dsl act.Ειναι ενεργοποιημενη η γραμμη?


Οχι φιλε μου. Το DSL Link πρεπει να παραμεινει σταθερα αναμενο. Το οτι αναβοσβηνει, δειχνει οτι προσπαθει να συγχρονισει.

----------


## sakistsalikis

Κανενας να μου απαντησει στην ερωτηση μου για το splitter?

----------


## lewton

> Κανενας να μου απαντησει στην ερωτηση μου για το splitter?


Κανονικά δε θα έπρεπε να προκαλέσει *καμία απολύτως* αλλαγή ο splitter. Προσπάθησε να δανειστείς από κάποιον γνωστό που έχει ήδη ADSL τον splitter του και πειραματίσου για να δεις τι μπορεί να φταίει.

----------


## sakistsalikis

Το θεμα ειναι αν εχει δοκιμασει κανενας το splitter του cube για isdn. Δοκιμασα 2 splitter (απο cube) σε 2 σπιτια με isdn.

----------


## Ripper18

Μενω στην καλλιθεα και εβαλα dsl της vivodi.Ποσο καιρο κανει να ενεργοποιηθει η γραμμη ?Εμενα μου ειπαν οτι εγινε η αιτηση ενεργοποιησης απο τη vivodi στον OTE στις 4/12 και οτι η ενεργοποιηση της γραμμης θα γινει σε 20 εργασιμες μερες με τη καινουργια προσφορα DSLcube...

----------


## lewton

> Μενω στην καλλιθεα και εβαλα dsl της vivodi.Ποσο καιρο κανει να ενεργοποιηθει η γραμμη ?Εμενα μου ειπαν οτι εγινε η αιτηση ενεργοποιησης απο τη vivodi στον OTE στις 4/12 και οτι η ενεργοποιηση της γραμμης θα γινει σε 20 εργασιμες μερες με τη καινουργια προσφορα DSLcube...


To 20 εργάσιμες είναι ένα μέσο χρονικό διάστημα. Μπορεί να κάνει και 15, μπορεί και 30.
Πάντως πάνω από 30 δεν κάνει πλέον, εκτός αν είσαι Μητσοτάκης.

----------


## Ripper18

> To 20 εργάσιμες είναι ένα μέσο χρονικό διάστημα. Μπορεί να κάνει και 15, μπορεί και 30.
> Πάντως πάνω από 30 δεν κάνει πλέον, εκτός αν είσαι Μητσοτάκης.


O εγγονος του ειμαι :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## gogos

Σήμερα πηγαίνοντας και εγώ να παρω το dsl cube στο e-shop, ρώτησα κάποια πράγματα τον πωλητη σχετικά με το κύβο. Αν και έψαχνα πολύ τελευταία σχετικά με τον κύβο, μου είπε πως η σύνδεση είναι 4 mbit για το ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο της βιβοντι και 1 mbit στο δίκτυο του οτε. Μου λέει όμως μετά πως πρέπει να έχω καί τηλέφωνο απο βιβοντι και internet για τα 4mbit αλλιώς 1mbit στον οτε :No no:   :No no:   :No no:   :No no:  . Είναι όντως αλήθεια?

----------


## ssonic

Υπάρχει ειδικό θέμα *Υπόμνημα:  ADSL Cube ερωτήσεις και απορίες*. Ας μην ανοίγουμε 150 threads.

Σε ότι αφορά τις ερωτήσεις ο πωλητής σου είπε μπούρδες γιατί δεν μπαίνει σαν Full LLU ο κύβος.

Το DSL Cube μπαίνει:
1) Μέσω Shared LLU στα 4Mbit -> DSL γραμμή + πρόσβαση Vivodi και τηλέφωνο από ΟΤΕ
2) Μέσω ΑΡΥΣ στο 1Mbit -> DSL ΑΡΥΣ (ΟΤΕ) + πρόσβαση Vivodi και τηλέφωνο από ΟΤΕ

----------


## gogos

Ευχαριστώ για τη διευκρίνιση

----------


## zjohny

Από σήμερα η Vivodi καλύπτει και την περιοχή μου (Βύρωνας).
Νομίζω ότι είναι μια πολύ καλή περίπτωση, δεδομένου ότι μέσα στο επόμενο οκτάμηνο θα έχει ξεκαθαρίσει το τοπίο μετά και την είσοδο κι άλλων εταιριών (Forthnet, Vodafone, εταιρίες με Wimax κ.ά.).
Μια απορία έχω μόνο: Για να ενεργοποιηθεί η σύνδεσή μου από την Vivodi πρέπει να έχει γίνει η διακοπή της πρόσβασης από τον ΟΤΕ ή μπορεί να γίνει παράλληλα και μετά από λίγες μέρες να κοπεί η πρόσβαση ADSL από τον ΟΤΕ;

----------


## tsopanos

*Ερώτηση*:

Σε σχέση με την 8μηνη προσφορά του DSLcube@4096Kbps, το κουτί περιέχει και ένα μοντεμάκι. Το θέμα είναι, η προσφορά είναι ADSL ή ADSL2+; Γιατί στην δεύτερη περίπτωση θα πρέπει και το μοντεμάκι να υποστηρίζει την τεχνολογία, για το οποίο δεν θα ήμουν και πολύ βέβαιος...

----------


## SnakeMJK

Από χθες είναι αναμμένο το connected λαμπάκι του router μου και μέσα απ το router status βλέπω connected στα 1023kbps... Παρόλα αυτά στην vivodi που πήρα τηλ σήμερα δεν ξέρουν τίποτα (άσχετες τηλεφωνήτριες!) και δεν έχουν κωδικούς να μου δώσουν!!

 :Embarassed:

----------


## wakealan

καλησπέρα.Πριν 3 ημέρες ενεργοποιήθηκε η σύνδεσή μου με το cube.Όταν αγόρασα το πακέτο το δίκτυο της vivodi στην περιοχή μου ήταν υπό κατασκευή Την ημέρα που έγινε η ενεργοποίηση είδα στο site της vivodi ότι πλέον είχα παροχή από τον κόμβο της Ν.Φιλαδέλφειας.Τη στιγμή που γράφω όλα τα μετροπρογράμματα μου δίνουν μέχρι μέχρι 600 kbs. 'Εχω κατεβάσει  με μέγιστο 70 kbytes/sec. Είμαι στο 60% του θεωρητικού bandwidth για την 1024.Δεν θα πρεπε να με είχαν βαλει στην 4096:Μήπως φταίει ο εξοπλισμός: Οι servers της vivodi:

----------


## lewton

> Από χθες είναι αναμμένο το connected λαμπάκι του router μου και μέσα απ το router status βλέπω connected στα 1023kbps... Παρόλα αυτά στην vivodi που πήρα τηλ σήμερα δεν ξέρουν τίποτα (άσχετες τηλεφωνήτριες!) και δεν έχουν κωδικούς να μου δώσουν!!


Πάτησες επιλογή 2 ή 3 στο 13880;

----------


## SnakeMJK

Ε ναι :P για να συνδέθηκα με την τηλεφωνήτρια...

Αυτή μου άρχισε τα μπλα μπλα του στυλ "ήρθε η αίτηση τόσο του μηνός, την πήρε ο οτε τόσο του μηνός ..." και παρόμοιες αηδίες. Της είπα ότι το ρουτερ έχει συνδεθεί και το μόνο που θέλω είναι οι κωδικοί του λογαριασμού μου, αλλά δεν καταλάβαινε... Ότι έβλεπε μπροστά στην οθόνη της μου το έλεγε....

----------


## deathlok

αν δεν είσαι στο ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο ότι αλλά στον οτέ πάρε ενα ντέμο απο την forthner να κάνεις την δουλειά σου

----------


## SnakeMJK

το demo το παίρνεις τηλεφωνικά ή συμπληρώνεις κάποια φόρμα; και πόσο άμεσα στο δίνουν;

----------


## Sacred

4096/256kbps για το δίκτυο της Vivodi η τα 1024/256 για το δίκτυο του Οτε.

παιδιά τα 4096/256 kbps μου δίνει να καταλάβω ότι είναι μέσω του δικτύου της Vivodi,σωστά?

----------


## Nasdan

Γεια σας παιδιά!
ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ και καλά Χριστούγεννα!

Αγόρασα και εγώ το πακέτο Vivodi DSL Cube 1024kbps για 5 μήνες και έστειλα την προηγούμενη Δευτέρα 18 Δεκέμβρη ταχυδρομικά την αίτηση. Υπολογίζω αρχές Ιανουαρίου να με ειδοποιήσουν για να προχωρήσω στην εγκατάσταση του modem-router του πακέτου.

Μέχρι τώρα έμπαινα στο Internet χρησιμοποιώντας Dial-up σύνδεση με κάρτες της OTEnet των 10 euro στα 56kbps.Είναι πολύ σημαντικό για τη δουλειά μου να μπορώ να ελέγχω τα email μου τουλάχιστον 3 φορές την ημέρα, κάθε μέρα.

Αυτό που θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω είναι το εξής:

1) Από τη στιγμή που η τηλεφωνική μου γραμμή θα μετατραπεί σε ADLS από τον ΟΤΕ θα μπορώ να χρησιμοποιώ την dial-up σύνδεση που έχω τώρα? 
(απλά δε γνωρίζω αν ένα modem μιας απλής dial-up σύνδεσης μπορεί τεχνικά να συνδεθεί στο internet χρησιμοποιώντας μια ADSL τηλεφωνική γραμμή...) Τρέμω στην ιδέα οτι θα υπάρξει χρονική στιγμή που θα μείνω χωρίς Internet...

2) Για να λειτουργήσουν τα τηλέφωνα στο σπίτι θα πρέπει να έχω βάλει Splitters ανάμεσα σε αυτά και τη γραμμή? Χωρίς τους Splitters τα τηλέφωνα δε θα λειτουργούν?

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## sdikr

1)  ναι δεν θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα (εφόσον δεν έχεις συνδέσει πάνω το adsl modem),  μετά πάλι αν βάλεις φιλτρό στο απλό το modem  θα συνεχίσει να δουλεύει 
2)  Ναι χρειάζονται τα φιλτράκια/σπλιτερ  αλλιώς θα σου κάνει θόρυβο στο τηλέφωνο και θα πέφτει η adsl συνδεσή όταν πάς να μιλήσεις στο τηλέφωνο

----------


## Nasdan

Ευχαριστώ για την γρήγορη ανταπόκριση!

Να ρωτήσω κάτι ακόμα:

-Για να κάνω εγκατάσταση το router της microcom θα χρειαστεί πρώτα να κάνω απεγκατάσταση από τον υπολογιστή μου το modem της dial-up σύνδεσης?

----------


## SnakeMJK

Όχι... Είναι εντελώς ανεξάρτητα το ένα με το άλλο...

----------


## lewton

> Ευχαριστώ για την γρήγορη ανταπόκριση!
> 
> Να ρωτήσω κάτι ακόμα:
> 
> -Για να κάνω εγκατάσταση το router της microcom θα χρειαστεί πρώτα να κάνω απεγκατάσταση από τον υπολογιστή μου το modem της dial-up σύνδεσης?


Καλύτερα πάντως να μην κάνεις καν εγκατάσταση του Microcom, και να μην το συνδέσεις στη USB θύρα αλλά στην κάρτα δικτύου του υπολογιστή σου.

----------


## giorgiosb

Χρονια πολλα σε ολους και χαρουμενο το νεο ετος, 
θελω να ρωτησω αυτο το ιδιοκτητο δυκτιο της vivodi (στο οποιο εχω προσβαση) για να εχω τις ταχυτητες 4 mb  εννοει να εχω τηλεφωνικη γραμμη απο την vivodi kai oxi απο τον οτε που εχω τωρα?
Ευχαριστω!

----------


## Nasdan

> Καλύτερα πάντως να μην κάνεις καν εγκατάσταση του Microcom, και να μην το συνδέσεις στη USB θύρα αλλά στην κάρτα δικτύου του υπολογιστή σου.


Ναι, είχα διαβάσει σε αυτό το Thread ότι ορισμένα παιδιά αντιμετώπισαν περίεργα προβλήματα όταν συνέδεσαν μέσω USB το router της Microcom. Όλα αυτά είχαν λυθεί όταν η σύνδεση έγινε μέσω κάρτας δικτύου.

Το πρόβλημα σε μένα όμως είναι ότι ο υπολογιστής δεν έχει κάρτα δικτύου...

Αν είναι να βάλω κάρτα δικτύου και έχω να επιλέξω ανάμεσα σε:
1)PCI Ethernet 100Mbps (κόστος γύρω στα 10 euro) και
2)PCI Ethenret 1000Mbps (κόστος γύρω στα 30 euro)
Πιστεύετε μια 1000άρα κάρτα αξίζει τα 20 επιπλέον euro για τη συγκεκριμένη δουλειά?

----------


## deathlok

και τα δέκα που θα σώσει είναι πολλά η χιλιάρα για να συνδέσεις το μοντεμ είναι πεταμένα λεφτά.

----------


## gogos

Εκτός και αν θές να συνδεθείς και με άλλους υπολογιστές (και με το modem) σε δίκτυο προτιμότερη η χιλιάρα.

----------


## deathlok

εδώ δεν έχει κάρτα δικτύου θα έχει και άλλο pc με άλλη κάρτα χιλιάρα και θα έχει και switch χιλιάρι (αν έχει και τρίτο pc);

Κράτα τα λεφτά σου και πάρε μία κατοστάρα.

----------


## Nasdan

Τελικά παρήγγειλα μια 100άρα κάρτα δικτύου με 9 euro. Ευχαριστώ παιδιά για τη βοήθεια!

----------


## geogo

Γνωρίζετε τα emails που μπορεί κανεις να επικοινωνήσει με βιβοντι περα απο το κλασικο του customer service ?

----------


## Nasdan

> Από χθες είναι αναμμένο το connected λαμπάκι του router μου και μέσα απ το router status βλέπω connected στα 1023kbps...


*Πως μπορώ να δω το router status?* 
Tο μόνο που βλέπω είναι το εικονίδιο του τοπικού δικτύου να λέει connected στα 100.0Mbps.Αυτό υποθέτω αναφέρεται στη ταχύτητα σύνδεσης ανάμεσα σε router και κάρτα δικτύου.
Εντωμεταξύ μου ήρθαν και σήμερα οι κωδικοί με SMS. 2 βδομάδες περίπου πέρασαν από τότε που έστειλα την αίτηση.

----------


## deniSun

> *Πως μπορώ να δω το router status?* 
> Tο μόνο που βλέπω είναι το εικονίδιο του τοπικού δικτύου να λέει connected στα 100.0Mbps.Αυτό υποθέτω αναφέρεται στη ταχύτητα σύνδεσης ανάμεσα σε router και κάρτα δικτύου.
> Εντωμεταξύ μου ήρθαν και σήμερα οι κωδικοί με SMS. 2 βδομάδες περίπου πέρασαν από τότε που έστειλα την αίτηση.


ή μπαίνοντας με κάποιο browser στις ρυθμίσεις του ή με κάποιο πρόγραμμα για Router Traffic βλέπε http://www.adslgr.com/forum/downloads.php?do=cat&id=8

----------


## deniSun

> Γνωρίζετε τα emails που μπορεί κανεις να επικοινωνήσει με βιβοντι περα απο το κλασικο του customer service ?


για ποια υπηρεσία; ένα άλλο mail είναι info@vivodi.gr για γενικές υπηρεσίες.

----------


## Nasdan

Με το router της Microcom ποια εφαρμογή "Router Traffic" είναι συμβατή?
Με ποιό τρόπο θα δω την ταχύτητα της σύνδεσής μου?

----------


## deathlok

Nasdan είσαι στο δίκτυο της βιβόντι ή του ΟΤΕ. γιατί δύο εβδομάδες πολύ γρήγορα μου φένεται για share llu.

----------


## Nasdan

> Nasdan είσαι στο δίκτυο της βιβόντι ή του ΟΤΕ. γιατί δύο εβδομάδες πολύ γρήγορα μου φένεται για share llu.


Εγώ απλά ξέρω ότι έδωσα 99 ευρώ για να πάρω το πακετο DSL CUBE 1024Kbps για 5 μήνες.
Στις 18 Δεκεμβρίου έστειλα την αίτηση ταχυδρομικά και, παρόλο που μεσολάβησαν γιορτές ενδιάμεσα, σήμερα το πρωί έλαβα sms από Vivodi με τους κωδικούς.

Το περίεργο είναι ότι με τους κωδικούς που πήρα έφτιαξα μια σύνδεση στο Ιντερνετ η οποία δεν λειτουργεί.(καθώς προσπαθεί να συνδεθεί μέσω "WAN Miniport PPPoE" μου βγάζει error 678-remote computer did not respond)...

30 λεπτά προσπαθούσα να πάρω βοήθεια μέσω 13880, χωρίς αποτέλεσμα, καθώς "όλοι οι συνεργάτες ήταν απασχολημένοι"!

Τελικά διαπίστωσα κατά τύχη ότι ανοίγοντας την Opera και πληκτρολογώντας διευθύνσεις είχα κανονικότατα Ιντερνετ!!!(downloads απο rapidshare γύρω στα 80-100 Kb/s)
Το μόνο που έκανα ήταν να ανοίξω το router και αυτόματα ο υπολογιστής μου έλεγε ότι έχω συνδεθεί στα 100Mbps.Απο εκεί και πέρα με Opera και Mozilla έχω κανονική πρόσβαση στο Ιντερνετ.(Με ΙΕ δε μπορώ να συνδεθώ γιατί μου ζητάει να χρησιμοποιήσω τη σύνδεση που έφτιαξα με τους κωδικούς που πήρα από Vivodi)

Τα λαμπάκια στο router είναι¨: "DSL LNK" μόνιμα αναμμένο πράσινο, ενώ το "DSL ACT" πορτοκαλί και αναβοσβήνει.

Μου φαίνεται πολύ περίεργη η όλη κατάσταση.
Πάντως η ταχύτητα δε συγκρίνεται με την Dial-up που χρησιμοποιούσα μέχρι τώρα.
Τώρα το Internet πετάει!!!

----------


## Ripper18

Nasdan,σε ποια περιοχη μενεις?

----------


## Nasdan

Μένω μέσα στη Λάρισα.
Γιατί ρωτάς?

----------


## geogo

> για ποια υπηρεσία; ένα άλλο mail είναι info@vivodi.gr για γενικές υπηρεσίες.


Για υπηρεσιες DSL καποιο email ?
Στελνω στο customer service αλλα τιποτα...παλαιοτερα εκανα δουλεια στελνοντας εκει τώρα ουτε φωνή ουτε ακρόαση...

----------


## sakistsalikis

@Nasdan το Router ειναι μια χαρα και τα λαμπακια σωστα δουλευουν. Οι router συνδεονται μονοι τους στο internet (οσο ειναι ανοικτος ο διακοπτης τους ειναι συνδεμενοι). Δεν κανεις νεα συνδεση στα windows. Ο explorer πιθανοτατα προσπαθει να συνδεθει μεσω της dial up συνδεσης που ειχες στο παρελθον. Σβησε ολες τις συνδεσεις που εχεις δημιουργησει στα windows και πιθανοτατα ο explorer θα βρει οτι εχεις συνδεση μεσω ethernet.

Ασχετα με τα προηγουμενα, για την ασφαλεια σου, αν εχεις αναλογικο μοντεμ στο pc σου βγαλε το καλωδιο που το συνδεει στην τηλεφωνικη γραμμη. Αν εχεις isdn ξεσυνδεσε το netmod απ το pc εντελως. Ολα αυτα για να γλιτωσεις απο κλησεις που θα κανει καποιος dialer χωρις να το καταλαβεις.

----------


## Nasdan

Φίλε sakistsalikis έχεις απόλυτο δίκαιο! Έκανα ακριβώς ότι μου είπες και τώρα ο Internet Explorer συνδέεται κανονικά!!
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!
Όσον αφορά τους dialers, δε κινδυνεύω και πάλι με την ADSL σύνδεση? 
Μόνο οι dial-up συνδέσεις είναι "τρωτές"?

----------


## deathlok

όσο δεν έχεις κανονικό dial up modem πάνω στο pc δεν πρέπει να σε απασχολεί το θέμα dialers.

----------


## KofoE

Για χαρά σε όλους και χρόνια πολλά.....Διαβάζω πάνω από 2 ώρες το συγκεκριμένο forum καθώς έχω αγοράσει dsl cube 5μηνη και περιμένω να μου κάνουν την γραμμή από pstn σε dsl.
Έχω μία ερώτηση.....τα splitter είναι διαφορετικά από τα φίλτρα?Η συσκευασία περιλαμβάνει 2 splitter atech adsl pots splitter atf038......οφείλω να αγοράσω και φίλτρα?(Χρησιμοποιώ μία πρίζα από την αποία φεύγει καλώδιο,χωρίζει στα 2 εκ των οποίων το 1. πάει σε ασύρματο και το 2. παει σε σταθερό τηλέφωνο.Πριν το 2. έχω βάλει διπλό και το ένα τελειώνει όπως ήταν(στο σταθερό δηλαδή)και το άλλο πάει στο pc.....αν μπορεί κάποιος ας μου πει τι να χρησιμοποιήσω ώστε να μην έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με διακοπές και ανεπιθύμητους θορύβους....
Ευχαριστώ....

----------


## deathlok

στο ξεκίνημα τις πρίζας βάλε το splitter. από εκεί την μία έξοδο στο μόντεμ και την άλλη σπάστει ΌΣΕΣ φορές θες και βάλε πάνω όσα τηλέφωνα θες

----------


## Nasdan

Παιδιά εγώ παρατήρησα πως από τη στιγμή που η τηλεφωνική γραμμή αναβαθμίστηκε σε ADSL, στο τηλέφωνό μου δε μπορεί να γίνει αναγνώριση εισερχόμενων κλήσεων...
Συμβαίνει σε κανέναν άλλο αυτό?
Θεραπεύεται?

----------


## avassis

Παιδιά, μόλις αγόρασα τον Κύβο και τηλεφώνησα στο 13880 για να ρωτήσω κάτι σχετικά με την συσκευασία, και μου είπανε ότι για να έχω το δώρο των 3 επιπλέον μηνών πρέπεί όχι να το στείλω μέχρι αύριο αλλά να το λάβουν αυτοί μέχρι άυριο.  Η απάντησή μου ήταν και τί γίνετε στην περίπτωση που είχα στείλει την αίτηση 5-10 ημέρες πρίν και τα ΕΛ.ΤΑ. δεν το είχαν στείλει.  Δεν ήξερε τί να πεί.  Ρώτησα εάν ισχύει το ίδιο και για την ταχύτητα των 4096/256Kbps και μου απαντάει μάλλον όχι.  ΜΑΛΛΟΝ;;;; Ρώτησα.  Τέλος πάντων αύριο πάω στα ΕΛ.ΤΑ. στην Αιόλου που θα είναι ανοιχτά, θα ζητήσω και απόδειξη κατάθεσης και θα το κυνηγήσω μέχρι τέλους άν δεν μου δώσουν τους επιπλέον 3 μήνες.  Εξάλλου σε όλες τις διαφημήσεις έλεγε "αποστείλτε την αίτηση ενεργοποίησης μέχρι τις 06/01/2007" και όχι "σε όσες αιτήσεις έχουν παραληφθεί μέχρι..."  Γενικά οι πρώτες εντυπώσεις από την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών ήταν οι χείριστες.  Ελπίζω να μήν συνεχίσουν έτσι. :Thinking:

----------


## lewton

> Παιδιά, μόλις αγόρασα τον Κύβο και τηλεφώνησα στο 13880 για να ρωτήσω κάτι σχετικά με την συσκευασία, και μου είπανε ότι για να έχω το δώρο των 3 επιπλέον μηνών πρέπεί όχι να το στείλω μέχρι αύριο αλλά να το λάβουν αυτοί μέχρι άυριο.  Η απάντησή μου ήταν και τί γίνετε στην περίπτωση που είχα στείλει την αίτηση 5-10 ημέρες πρίν και τα ΕΛ.ΤΑ. δεν το είχαν στείλει.  Δεν ήξερε τί να πεί.  Ρώτησα εάν ισχύει το ίδιο και για την ταχύτητα των 4096/256Kbps και μου απαντάει μάλλον όχι.  ΜΑΛΛΟΝ;;;; Ρώτησα.  Τέλος πάντων αύριο πάω στα ΕΛ.ΤΑ. στην Αιόλου που θα είναι ανοιχτά, θα ζητήσω και απόδειξη κατάθεσης και θα το κυνηγήσω μέχρι τέλους άν δεν μου δώσουν τους επιπλέον 3 μήνες.  Εξάλλου σε όλες τις διαφημήσεις έλεγε "αποστείλτε την αίτηση ενεργοποίησης μέχρι τις 06/01/2007" και όχι "σε όσες αιτήσεις έχουν παραληφθεί μέχρι..."  Γενικά οι πρώτες εντυπώσεις από την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών ήταν οι χείριστες.  Ελπίζω να μήν συνεχίσουν έτσι.


Αρκεί η απόδειξη κατάθεσης στα ΕΛΤΑ.
Αφού παραλάβουν την αίτηση και ξεκινήσει η διαδικασία, και αν σου πουν ότι δεν πρόλαβες, στείλτη με ένα ΦΑΞ και ζήτα να πάρεις τη σωστή ταχύτητα και διάρκεια.

ΥΓ. Γιατί δεν πετάγεσαι ως το Χαλάνδρι; Είναι ανοιχτοί μέχρι τις 5 σίγουρα, και μπορεί και μέχρι τις 7.

----------


## KofoE

τελικά ξέρει κάποιος να μου πει αν υπάρχει διαφορά ανάμεσα στα splitter και στα φίλτρα???Γιατί, ζήτησα φίλτρα και μου έδωσε κάτι splitter και επέμενε ότι χρησιμοποιούνται και για φίλτρα...Αυτά είναι:

----------


## hemlock

http://www.epanorama.net/documents/t...sl_filter.html

----------


## KofoE

Ευχαριστώ.....

----------


## Yiannis32

> Παιδιά, μόλις αγόρασα τον Κύβο και τηλεφώνησα στο 13880 για να ρωτήσω κάτι σχετικά με την συσκευασία, και μου είπανε ότι για να έχω το δώρο των 3 επιπλέον μηνών πρέπεί όχι να το στείλω μέχρι αύριο αλλά να το λάβουν αυτοί μέχρι άυριο.  Η απάντησή μου ήταν και τί γίνετε στην περίπτωση που είχα στείλει την αίτηση 5-10 ημέρες πρίν και τα ΕΛ.ΤΑ. δεν το είχαν στείλει.  Δεν ήξερε τί να πεί.  Ρώτησα εάν ισχύει το ίδιο και για την ταχύτητα των 4096/256Kbps και μου απαντάει μάλλον όχι.  ΜΑΛΛΟΝ;;;; Ρώτησα.  Τέλος πάντων αύριο πάω στα ΕΛ.ΤΑ. στην Αιόλου που θα είναι ανοιχτά, θα ζητήσω και απόδειξη κατάθεσης και θα το κυνηγήσω μέχρι τέλους άν δεν μου δώσουν τους επιπλέον 3 μήνες.  Εξάλλου σε όλες τις διαφημήσεις έλεγε "αποστείλτε την αίτηση ενεργοποίησης μέχρι τις 06/01/2007" και όχι "σε όσες αιτήσεις έχουν παραληφθεί μέχρι..."  Γενικά οι πρώτες εντυπώσεις από την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών ήταν οι χείριστες.  Ελπίζω να μήν συνεχίσουν έτσι.


Στα ΕΛΤΑ δυστηχως δε θα σου δωσουν (μαλλον) αποδειξη καταθεσης καθοτι δεν ειναι συστημενη επιστολη αλλα απλη αλληλογραφια. Μπορεις να επικοινωνησεις μαζι μου φιλε μου, να σε εξυπηρετησω. Εχεις ΠΜ.

----------


## nosf1234

Καλημερα και απο εμένα ,σημερα αργά το απόγευμα αγορασα και εγω το πακετο της vivodi , dslcube . Πρωτου το αγοράσω ο υπαλληλος μου είπε ότι εφόσον η προσφορά τελειώνει αυριο ( σημερα πλέον ) μπορεί να μου στειλει αυτος  τα απαραιτητα έγγραφα στη vivodi μέσω fax. Διαβαζω όμως στο φορουμ οτι κατι τέτοιο δεν ισχυει....Τελικα ισχυει ή οχι?? Εχει αποστειλει κανεις αλλος τις αιτήσεις μεσω φαξ?? Στην περιπτωση που δεν ισχυει τι μπορω να κανω ωστα να κατοχηρώσω την προσφορα  , μαλλον να τα στειλω σημερα με courier?? Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Yiannis32

> Καλημερα και απο εμένα ,σημερα αργά το απόγευμα αγορασα και εγω το πακετο της vivodi , dslcube . Πρωτου το αγοράσω ο υπαλληλος μου είπε ότι εφόσον η προσφορά τελειώνει αυριο ( σημερα πλέον ) μπορεί να μου στειλει αυτος  τα απαραιτητα έγγραφα στη vivodi μέσω fax. Διαβαζω όμως στο φορουμ οτι κατι τέτοιο δεν ισχυει....Τελικα ισχυει ή οχι?? Εχει αποστειλει κανεις αλλος τις αιτήσεις μεσω φαξ?? Στην περιπτωση που δεν ισχυει τι μπορω να κανω ωστα να κατοχηρώσω την προσφορα  , μαλλον να τα στειλω σημερα με courier?? Ευχαριστώ


Με FAX δε μπορει να σταλεί η αίτηση φίλε μου. Εχεις ΠΜ.

----------


## Kiwi

> Στην περιπτωση που δεν ισχυει τι μπορω να κανω ωστα να κατοχηρώσω την προσφορα  , μαλλον να τα στειλω σημερα με courier?? Ευχαριστώ


Να τα πας αυτοπροσώπως στα γραφεία τους. Εμένα αυτό μου είπαν στο 13880 και πρόσθεσαν πως σημασία έχει η ημερομηνία παραλαβής και όχι αποστολής.

----------


## Ripper18

Εχω ενα microcom 2636 και δεν μου κανει καλη επαφη το καλωδιο lan στην υποδοχη lan του modem.Mερικες φορες οταν το συνδεω για να δω εαν μου εχει ενεργοποιηθει η γραμμη adsl της vivodi ,μου λεει οτι το καλωδιο αποσυνδεθηκε.Οταν το πιεζω με το χερι ξανασυνδεετε.Ειναι ελλατωματικη η υποδοχη lan του modem ή το  καλωδιο lan?

----------


## nnn

Δοκίμασε με άλλο καλώδιο μπορεί να έχει χαλάσει το βύσμα.

----------


## macovet

Η προσφορά πήρε παράταση *όσον αφορά την αποστολή της αίτησης*. Πρέπει όμως να συνοδεύεται από την απόδειξη αγοράς η οποία πρέπει να έχει γίνει μέχρι τις 6/1/2006 (πρακτικά μέχρι τις 5/1, αφού η 6/1 ήταν αργία).

----------


## gkagg

> Η προσφορά πήρε παράταση *όσον αφορά την αποστολή της αίτησης*. Πρέπει όμως να συνοδεύεται από την απόδειξη αγοράς η οποία πρέπει να έχει γίνει μέχρι τις 6/1/2006 (πρακτικά μέχρι τις 5/1, αφού η 6/1 ήταν αργία).


Μέχρι πότε πήρε παράταση; Εγώ την επισύναψα την απόδειξη αγοράς η οποία έγινε από κατάστημα ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ την 04/01/2007 και η αποστολή έγινε 05/01/2007. Σε αλλεπάλληλα όμως τηλεφωνήματά μου στο 13880 μου λένε πως δεν έχουν λάβει ακόμη την αίτησή μου και ότι υπάρχουν χρήστες που λένε ότι έχουν στείλει την αίτησή τους πριν τις γιορτές και ακόμη δεν τις έχουν λάβει στην VIVODI οπότε μάλλον δεν δικαιούμαι την προσφορά. Θα μας την κάνουν τελικά τη χάρη ή όχι;

----------


## nosf1234

Η πλακα ειναι οτι παροτι "και καλα" εχει επισημα ληξει η προσφορα  , στο κεντρικο σαιτ ακομα διαφημιζει τα 4Mbps με 99 ευρω   :Wink:  .

----------


## macovet

> Μέχρι πότε πήρε παράταση; Εγώ την επισύναψα την απόδειξη αγοράς η οποία έγινε από κατάστημα ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ την 04/01/2007 και η αποστολή έγινε 05/01/2007. Σε αλλεπάλληλα όμως τηλεφωνήματά μου στο 13880 μου λένε πως δεν έχουν λάβει ακόμη την αίτησή μου και ότι υπάρχουν χρήστες που λένε ότι έχουν στείλει την αίτησή τους πριν τις γιορτές και ακόμη δεν τις έχουν λάβει στην VIVODI οπότε μάλλον δεν δικαιούμαι την προσφορά. Θα μας την κάνουν τελικά τη χάρη ή όχι;


Δεν είναι θέμα χάρης. Η προσφορά έχει πάρει παράταση *όσον αφορά την παραλαβή των αιτήσεων από την vivodi* μέχρι τις 12/1/2007. Η απόδειξη αγοράς πρέπει να έχει ημερομηνία μέχρι τις 5/1/2007.

----------


## gkagg

> Δεν είναι θέμα χάρης. Η προσφορά έχει πάρει παράταση *όσον αφορά την παραλαβή των αιτήσεων από την vivodi* μέχρι τις 12/1/2007. Η απόδειξη αγοράς πρέπει να έχει ημερομηνία μέχρι τις 5/1/2007.



Εμένα, με όσους έχω μιλήσει από το Customer Care της Vivodi μου αρνούνται κατηγορηματικά ότι έχει πάρει οποιαδήποτε παράταση και ότι δεν γίνεται τίποτα με την απόδειξη αγοράς. Άσε που έχουν περάσει 4 εργάσιμες και δεν έχουν λάβει (λένε) την αίτησή μου ακόμη...  :Mad:

----------


## gkagg

> Η πλακα ειναι οτι παροτι "και καλα" εχει επισημα ληξει η προσφορα  , στο κεντρικο σαιτ ακομα διαφημιζει τα 4Mbps με 99 ευρω   .


A... παρόλο που ενδέχεται να μην προλάβουν μερικοί να εχουν τους 3 μήνες δώρο, η πρόσβαση όμως για όσους καλύπτονται από το δίκτυο της VIVODI παραμένει στα 4Mbps για 5 μήνες... Μου το έιπαν σήμερα στο 13880...

----------


## nosf1234

Δηλαδη η προθεσμια μεχρι 6/1 , ισχυε μοναχα για για το επιπλεον τριμηνο?? οσοι δεν προλαβουνε εχουν πενταμηνο στα 4Mbps..??

----------


## Yiannis32

> A... παρόλο που ενδέχεται να μην προλάβουν μερικοί να εχουν τους 3 μήνες δώρο, η πρόσβαση όμως για όσους καλύπτονται από το δίκτυο της VIVODI παραμένει στα 4Mbps για 5 μήνες... Μου το έιπαν σήμερα στο 13880...


Φιλε μου, μη το δενεις σχοινι κορδονι, γιατι μπορει να μην ισχυει... Εμενα παντως σαν εμπορικο αντιπροσωπο της Vivodi δε μου ηρθε καποια επισημη ενημερωση και συνηθως μου ερχονται αμμεσα, οπως στην περιπτωση της παρατασης απο 16/12 σε 6/1. Χωρις να ειμαι απολυτα σιγουρος, πιστευω να λαβουν υπ'οψιν τη σφραγιδα ταχυδρομειου για την προσφορα ή την αποδειξη αγορας του κυβου. *Παντα με καθε επιφυλαξη*. Αν εχω κατι νεωτερο θα ενημερωσω το φορουμ αμμεσα!
Φιλικα Γιαννης

----------


## deathlok

> Δηλαδη η προθεσμια μεχρι 6/1 , ισχυε μοναχα για για το επιπλεον τριμηνο?? οσοι δεν προλαβουνε εχουν πενταμηνο στα 4Mbps..??



Ναι...

----------


## harkouts

Μιας και ειναι το πρωτο μου μηνυμα καλως σας βρισκω στην παρεα του forum. Θα ηθελα εαν μπορειτε να με βοηθησετε στο προβλημα που μου προεκυψε με το καλημερα στο adsl και ειδικοτερα στο cube. Αγορασα το πακετο μετα 99 ευρω και στην περιοχη μου (κεντρο Αθηνας, πρωτη συνδεση ADSL) καλυπτοταν απο το ιδιοκτητο δικτυο. Προχθες μου στελνουν μηνυμα οτι ενεργοποιηθηκε η γραμμη μου. Κανω κανονικα εγκατασταση το router , αλλα μου εμφανιζει το εικονιδιο πως δεν υπαρχει συνδεση . Κaνω τις ρυθμισεις του router μεσω web , το ιδιο. Καλω την vivodi , ξανακανουμε τις ρυθμισεις με τον υπευθυνο , παλι τιποτα. Μου λεει οτι μαλλον φταιει πως εγινε σημερα η μετατροπη της γραμμης να δοκιμασω αυριο . 
Δοκιμαζω την αλλη μερα , τιποτα. Τους ξανακαλω και καποια στιμη ο  υπευθυνος μου λεει θα δηλωσει βλαβη και μου το κλεινει. 
Εχει τυχει σε κανεναν αλλο και εαν ναι μετα απο ποσες μερες  ενεργοποιηθηκε?
Για την βλαβη ειναι υπευθυνη η vivodi ή ο ΟΤΕ?
Οι ημερες αναμονης  μεχρι την επισκευη αφαιρουνται απο το συνολικο χρονο (8 μηνες)?

----------


## gkagg

Το router σου έχει συγχρονίσει με τη γραμμή; Το ένα λαμπάκι του router θα πρέπει να παραμένει συνεχώς αναμμένο... Αυτό σημαίνει ότι συγχρονίζει με την ADSL γραμμή.

----------


## harkouts

Οχι και τα δυο λαμπακια αναβοσβηνουν. Υπαρχει σιγουρα προβλημα στην γραμμη μου, το θεμα ειναι πως δεν ξερω ποιος ευθυνεται

----------


## Ripper18

Ειχα κανει αιτηση στη VIVODI για DSL Cube(μεσω ιδιοκτητου δικτυου της VIVODI) στις 27/11/2006.Απο την VIVODI μου ειπαν οτι η αιτηση προς τον ΟΤΕ εγινε στις 06/12/2006.Σημερα κατα τις 5.30μμ το τηλεφωνο νεκρωσε για μιση ωρα περιπου.Τι σημαινει αυτο????Στο μοντεμ και τα δυο λαμπακια αναβοσβηνουν,δηλαδη δεν εχει ενεργοποιηθει η γραμμη DSL ακομη.

----------


## deniSun

Μπορεί να μην σημαίνει και τίποτε. Πάντως λογικά από μέρα σε μέρα πρέπει να σου την ενεργοποιήσουν.
Το ότι θα βγαίνεις από το δικό τους δίκτυο πως το ξέρεις; Δεν μπορείς να κάνεις αίτηση και να επιλέξεις εσύ που θα πας. Σε πάνε αυτοί όπου θέλουν ανάλογα με την διαθεσιμότητα.

----------


## wakealan

Η σύνδεσή μου με το cube ενεργοποιήθηκε στις 21/12/2006. Αίτηση ενεργοποίσης είχα υποβάλλει στις 11/12.Πρέπει να είναι ρεκόρ για την vivodi.Μένω στα Άνω Πατήσια και πλέον βρίσκομαι υπό την σκέπη του ιδιόκτητου δικτύου μέσα από τον κόμβο της Νέας Φιλαδέλφειας.
Η περιοχή μου άρχισε να υποστηριζέται την μέρα που ενεργοποιήθηκε και η γραμμή μου.Όπως ήταν φυσικό είμαι σε ΑΡΥΣ, αφού φαντάζομαι η vivo είχε στείλει την αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ κάποιες μέρες νωρίτερα.
1)όλα καλά με την συνδεση αλλά αντι για 1024/256 έχω adsl status 768/192. Το μόνο παρήγορο ότι είναι περίπου τελικιασμένη.Πετυχαίνω αρκετά συχνά 90kb/s.
Αναρωτιέμαι αν το 768 έγινε επίτηδες από τον ΟΤΕ ή είχαν μπουκώσει οι 1024, ειδικά στην περιόδο των γιορτών με τις αυξημένες ενεργοποιήσεις.Έχω στείλει αρκετά μηνύματα στο customer service,δεν έχω πάρςει ακόμα απάντηση
2)Η άλλη απορία μου, αν και πότε θα μπω σε shared llu μιας και η vivodi σύμφωνα με το site της παρέχει πλέον στην περιοχή μου.

----------


## gkagg

Καλημέρα σας. Λοιπόν πήρα σήμερα (για πολλοστή φορά) τηλέφωνο στο 13880 και μου είπαν πως την έλαβαν την αίτησή μου (μετά από 1 εβδομάδα ακριβώς). Καταχωρήθηκε και στο σύστημά τους και τώρα περιμένουμε να στείλουν στον ΟΤΕ την αίτηση μεριζόμενης. Μου είπαν επίσης πως η προσφορά για τους 8 μήνες στα 4096 (ή στα 1024 για ΑΡΥΣ) έχει πάρει παράταση μέχρι τις 12 του μήνα και όσες αιτήσεις έχουν καταχωρηθεί μέχρι εκείνη την ημερομηνία στο σύστημά τους θα ισχύουν οι 3 μήνες επιπλέον.

Λές τελικά να προλάβαμε; Άντε να δούμε... Από ότι μου είπε πάντως αυτή στο τηλέφωνο είμαι μέσα!!

----------


## Yiannis32

Επανερχομαι μετα απο επισημη ενημερωση που ειχα σχετικα με το cube. Μετα τη ληξη της προσφορας, οι ταχυτητες παραμενουν ως εχουν (4096 σε οσους πεφτουν σε κομβο της Vivodi, και 1024 για οσους ειναι μεσω ΑΡΥΣ) για 5 μηνες. Οποτε οντως ισχυει.
Φιλικα Γιαννης.

EDIT: Μολις τωρα ενημερωθηκα επισημα οτι για τη προσφορα μετραει η *σφραγιδα ταχυδρομειου*, στη περιπτωση που η αιτηση παραληφθει απο τη Vivodi μετα το περας της προσφορας.

Φιλικα Γιαννης

----------


## Yiannis32

> Η σύνδεσή μου με το cube ενεργοποιήθηκε στις 21/12/2006. Αίτηση ενεργοποίσης είχα υποβάλλει στις 11/12.Πρέπει να είναι ρεκόρ για την vivodi.Μένω στα Άνω Πατήσια και πλέον βρίσκομαι υπό την σκέπη του ιδιόκτητου δικτύου μέσα από τον κόμβο της Νέας Φιλαδέλφειας.
> Η περιοχή μου άρχισε να υποστηριζέται την μέρα που ενεργοποιήθηκε και η γραμμή μου.Όπως ήταν φυσικό είμαι σε ΑΡΥΣ, αφού φαντάζομαι η vivo είχε στείλει την αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ κάποιες μέρες νωρίτερα.
> 1)όλα καλά με την συνδεση αλλά αντι για 1024/256 έχω adsl status 768/192. Το μόνο παρήγορο ότι είναι περίπου τελικιασμένη.Πετυχαίνω αρκετά συχνά 90kb/s.
> Αναρωτιέμαι αν το 768 έγινε επίτηδες από τον ΟΤΕ ή είχαν μπουκώσει οι 1024, ειδικά στην περιόδο των γιορτών με τις αυξημένες ενεργοποιήσεις.Έχω στείλει αρκετά μηνύματα στο customer service,δεν έχω πάρςει ακόμα απάντηση
> 2)Η άλλη απορία μου, αν και πότε θα μπω σε shared llu μιας και η vivodi σύμφωνα με το site της παρέχει πλέον στην περιοχή μου.


Για να μπεις σε shared LLU, στειλε τους ενα mail στο dsl-services@vivodi.gr να τους το ζητησεις. Απλα για να γινει αυτη η αλλαγη, μαλλον θα χρειαστει να περασεις παλι την ολη διαδικασια απενεργοποιησησς της ADSL απο ΑΡΥΣ για να σε ριξουν σε Shared LLU. Πρακτικα κανα 20ημερο και βαλε χωρις ADSL. Πιστευω να μη μετραει στο 8μηνο η ανενεργη περιοδος. Θα το κοιταξω και θα σε ενημερωσω, αλλα μαλλον απο βδομαδα.
Φιλικα Γιαννης

----------


## gkagg

> EDIT: Μολις τωρα ενημερωθηκα επισημα οτι για τη προσφορα μετραει η *σφραγιδα ταχυδρομειου*, στη περιπτωση που η αιτηση παραληφθει απο τη Vivodi μετα το περας της προσφορας.
> 
> Φιλικα Γιαννης


Όντως ισχύει αυτό; Πήρα πάλι τηλέφωνο στο 13880 και μου είπαν ότι η αίτησή μου παραλήφθηκε από Vivodi 9-01-07 και δεν ισχύει η προσφορά στους 8 μήνες. Πριν από 3 μέρες μου λέγανε ότι ισχύει διότι έχει πάρει σιωπηρή παράταση έως και 12 του μηνός... Τελικά τι ισχύει ρε παιδιά θα με τρελάνουν!!

----------


## undeadpunk

Φανταζομαι καπου θα εχει ειπωθει αλλα δεν εχω το χρονο να ψαξω.Ξεκινησα με dslcube και τωρα εχω αοριστου χρονου στη vivodi.Θελω να την διακοψω,πηρα στην τηλ. υποστηριξη της vivodi(μαλλον τηλ. πλακα ειναι)και μου 'παν οτι στελνω με fax μια αιτηση διακοπης,αλλα δεν μου διευκρινησαν τι πρεπει να λεει αυτη η αιτηση ή αμα υπαρχει καποιο προτυπο τετοιας αιτησης.Μπορεί κάποιος να μου δώσει τα φώτα του?

----------


## gkagg

> Φανταζομαι καπου θα εχει ειπωθει αλλα δεν εχω το χρονο να ψαξω.Ξεκινησα με dslcube και τωρα εχω αοριστου χρονου στη vivodi.Θελω να την διακοψω,πηρα στην τηλ. υποστηριξη της vivodi(μαλλον τηλ. πλακα ειναι)και μου 'παν οτι στελνω με fax μια αιτηση διακοπης,αλλα δεν μου διευκρινησαν τι πρεπει να λεει αυτη η αιτηση ή αμα υπαρχει καποιο προτυπο τετοιας αιτησης.Μπορεί κάποιος να μου δώσει τα φώτα του?



Για ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=69803

----------


## lewton

> Φανταζομαι καπου θα εχει ειπωθει αλλα δεν εχω το χρονο να ψαξω.Ξεκινησα με dslcube και τωρα εχω αοριστου χρονου στη vivodi.Θελω να την διακοψω,πηρα στην τηλ. υποστηριξη της vivodi(μαλλον τηλ. πλακα ειναι)και μου 'παν οτι στελνω με fax μια αιτηση διακοπης,αλλα δεν μου διευκρινησαν τι πρεπει να λεει αυτη η αιτηση ή αμα υπαρχει καποιο προτυπο τετοιας αιτησης.Μπορεί κάποιος να μου δώσει τα φώτα του?


Πολύ δύσκολο.

Συνδρομητής: Τάδε Ταδόπουλος
Μητρώο Συνδρομητή: 123456789
ΑΔΤ: Χ000000

Παρακαλώ διακόψτε την υπηρεσία DSLnet (τυχαίο παράδειγμα) που έχω από εσάς στον τηλεφωνικό αριθμό 210ΧΧΧ.

Τόπος, Ημερομηνία
Τάδε Ταδόπουλος

----------


## nosf1234

Στελνεις το φαξ με φωτοαντιγραφο ταυτοτητας  και γραφεις  " Υπ'οψιν τμήματος διακοπων "  
Συμπληρωνεις χειρογραφα ονοματεπωνυμο και αριθμο τηλεφωνου και απο κατω το αιτημα σου.... ζητω την διακοπη της συνδεσης μετα το τελος του πακετου ταδε ,,,,πχ .

----------


## gkagg

> Στελνεις το φαξ με φωτοαντιγραφο ταυτοτητας  και γραφεις  " Υπ'οψιν τμήματος διακοπων "


Ναι ναι, διακοπών. Διότι όπως φαίνεται εκεί στο 13880 όλοι έχουν μείνει στις διακοπές των Χριστουγέννων!!!   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## tetraxasa

παιδια μια ερωτηση εχω κανει αιτηση στην vivodi. Eχει σταλθει στον ΟΤΕ απο τις 
29/12/2007 και τους περνω τηλεφωνο στην vivodi και μου λενε οτι ακομα περιμενουν απαντηση απο τον ΟΤΕ. Περνω στο 1242 του ΟΤΕ και μου λενε οτι εχουμε παραδωσει την μεριζομενη σινδεση στην VIVODI απο τις 15/1/2007,ενω η vivodi συνεχιζει να επιμενει οτι δεν εχει λαβει απαντηση απο τον ΟΤΕ .Τωρα ποιος με κοροιδευει η vivodi ή OTE?

----------


## Yiannis32

> παιδια μια ερωτηση εχω κανει αιτηση στην vivodi. Eχει σταλθει στον ΟΤΕ απο τις 
> 29/12/2007 και τους περνω τηλεφωνο στην vivodi και μου λενε οτι ακομα περιμενουν απαντηση απο τον ΟΤΕ. Περνω στο 1242 του ΟΤΕ και μου λενε οτι εχουμε παραδωσει την μεριζομενη σινδεση στην VIVODI απο τις 15/1/2007,ενω η vivodi συνεχιζει να επιμενει οτι δεν εχει λαβει απαντηση απο τον ΟΤΕ .Τωρα ποιος με κοροιδευει η vivodi ή OTE?


Οταν λεει ο πΟΤΕ οτι εχει παραδωσει τη μεριζομενη συνδεση, εννοει οτι εχει κανει τη φυσικη μικτονομηση. Απο εκει και περα πρεπει να ενημερωσει και επισημα τη Vivodi οτι την εχει παραδωσει (οτι εχει κανει την απαραιτητη μικτονομηση δηλαδη). Συνηθως ενημερωνει 3-4 μερες μετα τη μικτονομηση.

----------


## tetraxasa

και μετα απο ποσο καιρο αποκαθιστετε το κυκλωμα συνολικα μηπως γνωριζετε ?

----------


## Yiannis32

> και μετα απο ποσο καιρο αποκαθιστετε το κυκλωμα συνολικα μηπως γνωριζετε ?


Σε πελατες μου εχει τυχει να γινει η πληρης συνδεση μετα απο 3 μερες, αλλα μου εχει τυχει και 1 βδομαδα.... Σε ποια περιοχη εισαι;

----------


## tetraxasa

Απο το ιδιο dslam θα περνουμε καλλιθεα ειμαι

----------


## Kiwi

Σειρά μου για ερώτηση  :Razz: 

Έκανα αίτηση 5/1 και πήρα σήμερα στο 13880 να ρωτήσω πώς πάει και είπαν ότι από τις 10/1 έχει πάει ΟΤΕ. Όλα καλά μέχρι εδώ.

Μετά λέεί, μόλις ενεργοποιηθεί η ADSL θα πρέπει να τους στείλω φαξ με αντίγραφο ταυτότητας για να μου στείλουν τους κωδικούς με courrier  :Blink:  

Tί σημαίνει πάλι αυτό; Θα πρέπει εγώ κάθε τόσο να ελέγχω αν συγχρονίζει το modem και όταν συγχρονίσει να χάσω άλλες 3-4 μέρες με φαξ και courrier; Tα sms μου είπε ότι είναι πιλοτικό πρόγραμμα και δεν το εφαρμόζουν σε όλους. Τηλεφωνικά δε δίνουν κωδικούς;

----------


## lewton

> Απο το ιδιο dslam θα περνουμε καλλιθεα ειμαι


Να εύχεσαι να μην είσαι στον Ιππόδρομο, γιατί οι πόρτες τελείωσαν.

----------


## gkagg

> Έκανα αίτηση 5/1 και πήρα σήμερα στο 13880 να ρωτήσω πώς πάει και είπαν ότι από τις 10/1 έχει πάει ΟΤΕ. Όλα καλά μέχρι εδώ.


Άσχετο αλλά κι εγώ 05-01-07 έκανα αίτηση για Shared LLU (Στο Παγκράτι πανάθεμά με!) και επειδή ανέκυψε αυτό το πρόβλημα με τον κόμβο του Παγκρατίου δεν έχουν στείλει ακόμη την αίτηση μεριζόμενης στον ΟΤΕ. Εσύ για ΑΡΥΣ έκανες;




> Σειρά μου για ερώτηση 
> 
> Μετά λέεί, μόλις ενεργοποιηθεί η ADSL θα πρέπει να τους στείλω φαξ με αντίγραφο ταυτότητας για να μου στείλουν τους κωδικούς με courrier  
> 
> Tί σημαίνει πάλι αυτό; Θα πρέπει εγώ κάθε τόσο να ελέγχω αν συγχρονίζει το modem και όταν συγχρονίσει να χάσω άλλες 3-4 μέρες με φαξ και courrier; Tα sms μου είπε ότι είναι πιλοτικό πρόγραμμα και δεν το εφαρμόζουν σε όλους. Τηλεφωνικά δε δίνουν κωδικούς;



Όταν είχα πάρει παλαιότερα το CUBE όταν είδα το λαμπάκι του router να συγχρονίζει επιτέλους τους έπρηξα να μου πουν τους κωδικούς τηλεφωνικά. Μετά από πολλά παρακάλια μου είπαν πως αν αναλάβω πλήρως την ευθύνη τότε θα μου τα έδιναν τηλεφωνικά (όπως και έγινε τελικά). Την επιστολή με τους κωδικούς την έλαβα μετά από καμια εβδομάδα  :Mad:  Τότε δεν είχε sms!!
Παρτους κι εσυ τηλέφωνο να σου τους πουν τηλεφωνικά. Αν επιμενεισ πολυ θα σου τους πουν.

----------


## ssonic

> Μετά λέεί, μόλις ενεργοποιηθεί η ADSL θα πρέπει να τους στείλω φαξ με αντίγραφο ταυτότητας για να μου στείλουν τους κωδικούς με courrier


Αγαπητό Ακτινίδιο, από αυτά που γνωρίζω θυμάμαι πως φαξ με αντίγραφο ταυτότητας θέλουν για να στους πουν τηλεφωνικά. Με courrier τα στέλνουν χωρίς άλλη χαρτούρα. Όταν συγχρονίσει η γραμμή σου πάρτους ένα τηλέφωνο (στο *211-7503777* για να γλιτώσεις την τεράστια χρέωση του 13880) και πες να σου στείλουν άμεσα το courrier, αν και λογικά θα το κάνουν από μόνοι τους  :Wink:

----------


## Kiwi

Ω ευχαριστώ πολύ!  :Clap:

----------


## Kiwi

> Άσχετο αλλά κι εγώ 05-01-07 έκανα αίτηση για Shared LLU (Στο Παγκράτι πανάθεμά με!) και επειδή ανέκυψε αυτό το πρόβλημα με τον κόμβο του Παγκρατίου δεν έχουν στείλει ακόμη την αίτηση μεριζόμενης στον ΟΤΕ. Εσύ για ΑΡΥΣ έκανες;


Για shared μέσω κύβου. Έχω και ένα γείτονα που είχε κάνει το Νοέμβριο και ενεργοποιήθηκε σε 15 εργάσιμες χωρίς πρόβλημα. Ελέγχω κάθε τόσο και το βιβοδοsite και δε βλέπω προβλήματα.




> Παρτους κι εσυ τηλέφωνο να σου τους πουν τηλεφωνικά. Αν επιμενεισ πολυ θα σου τους πουν.


Μετά από 2 μήνες ήδη χωρίς net (να'ναι καλά η Τελάς με το Ξίστο), είμαι σίγουρος πως μόλις δω το modem να συγχρονίζει, στο τηλεφώνημά μου θα ακούγομαι πολύ πειστικός  :Whistle:   Πάντως έχω ακόμα μία ενεργή συνδρομή με Altec που λήγει Μάρτιο, οπότε για 2-3 μέρες θα μπορούσα να χρησιμοποιήσω αυτή.

----------


## tetraxasa

> Να εύχεσαι να μην είσαι στον Ιππόδρομο, γιατί οι πόρτες τελείωσαν.


 

δλδ τι κανουμε τωρα μετα απο ποσο καιρο θα εχω γραμμη του αγιου......????????????

----------


## lewton

> δλδ τι κανουμε τωρα μετα απο ποσο καιρο θα εχω γραμμη του αγιου......????????????


Το ΄πιασες.
Δες τι σου βγάζει στο site της αν βάλεις το τηλέφωνό σου.

----------


## tetraxasa

> Το ΄πιασες.
> Δες τι σου βγάζει στο site της αν βάλεις το τηλέφωνό σου.


τελικα μαλλον εκανα λαθος εγω πεφτω στις καλλιθεας και οχι του ιπποδρομου αρα θα εχω σε καλο χρονο διαστημα γραμμη ? ελπιζω?
ξεκιναει απο 959 το τηλ μου

----------


## gkagg

Ρε παιδιά, τι μου προτείνεται. Να περιμένω κι άλλο μέχρι να αποκατασταθεί το πρόβλημα στο Παγκράτι ή να τους πάρω τηλέφωνο να με ρίξουν σε ΑΡΥΣ 1024/256;

----------


## gogos

Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα να περιμένεις γιατι και 'γω Παγκράτι είμαι και εχθες με πήραν τηλέφωνο και μου είπαν πως είναι θέμα λίγων ημερών να με συνδέσουν.

----------


## gkagg

> Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα να περιμένεις γιατι και 'γω Παγκράτι είμαι και εχθες με πήραν τηλέφωνο και μου είπαν πως είναι θέμα λίγων ημερών να με συνδέσουν.


Πότε πήραν την αίτησή σου από τη Vivodi; Σε πήραν από μόνοι τους;

----------


## gkagg

Κανένα νέο σχετικά με τον κόμβο στο Παγκράτι?

----------


## lewton

> Κανένα νέο σχετικά με τον κόμβο στο Παγκράτι?


Κιόλας;
Άλλοι κόμβοι περιμένουν από το Πάσχα να λυθεί το πρόβλημα διαθεσιμότητας.
Να ρωτάς κάθε 20-25 μέρες.

----------


## serg_71

04/12/2006 Υποβολή αίτησης προσωπικα στα γραφεία της Vivodi
08/12/2006 Αποστολή αίτησης στον ΟΤΕ

shared llu 4mbps περιοχή Κυψέλη
Ακόμα περιμένω.....

----------


## gkagg

> Κιόλας;
> Άλλοι κόμβοι περιμένουν από το Πάσχα να λυθεί το πρόβλημα διαθεσιμότητας.
> Να ρωτάς κάθε 20-25 μέρες.


Μπα, δε νομίζω να τους κάνω τη χάρη να περιμένω κι άλλο. Θα τους πάρω τηλέφωνο να με ρίξουν σε ΑΡΥΣ κι ας έχω 1024/256. Τουλάχιστον αυτή θα πιάνει καμια φορά τα peak της...

----------


## tetraxasa

Dεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι ακριβως συμβαινει με αυτη την εταιρεια με κοροιδευει η οχι ?
Τους λεω οτι περιμενω την γραμμη εχουν περασει 20 εργασιμες μερες και μου λενε οτι ο ΟΤΕ φταιει που με καθυστερει και οχι αυτοι περνω τον ΟΤΕ στο 1242 μου λενε εχει γινει μεριζομενο το κυκλωμα απο τις 15/1 
τωρα ποιον να βρισεις τον ΟΤΕ η την VIVODI?

----------


## ariadgr

> Dεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι ακριβως συμβαινει με αυτη την εταιρεια με κοροιδευει η οχι ?
> Τους λεω οτι περιμενω την γραμμη εχουν περασει 20 εργασιμες μερες και μου λενε οτι ο ΟΤΕ φταιει που με καθυστερει και οχι αυτοι *περνω τον ΟΤΕ στο 1242 μου λενε εχει γινει μεριζομενο το κυκλωμα απο τις 15/1* 
> τωρα ποιον να βρισεις τον ΟΤΕ η την VIVODI?


Να πάρεις τη Vivodi και να τους πεις ότι ενημερώθηκες από τον ΟΤΕ ότι ο βρόχος έχει παραδοθεί από 15/2 και να ρωτήσεις πότε σκοπεύουν να σε συνδέσουν!

----------


## lewton

> Dεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι ακριβως συμβαινει με αυτη την εταιρεια με κοροιδευει η οχι ?
> Τους λεω οτι περιμενω την γραμμη εχουν περασει 20 εργασιμες μερες και μου λενε οτι ο ΟΤΕ φταιει που με καθυστερει και οχι αυτοι περνω τον ΟΤΕ στο 1242 μου λενε εχει γινει μεριζομενο το κυκλωμα απο τις 15/1 
> τωρα ποιον να βρισεις τον ΟΤΕ η την VIVODI?


Τη Vivodi.

----------


## Kostas2007

δεν ξέρω και εγώ τι γίνεται με αυτήν την εταιρεία. Έχω ζητήσει μια γραμμή (στην περιοχή Αμπελοκήπων) από αρχές Δεκεμβρίου και τίποτα ακόμα. Ξέρει κανείς τι γίνεται με τον νέο κόμβο που θα στήνανε στην περιοχή αυτή?

----------


## tetraxasa

> Να πάρεις τη Vivodi και να τους πεις ότι ενημερώθηκες από τον ΟΤΕ ότι ο βρόχος έχει παραδοθεί από 15/2 και να ρωτήσεις πότε σκοπεύουν να σε συνδέσουν!


 
αυτο εχει γινει πανω απο 5 φορες και παντα περνω την ιδια απαντηση εμεις δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε τιποτα ο ΟΤΕ δεν μας εχει στειλει οτι η γραμμη σας ειναι ετοιμη :Evil:

----------


## Es_PagAn

Tα ίδια κι εδώ πέρα. Αμπελόκηποι, από αρχές Δεκέμβρη η αίτηση, στον ΟΤΕ μας λένε ότι η αίτηση για μεριζόμενο έχει γίνει από 18/12, τα βιβόδια επειμένουν ότι δεν τα έχει ενημερώσει ο ΟΤΕ.
Τελικά δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να κινηθούμε μαζικά νομικά εναντίον τους;

----------


## Kiwi

Γνωρίζει κανείς ποια είναι η ακριβής διαδικασία παράδοσης μεριζώμενου κυκλώματος; Εννοώ, η vivodi κάνει αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ, τεχνικοί του ΟΤΕ πάνε στο αντίστοιχο Κέντρο και κάνουν κάτι εκεί και μετά απλά ενημερώνουν τη vivodi και η vivodi απλά το ενεργοποιεί; Ή είναι κάτι πιο πολύπλοκο;

----------


## ssonic

Όπως τα είπες. Όταν παραδώσει ο ΟΤΕ, ενημερώνει τη Vivodi και τεχνικός της κάνει τη μικτονόμηση στο κέντρο για τη Shared LLU γραμμή σου. Όταν γίνει αυτό, αμέσως ανάβει το λαμπάκι DSL και έτοιμη η γραμμή σου.

Οπότε το θέμα είναι εκτός του ότι καθυστερεί ο ΟΤΕ να παραδώσει, καθυστερεί και η Vivodi στη συνέχεια στις μικτονομήσεις για να ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή.

----------


## Yiannis32

Περρίπου έτσι ειναι... Λίγο πιο μπερδεμένο βέβαια... Πρώτο στάδιο:Ο πΟΤΕ "παραδίδει" τη γραμμή σου, το οποίο πρακτικά σημαίνει οτι δημιουργεί μια "διακλάδωση" προς ένα τμήμα του κατανεμητή στο κέντρο συστέγασης, στο οποίο κάνει τη δική του μικτονόμηση ο εναλλακτικός (είτε μιλάμε για Vivodi είτε για οποιονδήποτε άλλο). Δεύτερο στάδιο: Ανα Χ διαστήματα ή ανά Χ συνδρομητές που "παραδίδονται" οι γραμμές τους (δε γνωρίζω πως ακριβώς και με ποιά λογική) ο πΟΤΕ ενημερώνει τον εναλλακτικό πάροχο οτι οι Χ αιτήσεις για τους τάδε συνδρομητικούς αριθμούς είναι "παραδομένες". Από εκεί και πέρα μπορεί να ξεκινήσει οποιαδήποτε περαιτέρω διαδικασία ο εναλλακτικός πάροχος. Αν τώρα ο πΟΤΕ "ξεχάσει" να συμπεριλάβει στη λίστα κάποιον, πάει στο επόμενο πακέτο ενεργοποιήσεων...

----------


## Kiwi

Άρα, ο τελικός χρήστης-πελάτης δε μπορεί να γνωρίζει ποιος είναι υπαίτιος για τυχόν καθυστερήσεις εκτός αν κάνει 387429873 τηλεφωνήματα σε ΟΤΕ και vivodi και εφόσον και οι δύο του πουν σε ποιο ακριβές στάδιο βρίσκεται η διαδικασία. Η vivodi πετάει απλά την πιπίλα "έχει πάει στον ΟΤΕ από την τάδε του μηνός".

Δεν υπάρχει κάποιο νομικό πλαίσιο που προσδιορίζει το μέγιστο χρόνο παράδοσης μεριζώμενου κυκλώματος, όπως οι 10 εργάσιμες για φορητότητα πχ;

----------


## Yiannis32

> Άρα, ο τελικός χρήστης-πελάτης δε μπορεί να γνωρίζει ποιος είναι υπαίτιος για τυχόν καθυστερήσεις εκτός αν κάνει 387429873 τηλεφωνήματα σε ΟΤΕ και vivodi και εφόσον και οι δύο του πουν σε ποιο ακριβές στάδιο βρίσκεται η διαδικασία. Η vivodi πετάει απλά την πιπίλα "έχει πάει στον ΟΤΕ από την τάδε του μηνός".
> 
> Δεν υπάρχει κάποιο νομικό πλαίσιο που προσδιορίζει το μέγιστο χρόνο παράδοσης μεριζώμενου κυκλώματος, όπως οι 10 εργάσιμες για φορητότητα πχ;


Ακόμα και να υπάρχει φίλε μου, είναι ομιχλώδες το τοπίο στη ζούγκλα του Ελλαδιστάν... Εγώ προσωπικά μπορεί να έχω τη γνώση του ποιός είναι υπαίτιος για το όλο μπάχαλο, αλλά τι να το κάνω; Γενικά, όπου υπάρχει μονοπώλιο, δεν έχουμε πολλές επιλογές και κακά τα ψέμματα, ο πΟΤΕ είναι ακόμα μονοπώλιο από τη στιγμή που έχει την αποκλειστική διαχείριση του καλωδιακού δικτύου (που εγώ, εσύ και όλοι μας έχουμε πληρώσει) και συμπεριφέρεται σαν να είναι τσιφλίκι του. Όταν αποδεσμευτούμε πλήρως από το "νταβατζιλίκι" του καλωδίου του πΟΤΕ, τότε ίσως να μπορέσουμε να μιλήσουμε για πλήρη απελευθέρωση των τηλεπικοινωνιών... Που θα πάει, δε θα έρθει το WiMax; Εκεί να σε δω mister πOTE  :Twisted Evil: 

Ένα τραβηγμένο(?) παράδειγμα http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...417#post955417

----------


## gvagenas

* 2 Ιανουαριου 2007 -> Αγορα DSLCube
* 5 Ιανουαριου 2007 -> Αιτηση προς Vivodi (πηγα στα γραφεια τους προσωπικα για να προλαβω                            το 5+3 στα 4Mbps στα οποια με καλυπτει) 
* 9 Ιανουαριου 2007 -> Λεει η Vivodi οτι εστειλε την αιτηση στον ΟΤΕ
* 11 Ιανουαριου 2007 -> Τοτε περασε η αιτηση στο συστημα του ΟΤΕ (το εμαθα απο φιλο που δουλευει στον ΟΤΕ)
* 24 Ιανουαριου 2007 -> Αιτηση ακυρωσης απο Vivodi προς ΟΤΕ ?????? Το εμαθα παλι απο τον φιλο στον ΟΤΕ
* 30 Ιανουαριου 2007 -> Τηλεφωνο στην Vivodi για το πως μπορω να παω τα λεφτα μου πισω και μου ειπαν τα κλασικα, fax στο τμημα διακοπων με το αιτημα μου κλπ. 

Το εχει κανει κανεις με τον κυβο? Δηλαδη να ακυρωσει και να παρει πισω τα λεφτα που εδωσε για τον κυβο?

Απο οτι φενεται η Vivodi το εχει παρει ΠΟΛΥ προσωπικα το θεμα, κανει οτι περναει απο το χερι της να ειναι ΠΑΝΤΑ Η ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΗ.... 

Anyway, παμε για αλλα.

----------


## kamus

ενδιαφέρομαι και γω να πάρω τα λεφτά μου πίσω από το dslcube της vivodi

είναι ανήκουστο να μένεις σχεδόν πάνω από ένα μήνα χωρίς ίντερνετ

----------


## mondeo

Έτσι όπως πάει η δουλειά παιδιά ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ θα λέμε:
ΚΑΠΟΤΕ υπήρχε μία εταιρία τηλεπικοινωνιών που ονομαζόταν Vivodi.Η εταιρία αυτή φιλοδοξούσε να φέρει νέο αέρα στις τηλεπικοινωνίες και εισήγαγε νέες πρωτοποριακές υπηρεσίες.Στην συνέχεια όμως δεν κατάφερε να φέρει την ανατροπή και ξεπεράστηκε από τους ανταγωνιστές της και εξαφανίστηκε.
Πιστέψτε με το εν λόγω σενάριο δεν είναι ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ μα ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ μακρινό.
Με τον κατήφορο που έχουν πάρει οι κοιμώμενοι του Χαλανδρίου σύντομα θα αποτελούν παρελθόν.

----------


## gvagenas

Εστειλα χτες φαξ στο τμημα διακοπων και περιμενω.... Θα ενημερωσω....

----------


## gti13

> * 2 Ιανουαριου 2007 -> Αγορα DSLCube
> * 5 Ιανουαριου 2007 -> Αιτηση προς Vivodi (πηγα στα γραφεια τους προσωπικα για να προλαβω                            το 5+3 στα 4Mbps στα οποια με καλυπτει) 
> * 9 Ιανουαριου 2007 -> Λεει η Vivodi οτι εστειλε την αιτηση στον ΟΤΕ
> * 11 Ιανουαριου 2007 -> Τοτε περασε η αιτηση στο συστημα του ΟΤΕ (το εμαθα απο φιλο που δουλευει στον ΟΤΕ)
> * 24 Ιανουαριου 2007 -> Αιτηση ακυρωσης απο Vivodi προς ΟΤΕ ?????? Το εμαθα παλι απο τον φιλο στον ΟΤΕ
> * 30 Ιανουαριου 2007 -> Τηλεφωνο στην Vivodi για το πως μπορω να παω τα λεφτα μου πισω και μου ειπαν τα κλασικα, fax στο τμημα διακοπων με το αιτημα μου κλπ. 
> 
> Το εχει κανει κανεις με τον κυβο? Δηλαδη να ακυρωσει και να παρει πισω τα λεφτα που εδωσε για τον κυβο?
> 
> ...



Απο μονοι τους πηραν την πρωτοβουλια να σου κανουν ακυρωση? Εμαθες το γιατι?
Παντως ειναι απιστευτοι και για γελια :ROFL:

----------


## gogos

Άν έχει γίνει το ίδιο σκηνικό και με την δική μας αίτηση :Crying:  ...Τί να πω ΝΤΡΟΠΗ ΤΟΥΣ :Crying:

----------


## theopan

> Άρα, ο τελικός χρήστης-πελάτης δε μπορεί να γνωρίζει ποιος είναι υπαίτιος για τυχόν καθυστερήσεις εκτός αν κάνει 387429873 τηλεφωνήματα σε ΟΤΕ και vivodi και εφόσον και οι δύο του πουν σε ποιο ακριβές στάδιο βρίσκεται η διαδικασία. Η vivodi πετάει απλά την πιπίλα "έχει πάει στον ΟΤΕ από την τάδε του μηνός".
> 
> Δεν υπάρχει κάποιο νομικό πλαίσιο που προσδιορίζει το μέγιστο χρόνο παράδοσης μεριζώμενου κυκλώματος, όπως οι 10 εργάσιμες για φορητότητα πχ;


Εκ πειρας σου λεω οτι κατα 90% φταιει η vivodi.Μια χαρα εγκαιρως παραδιδει τις γραμμες ο ΟΤΕ.Στο shared LLU υπαρχουν καθυστερησεις μονο γιατι δε λενε να απλοποιησουν τη γραφειοκρατια.Η vivodi  Edit: [ xxx ] συνηθως λες και βαριεται να κανει νεους πελατες.Οταν ειχε ενεργοποιηθει η δικη μου πριν 1,5 χρονο περιπου, πιπιλιζαν την ιδια καραμελα επι 1 εβδομαδα ("Περιμενουμε τον ΟΤΕ") και οπως διαπιστωσα απλα καθυστερουσαν να μου στειλουν τους κωδικους προσβασης!!!(Τοτε δεν ηξερα απλα οτι μπορουσα να τσεκαρω αν συγχρονιζει το ρουτερ ακομα και χωρις κωδικους οποτε να καταλαβω αν εχει ενεργοποιηθει η γραμμη).Μετα απο 2-3 ξεχεστηρια e-mail και τηλεφωνηματα εντος μισης ωρας μου ειχαν στειλει με e-mail τους κωδικους (επιστολη δεν ελαβα ποτε).Προχθες με το cube ενος φιλου τα ιδια! Γραμμη ΑΡΥΣ η οποια ηταν ενεργοποιημενη (ποιος ξερει ποσες μερες πριν) και περιμεναν να τους παρω τηλεφωνο για να στειλουν την επιστολη με τους κωδικους την επομενη μερα...Δεν παιζονται εκει μεσα στη vivodi...

----------


## kamus

καλημερα

έχω κάνει αιτηση dslcube shared llu εδω και πανω απο 15 μέρες

παιρνω τηλεφωνο το 134 να ρωτησω αν παρέδωσε ο ΟΤΕ τη γραμμη στη vivodi και μου λενε δεν μπορουν να το ξερουν αυτό

παιρνω τη vivodi να μου πουν ποτε εσταλη ακριβως η αιτηση και μου λενε δεν εχουν προσβαση σε ημερομηνιες

μα τι μυστικοπαθεια ειναι αυτη? δεν μπορω να μαθω σε ποιο σταδιο ακριβως βρισκεται η αιτηση μου?

καποιοι στο φορουμ έμαθαν ποτε εσταλη η αιτηση και ποτε παρεδωσε ο ΟΤΕ τη γραμμη

μπορειτε να μου πειτε πως μπορω να μαθω και γω?

ευχαριστω

----------


## Kiwi

Κάτι για το 1242 είχα διαβάσει αλλά εκτός του ότι δε μπορώ με τίποτα να βγάλω γραμμή, μου φαίνεται λίγο περιέργο να σου λένε.

Κι εμένα στο 134 είπαν ότι μόνο το Τεχνικό Τμήμα της περιοχής μου μπορεί να ξέρει αλλά δεν είχαν τηλέφωνο να μου δώσουν. Δεν ξέρω και κατά πόσο μπορούμε να καλούμε το Τεχνικό Τμήμα και να ρωτάμε...

----------


## ssonic

Αν πιέσετε αρκετά στο 134 υπάρχει περίπτωση να σας πουν αν έχει παραδώσει τον βρόχο σας ο ΟΤΕ. Εξαρτάται σε ποιον θα πέσεις.

----------


## kamus

είναι δυνατόν να μην εχουν το δικαιωμα οι πελατες να ενημερωθουν για την πορεια της αιτησης??

----------


## ssonic

Θεωρητικά είναι δυνατό, γιατί την απελευθέρωση του τοπικού βρόχου τη ζητάει ο εκάστοτε πάροχος τον οποίο και έχεις εξουσιοδοτήσει να το κάνει. Κατά συνέπεια ο ΟΤΕ οφείλει να ενημερώσει τον πάροχο και ο πάροχος οφείλει να ενημερώσει στη συνέχεια εσένα.

Πρακτικά με λίγη πίεση και τηλέφωνα στο 134 (δωρεάν είναι) είναι πιθανό να σας πούνε αν έγινε η παράδοση του βρόχου σας. Αλλη λύση είναι τηλέφωνα στο κέντρο που ανήκετε αλλά άντε να βγάλεις μετά άκρη...

----------


## player74

το 134 απαντα αναλογα πως θα θεσεις την ερωτηση σου. προκειμενου για adsl δεν βλεπει αιτησεις πελατων οταν προκειτε για shared llu. επομενως θα σου απαντηση πως δεν υπαρχει καμια αιτηση και ισος να σου πεταξει και το κουφο οτι δεν υπαρχουν και πορτες στην περιοχη σου.
βλεπει μονο σε οτι αφορα αιτησεις σε ΑΡΥΣ.
αυτο που πρεπει να ρωτα κανεις ειναι το παραπανω που αναφερθηκε για τον βροχο
μπορει να το τεθει και με ερωτηση αν βλεπουν καποια αλλαγη πανω στην γραμμη.

απο την αλλη η βιβο κακος δεν σε ενημερωνει. επεμενε λιγο παραπανω γεγοντας οταν περνεις οτι θες να ενημερωθεις το σταδιο της αιτησης σου ομορφα και ευγενικα. 
εχε υποψην οτι θελει τυπικα 20 εργασιμες ημερες (15-20 περιπου) η ολη διαδικασια. συνηθως ολοκληρονετε οριακα ή και σε πολυ περισσοτερο χρονο χωρις να αποκλιεται βεβαια και το νοριτερα αλλα θα προκειτα για "θαυμα".

οποτε μετρα χρονο οταν μαθεις ποτε η αιτηση σου πειγε στον οτε. σε 20 εργασιμες αν δεν σε εχουν ετοιμο εχεις καθε δικαιομα να πιεσεις να διαμαρτυριθεις να καταγγειλεις κτλ
και λεω οταν πειγε στο οτε γιατι δεν εχει καμια σημασια γι αυτους αν την εστειλες την αιτηση και 30 μερες πριν.  και για τους υποψηφιους πελατες το καλητερο ειναι αποστολη με κουριερ ή παραδοση στα γραφεια τους αυτοπροσωπος ωστε να αναγκαζετε να δηλωνει παραλαβη αμεσα. ετσι η αποστολη στον οτε γινετε σε 2 το πολυ εργασιμες ημερες (συνηθος την επομενη)

----------


## kamus

στο ΟΤΕ ρωτησα "σε τι κατάσταση βρίσκεται το dsl της γραμμής μου" και μου απάντησαν, δεν υπάρχει dsl στη γραμμή

στη δε vivodi, όταν τους ρώτησα πότε εστάλη η αίτηση, μου είπαν ότι "δεν έχουμε πρόσβαση σε ημερομηνίες"!!!!

----------


## gogos

Κακώς! Στη Βιβόντι μου απάντησε(γυναίκα ήταν) οτι στάλθηκε τον Δεκέμβριο της λέω "πότε ακριβώς" μου λέει το Δεκέμβριο.
Μάλλον δεν της άρεσε η φωνή μου και δεν μου απάντησε ξεκάθαρα :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## dek1

Καλέστε 2106117225 και προσπαθήστε ευγενικά να φέρετε τον ΟΤΕτζή που απαντά στο φιλότιμο να σας πει ότι μπορεί. Αλλιώς πηγαίνετε στην Τεχνική Υπηρεσία του ΟΤΕ της περιοχής σας. Εκεί θα μάθετε πολλές λεπτομέρειες που θα σας απογοητεύσουν.

----------


## player74

> στο ΟΤΕ ρωτησα "σε τι κατάσταση βρίσκεται το dsl της γραμμής μου" και μου απάντησαν, δεν υπάρχει dsl στη γραμμή
> 
> στη δε vivodi, όταν τους ρώτησα πότε εστάλη η αίτηση, μου είπαν ότι "δεν έχουμε πρόσβαση σε ημερομηνίες"!!!!


στο 134 οταν λες το dsl της γραμμης σου καλα καναν και σου απαντησανε ετσι ακομα και να σε εχουν παραδοσει στην βιβο.γιατι? γιατι μαλλον υποθεσανε αιτηση ενεργοποιησης σε ΑΡΥΣ απο τον οτε.
ειπαμε ειτε ρωτας σχετικα με το dsl αν υπαρχει-βλεπουν καποια αλλαγη πανω στην γραμμη ή τον βροχο. συμπληρωσε αν θες οτι περιμενεις ενεργοποιηση μεσω αλλης εταιρειας κι οχι ΑΡΥΣ

ξαναπαρε στην βιβο και επεμενε. αν σου αρνηθουν πες τους "απο την στιγμη που αρνηστε θεορω ως ημερομηνια αποστολης στον οτε την 2η μερα απο την αποστολη σε σας και αρχιζω να μετρω 20 εργασιμες. αν δεν ειμαι ετοιμος θα προχωρησω σε καταγγελια προς την εεττ επιπλεον και  διαμαρτυρομενος και για την αρνηση παροχης πληροφοριων σχετικα με την αιτηση μου.συμφωνητε?"

----------


## scarface11

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ!!! ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΔΕ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ DSL ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΞΗΓΗΣΕΤΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ.ΑΛΛΑ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΩ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΠΩΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ.ΠΗΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΤΟΝ ΚΥΒΟ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΠΡΟΣΦΟΡΑ 5+3.ΤΗΝ ΑΙΤΗΣΗ ΤΗΝ ΕΣΤΕΙΛΑ ΜΕ ΚΟΥΡΙΕΡ ΠΟΥ ΠΛΗΡΩΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΤΣΕΠΟΥΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΛΑΒΩ ΤΟΥΣ 3 ΜΗΝΕΣ.Η ΑΙΤΗΣΗ ΕΦΤΑΣΕ ΣΤΑ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΑ ΤΗΣ VIVODΙ 4/01.ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΛΙΓΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΜΕ ΠΗΡΑΝ ΤΗΛ.ΣΤΟ ΚΙΝΗΤΟ ΠΡΩΙΝΙΑΤΙΚΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΦΤΙΑΞΟΥΝ ΤΗ ΜΕΡΑ...ΜΟΥ ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΣΤΗ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ ΜΟΥ (ΚΑΛΛΙΘΕΑ-ΙΠΠΟΔΡΟΜΟΣ) ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ 2 ΕΠΙΛΟΓΕΣ: Η ΚΑΤΕΒΑΙΝΩ ΣΤΑ 1024 ΜΕΣΩ ΑΡΥΣ Η ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΤΑ 4 ΜΒΡS ΤΗΣ VI-ΒΟΔΙ.ΡΩΤΟΝΤΑΣ ΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΧΡΟΝΙΚΟΣ ΟΡΙΖΟΝΤΑΣ ΔΙΟΡΘΩΣΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΒΛΑΒΗΣ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕ H ΤΗΛΕ-ΦΟΝΙΣΣΑ "ΚΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΩ ΡΕ ΦΙΛΕ, ΜΑΣΤΟΡΑΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ?"!!!!!ΑΦΟΥ ΠΗΡΑ 3 LEXOTANIL ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΙΣΩ ΤΗΣ ΕΙΠΑ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΕΠΙΜΕΙΝΩ ΣΤΑ 4 MBPS ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΖΗΤΗΣΕ ΝΑ ΞΑΝΑΠΑΡΩ ΣΕ 15-20 ΕΡΓΑΣΙΜΕΣ.ΠΗΡΑ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 02/02 ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΜΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΣΤΡΟΦΗ ΤΗΣ ΓΗΣ ΒΓΗΚΕ ΣΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΜΙΑ ΚΟΠΕΛΑ Η ΟΠΟΙΑ  ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΤΑΛΕΙ Η ΑΙΤΗΣΗ ΣΤΟΝ ΟΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΛΙΣΤΑ ΑΝΑΜΟΝΗΣ.ΘΕΤΩ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΕΡΩΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΣΤΗ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ:
1)ΠΟΥ ΚΟΛΛΑΕΙ Ο πΟΤΕ ΕΦΟΣΟΝ Η ΠΑΡΟΧΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΣΩ ΤΟΥ ΙΔΙΟΚΤΗΤΟΥ ΔΙΚΤΥΟΥ ΤΗΣ  VIVODI?
2)ΑΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ Η' ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΕΧΩ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ?ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΛΛΙΘΕΑ ΜΕ ΠΑΡΟΜΟΙΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ?
3)ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟ ΠΕΡΑΣ ΤΩΝ 8 ΜΗΝΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΘΥΜΩ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΩ ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΟΣΤΑΛΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΞΟΦΛΗΤΙΚΟΣ ΛΟΓ/ΣΜΟΣ?
4)ΕΑΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΩ ΠΟΣΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΜΗΝΙΑΙΟ ΚΟΣΤΟΣ?

----------


## deathlok

1) ο οτε τους παρέχει τισ γραμμές
3) στέλνεις ένα φαξ ένα μήνα πριν για ακύρωση και παίρνεις και τηλ να σιγουρευτείς ότι το πήραν
4) Δεν έχει νόημα να ασχολείσαι από τώρα αφού οι τιμές αλλάζουν συνέχεια.

----------


## scarface11

> 1) ο οτε τους παρέχει τισ γραμμές
> 3) στέλνεις ένα φαξ ένα μήνα πριν για ακύρωση και παίρνεις και τηλ να σιγουρευτείς ότι το πήραν
> 4) Δεν έχει νόημα να ασχολείσαι από τώρα αφού οι τιμές αλλάζουν συνέχεια.


ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## Director CrisAK

http://www.plaisio.gr/product.aspx?c...product=933015

Το είδατε αυτό? Ασύρματο 8μηνο.(μέχρι 10/02)
(alcatel speedtouch 585/i)

----------


## ariadgr

> http://www.plaisio.gr/product.aspx?c...product=933015
> 
> Το είδατε αυτό? Ασύρματο 8μηνο.(μέχρι 10/02)
> (alcatel speedtouch 585/i)


To είδαμε...
Vivodi: Ασύρματο ADSL από το DSLcube

----------


## scarface11

ΟΧΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΚΑΡΒΟΥΝΟ!!!!!!ΤΟ ΤΕΛΙΚΟ ΧΤΥΠΗΜΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΥΤΟ.ΦΙΛΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΠΗΡΑΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ ΤΟΝ ΚΥΒΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΤΕΙΛΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΙΤΗΣΗ ΜΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΜΙΛΗΣΑΜΕ ΣΤΟ ΤΗΛ. ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 02/02 ΑΠΟΛΑΜΒΑΝΕΙ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΝΟΜΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ!!!!!ΠΑΡΕΠΙΠΤΟΝΤΩΣ ΜΕΝΟΥΜΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΛΥΠΤΕΙ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΚΕΝΤΡΟ...ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΤΟ 13880 ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΗΛ. ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΣΤΗ VIVODI ΝΑ TA ΑΚΟΥΣΟΥΝΕ ΛΙΓΑΚΙ?ΑΚΟΜΑ ΣΕ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ(ΜΕΤΑΞΥ ΜΑΣ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ)ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΡΙΞΟΥΝ  ΣΤΟΝ πΟΤΕ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΤΗΛ. ΝΑ ΤΑ ΠΩ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΕΝΑ ΧΕΡΑΚΙ ΠΟΥ ΚΟΡΟΙΔΕΥΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΚΟΣΜΑΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΙΡΝΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΟΥΔΑΚΙΑ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΗΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΞΥΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΤΑ ΚΟΠΡΟΣΚΥΛΑ?ΑΝΤΕ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΙΔΙΩΤΙΚΟΣ ΝΑ ΞΕΜΠΕΡΔΕΨΟΥΜΕ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΛΑΜΟΓΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΛΥΜΑΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΤΟ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟ ΧΡΗΜΑ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΒΓΑΖΟΥΜΕ ΔΙΠΛΑΣΙΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΜΙΣΑ ΧΡΗΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΙΡΝΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΟΙ....

----------


## Kiwi

> ΑΚΟΜΑ ΣΕ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ(ΜΕΤΑΞΥ ΜΑΣ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ)ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΡΙΞΟΥΝ  ΣΤΟΝ πΟΤΕ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΤΗΛ. ΝΑ ΤΑ ΠΩ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΕΝΑ ΧΕΡΑΚΙ ΠΟΥ ΚΟΡΟΙΔΕΥΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΚΟΣΜΑΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΙΡΝΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΟΥΔΑΚΙΑ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΗΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΞΥΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΤΑ ΚΟΠΡΟΣΚΥΛΑ?


Υπάρχει και λέγεται ΕΕΤΤ. Κάνεις καταγγελία και αυτοί βρίσκουν αν φταίει ο πΟΤΕ ή η vivodi και πράτουν ανάλογα. Απλά για να διεκπεραιωθεί μία καταγγελία μπορεί να πάρει και 15-20 μέρες, όπου μέσα σε αυτό το διάστημα μπορεί και να έχεις ενεργοποιηθεί.

Υ.Γ. Τα κεφαλαία γράμματα εκτός από κουραστικά βγάζουν και μία επιθετικότητα, που στην περίπτωσή σου έχει μεν μία βάση αλλά η συνεχής χρήση τους είναι κουραστική για τον αναγνώστη  :Wink:

----------


## tetraxasa

Kαι εγω που εκανα καταγγελια τι καταλαβα μου εστειλε ενα χαρτι η γενικη γραμματεια καταναλωτη που μου το εκαναν κοινοποιηση και ελεγε αν δεν διευθετηθει αμεσα να λαβω απαντηση γραπτως απο την vivodi και ακομα περιμενω 
Δεν βλεπω τιποτα να γινεται παιδια υπαρχει πληρης ασυδοσια στην Ελλαδα. Ποτε δεν θα καταφερουμε τιποτα  :Sad: (((((((

----------


## Skyline

το wireless της vivodi αξίζει? (είχα μια διαφωνία χθες 3 ωρών) χρειάζεται μορφοποίηση γραμμής ή καμία σχέση. στο μπριζάκι του τηλεφώνου μπαίνει το μοντεμάκι, ή είναι wireless και έχεις μοντεμ για λήψη απέξω (χωρίς χρήση γραμμής)



Off Topic


		sorry απλά τα έχω κάνει λίγο μπάχαλο  :What..?:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Blink:  
 :Help:

----------


## Skyline

ούτε μια απάντηση δεν αξίζω?

 :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> ούτε μια απάντηση δεν αξίζω?



Αν μας έλεγες κάπως πιο καθαρα τί ακριβώς ρωτάς , θα μπορούσαμε να σε βοηθησουμε.

Αν και δεν έχω καταλάβει τί ακριβώς εννοείς , ας μαντεψω ότι ρωτάς για το ασύρματο router Alcatel Speedtouch 585 που δίνει η Βιβόντι με τον κύβο από το 'Πλαίσιο' . Το ρούτερ θα το συνδέσεις στην τηλεφωνική σου πρίζα με ένα σπλίτερ ανάμεσά τους  που θα περιέχει και φίλτρο και το ασύρματο ρούτερ θα μοιράζει ασύρματα ή/και ενσύρματα Ιντερνετ . Πες μας τί δεν καταλαβαίνεις ...  :Wink:

----------


## Skyline

εντάξ, ευχαριστώ ναι αυτη την βλ@κία ρώταγα.. πιστετα ότι θα ήταν κάτι πιο σημαντικό.. (προσωπικά δεν το βρίσκω) πίστευα ότι ο πάροχος θα έδινε ασύρματο ιντερνετ όπως στο Manchester αλλά που..

----------


## kamus

> Καλέστε 2106117225 και προσπαθήστε ευγενικά να φέρετε τον ΟΤΕτζή που απαντά στο φιλότιμο να σας πει ότι μπορεί. Αλλιώς πηγαίνετε στην Τεχνική Υπηρεσία του ΟΤΕ της περιοχής σας. Εκεί θα μάθετε πολλές λεπτομέρειες που θα σας απογοητεύσουν.


καλά θα ήταν να μας έλεγες και ποιανού είναι το τηλέφωνο αυτό, του τεχνικού τμήματος του ΟΤΕ, εξυπηρετησης πελατών κτλ κτλ

----------


## tetraxasa

Τελικα δεν φταιει παντα ο ΟΤΕ 

ΚΑΤΑΓΓΕΛΙΑ ΕΕΤΤ
Για επανελημενη  φορα μιλησα με τον ΟΤΕ και ανθρωπος ο οποιος δουλευει στο κομματι του key account management με ενημερωσε οτι η γραμμη δεν εχει προχωρησει διοτι δεν υπαρχουν πορτες στο κατανεμητη της vivodi .Ενω τοσο καιρο η vivodi με ενημερωνε οτι υπαρχoουν πορτες και στο site τους βαζοντας το νουμερο  μου δειχνει οτι υπαρχει διαθεσιμοτητα .Τελικως με τα απο αλλεπαληλα τηλεφωνηματα στην vivodi παραδεχτηκαν οτι υπαρχει εν μερη διαθεσιμοτητα και οχι κανονικη δηλαδη οι χρηστες της ειναι δυο ταχυτητων και αυτο που επιδιωκουν ειναι να πρεπει να εχεις "μεσο" για να μπορεσεις να παρεις γραμμη εχοντας ομως προπληρωσει το πακετο .Ηδη περιμενω πανω απο 26 εργασιμες ημερες απο την αποστολη της αιτησης μου. 
Σας παραθετω τον Αρ. Βρογχου και το Αρ. Συνεγκαταστασης που μου εδωσε ο ΟΤΕ

----------


## userns

Από εμπειρία σας λέω (δεν είμαι ΟΤΕτζής) ότι σπάνια φταίει ο ΟΤΕ. Είναι τόσο καλοστημένες οι δικαιολογίες αλλά όμως ....αποκαλύπτεται ο κατεργάρης !!!! 
Μη το ψάχνετε πολύ....Είναι Α-Σ-Χ-Ε-Τ-Ο-Ι και Ε-Π-Ι-Κ-Ι-Ν-Δ-Υ-Ν-Ο-Ι πλέον !! Μακριά.....

----------


## tetraxasa

Να ρωτησω αν κανεις αιτηση ακυρωσεις απο την vivodi τα χρηματα που εδωσες τα περνεις πισω η οχι ? πηρα τηλ και μου ειπαν οι 30 εργασιμες δεν ειναι μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα και ισως να μην τα παρεις τα χρηματα πισω ισχυει κατι τετοιο?

----------


## nioubis

re pedia gia na dite ti paliakria einai ekei sti vivodi dldl E L E O S!!

pame mia mera me ton ksaderfo mou pou eixamme parei tin idia mera to dsl cube kai pigame
tin idia mera tin aitisi sti vivodi apo tis 4/1.mas leei o "ypeu8inos" olo xamogelo gia sas ktl
tou eksigume tin katastasi kai mas leei oti apo tin vivodi den eoxun provlima kai oti exei kolisei apo ton ote leei ama 8elete parte thl ston otena sas poun...akou ti eipe parte ESEIS thl na sas poun gt den exoun proxrisei
tespa pame se ena ote shop kai anakaliptoume oti i vivodi exei kanei akirosi tis aitiseis apo tis 20/1 kai stous 2 tin idia imera.
pame tous leme gt exete kanei akirosh tis aitiseis?entometaksi eixe fygei o magas pou mas eipe tis barufes pio prin eixe sxolasei to paliakri i etsi mas eipan.
mas apadane oti exete dikio diko mas la8os pou den sas enimerosame kai oti exoun provlima sto diko tous diktio stin perioxi PATTHSIA pou eimaste emeis.rotame pote 8a ftiaxtei to diktio afto kai mas lene oti den gnorizoun...
an 8elume lene na pame meso ARYS kai oti 8a ginei meta apo 15 ergasimes afto egine 2/2 kai akoma perimenume...na mas er8ei toulaxiston to 1mbit kai oti otan ftiaxtei to diktio an 8elume na to kanei 4 mbit alla 8a perimenume pali 15 ergasimes dld 1 mina xoris internet FFS

kai o 8eos voi8os

----------


## gti13

> re pedia gia na dite ti paliakria einai ekei sti vivodi dldl E L E O S!!
> 
> pame mia mera me ton ksaderfo mou pou eixamme parei tin idia mera to dsl cube kai pigame
> tin idia mera tin aitisi sti vivodi apo tis 4/1.mas leei o "ypeu8inos" olo xamogelo gia sas ktl
> tou eksigume tin katastasi kai mas leei oti apo tin vivodi den eoxun provlima kai oti exei kolisei apo ton ote leei ama 8elete parte thl ston otena sas poun...akou ti eipe parte ESEIS thl na sas poun gt den exoun proxrisei
> tespa pame se ena ote shop kai anakaliptoume oti i vivodi exei kanei akirosi tis aitiseis apo tis 20/1 kai stous 2 tin idia imera.
> pame tous leme gt exete kanei akirosh tis aitiseis?entometaksi eixe fygei o magas pou mas eipe tis barufes pio prin eixe sxolasei to paliakri i etsi mas eipan.
> mas apadane oti exete dikio diko mas la8os pou den sas enimerosame kai oti exoun provlima sto diko tous diktio stin perioxi PATTHSIA pou eimaste emeis.rotame pote 8a ftiaxtei to diktio afto kai mas lene oti den gnorizoun...
> an 8elume lene na pame meso ARYS kai oti 8a ginei meta apo 15 ergasimes afto egine 2/2 kai akoma perimenume...na mas er8ei toulaxiston to 1mbit kai oti otan ftiaxtei to diktio an 8elume na to kanei 4 mbit alla 8a perimenume pali 15 ergasimes dld 1 mina xoris internet FFS
> ...


Επιβεβαιωσα και εγω (μετα απο πολυωρη αναμονη στο τηλεφωνο, αφου αυτοι ειναι τοσο πολυασχολοι για να ενημερωσουν) οτι ισχυει η βλαβη για τον Κομβο πατησια. Δεν ξερουν ποτε θα φτιαχτει και οτι εχουν παγωσει ολες τις αιτησεις τουλαχιστων απο τις 3/1 που εχω κανει εγω.Που σημαινει οτι απο την στιγμη που θα αποκαταστηθει η βλαβη στο ΔΙΚΤΥΟ ΤΟΥΣ αλλες 30 τουλαχιστων εργασιμες για την ενεργοποιηση. Δηλαδη φεξε μου και γληστρισα. Καλο Πασχα και αμα!!! :Mad:  
Βεβαια σου δινουν το δικαιωμα να πας σε ΑPYS με 1mbit αλλα μετα για να πας στο δικο τους πρεπει να διακοψεις και να περιμενεις παλι κανενα μηνα για να συνδεθεις.Οι μηνες του cube ομως μετρανε???? :Thinking:

----------


## deniSun

Και εγώ από βλάβη σε κόμβο μεταφέρθηκα σε ΑΡΥΣ και ακόμα περιμένω από τον Οκτώβριο.
Αρχικά έλεγε στη σελίδα τους ότι θα διορθωθεί και τώρα λέει ότι δεν υπάρχει υποστήριξη (Θεσ/νίκη κέντρο).
Ότι και να κάνεις θα χάσεις περίπου 30 μέρες (δεν θα σου τις χρεώσουν) αλλά η μεταφορά σε ΑΡΥΣ τόσο κάνει.
Και να περιμένεις να διορθωθεί αν διορθωθεί λιγότερο από μήνα μην περιμένεις.

----------


## contime

Ρε παιδια, εγω εκανα αιτηση την προηγουμενη βδομαδα για το ασυρματο cube...μενω Bυρωνα, εχει κανεις ενεργοποιηθει απο αυτη την περιοχη, για να μου πει ποσο καιρο εκανε και σε τι κατασταση ειναι? μην παιζει καμια βλαβη σαν τα Πατησια και τραβαμε τα μαλλιοκεφαλα μας...
Οταν σταλει η αιτηση στον ΟΤΕ που μπορω να παρω για να μαθω την πορεια της αιτησης? στο 134 μηπως?

Να πω σε οσους ενδιαφερονται για την προσφορα του πλαισιου, οτι θα πρεπει να στειλουν την αποδειξη του πλαισιου μαζι με ολα τα αλλα δικαιολογητικα!
Εμενα δε μου το ειπαν στο πλαισιο ουτε ελεγε τιποτα μες στις οδηγιες του cube οποτε μου τηλεφωνησαν και μου ειπαν να τους το στειλω μετα...Οταν τους ειπα οτι κανονικα καπου επρεπε να το αναφερουν ωστε να μη δημιουργουνται καθυστερησεις, απαντηση δεν πηρα...
Γενικα 2 φορες εχω ερθει σε επαφη μαζι τους μεχρι τωρα και καθε φορα ολο και κατι κουφο θα μου πουνε...θα σας τα πω καποια στιγμη...

----------


## hikesl

Αγόρασα από το Πλαίσιο το dls cube wireless με την προσφορά των 159Ε για 8 μήνες (1024/256). Η προσφορά ισχύει μέχρι τις 28/2 (στέλνοντας και την απόδειξη αγοράς)

Ερώτηση πρώτη : Να ελπίζω ότι μέσα σε κανα μήνα θα έχω dsl ( για θεσσαλονίκη )

Ερωτηση δεύτερη: το speedtouch το σετάρω από τώρα ή περιμένω πρώτα να γίνει η ενεργοποίηση της γραμμής;

Ερώτηση τρίτη: η πρίζα του τηλεφώνου στο σπίτι έχει 2 εξόδους. Πρέπει να την ξηλώσω και να βάλω το spltter  που είχε μέσα το πακέτο; Φίλτρο χρειάζεται να βάλω στο τηλέφωνο η το splitter κάνει αυτή τη δουλειά

Ευχαριστώ για κάθε απάντηση

----------


## Catchphrase

> Αγόρασα από το Πλαίσιο το dls cube wireless με την προσφορά των 159Ε για 8 μήνες (1024/256). Η προσφορά ισχύει μέχρι τις 28/2 (στέλνοντας και την απόδειξη αγοράς)
> 
> Ερώτηση πρώτη : Να ελπίζω ότι μέσα σε κανα μήνα θα έχω dsl ( για θεσσαλονίκη )
> 
> Ερωτηση δεύτερη: το speedtouch το σετάρω από τώρα ή περιμένω πρώτα να γίνει η ενεργοποίηση της γραμμής;
> 
> Ερώτηση τρίτη: η πρίζα του τηλεφώνου στο σπίτι έχει 2 εξόδους. Πρέπει να την ξηλώσω και να βάλω το spltter  που είχε μέσα το πακέτο; Φίλτρο χρειάζεται να βάλω στο τηλέφωνο η το splitter κάνει αυτή τη δουλειά
> 
> Ευχαριστώ για κάθε απάντηση


1. Με τη βοήθεια του θεού και όλων των αγίων...ίσως
2. Σετάρισέ το και περίμενε να δείς πότε θα συγχρονίσει η γραμμή
3. Δεν ξηλώνεις τίποτα. Από την πρίζα πας στο splitter και από το splitter στο router ΚΑΙ σε τηλεφωνική συσκευή. Το φίλτρο πάει πρίν από τις υπόλοιπες συσκευές του σπιτιού

----------


## hikesl

Του θεου και ολων των αγίων  :Smile:  Μου άρεσε αυτό....

Οπότε κάνω το σετάρισμα και περιμένω να δω πότε θα συγχονιστεί...Εδώ να υποθέσω  ότι δεν πρόκειται να με ειδοποιήσουν πρώτα από τι vivodi , αλλά εγώ θα τους ειδοποιήσω για να μου δώσουν τους κωδικούς μόλις δω τα λαμπάκια στο ρουτερ.....

όσο για την σύνδεση...Από τη διπλή μπρίζα που έχω θα συνδεσω  το splitter και από κει οκ κατάλαβα...Οπότε μου λείπει ένα φίλτρο..

Παντως για το σετάρισμα λέω να αφήσω να περάσουν κανα 5-6 μέρες μην με φάει η αγωνία του να το κοιτάω 24/7  :Smile: 

σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση!

----------


## Catchphrase

> όσο για την σύνδεση...Από τη διπλή μπρίζα που έχω θα συνδεσω  το splitter και από κει οκ κατάλαβα...Οπότε μου λείπει ένα φίλτρο..


Κοίτα και εδώ http://www.vivodi.gr/site/content.php?sel=63

 :Smile:

----------


## hikesl

Ναι το έχω δει και μου έκανε εντύπωση ότι δεν ειναι απαραίτητο το φίλτρο για μια μονο συσκευή τηλεφώνου.....Τελικά μόνο όταν ενεργοποιθεί η γραμμή θα ξέρω τι είναι καλύτερο...

Ευχαριστώ και παλι πάντως ¨)

----------


## Yiannis32

Όπως έχω ενημερώσει και σε άλλο νήμα, για ενεργοποιήσεις μέσω ΑΡΥΣ, σε αιτήσεις που θα γίνουν εως 28/2/2007, με 12μηνη δέσμευση, η ταχύτητα ενεργοποίησης είναι 2048/256 http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=77389

Φιλικά Γιάννης

----------


## gnffilos

αγορασα σημερα vivodi dslcube στα 1024 λεει κι εκανε 49 ευρω...θα στειλω αυριο τα χαρτια για την μετατροπη γραμμης απο isdn σε adsl..ερωτηση 
1)σε ποσες μερες θα ενεργοποιηθει??? Αιγαλεω μενω
2)συνδεσα το σπλιτερ μετα τη πριζα του τηλεφωνου και απο εκει στο κουτι του isdn...οταν σηκωσα το ακουστικο δεν ειχε σημα...ποιος ο λογος?...μηπως ο σπλιτερ λειτουργει αφου γινει απο isdn σε adsl?..κουφο δεν ειναι? τι προβλημα παιζει??
3)παιζουν προβληματα με τις υπηρεσιες -ταχυτητες κλπ?
4)υπαρχει κατι που πρεπει να κανω οσο περιμενω να μετατραπει η γραμμη?μπορω να σεταρω την εγκατασταση?
ευχαριστω

----------


## ariadgr

> αγορασα σημερα vivodi dslcube στα 1024 λεει κι *εκανε 49 ευρω*...


Περίεργο... η τιμή πώλησης του DSL cube είναι 99 €.
Έχε υπόψη σου ότι σε περίπτωση επιλογής της "12μηνης δέσμευσης" στο δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ η ταχύτητα θα είναι 2048/256

----------


## gnffilos

ειναι 3μηνη η συνδεση...γι αυτο 49 ευρω...Στο Αιγαλεω θα αντιμετωπισω τα προβληματα που αναφερονται πιο πανω για καθυστερηση ενεργοποιησης?

----------


## Yiannis32

> ειναι 3μηνη η συνδεση...γι αυτο 49 ευρω...Στο Αιγαλεω θα αντιμετωπισω τα προβληματα που αναφερονται πιο πανω για καθυστερηση ενεργοποιησης?


3μηνη; Πότε έβγαλε 3μηνα η vivodi; Μόνο παλιά είχε βγάλει κάποια τέτοια πακέτα.... Μήπως το πήρες από κανένα μαγαζί που του είχε μείνει από τότε; Θα έλεγα να επικοινωνήσεις πρώτα με τη Vivodi για να επιβεβαιώσεις οτι ισχύει αυτό το πακέτο μη βρεθείς προ εκπλήξεων.... Σου ζητάνε τέλος ενεργοποίησης, σου έρθει κανένας λογαριασμός κλπ...

Φιλικά Γιάννης

----------


## filathlos

Μάλλον έχει πολύ παλιό πακέτο ο φίλος γιαυτό λέει οτι κάνει 49 ευρώ.

Για τον hikesi :
Πως θα το σεταρεις αφού δεν έχεις user name και password?
Περίμενε το sms από την vivodi και οπλίσου με 15 μερες υπομονή.(Εργάσιμες)

----------


## gnffilos

τι παλιο ρε παιδια...προχθες το πηρα απο το MEDIAMARKT στην Καβαλας...ολα κομπλε ειναι μεσα στην τιμη...εξοπλισμος τελη κτλ..και στο κουτι αναγραφονται οτι ειναι μεσα στην τιμη και την πωλητρια ρωτησα αν πληρωνω κατι παραπανω εγω...και μου ειπε οχι...το φακελο με την αιτηση την εστειλα χτες με ελτα.. :Thinking:

----------


## hikesl

Η απορία μου παραμένει......παρόλα όσα έχω διαβάσει εδω μέσα....

Όταν η πρίζα του Οτε στον τοίχο είναι διπλή (διαχωριστής :Wink:  , όπου ως τώρα η μία θέση πήγαινε το σταθερό και στην άλλη το καλώδιο για την dialup up , τι κάνουμε όταν ενεργοποιηθεί η adsl

1. Ξηλώνουμε το διαχωριστή και βάζουμε στη θέση του το splitter που είχε το πακέτο μέσα ( με τη σύνδεση που δίνει η vivodi  στο site , χωρίς παρεμβολή φίλτρου για το σταθερο :Wink: 

ή

2. Αφήνουμε την πρίζα όπως έιναι και τη μία της έξοδο τη βάζουμε στον splitter και μετά όπως στο 1.....

ή

3. Αφήνουμε την πρίζα όπως είναι και απλά βάζουμε ένα φίλτρο στη γραμμή του σταθερού;

....
Όσο για την ενεργοποίηση του modem , επειδή διάβασα ότι μερικά μοντέλα δεν πρέπει να τα συνδέεις αν δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθέι η adsl , αυτό θέλω να ξέρω. Να περιμένω την ειδοποίηση από vivodi ή να βάλω drivers  και να το συνδέσω και ας μην έχω adsl ακόμα; Η θα δημιουργηθεί πρόβλημα έτσι.....

κάθε βοήθεια δεκτή  :Smile:

----------


## lewton

> Η απορία μου παραμένει......παρόλα όσα έχω διαβάσει εδω μέσα....
> 
> Όταν η πρίζα του Οτε στον τοίχο είναι διπλή (διαχωριστής , όπου ως τώρα η μία θέση πήγαινε το σταθερό και στην άλλη το καλώδιο για την dialup up , τι κάνουμε όταν ενεργοποιηθεί η adsl
> 
> 1. Ξηλώνουμε το διαχωριστή και βάζουμε στη θέση του το splitter που είχε το πακέτο μέσα ( με τη σύνδεση που δίνει η vivodi  στο site , χωρίς παρεμβολή φίλτρου για το σταθερο
> 
> ή
> 
> 2. Αφήνουμε την πρίζα όπως έιναι και τη μία της έξοδο τη βάζουμε στον splitter και μετά όπως στο 1.....
> ...


Και τα 3 σωστά είναι, αν και πρέπει να είσαι μαζόχας για να κάνεις το πρώτο.

----------


## misfits7

Μπορει καποιος να μου πει τι χρειαζεται να κανωπροκειμενου να διακοπει η συμβαση αοριστου που εχω με την Vivodi?Ειχα παρει το DSL Cube (3 μηνων), μετα εγινα αοριστου(ειμαι πια στον 10ομηνα) και τωρα θελω διακοπη.Απ'οτι καταλαβα εδω μεσα το 13880 κα8υστερει να απαντησει,οποτε μαλλον8α τους στειλω mail η Fax.Το θεμα ειναι δεν 3ερω τι να τους γραψω 'η ανχρειαζεται και καποιο αλλο εγγραφο να τους επισυναψωΣας παρακαλω να ειστε αναλυτικοι σε οποια απαντηση μου δωσετεΕυχαριστω

----------


## lewton

> Μπορει καποιος να μου πει τι χρειαζεται να κανωπροκειμενου να διακοπει η συμβαση αοριστου που εχω με την Vivodi?Ειχα παρει το DSL Cube (3 μηνων), μετα εγινα αοριστου(ειμαι πια στον 10ομηνα) και τωρα θελω διακοπη.Απ'οτι καταλαβα εδω μεσα το 13880 κα8υστερει να απαντησει,οποτε μαλλον8α τους στειλω mail η Fax.Το θεμα ειναι δεν 3ερω τι να τους γραψω 'η ανχρειαζεται και καποιο αλλο εγγραφο να τους επισυναψωΣας παρακαλω να ειστε αναλυτικοι σε οποια απαντηση μου δωσετεΕυχαριστω


Θα στείλεις ένα ΦΑΞ στο 2117503801 με τα στοιχεία σου και το αίτημα διακοπής.

----------


## misfits7

> Θα στείλεις ένα ΦΑΞ στο 2117503801 με τα στοιχεία σου και το αίτημα διακοπής.


Σε μια απλη κολλα χαρτι ε? Οχι τπτ επισημο?

----------


## lewton

> Σε μια απλη κολλα χαρτι ε? Οχι τπτ επισημο?


Σε ότι και να το στείλεις, το ΦΑΞ μια Α4 θα βγάλει.

----------


## hikesl

Αίτηση 20/2 και σήμερα μου ήρθαν οι κωδικοί......

Με το speedtest μου δείχνει 735/137 kb/s περιοχή Τούμπας ( ναι αυτή με τα πολλά προβλήματα)

Είναι καλή τιμή η όχι....?

Πως απενεργοποιώ το wifi  από το alcatel 585v6? Μέχρι να μάθω το έχω συνδέσει με ethernet.

----------


## misfits7

> Σε ότι και να το στείλεις, το ΦΑΞ μια Α4 θα βγάλει.


Λεγοντας επισημο εννοουσα αν 8ελει επισημη επιστολη και οχι απλα τα στοιχεια μου και τον αρι8μο του τηλεφωνου.

----------


## Catchphrase

> Λεγοντας επισημο εννοουσα αν 8ελει επισημη επιστολη και οχι απλα τα στοιχεια μου και τον αρι8μο του τηλεφωνου.


Τίποτε παραπάνω από τα στοιχεία σου, τον αριθμό συνδρομητή και μία φράση "θα ήθελα να τερματίσω τη συδρομή μου"

----------


## lewton

> Τίποτε παραπάνω από τα στοιχεία σου, τον αριθμό συνδρομητή και μία φράση "θα ήθελα να τερματίσω τη συδρομή μου"


Αν θέλεις μπορείς να συμπληρώσεις και το λόγο διακοπής (είστε στόκοι, σας βαρέθηκα, α να χαθείτε κλπ), και καλό θα ήταν να γράψεις και τι έχεις.
Δηλαδή κάτι σαν:




> Όνομα:
> Επώνυμο:
> ΑΔΤ:
> ΑΦΜ:
> Κωδικός Συνδρομητή:
> 
> Παρακαλώ διακόψτε την υπηρεσία DSL MaXx Ψ που έχω στον τηλεφωνικό αριθμό 210ΧΧ.
> 
> Τόπος-Ημερομηνία
> Υπογραφή

----------


## rorygall

Χρονικό ενός νευρικού κλονισμού:

1. Αίτηση στις 29/01/07
2. Τηλέφωνο στη Vivodi για επιβεβαίωση προώθησης της αίτησης στον ΟΤΕ: "Τη στείλαμε στις 01/02/07."
3. Τηλέφωνο στις 01/03/07 στη Vivodi για να ελεγχθεί η πορεία της αίτησης: "Κανένα νέο από τον ΟΤΕ."
4. Αλεπάλληλα τηλεφωνήματα στη Vivodi (02/03/07-06/03/07), η οποία με ενημερώνει ότι ο ΟΤΕ τους έχει πει πρόσφατα ότι θα υπάρξουν επιπλέον καθυστερήσεις. Για πόσο χρονικό διάστημα; Vivodi: "Θα χρειαστεί να περιμένετε επιπλέον 30 εργάσιμες ημέρες". (εκτός από τις 20+ εργάσιμες ημέρες που ήδη έχουν περάσει)
5. Τηλεφώνημα στις 07/03/07 σε γνωστό μέσα στον ΟΤΕ για ενημέρωση της πορείας της αίτησης. Απάντηση: "Δεν έχει σταλεί τίποτα στον ΟΤΕ από τη Vivodi για την τηλεφωνική σου γραμμή".......
6. Νευρικός κλονισμός και εισαγωγή στο νοσοκομείο.

Ουδέν σχόλιο.....

----------


## Kiwi

> 6. Νευρικός κλονισμός και εισαγωγή στο νοσοκομείο.


Θα είμαι στο δίπλα κρεβάτι  :Wink:  

Και για να σου φτιάξω το κέφι, εγώ έχω κάνει αίτηση από τις 5/1/07 και ακούω ακόμα ακριβώς αυτά που ακούς κι εσύ αλλά σε πιο διπλωματικό επίπεδο. Δηλαδή η vivodi πετάει ένα απλό "Είναι στον ΟΤΕ η αίτηση, δεν ξέρουμε" και τελειώνει εκεί. Ούτε ημερομηνίες, ούτε τίποτα.

----------


## dim12

> Θα είμαι στο δίπλα κρεβάτι  
> 
> Και για να σου φτιάξω το κέφι, εγώ έχω κάνει αίτηση από τις 5/1/07 και ακούω ακόμα ακριβώς αυτά που ακούς κι εσύ αλλά σε πιο διπλωματικό επίπεδο. Δηλαδή η vivodi πετάει ένα απλό "Είναι στον ΟΤΕ η αίτηση, δεν ξέρουμε" και τελειώνει εκεί. Ούτε ημερομηνίες, ούτε τίποτα.


ι μου λετε ρε παιδια!να σας φτιαξω την διαθεση:εχω κανει αιτηση απο 30/11/06 και μου εστειλαν τους κωδικους στις 8/1/07 και ακομα και σημερα μου λενε εχω βλαβη!!!τι να κανω;;ειμαι 3μηνες χωρις νετ!τα βευρα μου...

----------


## Kiwi

Off Topic


		Πολύ το γουστάρω αυτό το Thread. Ο ένας πιο χάλιας από τον άλλον έιμαστε  :Cool:

----------


## dim12

ασε ρε,δεν αντεχω αλλο!!!τι να κανω;μπορει κανενας να μου πει καμια συμβουλη;

----------


## Kiwi

Καταρχήν σε ποιο κέντρο είσαι; Κατά δεύτερον (το έχω ξαναπεί νομίζω), δυστυχώς καταλήγω ότι ο μόνος τρόπος να πάρεις σωστή ενημέρωση είναι να πας στα γραφεία αυτοπροσώπως και να αρχίσεις τις χριστοπαναγίες. Ούτε καλημέρα, ούτε τίποτα. Πάντα είχα την αίσθηση ότι τέτοιοι υστερικοί τύποι στο τέλος βρίσκουν την άκρη.

----------


## sakistsalikis

Να κανω κι εγω μια ερωτηση: Ειχα παρει dsl cube και τωρα εχω μπει σε αοριστου εδω και εναμιση μηνα. Ζητησα λοιπον διακοπη και μου λενε οτι η διακοπη θα γινει στο τελος αυτου του μηνα γιατι στο λογαριασμο που θα ρθει συντομα εχει ηδη χρεωθει ο Μαρτης. Τους ειπα να με κοψουν στα μεσα του μηνα και να πληρωσω μισο μηνα αλλα μου ειπαν οτι δε γινεται. πρεπει να περιμενω 31 Μαρτιου. Ισχυει κατι τετοιο; Δε γινονται διακοπες στα μεσα του μηνα;
Μιλαω για την προσβαση μονο, ας μεινει δεσμευμενη η γραμμη οσο θελει. Απλα θελω να κοψουν την προσβαση (κωδικους) για να μην πληρωνω.

----------


## lewton

> Να κανω κι εγω μια ερωτηση: Ειχα παρει dsl cube και τωρα εχω μπει σε αοριστου εδω και εναμιση μηνα. Ζητησα λοιπον διακοπη και μου λενε οτι η διακοπη θα γινει στο τελος αυτου του μηνα γιατι στο λογαριασμο που θα ρθει συντομα εχει ηδη χρεωθει ο Μαρτης. Τους ειπα να με κοψουν στα μεσα του μηνα και να πληρωσω μισο μηνα αλλα μου ειπαν οτι δε γινεται. πρεπει να περιμενω 31 Μαρτιου. Ισχυει κατι τετοιο; Δε γινονται διακοπες στα μεσα του μηνα;
> Μιλαω για την προσβαση μονο, ας μεινει δεσμευμενη η γραμμη οσο θελει. Απλα θελω να κοψουν την προσβαση (κωδικους) για να μην πληρωνω.


Δε γίνεται διακοπή νωρίτερα, εκτός αν νομίζεις ότι μπορείς να το πετύχεις με καταγγελία (δύσκολο).

----------


## jimarass

Παιδιά υπάρχει τρόπος από το site της vivo να μάθω λεπτομέρειες σχετικά με το λογαριασμό μου, όπως είχε η HOL?

----------


## dim12

> Καταρχήν σε ποιο κέντρο είσαι; Κατά δεύτερον (το έχω ξαναπεί νομίζω), δυστυχώς καταλήγω ότι ο μόνος τρόπος να πάρεις σωστή ενημέρωση είναι να πας στα γραφεία αυτοπροσώπως και να αρχίσεις τις χριστοπαναγίες. Ούτε καλημέρα, ούτε τίποτα. Πάντα είχα την αίσθηση ότι τέτοιοι υστερικοί τύποι στο τέλος βρίσκουν την άκρη.


ειμαι στο κεντρο ν.ιωνιασ(ν.ηρακλειου).τι να κανω;3μηνες τωρα με κοροιδευουν!

----------


## Kiwi

> ειμαι στο κεντρο ν.ιωνιασ(ν.ηρακλειου).τι να κανω;3μηνες τωρα με κοροιδευουν!


Εγώ έστειλα και 2ο email στο CC αλλά και στο info@vivodi.gr και περιέργως σε 2 μέρες με πήραν τηλέφωνο. Πάλι όμως δεν έλαβα ενημέρωση... Μου είπαν απλά ότι τους καθυστερεί ο ΟΤΕ και άμα θέλω μπορώ να πάω σε ΑΡΥΣ.

Κουκουρούκου δηλαδή  :Mad:

----------


## dim12

εγω τους εχω στειλει 3 ε-μαιλ και δε μου εχουν απαντησει(τους ειπα αν ειναι να μου το φτιαξουν αλλιως θα ζητησω τα λεφτα πισω και θα φυγω).στα 2 πρωτα ε-μαιλ μη ειχαν παρει τηλεφωνο.τα νευρα μου.απο 30/11!!!!

----------


## jimarass

Φίλε φταίει ο ΠΟΤΕ. Και εγώ περίμενα 2,5 μήνες αλλά χαλάλι.Δεν ξαναγυρνάω ποτέ.

----------


## dim12

> Φίλε φταίει ο ΠΟΤΕ. Και εγώ περίμενα 2,5 μήνες αλλά χαλάλι.Δεν ξαναγυρνάω ποτέ.


ox.και τωρα τι να κανω;καμια ιδεα;

----------


## contime

> Φίλε φταίει ο ΠΟΤΕ. Και εγώ περίμενα 2,5 μήνες αλλά χαλάλι.Δεν ξαναγυρνάω ποτέ.


Oχι παντα... :Wink:

----------


## scarface11

Μετα απο 3,5 μηνες αναμονη επιτελους συνδεθηκα!!!Ομως κατεβαζω με 120κβ πραγμα περιεργο για 4 Μβρς.Λετε να με συνεδεσαν σε ΑΡΥΣ η υπαρχει κανα προβλημα στο δικτυο?Που μπορω να δω τη ταχυτητα που εχω?Βοηθεια γιατι κι ειμαι και ασχετος!!!! :Wink:

----------


## Kiwi

> Μετα απο 3,5 μηνες αναμονη επιτελους συνδεθηκα!!!Ομως κατεβαζω με 120κβ πραγμα περιεργο για 4 Μβρς.Λετε να με συνεδεσαν σε ΑΡΥΣ η υπαρχει κανα προβλημα στο δικτυο?Που μπορω να δω τη ταχυτητα που εχω?Βοηθεια γιατι κι ειμαι και ασχετος!!!!


Στο μενού του router (λογικά στην πρώτη σελίδα) φαίνεται η ταχύτητα που έχεις συγχρονιστεί (downstream/upstream). Αν είσαι μέσω ΑΡΥΣ λογικά θα είσαι στα 1024/256.

----------


## zigzag12

Παιδια διαβαζω εδω και λιγη ωρα τις τελευταιες σελιδες αυτου του νηματος και εχω ψυχοπλακωθει!!!! :Crying:  
Πολυ πικρα!Τεσπα, να ρωτησω αν αυτες οι τρελες καθυστερησεις ισχυουν και για την περιπτωση που ζητησεις να συνδεθεις μεσω ΟΤΕ?

----------


## Catchphrase

Ενδέχεται φίλε μου να είναι πιο γρήγορα εάν πας μέσω ΑΡΥΣ, αλλά κατά τη γνώμη μου, εφόσον μπορείς να έχεις πρόσβαση στο ιδιωτικό δίκτυο αξίζει την αναμονή.

----------


## AccelDrag

Καλησπέρα παίδες. Κατάφερα επιτέλους να πιάσω γραμμή στην εξυπηρέτηση πελατών αλλά δυστυχώς η καλίφωνη κυρία δεν κατάφερε να με πείσει για διάφορα πράγματα, οπότε θεωρώ καλό να ξαναζητήσω την βοήθεια σας.
Αρχές δεκεμβρίου είχα πάρει το 5μηνο πακέτο στα 1Mbps γιατί δεν είχε δίκτυο στην περιοχή μου.Τώρα πλέον έχει και θέλω να παίξω μπάλα με το 8μηνο στα 2mpbs.Την ρώτησα κάποια πράγματα αλλά επέμενε να μου λέει τα δικά της και δεν κατάφερα να βρω άκρη.Γνωρίζεται τι πρέπει να κάνω;Θέλει ξανά αιτήσεις και τα λοιπά;

----------


## valen01

Υπάρχει κάποιος που να έχει κάνει πρόσφατα ενεργοποίηση DSL Cube στην περιοχή του Κερατσινίου ??? Θα ήθελα να μάθω εντυπώσεις απο διάρκεια ενεργοποίησης και ποιότητα συνδεσης. Γνωρίζω οτι στο παρελθόν ( απο οτι έχω διαβάσει και το forum ) οτι υπήρχαν διάφορα προβλήματα και προσωπικά μέχρι πρότινος με ενημέρωναν απο Vivodi οτι ίσως να ενεργοποιηθώ με ΑΡΥΣ. Πρόσφατα όμως βάζοντας το τηλ. ενημερώθηκα για υποστήριξη Maxx + 2 κάτι που με ενδιαφέρει για μετά το τέλος της σύνδεσης με τον κύβο.

----------


## Catchphrase

> Καλησπέρα παίδες. Κατάφερα επιτέλους να πιάσω γραμμή στην εξυπηρέτηση πελατών αλλά δυστυχώς η καλίφωνη κυρία δεν κατάφερε να με πείσει για διάφορα πράγματα, οπότε θεωρώ καλό να ξαναζητήσω την βοήθεια σας.
> Αρχές δεκεμβρίου είχα πάρει το 5μηνο πακέτο στα 1Mbps γιατί δεν είχε δίκτυο στην περιοχή μου.Τώρα πλέον έχει και θέλω να παίξω μπάλα με το 8μηνο στα 2mpbs.Την ρώτησα κάποια πράγματα αλλά επέμενε να μου λέει τα δικά της και δεν κατάφερα να βρω άκρη.Γνωρίζεται τι πρέπει να κάνω;Θέλει ξανά αιτήσεις και τα λοιπά;


Και μόνο που είσαι μέσω ΑΡΥΣ θα χρειαστεί να κάνεις αίτηση για llu της vivodi. Αυτό βέβαια μετά τη λήξη του πακέτου που έχεις τώρα.

----------


## fonzi

Παιδιά ηρθα στην παρέα και εγώ...

Μόλις πήρα το dslcube. Μέσα έχει μόνο την Αίτηση και λείπει η Εξουσιοδότηση Μεριζόμενης Πρόσβασης. Βρήκα στο ιντερνετ αυτή: http://www.webcoreit.gr/vivodi_ait/a...rosvasis39.pdf

Σωστή είναι; Αυτή συμπληρώνω; (μην τρέχω τώρα πάλι στο κατάστημα)

Sorry που γράφω νέο ποστ σαν συνέχεια του προηγούμενου αλλά το διπλοπήρε και έτσι είχα και δεύτερο ποστ με το ίδιο περιεχόμενο.

Λοιπόν θέλω να ρωτήσω τι βολεύει να κάνω. Να στείλω πχ αύριο την αίτηση διακοπής στην οτενετ ώστε να με κόψει τέλος Απρίλη;

Να στείλω αμέσως τώρα τα διακιολογητικά στη vivodi ώστε να προχωράει;
Να τους βάλω σημείωση μέσα ότι η γραμμή θα είναι στην οτενετ μέχρι 30/4;

----------


## Kiwi

> Σωστή είναι; Αυτή συμπληρώνω; (μην τρέχω τώρα πάλι στο κατάστημα)


Δεν είναι αυτή. Είναι μία που έχει το ίδιο κείμενο και κενά αλλά από πάνω έχει κουτάκια για στοιχεία που πρέπει να μηχανογραφηθούν.

Επίσης όσο έχεις ενεργή ADSL στη γραμμή σου, η Vivodi θα τρώει απόρριψη, οπότε στείλτη μετά από 10-12 εργάσιμες αφού έχεις αιτηθεί τη διακοπή από την OTENET, άσχετα άμα το router έχει αποσυγχρονιστεί ήδη.

----------


## fonzi

http://www.vivodi.gr/media/PDF/E/38.pdf

αυτή;

----------


## Kiwi

> http://www.vivodi.gr/media/PDF/E/38.pdf
> 
> αυτή;


Ααα γεια σου  :One thumb up:

----------


## Ripper18

Αφου περιμενα 4 μηνες για να με συνδεσουν (απο 29/11) dslcube 4 mbit στο dslam καλλιθεας,τους   
 εβρισα 3 φορες στο τηλεφωνο και τους εστειλα ενα φαξ,μου δωσαν πισω ολα τα λεφτα.Μου ειπαν οτι χρειαζονται 10-15 μερες για να ελευτερωθει η γραμμη.Ποσες μερες συνφωνα με το συμβολαιο της βιβοντι ή συμφωνα με το νομο χρειαζονται για να ελευτερωθει η γραμμη?

----------


## fonzi

Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Kiwi.
Το μόνο που δεν ξέρω είναι γιατί έχει ήδη συμπληρωμένο  στο πεδίο "ΤΥΠΟΣ-ΑΡΙΘΜΟΣ ΣΥΝΕΓΚ/ΣΗΣ" το κείμενο "πχ. ΑΠΟΜΑΚΡΥΣΜΕΝΗ 210167ΧΧΧΧ" και δεν μπορώ να το σβήσω.

----------


## Kiwi

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Kiwi.
> Το μόνο που δεν ξέρω είναι γιατί έχει ήδη συμπληρωμένο  στο πεδίο "ΤΥΠΟΣ-ΑΡΙΘΜΟΣ ΣΥΝΕΓΚ/ΣΗΣ" το κείμενο "πχ. ΑΠΟΜΑΚΡΥΣΜΕΝΗ 210167ΧΧΧΧ" και δεν μπορώ να το σβήσω.


Χμμμ... δεν ξέρω. Ούτως ή άλλως ο πίνακας Α δεν σε αφορά εσένα. Μόνο τον Β συμπληρώνεις. Φαντάζομαι αν υπάρχει κάποιο λάθος θα σε ενημερώσουν.

----------


## Ripper18

> Αφου περιμενα 4 μηνες για να με συνδεσουν (απο 29/11) dslcube 4 mbit στο dslam καλλιθεας,τους   
>  εβρισα 3 φορες στο τηλεφωνο και τους εστειλα ενα φαξ,μου δωσαν πισω ολα τα λεφτα.Μου ειπαν οτι χρειαζονται 10-15 μερες για να ελευτερωθει η γραμμη.Ποσες μερες συνφωνα με το συμβολαιο της βιβοντι ή συμφωνα με το νομο χρειαζονται για να ελευτερωθει η γραμμη?


Κανεις δεν ξερει??

----------


## Kiwi

> Κανεις δεν ξερει??


Ο ΟΤΕ τη διαδικασία τη διεκπεραιώνει σε 10 εργάσιμες. Από τη στιγμή που δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή σου, αυτό που εννοεί η Vivodi ως απελευθέρωση, προφανώς είναι να στείλει αίτηση ακύρωσης της προηγούμενης αίτησης για ενεργοποίηση. Άρα εξαρτάται από τη Vivodi όσο γρήγορα θα στείλει την αίτηση ακύρωσης και από τον ΟΤΕ πόσο γρήγορα θα την διεκπεραιώσει. Δεν υπάρχει νομικό πλαίσιο για τέτοιο πράγμα.

----------


## fonzi

Μου απάντησε άμεσα η vivodi σε ότι ζήτησα. Πολύ καλό customer service!
Μπορεί να έτυχε θα πείτε, αλλά λέω να λέμε και τα καλά, όχι μόνο τα στραβά...

----------


## Ripper18

> Ο ΟΤΕ τη διαδικασία τη διεκπεραιώνει σε 10 εργάσιμες. Από τη στιγμή που δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή σου, αυτό που εννοεί η Vivodi ως απελευθέρωση, προφανώς είναι να στείλει αίτηση ακύρωσης της προηγούμενης αίτησης για ενεργοποίηση. Άρα εξαρτάται από τη Vivodi όσο γρήγορα θα στείλει την αίτηση ακύρωσης και από τον ΟΤΕ πόσο γρήγορα θα την διεκπεραιώσει. Δεν υπάρχει νομικό πλαίσιο για τέτοιο πράγμα.


Με καταγγελια στη ΕΕΤΤ ή στην ενωση καταναλωτων γινεται τιποτα??

----------


## esiouros

Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω κι εγω κατι!

Ειμαι κατοχος conn-x(χωρις καποιο παραπονο ή σοβαρο προβλημα στην περιοχη μου).Αφου εχει ληξει η συνδεση μου,σκεφτομουν να την ανανεωσω με την ιδια εταιρια.
Μεχρι που ειδα την προσφορα των multirama και μ'εβαλε σε σκεψεις(dsl cube 1024 για 5 μηνες 99 ευρω +δωρο εξωτερικο σκληρο LaCie FA 250 αξιας 95 ευρω).
Βλεποντας ομως στο forum τα παραπονα και την απαραδεχτιά της vivodi το ξανασκεφτομαι.Εσεις τι θα προτεινατε να κανω;
Να μεινω στον οτε αφου δεν ειχα καποιο σοβαρο προβλημα ή να παρω το dsl cube και να ελπιζω οτι θα ειμαι τυχερος και η εξαιρεση στον κανονα;Παντος και το cube να μη μου κανει....το πεταω και κρατω το σκληρο που λεει ο λογος.Κατι τελευταιο!Που μπορει να ωρει κανεις τα περιβοητα demos τησ vividi για να τσεκαρω τη παιζει στην περιοχη μου.Ειμαι και απο επαρχια βλεπεις και σκεφτομαι μηπως τα πραματα ειναι χειροτερα εδω.Αν και καποιος φιλος μου που εχει τον κυβο και δε μενει πολυ μακρια απο μενα μου λεει τα καλυτερα.Who knows!
Ευχαριστω

----------


## hemlock

Μην σκεφτεσαι τις προσφορες ,αλλα τις υπηρεσιες που προσφερει ο καθε ISP...
Αν εισαι ευχαριστημενος μενεις ως εχεις (κοιτα βεβαια και τις τιμες στα διαφορα πακετα της ιδιας της εταιρειας)...

----------


## fonzi

Από σήμερα έχει  ενεργοποιηθεί από τον ΟΤΕ η ADSL μου. 

Πρέπει να κάνω εγώ κάτι; 

Θα με ειδοποιήσει η vivodi για κωδικούς, ρυθμίσεις;

Εχω dslcube με το 5μηνο.

----------


## Catchphrase

Ναι θα σου στείλουν τους κωδικούς. Γιατί όμως δε δοκιμάζεις να τους πάρεις τηλεφωνο και να στους δώσουν.

----------


## fonzi

> Ναι θα σου στείλουν τους κωδικούς. Γιατί όμως δε δοκιμάζεις να τους πάρεις τηλεφωνο και να στους δώσουν.


μόλις μου τους έστειλαν και όλα ΟΚ!

μόνο μια απορία: Από τις ρυθμίσεις που είχα στο linksys 354g άλλαξα μόνο username, password.
Πρέπει να αλλάξω και κάτι άλλο; DNS static IP είχα τις 2 IP της οτενετ (195.170.0.1 και 195.170.0.2). Θέλουν άλλαγμα;

----------


## Catchphrase

> μόλις μου τους έστειλαν και όλα ΟΚ!
> 
> μόνο μια απορία: Από τις ρυθμίσεις που είχα στο linksys 354g άλλαξα μόνο username, password.
> Πρέπει να αλλάξω και κάτι άλλο; DNS static IP είχα τις 2 IP της οτενετ (195.170.0.1 και 195.170.0.2). Θέλουν άλλαγμα;


Για δες εδώ

----------


## fonzi

> Για δες εδώ


τα είδα αλλά διάβασα ότι έχουν πρόβλημα οι dns της vivodi και έτσι άφησα τελικά αυτούς της οτενετ που όλοι λένε ότι δουλεύουν καλά.

----------


## Catchphrase

Συμφωνώ ότι για πολλούς έχουν πρόβλημα. Εγώ απλά σου έδωσα το link να δεις αυτούς που προτείνει η vivodi

----------


## Kiwi

Ύστερα από αίτηση στις 23/3 για ενεργοποίηση μέσω του δικτύου του ΟΤΕ (καθώς η αίτηση για DSL cube από τις 5/1 πρέπει να βρίσκεται κάπου στον Κεάδα), σήμερα ενεργοποιήθηκα!

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω όμως κάτι. Εγώ πλήρωσα 99 γιούρω για 4096/128 για 8 μήνες καθώς υπήρχε/υπάρχει (εικονική) διαθεσιμότητα του βιβο-δικτύου στην περιοχή μου. Τώρα πού είμαι στα 1024/256 μέσω του ΟΤΕ, θα μου δώσουν παραπάνω χρόνο ή κάποια αποζημίωση, ή θα κάνουν τον Αλέκο και σε 8 μήνες θα με γυρίσουν σε αορίστου;;;

----------


## Catchphrase

Παραπάνω χρόνο δεν πρόκειται να σου δώσουν και σε 8 μήνες θα πρέπει να τους ενημερώσεις τι θες να κάνεις αλλιώς θα σε γυρίσουν αυτόματα σε αορίστου. :Thumb down:

----------


## lewton

> Ύστερα από αίτηση στις 23/3 για ενεργοποίηση μέσω του δικτύου του ΟΤΕ (καθώς η αίτηση για DSL cube από τις 5/1 πρέπει να βρίσκεται κάπου στον Κεάδα), σήμερα ενεργοποιήθηκα!
> 
> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω όμως κάτι. Εγώ πλήρωσα 99 γιούρω για 4096/128 για 8 μήνες καθώς υπήρχε/υπάρχει (εικονική) διαθεσιμότητα του βιβο-δικτύου στην περιοχή μου. Τώρα πού είμαι στα 1024/256 μέσω του ΟΤΕ, θα μου δώσουν παραπάνω χρόνο ή κάποια αποζημίωση, ή θα κάνουν τον Αλέκο και σε 8 μήνες θα με γυρίσουν σε αορίστου;;;


Όπως τα λέει ο Catchphrase, αλλά έχε υπόψη σου ότι αν εφαρμοστεί το νέο RUO, θα μπορέσεις να γυρίσεις άμεσα σε 4 Mbps όταν υπάρξει διαθεσιμότητα.
Όπως επίσης θα μπορέσεις να κάνεις αίτηση σε άλλη εταιρία λίγο πριν λήξει το 8μηνο και να γυρίσεις άμεσα σε αυτήν, απλά χάνοντας όσες μέρες σου απομένουν στη Vivodi.  :Wink:  Στη θέση σου αυτό θα έκανα, μόνο και μόνο για την κοροϊδία της εικονικής κάλυψης.

ΥΓ. Καλορίζικος.  :Smile:

----------


## Kiwi

> Όπως επίσης θα μπορέσεις να κάνεις αίτηση σε άλλη εταιρία λίγο πριν λήξει το 8μηνο και να γυρίσεις άμεσα σε αυτήν, απλά χάνοντας όσες μέρες σου απομένουν στη Vivodi.  Στη θέση σου αυτό θα έκανα, μόνο και μόνο για την κοροϊδία της εικονικής κάλυψης.
> 
> ΥΓ. Καλορίζικος.


Καλά είσαι!!! Αυτό εννοείται!!! Ποτέ ξανά vivodi... Απλά για τους επόμενους λίγους μήνες έχω να κάνω μία απόσβεση των ΕΠΑΚ που πλήρωνα τόσους μήνες και φυσικά κανείς δεν με αποζημίωσε. Μετά σκοπεύω αλλαγή provider και σθεναρή δυσφήμιση των βιΒΟΔΙΩΝ.

Υ.Γ. Ευχαριστώ  :Smile:

----------


## panosaoua

Καλημέρα παιδιά, να ρωτήσω κάτι επειδή το έψαξα και δεν πρόσεξα να αναφέρεται πουθενά. 

Σκέφτομαι να πάρω το 5 μηνο Wireless DSLCube με 99 ευρώ  από το Πλαίσο που δίνει το Alcatel Speedtouch 585. (περισσότερο για το ρούτερ με ενδιαφέρει) 

To ερωτημά μου είναι για όποιον ξέρει, δίνει το 585v6 ή το απλό; 

Κάπου είχα διαβάσει (και δεν το βρίσκω τώρα) ότι το 585v6 είναι καλύτερο από το 585.
 :One thumb up:

----------


## Kiwi

> μόλις μου τους έστειλαν και όλα ΟΚ!


Εμένα η γραμμή έχει ενεργοποιηθεί από Δευτέρα και παρά τα παρακάλια μου δεν μου τους δίνουν μέχρι να λάβουν επίσημη πληροφόρηση από τον ΟΤΕ  :Mad:  

Και τους λέω να με ρωτήσουν ό,τι προσωπικό θέλουν για να με πιστοποιήσουν, αλλά όχι... εκεί αυτοί. Το ότι περιμένω 3 μήνες λόγω της απατεωνιάς τους δεν τους πτοεί  :Very angry:

----------


## guidethe

Αφού αγόρασα το Dsl cube της vivodi πέρισυ τον Απρίλιο με ταχύτητα 512 περίμενα να αναβαθμιστεί σε 1024 αλλά ακόμα τίποτα!Τι πιστεύεται οτι φταίει ???
Σύμφωνα με τον τιμοκατάλογο της vivodi η ταχύτητα μου δεν υπάρχει και όμως εγώ πληρώνω την τιμή για 1024 αλλά έχω 512! 
Η περιοχή είναι Πάτρα από το Αστικό κέντρο : ΚΑΡΑΙΣΚΑΚΗ ! 
Τι με συμβουλεύεται να κάνω να κόψω την σύνδεση και να πάω σε άλλη εταιρία???

----------


## netlich

Δες το γειτονικό νήμα που λέει για τα προβλήματα της Πάτρας ή και παλιότερα σε φορουμ...Γενικά η Πάτρα από ότι διαβάζω είναι περίπτωση....

----------


## panosaoua

> Καλημέρα παιδιά, να ρωτήσω κάτι επειδή το έψαξα και δεν πρόσεξα να αναφέρεται πουθενά. 
> 
> Σκέφτομαι να πάρω το 5 μηνο Wireless DSLCube με 99 ευρώ  από το Πλαίσο που δίνει το Alcatel Speedtouch 585. (περισσότερο για το ρούτερ με ενδιαφέρει) 
> 
> To ερωτημά μου είναι για όποιον ξέρει, δίνει το 585v6 ή το απλό; 
> 
> Κάπου είχα διαβάσει (και δεν το βρίσκω τώρα) ότι το 585v6 είναι καλύτερο από το 585.


Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται απαντώ ότι είναι όντως το 585v6.  :Wink:

----------


## tsopanos

> Εμένα η γραμμή έχει ενεργοποιηθεί από Δευτέρα και παρά τα παρακάλια μου δεν μου τους δίνουν μέχρι να λάβουν επίσημη πληροφόρηση από τον ΟΤΕ  
> 
> Και τους λέω να με ρωτήσουν ό,τι προσωπικό θέλουν για να με πιστοποιήσουν, αλλά όχι... εκεί αυτοί. Το ότι περιμένω 3 μήνες λόγω της απατεωνιάς τους δεν τους πτοεί




Το πρόβλημα το είχα κι εγώ..

Μόλις είδα στον router ότι η γραμμή ήταν πάνω, τους πήρα τηλέφωνο και τους έστειλα σκανναρισμένη την ταυτότητά μου. Μετά, μου είπαν τους κωδικούς τηλεφωνικά. Μετά από καμιά βδομάδα μου τους έφερε κι ένας courier.

 :One thumb up:

----------


## Kiwi

> Το πρόβλημα το είχα κι εγώ..
> 
> Μόλις είδα στον router ότι η γραμμή ήταν πάνω, τους πήρα τηλέφωνο και τους έστειλα σκανναρισμένη την ταυτότητά μου. Μετά, μου είπαν τους κωδικούς τηλεφωνικά. Μετά από καμιά βδομάδα μου τους έφερε κι ένας courier.


Πήγα να κάνω κι εγώ το ίδιο και με το που βάζω την ταυτότητα στο scanner, μου ήρθαν σε sms... Δηλαδή 2 μέρες μετά το συγχρονισμό του router  :Smile:

----------


## spetzouras

Καλησπέρα σε όλους...

Θα ήθελα κάποιες πληροφορίες.

Έχω πάρει από Πλαίσιο το DSL Cube πριν τα Χριστούγεννα.

Έχω κάνει αίτηση και σήμερα με πήραν τηλέφωνο και μου είπαν ότι δεν μπορούν να με ενεργοποιήσουν γιατί πρέπει ο ΟΤΕ να αναβαθμίσει τις γραμμές της περιοχής μου (Αργυρούπολη).

Ζήτησα λοιπόν να κάνω αίτητση ακύρωσης.

Τι ακριβώς πρέπει να κάνω γνωρίζει κάποιος;

Όντως ισχύει το πρόβλημα με τον ΟΤΕ;Γιατί πριν το πάρω είχε διαθεσιμότητα στην περιοχή μου και για Full...τηλέφωνο 210-99*****

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## ariadgr

> Έχω πάρει από Πλαίσιο το DSL Cube πριν τα Χριστούγεννα.
>  Έχω κάνει αίτηση και σήμερα με πήραν τηλέφωνο και μου είπαν ότι *δεν μπορούν να με ενεργοποιήσουν γιατί πρέπει ο ΟΤΕ να αναβαθμίσει τις γραμμές της περιοχής μου (Αργυρούπολη)*.
> 
> Όντως ισχύει το πρόβλημα με τον ΟΤΕ;Γιατί πριν το πάρω είχε διαθεσιμότητα στην περιοχή μου και για Full...τηλέφωνο 210-99*****



*Spoiler:*




			ΟΤΕ ΑΡΥΣ (απο oteshop.gr):
Είδος σύνδεσης:  	 	 		*PSTN*  	 	 	Αριθμός τηλεφώνου:  	 	*2109918765*
 *Υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα ADSL στην περιοχή σας.
Παρακαλούμε συνεχίστε την παραγγελία σας.*

Vivodi LLU (απο vivodi.gr):
Υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα ADSL2+ πρόσβασης (Αστικό κέντρο : ΗΛΙΟΥΠΟΛΗΣ) μέσω του ιδιόκτητου δικτύου της Vivodi Telecom  :Laughing:  




Στην περίπτωσή σου το πιθανότερο είναι ότι συμβαίνει αυτό...




> Ζήτησα λοιπόν να κάνω αίτητση ακύρωσης.
>  Τι ακριβώς πρέπει να κάνω γνωρίζει κάποιος;
>  Ευχαριστώ.


Στείλε FAX διακοπής ζητώντας την επιστροφή των χρημάτων σου.

----------


## athageorge

fax στο 211 75 03 801 υποψην εισπρακτικου τμηματος και τμηματος διακοπων,
Παρακαλω διακοψτε την ενεργοπιηση κλπ.... 
Υπογραφεις, ΑΦΜ, Φωτοτυπια ταυτοτητας,

Αυθημερον σε περνουν να επιστρεψεις τον εξοπλισμο εκει που τον πηρες πχ ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ και περνεις τα λεφτα σου πισω.

Απο την αμεση κινητοποιηση διακοπης και την ελλειψη πλεον διαφημισης, φαινεται οτι το ναυαγιο της ΒΙ-ΒΟΔΙ εφτασε.... δε την παλευουν πια, ας βουλιαξουν να υσηχασουμε

----------


## xaphs

Έστειλα την αίτηση πριν απο 1 εβδομάδα, ακόμα δεν έχει φτάσει στον ΟΤΕ...
Πότε περίπου λέτε οτι θα την στείλουν οι ΤΥΧΑΡΠΑΣΤΟΙ?

----------


## Catchphrase

> fax στο 211 75 03 801 υποψην εισπρακτικου τμηματος και τμηματος διακοπων,
> Παρακαλω διακοψτε την ενεργοπιηση κλπ.... 
> Υπογραφεις, ΑΦΜ, Φωτοτυπια ταυτοτητας,
> 
> Αυθημερον σε περνουν να επιστρεψεις τον εξοπλισμο εκει που τον πηρες πχ ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ και περνεις τα λεφτα σου πισω.
> 
> Απο την αμεση κινητοποιηση διακοπης και την ελλειψη πλεον διαφημισης, φαινεται οτι το ναυαγιο της ΒΙ-ΒΟΔΙ εφτασε.... δε την παλευουν πια, ας βουλιαξουν να υσηχασουμε


Σου είπαν τίποτα για τα 20 ευρώ που θα πρέπει να πληρώσεις;

----------


## ariadgr

> Σου είπαν τίποτα για τα 20 ευρώ που θα πρέπει να πληρώσεις;


DSL cube πήρε, δεν έχει να πληρώσει τίποτα.

----------


## kyrnikos

Εγώ έχω άλλο πρόβλημα ...

Πήρα ένα cube συμπλήρωσα την αίτηση και την εξουσιοδότηση και τα έβαλα στο φακελάκι μαζί με τα λοιπά δικαιολογητικά .
Έριξα το φακελάκι στο κουτί των ΕΛΤΑ το βράδυ της Τρίτης 17-4 σε πρωτεύουσα νομού της Κρήτης.
Χτες Πέμπτη 27-4  το πρωί ρίχνω ένα τηλεφώνημα στο 13880 και μετά από 10 (ακριβώς!!!) λεπτά
αναμονή με ενημέρωσαν ότι δεν έχουν παραλάβει το φάκελο .
Έστειλα το απόγευμα και ένα email και σήμερα το πρωί τηλεφωνικά επιβεβαίωσαν την ΜΗ παραλαβή του φακέλου .
Επειδή δεν μου φαίνεται λογικό να έχουν απλά καθυστερήσει τα ΕΛΤΑ  (παραλαμβάνω ακόμα και από ΗΠΑ συνήθως σε 
λιγότερο από 10 μέρες)  αρχίζω να πιστεύω ότι το φακελάκι χάθηκε .
Πως και γιατί άγνωστο .
Επειδή από την vivodi απλά μου λένε να περιμένω λίγο ακόμα και δεν μου εξηγούν τι θα γίνει αν 
έχει χαθεί θέλω να ρωτήσω ακριβώς αυτό :

*Τι γίνεται σε περίπτωση που κάπου στη διαδρομή χαθεί ο φάκελος με την αίτηση και τα υπόλοιπα έγγραφα ;*
Υπάρχει προηγούμενο ;

Να σημειώσω ότι έχω κρατήσει σκαναρισμένα αντίγραφα όλων των εγγράφων πριν και μετά την συμπλήρωση τους καθώς και το κουτί το οποίο έχει το ίδιο αυτοκόλλητο με την αίτηση barcode.
Δεν βρίσκω όμως πουθενά την απόδειξη αγοράς.

----------


## lewton

> Εγώ έχω άλλο πρόβλημα ...
> 
> Πήρα ένα cube συμπλήρωσα την αίτηση και την εξουσιοδότηση και τα έβαλα στο φακελάκι μαζί με τα λοιπά δικαιολογητικά .
> Έριξα το φακελάκι στο κουτί των ΕΛΤΑ το βράδυ της Τρίτης 17-4 σε πρωτεύουσα νομού της Κρήτης.
> Χτες Πέμπτη 27-4  το πρωί ρίχνω ένα τηλεφώνημα στο 13880 και μετά από 10 (ακριβώς!!!) λεπτά
> αναμονή με ενημέρωσαν ότι δεν έχουν παραλάβει το φάκελο .
> Έστειλα το απόγευμα και ένα email και σήμερα το πρωί τηλεφωνικά επιβεβαίωσαν την ΜΗ παραλαβή του φακέλου .
> Επειδή δεν μου φαίνεται λογικό να έχουν απλά καθυστερήσει τα ΕΛΤΑ  (παραλαμβάνω ακόμα και από ΗΠΑ συνήθως σε 
> λιγότερο από 10 μέρες)  αρχίζω να πιστεύω ότι το φακελάκι χάθηκε .
> ...


Αν χαθούν (συμβαίνει σπάνια), τότε θα πρέπει να τους στείλεις με ΦΑΞ την κάτω όψη του κουτιού για να βεβαιωθούν ότι έχεις το συγκεκριμένο και μετά από καμιά αβδομάδα θα σου στείλουν νέα αίτηση, την οποία πάλι θα πρέπει να τους στείλεις ταχυδρομικά.

----------


## kyrnikos

Αααα ... καλά κρασιά δηλαδή και καλό δεκαπενταύγουστο !!!

Αυτή η εμμονή τους με το ταχυδρομείο  είναι εντελώς απαράδεκτη και τρομερά εκνευριστική .
Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί δεν δέχονται, έστω, αποστολή των εγγράφων με φαξ από τον αριθμό 
στον οποίο θα ενεργοποιηθεί η πρόσβαση .

Τέλος πάντων διάβασα σε άλλο φόρουμ ότι γενικά τα ΕΛΤΑ καθυστερούν τις αιτήσεις της vivodi 
γιατί ο προπληρωμένος φάκελος είναι προτεραιότητας β (λόγω κόστους).
Ελπίζω να είναι έτσι και να γλιτώσω την παραπάνω ταλαιπωρία .
Πάντως μετάνιωσα που δεν  έστειλα το φακελάκι εξπρές και συστημένο παραβλέποντας ότι είναι προπληρωμένο.

----------


## netlich

αυτό για το φαξ δεν είμαι σίγουρος- εγώ που είχα κάνει πατάτα στο DSL Cube τα είχα ξαναστείλει με ΦΑΞ τα δικαιολογητικά...Δεν ξέρω αν αλλάξαν τη γνώμη τους αλλά επιβεβαιώστε το πρώτα γιατί δεν είναι λογικό να μην τα δέχονται με ΦΑΞ.

----------


## freelove

ειμαι full συνδρομητις με maxx 2048/256 και dsl phone.

γινεται να βαλω dsl cube και να κρατισψ το ιδιο αριθμο 21175?

----------


## ariadgr

> ειμαι full συνδρομητις με maxx 2048/256 και dsl phone.
> 
> γινεται να βαλω dsl cube και να κρατισψ το ιδιο αριθμο 21175?


To DSLcube είναι Shared LLU ή ΑΡΥΣ και απευθύνεται μόνο σε νέους συνδρομητές.

Μάλλον το Telefonet+ (Full LLU) χρειάζεσαι...

----------


## Catchphrase

Ενδέχεται όμως με το Telefonet να έχει πρόβλημα με την αριθμοδότηση 21175, και να πρέπει να πάει σε 21111...

----------


## ariadgr

> Ενδέχεται όμως με το Telefonet να έχει πρόβλημα με την αριθμοδότηση 21175, και να πρέπει να πάει σε 21111...


Ενδέχεται, εκτός και αν καταφέρουν και λύσουν αυτό το δύσκολο τεχνικό πρόβλημα από τη Vivodi.  :Thumb down:

----------


## apos1982

αγορασα στις 27/2 το dsl cube απο τα κεντρικα της vivodi στα 4 mbps και μου ειπανε οτι θα κανει 30 εργασιμες μερες (1,5 μηνα δλδ) εφτασε το πασχα και μου λενε αλλες 30 εργασιμες και συνεπως τους λεω οτι δεν ενδιαφερομαι να συνεχισω και θελω μη διακοπη του πακετου καθως και επιστροφη των χρηματων μου. μου λενε να στειλω φαξ. στελνω στις 10/4 αλλα δεν ειχα και την φωτοτυπια της ταυτοτητας μου συνεπως θεωρηθηκε ακυρο.(το δεχομαι αυτο) ευτυψως τηλεφωνησα την αλλη μερα και μου το ειπανε και εστειλα στις 11./4 μια εγκυρη. απο τοτε ουτε φωνη ουτε ακροαση. τους πηρα τηλ και μου λενε οτι δεν μπορουν να με συνδεσουν με το τμημα διακοπης και οτι θα με ενημερωσουν αυτοι. ξαναστελνω στις 24/4 λεγοντας να με ενημερωσουν τι γινεται τποτα ακομα. τι μπορω να κανω? ελεος πια δεν μπορουν ουτε να μας συνδεσουν ουτε να μας επιστρεψουν τα λεφτα μας.

----------


## netlich

Εγώ θα έστελνα άλλο ένα ΦΑΞ  (ή email) λίγο πιο επίσημο σαν διαμαρτυρία για το ιστορικό σου με την εταιρία αλλά και σαν αίτημα διακοπής και απαίτησης των χρημάτων μου. Αλλά θα φρόντιζα να φαίνεται εμφανέστατα και η κοινοποίηση σε Συνήγορο του πολίτη και ΕΕΤΤ (την οποία εννοείτε ότι και θα κάνεις αφού σε παιδεύουν έτσι για τα δικαιώματά σου)

Αν κάνεις μια γρήγορη έρευνα στο φόρουμ θα βρείς πολλά παρόμοια μοντέλα γράμματος που έχουν γράψει απογοητευμένοι χρήστες και στη βιβο αλλά και σε άλλες εταιρίες (αν δεν σε ικανοποιούν τα εδώ της βιβο).

----------


## kyrnikos

Τελικά το φακελάκι δεν χάθηκε όπως αρχικά νόμιζα.

Τρίτη 17-4   :        ρίχνω το φάκελο στο κουτί των ΕΛΤΑ
Πέμπτη 27-4 :       τηλεφωνικά (13880) μου λένε ότι δεν τον έχουν λάβει
Παρασκευή 28-4 :  μου τηλεφωνούν (μετά από email μου) και επιβεβαιώνουν την ΜΗ λήψη του 
                          φακέλου
Πέμπτη 3-5 :         μου στέλνουν username και  pass στο κινητό !!!

Τι συμπέρασμα βγάζετε ;

Εγώ πάντως με δεδομένο ότι την Τρίτη ήταν αργία παρατηρώ ότι σε 2 εργάσιμες Δευτέρα - Τετάρτη 
(άντε και μισή Πέμπτη ) οι υπάλληλοι του ΟΤΕ έκανα την δουλειά τους στο ακέραιο !!!
*Μπράβο λοιπόν στον ΟΤΕ* .
Όσο για την vivodi και τα ΕΛΤΑ τι να πω , 11 μέρες Κρήτη - Αθήνα για το φακελάκι είναι πολλές.
Εκτός αν είναι καθαρά θέμα vivodi, όπως υποψιάζομαι ,δηλαδή μαζεύουν τις αιτήσεις και τις στέλνουν 
όλες μαζί Παρασκευή ή Δευτέρα και απλά λένε ψέματα ότι δεν την πήραν ακόμα.

Από ταχύτητα ... σφαίρα , όπως στο παρελθόν και με forthnet, altec , otenet .
Μάλλον το γεγονός ότι το siemens στο οποίο κάθομαι έχει 240 κενές θέσεις είναι πολύ ευεργετικό !!!

----------


## Catchphrase

> Μάλλον το γεγονός ότι το siemens στο οποίο κάθομαι έχει 240 κενές θέσεις είναι πολύ ευεργετικό !!!


Σουτ βρέ... Μη λές τέτοια πράγματα και πλακώσει κόσμος και μετά δεν κουνέσαι.....................Εεεεε, ΠΛΑΚΑ ΕΚΑΝΕ Ο ΦΙΛΟΣ :Clap:

----------


## Manos2006

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

Σήμερα έληγε η περίοδος των 5 μηνών Cube, έστειλα το σ/κ fax ζητώντας συνέχιση της υπηρεσίας 2048/256. Πήρα και σήμερα, είπαν ότι για τις 10 πρώτες μέρες θα τιμολογηθώ για ταχύτητα 2048/640, τόσο θα πάρει λένε η διαδικασία υποβάθμισης. Η τιμή είναι τσουχτερή και θα ήθελα να με συμβουλέψει κάποιος επειδή:

1) Όταν είχα αποστείλει την αίτηση (Αρχές-Μέσα Νοέμβρη) είμαι 99% βέβαιος ότι η προσφορά ανέφερε 2048/256!!! Είναι κάποιος σε θέση να το επιβεβαιώσει; Πώς μπορώ να το μάθω;

2) 10 μέρες παίρει η υποβάθμιση;;; Γιατί;

3) Πρίν καιρό, είχα τηλεφωνήσει να ρωτήσω πόσο καιρό πριν τη λήξη του Cube πρέπει να στείλω το fax ώστε να δηλώσω διακοπή ή συνέχιση υπηρεσίας και σε τι ταχύτητες. Απάντησαν ότι και τελευταία στιγμή να το κάνω no problem. Και σήμερα, μου λένε ότι για υποβάθμιση έπρεπε να το είχα φροντίσει 10 μέρες νωρίτερα;


Δε θέλω να μπω σε διαδικασία να αρχίσω να τους αποκαλώ κλέφτες κλπ Μόνο, ψύχραιμα να δεχτώ τις συμβουλές όσων από εσάς ξέρουν αν μπορώ να αποφύγω αυτό το κερατιάτικο (για το "γαμώτο", περισσότερο, όχι για τα 20€ που θα πληρώσω έχοντας για 10 μέρες αυτή την πανάκριβη υπηρεσία).

Σας ευχαριστώ.

----------


## lewton

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
> 
> Σήμερα έληγε η περίοδος των 5 μηνών Cube, έστειλα το σ/κ fax ζητώντας συνέχιση της υπηρεσίας 2048/256. Πήρα και σήμερα, είπαν ότι για τις 10 πρώτες μέρες θα τιμολογηθώ για ταχύτητα 2048/640, τόσο θα πάρει λένε η διαδικασία υποβάθμισης. Η τιμή είναι τσουχτερή και θα ήθελα να με συμβουλέψει κάποιος επειδή:
> 
> 1) Όταν είχα αποστείλει την αίτηση (Αρχές-Μέσα Νοέμβρη) είμαι 99% βέβαιος ότι η προσφορά ανέφερε 2048/256!!! Είναι κάποιος σε θέση να το επιβεβαιώσει; Πώς μπορώ να το μάθω;
> 
> 2) 10 μέρες παίρει η υποβάθμιση;;; Γιατί;
> 
> 3) Πρίν καιρό, είχα τηλεφωνήσει να ρωτήσω πόσο καιρό πριν τη λήξη του Cube πρέπει να στείλω το fax ώστε να δηλώσω διακοπή ή συνέχιση υπηρεσίας και σε τι ταχύτητες. Απάντησαν ότι και τελευταία στιγμή να το κάνω no problem. Και σήμερα, μου λένε ότι για υποβάθμιση έπρεπε να το είχα φροντίσει 10 μέρες νωρίτερα;
> ...


Σε ένα ΦΑΞ φίλε στο στο ίδιο νούμερΟ, που θα γράφεις πάνω-πάνω "Υπόψιν τμήματος εξυπηρέτησης πελατών", θα σημειώσεις ότι σου είχε πει ξεκάθαρα υπάλληλος του 13880 ότι μπορείς να στείλεις το ΦΑΞ την τελευταία στιγμή, και επομένως ζητάς να μη χρεωθείς για δικό τους λάθος.
Μπορείς επίσης να συμπληρώσεις ότι από αυτές τις λεπτομέρειες θα κρίνεις τη συνέχιση ή μη της συνεργασίας μαζί τους.



ΥΓ. Και πλέον μπορείς να πας και σε άλλη εταιρία χωρίς να μείνεις χωρίς ADSL. Δεν άντεξα το είπα.  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Catchphrase

> ΥΓ. Και πλέον μπορείς να πας και σε άλλη εταιρία χωρίς να μείνεις χωρίς ADSL. Δεν άντεξα το είπα.


Άντεξες αρκετά....άντε και σε μεγαλύτερα μηνύματα (πάνω από 3 γραμμές)  :ROFL:

----------


## lewton

> Άντεξες αρκετά....άντε και σε μεγαλύτερα μηνύματα (πάνω από 3 γραμμές)


Ανάλογα με το τι βοήθεια θα χρειαστεί να δώσω.  :Wink:

----------


## sakistsalikis

Ρωτησε καποιος γιατι η vivodi δεν δεχετε με fax αιτησεις και δικαιολογητικα. Εγω βρισκω μια απλη απαντηση. Το fax δεν ειναι κατι επισημο και χειροπιαστο. Ειναι μια φωτοτυπια. Αρα αν εγω ειχα στειλει την αιτηση με fax, τωρα που μου ζητουν 38 ευρω το μηνα για το 1024/256 εγω θα τους ειχα γραψει κανονικα και δε θα πληρωνα ουτε 1 ευρω αφου δε θελουν να ειναι σωστοι απεναντι μου. Ομως τωρα εχουν την γνησια υπογραφη μου (οχι φωτοαντιγραφο) οτι δεχομαι τους ορους του συμβολαιου που ειναι και η πληρωμη των λογαρισμων. Για να μην πληρωσω 38 το μηνα αλλα 22 που ειναι το κανονικο πρεπει να τρεχω με καταγγελιες κτλ.
Με την forthnet που εχω τωρα μπορω ανετα να τους πω οτι δεν υπεγραψα τιποτα για λογαρισμους. Βεβαια θα με κινηγησουν αν δεν πληρωσω αλλα θα δυσκολευτουν να αποδειξουν οτι εχω κανει συμβολαιο μαζι τους. Η vivodi με "κραταει" πολυ καλυτερα.
Τωρα θα μου πεις η vivodi δηλαδη ειναι η μονη εξυπνη; Ειναι η μονη που κατοχυρωνεται; Οχι, αλλα ειναι η μονη που χρειαζεται την κατοχυρωση για να μπορει να κανει αυτα που κανει ανενοχλητη. Οι αλλες εχουν εμπιστοσυνη στον πελατη και ο πελατης σε αυτες.

Εστειλα πριν απο 1 μηνα Mail στη vivodi. Τους ειπα οτι εχω dsl cube και σκεφτομαι να συνεχισω σε αοριστου αλλα θελω πριν να μου πουν ποια ειναι η χρεωση για 1024/256 μεσω ΑΡΥΣ γιατι ακουγονται πολλα παραπονα για υπερχρεωσεις. Μου απαντησαν στο mail οτι για να μου πουν τη χρεωση πρεπει να τους πω ονομα, κωδικο συνδρομιτη, ΑΦΜ κτλ. Απο αυτο και μονο καταλαβα οτι τουλαχιστον ο τιμοκαταλογος παιζει αναλογα πως θα σε κοψουν.

----------


## ariadgr

> Ρωτησε καποιος γιατι η vivodi δεν δεχετε με fax αιτησεις και δικαιολογητικα. Εγω βρισκω μια απλη απαντηση. Το fax δεν ειναι κατι επισημο και χειροπιαστο. Ειναι μια φωτοτυπια...


Πάντως σύμφωνα με την ΕΕΤΤ το FAX είναι επίσημο, αφού συμπεριλαμβάνεται στους τρόπους αποδοχής αιτήσεων από τους εναλλακτικούς.

----------


## pstr

> [...]
> Εστειλα πριν απο 1 μηνα Mail στη vivodi. Τους ειπα οτι εχω dsl cube και σκεφτομαι να συνεχισω σε αοριστου αλλα θελω πριν να μου πουν ποια ειναι η χρεωση για 1024/256 μεσω ΑΡΥΣ γιατι ακουγονται πολλα παραπονα για υπερχρεωσεις. Μου απαντησαν στο mail οτι για να μου πουν τη χρεωση πρεπει να τους πω ονομα, κωδικο συνδρομιτη, ΑΦΜ κτλ. Απο αυτο και μονο καταλαβα οτι τουλαχιστον ο τιμοκαταλογος παιζει αναλογα πως θα σε κοψουν.


Τον τιμοκατάλογο τον βλέπεις εκεί:
http://www.vivodi.gr/site/content.php?sel=38

Θέλεις να μας πεις δηλαδή, ότι έστειλες μήνυμα με μία ερώτηση: πόσο κάνει η αορίστου ΑΡΥΣ 1024 και σου ζήτησαν και αυτά τα στοιχεία που λές;

(Ή μήπως τους έλεγες και τίποτα άλλο για την περίεργη χρέωση που έχεις τώρα κλπ.)

Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι ο τιμοκατάλογος είναι ένας και ισχύει για όλους, ανεξαρτήτως ονόματος, ΑΦΜ κλπ. αλλιώς δεν πάμε καθόλου καλά.

----------


## Director CrisAK

Σωστά σου ζητήσανε όλα αυτά για να σου απαντήσουν με σιγουριά ότι θα είσαι σε ΑΡΥΣ γιατί ξέρεις γίνονται και αναβαθμίσεις συνεχώς οπότε πολλά αλλάζουν και δεν φαίνονται στη διαθεσιμότητα.
Κατά τα άλλα η τιμή είναι ίδια για όλους φυσικά... :Cool:

----------


## pstr

Off Topic


		Θα μπορούσαν απλά να του ζητήσουν τον αριθμό τηλεφώνου και όχι ΑΦΜ και όνομα.

----------


## kyrnikos

> Ρωτησε καποιος γιατι η vivodi δεν δεχετε με fax αιτησεις και δικαιολογητικα. Εγω βρισκω μια απλη απαντηση. Το fax δεν ειναι κατι επισημο και χειροπιαστο. Ειναι μια φωτοτυπια. Αρα αν εγω ειχα στειλει την αιτηση με fax, τωρα που μου ζητουν 38 ευρω το μηνα για το 1024/256 εγω θα τους ειχα γραψει κανονικα και δε θα πληρωνα ουτε 1 ευρω αφου δε θελουν να ειναι σωστοι απεναντι μου. ....


Το φαξ μπορεί να είναι κάτι σαν φωτοτυπία αλλά ...

1.μιλάμε για cube δηλαδή κάτι προπληρωμένο (η συνέχιση μετά το 5μηνο είναι άλλη ιστορία)
2.εκτός της αίτησης στέλνεις φωτοτυπία ταυτότητας και αντίγραφο λογαριασμού ΟΤΕ. Λίγο    
   δύσκολο να αρνηθείς ότι όλα αυτά τα έστειλες εσύ 
3.θα μπορούσε να απαιτεί το φαξ να στέλνεται από τον αριθμό στον οποίο θα ενεργοποιηθεί η 
   συνδρομή οπότε έχει μια ακόμα δικλείδα 
4.ακόμα και αν επιμένουν στο φακελάκι θα μπορούσαν να έχουν δώσει μερικά λεπτά ανά φάκελο
   στα ΕΛΤΑ ώστε η διαδρομή Κρήτη- Αθήνα να μην διαρκεί 11 μέρες

----------


## netlich

Η υπηρεσία courier που δείνουν την έχουν μόνο για cableTV; Δεν είναι για γενικές υπηρεσίες; Εξυπηρετεί μόνο Αθήνα;

----------


## jimarass

> Ρωτησε καποιος γιατι η vivodi δεν δεχετε με fax αιτησεις και δικαιολογητικα. Εγω βρισκω μια απλη απαντηση. Το fax δεν ειναι κατι επισημο και χειροπιαστο. Ειναι μια φωτοτυπια. Αρα αν εγω ειχα στειλει την αιτηση με fax, τωρα που μου ζητουν 38 ευρω το μηνα για το 1024/256 εγω θα τους ειχα γραψει κανονικα και δε θα πληρωνα ουτε 1 ευρω αφου δε θελουν να ειναι σωστοι απεναντι μου. Ομως τωρα εχουν την γνησια υπογραφη μου (οχι φωτοαντιγραφο) οτι δεχομαι τους ορους του συμβολαιου που ειναι και η πληρωμη των λογαρισμων. Για να μην πληρωσω 38 το μηνα αλλα 22 που ειναι το κανονικο πρεπει να τρεχω με καταγγελιες κτλ.
> Με την forthnet που εχω τωρα μπορω ανετα να τους πω οτι δεν υπεγραψα τιποτα για λογαρισμους. Βεβαια θα με κινηγησουν αν δεν πληρωσω αλλα θα δυσκολευτουν να αποδειξουν οτι εχω κανει συμβολαιο μαζι τους. Η vivodi με "κραταει" πολυ καλυτερα.
> Τωρα θα μου πεις η vivodi δηλαδη ειναι η μονη εξυπνη; Ειναι η μονη που κατοχυρωνεται; Οχι, αλλα ειναι η μονη που χρειαζεται την κατοχυρωση για να μπορει να κανει αυτα που κανει ανενοχλητη. Οι αλλες εχουν εμπιστοσυνη στον πελατη και ο πελατης σε αυτες.
> 
> Εστειλα πριν απο 1 μηνα Mail στη vivodi. Τους ειπα οτι εχω dsl cube και σκεφτομαι να συνεχισω σε αοριστου αλλα θελω πριν να μου πουν ποια ειναι η χρεωση για 1024/256 μεσω ΑΡΥΣ γιατι ακουγονται πολλα παραπονα για υπερχρεωσεις. Μου απαντησαν στο mail οτι για να μου πουν τη χρεωση πρεπει να τους πω ονομα, κωδικο συνδρομιτη, ΑΦΜ κτλ. Απο αυτο και μονο καταλαβα οτι τουλαχιστον ο τιμοκαταλογος παιζει αναλογα πως θα σε κοψουν.


Αν μετά όμως όλες οι εταιρίες αρνηθούν την αποδοχή αιτήσεων μέσω φαξ και εσύ τρέχεις πιο πολύ, μην κατηγορούμε τις εταιρίες.........μερικές φορές ,ότι αφορά δηλαδή νομικά θέματα, φταίμε και εμείς......

----------


## kyrnikos

> Η υπηρεσία courier που δείνουν την έχουν μόνο για cableTV; Δεν είναι για γενικές υπηρεσίες; Εξυπηρετεί μόνο Αθήνα;


Δεν ξέρω τι εννοείς , μέσα στον κύβο είχε μόνο ένα φάκελο με προπληρωμένο τέλος από τα ΕΛΤΑ.
Έπρεπε να τα έχω στείλει με δικό μου φάκελο εξπρές και συστημένο και να έχω ησυχάσει .
Έτσι κι αλλιώς αυτά που θα πληρώσω σε ΕΠΑΚ είναι πολλαπλάσια του κόστους .
Αλλά που να σκεφτώ ότι έχουν ειδική συμφωνία με τα ΕΛΤΑ.
Τέλος πάντων 18 μέρες συνολικά δεν είναι και για κλάματα (μην είμαστε και υπερβολικοί) ,
απλά θα μπορούσε να είναι 5-6 .

----------


## netlich

Στο cabletTV υπήχε η περίπτωση να τηλεφωνήσεις σε courier εταιρία για να παραλάβει τα δικαιολογητικά...Δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει για όλες τις υπηρεσίες ή αν για DSLCube είναι μόνο με το φακελάκι...



Off Topic



Μπας και πρέπει να αρχίσουμε σιγά σιγά να στέλνουμε πραγματικά φακελάκια για να εξυπηρετηθούμε...;
Λες και ο ιδιωτικός τομέας να πρέπει να ακολουθήσει γνωστά πρότυπα εξυπηρέτησης...;

 :ROFL:

----------


## sakistsalikis

Μπορει να το δεχονται το fax αλλα σκεφτειτε ποσες φορες στη ζωη μας για διαφορες υποθεσεις μας ζητουν ενα γνησιο εγγραφο ή επικυρωμενη φωτοτυπια απο την αστυνομια. Τα fax δεν τα δεχονται παρα μονο αν παει απο υπηρεσια σε υπηρεσια.
Οταν σου ερχεται το fax ειναι μια φωτοτυπια μη επικυρωμενη. Μπορεις δηλαδη να πλαστογραφισεις ενα fax πολυ ευκολα οπως καθε φωτοτυπια. θελετε να σας πω και τον τροπο; Νομιζω ο καθενας καταλαβαινει πως μπορεις να πλαστογραφισεις ενα fax ή φωτοτυπια.
Βεβαιως και θα πληρωσω το λογαρισμο. Δε συμφερει να μην πληρωσω και ουτε θελω black lists. Αν δεν πληρωσω 20 ευρω τον πρωτο μηνα, θα με παρουν τηλεφωνο, αν συνεχισω να μην πληρωνω θα μου το κοψουν. Αν με πανε στο δικαστηριο για 30-40 ευρω δε συμφερερει να βαλω δικηγορο. Αρα πληρωνω στην ωρα του για να μην το κοψουν και να μην μπλεκω.

Ομως με τη vivodi δεν ειναι ετσι ακριβως. Ειναι αρκετος ο κοσμος που εν ετι 2007 τον χρεωνουν 38 ευρω για το 1024, και παρα τις διαμαρτηριες δεν κανει τιποτα. Εγω ειμαι ενας απο αυτους κι επειδη δε δεχτηκα να πληρωσω (22 ευρω ειναι η σωστη χρεωση) με απειλουν κιολας. Βεβαιως εκανα καταγγελιες.

Το dsl cube (ΑΡΥΣ)  οταν μπει σε αοριστου απο μονο του παραμενει στο 1024/256 με χρεωση 22 ευρω (απο τιμοκαταλογο στο site). Γιατι λοιπον με ρωτουν ποιος ειμαι που ρωταω τον τιμοκαταλογο; Γιατι οι μισοι στο λογιστηριο με dsl cube ειναι δηλωμενοι ως 512 με χρεωση 38 ευρω (δεν υπαρχει στον τιμοκαταλογο γιατι στην πραγματικοτητα δεν υπαρχει και η υπηρεσια 512/128 εδω και 1 εξαμηνο). Και βεβαιως η εταιρια δε δεχεται να τους διορθωσει το λογαρισμο.
 Στην Λευκαδα δεν υπαρχει η περιπτωση να μπω στο ιδιοκτητο οπως ειπε καποιος. Γιατι δε διαβαζεται τα thread να δειτε τι γινεται; Η εταιρια εχει το προνομιο να μην απανταει ποτε γραπτως σε τιποτα. Σου λεει "παρε τηλεφωνο ή θα σε παρουμε εμεις". Αν της ζητησεις να καταγραψεις τη συνομιλια ειτε στο κλεινουν αμεσως ειτε αρνουνται κατηγορηματικα. Δεν το κανουν αλλες σοβαρες εταιριες αυτο γιατι δεν εχουν να φοβηθουν κατι.


Υ.Γ.Με speedex παει δωρεαν και γρηγορα η αιτηση.

----------


## netlich

Μπράβο η speedex ήταν...

----------


## dim12

μετα απο 2μηνες καθυστερησησ με συνδεσαν dslcube 4048(αυτο εγινε μια ευδομαδα πριν το πασχα περιπου).σημερα κατα τυχη ειδα πως στο μοντεμ δειχνει ταχυτητα:
 Bandwidth Up/Down (Kbit/sec) 448 / 1216 
 .τι γινεται εδω;;;αρχικα ηταν μια χαρα!βεβαια πριν μια ευδομαδα δεν ειχα σημα dsl για κανα 5λεπτο και δεν κερω αν ειναι απο τοτε ετσι η ταχυτητα!εχω την εντυπωση πως ακομα και μετα τη διακοπη εκεινη ημουν μια  χαρα στα 4048/254.
εχει κανενας το ιδιο προβλημα;μου ανεβασαν το upload σε 448 απο256 και κατεβασαν το download απο 4048 σε 1216;;;

----------


## Manos2006

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
> 
> Σήμερα έληγε η περίοδος των 5 μηνών Cube, έστειλα το σ/κ fax ζητώντας συνέχιση της υπηρεσίας 2048/256. Πήρα και σήμερα, είπαν ότι για τις 10 πρώτες μέρες θα τιμολογηθώ για ταχύτητα 2048/640, τόσο θα πάρει λένε η διαδικασία υποβάθμισης. Η τιμή είναι τσουχτερή και θα ήθελα να με συμβουλέψει κάποιος επειδή:
> 
> 1) Όταν είχα αποστείλει την αίτηση (Αρχές-Μέσα Νοέμβρη) είμαι 99% βέβαιος ότι η προσφορά ανέφερε 2048/256!!! Είναι κάποιος σε θέση να το επιβεβαιώσει; Πώς μπορώ να το μάθω;
> 
> 2) 10 μέρες παίρει η υποβάθμιση;;; Γιατί;
> 
> 3) Πρίν καιρό, είχα τηλεφωνήσει να ρωτήσω πόσο καιρό πριν τη λήξη του Cube πρέπει να στείλω το fax ώστε να δηλώσω διακοπή ή συνέχιση υπηρεσίας και σε τι ταχύτητες. Απάντησαν ότι και τελευταία στιγμή να το κάνω no problem. Και σήμερα, μου λένε ότι για υποβάθμιση έπρεπε να το είχα φροντίσει 10 μέρες νωρίτερα;
> ...





> Σε ένα ΦΑΞ φίλε στο στο ίδιο νούμερΟ, που θα γράφεις πάνω-πάνω "Υπόψιν τμήματος εξυπηρέτησης πελατών", θα σημειώσεις ότι σου είχε πει ξεκάθαρα υπάλληλος του 13880 ότι μπορείς να στείλεις το ΦΑΞ την τελευταία στιγμή, και επομένως ζητάς να μη χρεωθείς για δικό τους λάθος.
> Μπορείς επίσης να συμπληρώσεις ότι από αυτές τις λεπτομέρειες θα κρίνεις τη συνέχιση ή μη της συνεργασίας μαζί τους.
> 
> 
> 
> ΥΓ. Και πλέον μπορείς να πας και σε άλλη εταιρία χωρίς να μείνεις χωρίς ADSL. Δεν άντεξα το είπα.




Φίλε Lewton ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Προτίμησα να στείλω e-mail στο cc ρωτώντας:

α) Γιατί ενώ η προσφορά ανέφερε 2048/256 εγώ ενεργοποιήθηκα στα 2048/640; (δε λέω, με συνέφερε αλλά να τώρα που θα βγώ χαμένος με τη συνέχιση της υπηρεσίας αυτής και μέχρι να υποβαθμιστεί)
β) Γιατί η τόσο απλή διαδικασία της υποβάθμισης, ελεγχόμενης εξ'ολοκλήρου από τη Vivodi λόγω shared LLU, να πάρει 10 μέρες.

Η απάντηση ήρθε σήμερα τηλεφωνικά, με πήρε ένα παιδί από Vivodi και μέσες-άκρες μου είπε ότι μάλλον (; ) δε θα χρεωθώ το παραπάνω upload για όσες μέρες πάρει η υποβάθμιση. Επίσης μου είπε ότι τις μέρες που έκανα την αίτηση (αρχές Νοέμβρη) δεν υπήρχε σε κανέναν τιμοκατάλογο υπηρεσία 2048/256, αλλά μόνο 2048/640 (;;; ) κι έτσι είναι αυταπόδεικτο ότι θα με πήγαιναν σε αυτη!!! Όσο για το ερώτημά μου γιατί να πάρει τόσες μέρες η υποβάθμιση, απάντησε ότι δεν ξέρει (;;;;; ) και θα έπρεπε να ρώτήσει το αρμόδιο τμήμα.

Ναι, καλά καταλάβατε, μάλλον ήταν νέος και έλεγε ό,τι ήξερε ή μάντευε! Του είπα ευγενικά να με ξαναπάρει έχοντας πιο στοιχειοθετημένες απαντήσεις.... Θα ενημερώσω για την οποιαδήποτε εξέλιξη, καθώς αφορά όλους στους οποίους λήγει το Cube.

ΥΓ1: Lewton, και σε άλλο πάροχο να πάω τα ίδια θα έχω, έχω ξαναταλαιπωρηθεί. Οι ISPs στην παρούσα φάση είναι ανοργάνωτοι και άμαθοι. Προσφέρουν μια καλή υπηρεσία, πρωτόγνωρη για την Ελλάδα, αλλά είναι αδύνατο με τόσο ελλιπή τεχνογνωσία να διαχειριστούν τόσο όγκο αιτήσεων. Πειραματίζονται πάνω μας, για να προλάβουν ο ένας τον άλλο. Σε 1-2 χρόνια τα πράγματα θα είναι πολύ καλύτερα, οι αιτήσεις θα είναι λιγότερες, ο εξοπλισμός καλύτερος και το ανθρώπινο δυναμικό εμπειρότερο.

ΥΓ2: Ένα μεγάλο respect στους υπαλλήλους τηλεφωνικής υποστήριξης των ISPs. Ακούνε τα χίλια-δύο παράπονα και βρισίδια από διαμαρτυρόμενους πελάτες και πληρώνουν τις μαλακίες των managαραίων που κάθονται με τις πουράκλες τους στις γραφειάρες τους γελώντας εις βάρος των κορόϊδων που τσιμπάνε σε κάθε φούμαρο που διαφημίζουν. Αμφιβάλω αν εκπαιδεύονται επαρκώς, υποψιάζομαι ότι σχεδόν από την πρώτη μέρα τους καθίζουν στα τηλέφωνα για να βγει η δουλειά. Κι όλα αυτά για ένα κομμάτι ψωμί, για να έχουν κάτι στο cv τους μπας και ξεκινήσουν μια καριέρα της προκοπής. Απορώ ποιος είναι ο μέσος χρόνος παραμονής τους στις θέσεις αυτές........

----------


## dim12

> μετα απο 2μηνες καθυστερησησ με συνδεσαν dslcube 4048(αυτο εγινε μια ευδομαδα πριν το πασχα περιπου).σημερα κατα τυχη ειδα πως στο μοντεμ δειχνει ταχυτητα:
>  Bandwidth Up/Down (Kbit/sec) 448 / 1216 
>  .τι γινεται εδω;;;αρχικα ηταν μια χαρα!βεβαια πριν μια ευδομαδα δεν ειχα σημα dsl για κανα 5λεπτο και δεν κερω αν ειναι απο τοτε ετσι η ταχυτητα!εχω την εντυπωση πως ακομα και μετα τη διακοπη εκεινη ημουν μια  χαρα στα 4048/254.
> εχει κανενας το ιδιο προβλημα;μου ανεβασαν το upload σε 448 απο256 και κατεβασαν το download απο 4048 σε 1216;;;


ρε παιδια κανενας δεν ξερει τι μπορει να φταιει;;; :Thinking:   :Sorry:   :Sad:

----------


## ariadgr

> ρε παιδια κανενας δεν ξερει τι μπορει να φταιει;;;


Kάλεσε την τεχνική υποστήριξη και ανέφερε ότι συγχρονίζεις σε λάθος download!
Εναλλακτικά στείλε e-mail στο customerservice και ζήτα να λύσουν το πρόβλημα και να σε ενημερώσουν τηλεφωνικά.

----------


## mzzl

Πήγαινε στα γραφεία τους..............................

----------


## dpanopoulos

μετα απο 5 μηνες αναμονής .....και ποιος ξέρει ακομα πόσο..............η vivodi πιστή στις αρχές της (σύμφωνα με όσα διαβάζω εδώ, η συνέπεια είναι αυτή που την χαρακτηρίζει).............με γράφει στα π...α της, και λέω μπράβο στα παιδιά, κάνουν καλά τη δουλειά τους...............
Τί να πω ρε παιδιά................μακρια, μακρια.

----------


## GregoirX23

Xαιρετω..
Δεν μου λετε ρε παληκαρια ειναι επιβεβαιωμενο αυτο;



> Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται απαντώ ότι είναι όντως το 585v6.


Ενας φιλος πηρε πριν 2 βδομαδες τον ασυρματο κυβο (5μηνες,99ε,4096)και ειχε το v5 μεσα...
Υπαρχει στο πακετο το ασυρματο στικακι για το pc; κατι τετοιο πηρε το ματι μου σε ενα νημα...

Και κατι αλλο αυτα περι ημερομηνιας κατα ποσο ισχυουν;
Απ το πλαισιο λενε οτι ειναι μεχρι εξαντλησεως των αποθεματων...



> ( Η προσφορά ισχύει για αγορές από 22/03/2007 έως 30/04/2007 (αναγραφόμενη ημερομηνία στην απόδειξη αγοράς) και μέχρι εξαντλήσεως των αποθεμάτων, για υποβολή αιτήσεων συνδρομής έως 10/05/2007.)

----------

